# Авиация > Матчасть >  Создадим реестр МиГ-15 вместе

## Rutunda

Машина известная, но реестра нет по сей день. А ведь это интересное поле для деятельности. Тем более будет интересно собрать спимок всех МиГ-15

----------


## Leonid Krylov

> Машина известная, но реестра нет по сей день. А ведь это интересное поле для деятельности. Тем более будет интересно собрать спимок всех МиГ-15


Всех 13131 самолета, выпущенных в СССР? Или ещё 3486 в ЧССР? А выпущенные в КНР тоже будете в реестр включать? Да, Польшу забыл...
Короче: Вы серьёзно?

----------


## lindr

Ну я Ил-2 собираю, тысячи три- четыре номеров собрал -))

----------


## Rutunda

> Всех 13131 самолета, выпущенных в СССР? Или ещё 3486 в ЧССР? А выпущенные в КНР тоже будете в реестр включать? Да, Польшу забыл...
> Короче: Вы серьёзно?


И что ? Ну ведут же тут миг-29 и 23,  чем плох 15й?

----------


## FLOGGER

Да ничем МИГ-15 не плох. Леонид имеет в виду, что МИГ-15-х было произведено слишком много и проследить судьбу каждого довольно сложно. Но и разубеждать энтузиаста этого начинания, конечно, не следует. Как говорится, дорогу осилит идущий.

----------


## lindr

Ну Ладно. Кину тогда сюда свои записи, ошибок в них думаю однако прилично.

Миг-15																	
зав номер	модиф.	завод	серия	№ в серии	дата выпуска	Эксплуатант	БН	примечания									
101001		№1	01	001	1949	СССР		бюллетень замена трубок									
101003		№1	01	003	1949	СССР		НИИ ВВС серия									
102005		№1	02	005	1949	СССР		СП-1 с РЛС «Торий-А», 1 37-мм Н-37Д									
103012		№1	03	012	1949	СССР		НИИ ВВС									
104015		№1	04	015	1949	СССР		прототип МиГ-15УТИ									
105015		№1	05	015	1949	СССР	5	СД-2									
106005		№1	06	005	1949	Румыния	605										
106010		№1	06	010	1949	Румыния	610										
107001		№1	07	001	1949	ЧССР	NO-34	8.SLP, 32.SLP потерян 15.09.55									
107002		№1	07	002	1949	Венгрия	02										
107003		№1	07	003	1949	Венгрия	03										
107005		№1	07	005	1949	Венгрия	05										
107006		№1	07	006	1949	ЧССР	0706	8.SLP потерян 01.11.52									
107007		№1	07	007	1949	ЧССР	0707	8.SLP									
107008		№1	07	008	1949	ЧССР	MR-40	8.SLP потерян 22.07.52									
107010		№1	07	010	1949	ЧССР	CY-02	1.SLP потерян 19.03.52									
107011		№1	07	011	1949	ЧССР	0711	8.SLP									
107012		№1	07	012	1949	Венгрия	12										
107013		№1	07	013	1949	ЧССР	0713	8.SLP									
107014		№1	07	014	1949	ЧССР	0714	PVSL									
107015		№1	07	015	1949	ЧССР	0715	PVSL									
107016		№1	07	016	1949	ЧССР	0716	PVSL									
107017		№1	07	017	1949	ЧССР	0717	PVSL									
107018		№1	07	017	1949	ЧССР	0718	PVSL									
107019		№1	07	019	1949	Венгрия	719										
107020		№1	07	020	1949	ЧССР	CY-02	PVSL 0720									
108001		№1	08	001	1949	Венгрия	01										
108002		№1	08	002	1949	Венгрия	02										
108004		№1	08	004	1949	Венгрия	04										
108005		№1	08	005	1949	Румыния	805										
108006		№1	08	006	1949	Венгрия	180										
108007		№1	08	007	1949	Венгрия	807										
108008		№1	08	008	1949	Румыния	808										
108009		№1	08	009	1949	Румыния	809										
108010		№1	08	010	1949	Румыния	810										
108011		№1	08	011	1949	Румыния	811										
108015		№1	08	015	1949	Румыния	15										
108017		№1	08	017	1949	Румыния	817										
108018		№1	08	018	1949	Румыния	18										
108021		№1	08	021	1949	СССР		ПС-2									
108022		№1	08	022	1949	КНДР	822	176-й ГвИАП сбит 09.04.51									
108023		№1	08	023	1949	КНДР	823	176-й ГвИАП									
108027		№1	08	027	1949	Румыния	827										
108028		№1	08	028	1949	Румыния	828										
108030		№1	08	030	1949	Румыния	30										
108031		№1	08	031	1949	Румыния	31	ПС-2 по эту машину									
108033		№1	08	033	1949	Румыния	833										
108036		№1	08	036	1949	Румыния	36										
108037		№1	08	037	1949	Венгрия	37										
108039		№1	08	039	1949	Румыния	39										
109001		№1	09	001	1949	Венгрия	901										
109003		№1	09	003	1949	Венгрия	03										
109004		№1	09	004	1949	Венгрия	90										
109006		№1	09	006	1949	Румыния	06	потерян 05.09.56									
109007		№1	09	007	1949	Венгрия	907										
109010		№1	09	010	1949	Венгрия	100										
109012		№1	09	012	1949	Венгрия	012										
109016		№1	09	016	1949	Венгрия	16										
109019		№1	09	019	1949	Венгрия	909										
109024		№1	09	024	1949	КНДР	924	176-й ГвИАП сбит 03.04.51									
109025		№1	09	025	1949	КНДР	925	196-й ИАП									
109030		№1	09	030	1949	СССР		инструм панель 6 приборов по эту машину									
109031		№1	09	031	1949	СССР		новая инструм панель									
109032		№1	09	032	1949	СССР		улучшенный запуск двигателя в полете									
109035		№1	09	035	1949	СССР	935	СУ с подвижной пушечной установкой В-1-25-Ш-3									
110001		№1	10	001	1949	СССР		улучшенный запуск двигателя в полете									
110002		№1	10	002	1949	Румыния	02	потерян 30.10.52									
110010		№1	10	010	1949	Румыния	110										
110016		№1	10	016	1949	Венгрия	106										
110017		№1	10	017	1949	СССР		улучшенный запуск двигателя в полете									
110019		№1	10	019	1949	Венгрия	19										
110021		№1	10	021	1949	СССР		улучшенный запуск двигателя в полете с этой машины									
110022		№1	10	022	1949	Румыния	022	потерян 17.07.52									
110027		№1	10	027	1949	КНР											
110030		№1	10	030	1949	Венгрия	30										
111003		№1	11	003	1949	Румыния	03	потерян 22.09.56									
111007		№1	11	007	1949	КНДР	107	176-й ГвИАП сбит 03.04.51									
111008		№1	11	008	1949	ЧССР	1008	5.SLP									
111019		№1	11	019	1949	КНР		Сяотачан									
111025		№1	11	025	1949	КНДР	125	176-й ГвИАП									
111026		№1	11	026	1949	Венгрия	026										
111027		№1	11	027	1949	Румыния	27										
111028		№1	11	028	1950	Румыния	28										
111030		№1	11	030	1949	КНДР	130	176-й ГвИАП сбит 03.04.51									
111033		№1	11	033	1949	Румыния	33										
111034		№1	11	034	1949	Румыния	134										
111037		№1	11	037	1949	Румыния	37										
111039		№1	11	039	1949	КНДР	139	176-й ГвИАП потерян 09.04.51									
111040		№1	11	040	1949	Венгрия	140										
112003		№1	12	003	1949	Румыния	1203										
112004		№1	12	004	1949	Румыния	04										
112005		№1	12	005	1949	Венгрия	205										
112006		№1	12	006	1949	Румыния	206										
112008		№1	12	008	1949	Румыния	08	потерян 30.10.52									
112009		№1	12	009	1949	Румыния	09										
112010		№1	12	010	1949	Румыния	10										
112013		№1	12	013	1949	Румыния	1213										
112015		№1	12	015	1949	Румыния	1215										
112016		№1	12	016	1949	Румыния	16										
112017		№1	12	017	1949	Венгрия	217										
112019		№1	12	019	1949	Румыния	19	потерян 17.07.57									
112027		№1	12	027	1949	Венгрия	227										
112037		№1	12	037	1949	Венгрия	37										
112040		№1	12	040	1949	Венгрия	40										
113010		№1	13	010	1949	Венгрия	310										
113020		№1	13	020	1949	Венгрия	20										
113027		№1	13	027	1949	Венгрия	27										
114001		№1	14	001	1949	ЧССР	1401	16.LSP									
114002		№1	14	002	1949	Венгрия	140										
114004		№1	14	004	1949	Венгрия	14										
114005		№1	14	005	1949	Румыния	405										
114006		№1	14	006	1949	ЧССР	1406	5.LSP									
114008		№1	14	008	1949	Венгрия	08										
114009		№1	14	009	1949	ЧССР	1409	1.LSP, 19.SLP									
114010		№1	14	010	1949	Румыния	410										
114014		№1	14	014	1949	Венгрия	414										
114018		№1	14	018	1949	Румыния	418										
114020		№1	14	020	1949	Румыния	420										
114022		№1	14	022	1949	Румыния	422										
114023		№1	14	023	1949	Румыния	423										
114035		№1	14	035	1949	Венгрия	435										
115002		№1	15	002	1949	СССР		НИИ ВВС									
115003		№1	15	003	1949	Румыния	503										
115004		№1	15	004	1949	Венгрия	50										
115007		№1	15	007	1949	Румыния	507										
115009		№1	15	009	1949	Румыния	509	потерян 09.06.53									
115013		№1	15	013	1949	Венгрия	13										
115014		№1	15	014	1949	Румыния	514										
115015		№1	15	015	1949	Венгрия	15										
115018		№1	15	018	1949	Румыния	518										
115020		№1	15	020	1949	Румыния	520	потерян									
115026		№1	15	026	1949	Венгрия	526										
115030		№1	15	030	1949	Венгрия	30										
115031		№1	15	031	1949	Венгрия	31										
115032		№1	15	032	1949	Венгрия	532										
115036		№1	15	036	1949	Венгрия	136										
115039		№1	15	039	1949	Венгрия	539										
116003		№1	16	003	1949	Румыния	603										
116004		№1	16	004	1949	Венгрия	60										
116005		№1	16	005	1949	Венгрия	65										
116006		№1	16	006	1949	Румыния	606										
116007		№1	16	007	1949	Румыния	607										
116008		№1	16	008	1949	Венгрия	08										
116009		№1	16	009	1949	Венгрия	09										
116010		№1	16	010	1949	Венгрия	610										
116011		№1	16	011	1949	Румыния	611										
116012		№1	16	012	1949	Румыния	612										
116015		№1	16	015	1949	Румыния	615										
116016		№1	16	016	1949	Румыния	616										
116017		№1	16	017	1949	Румыния	617										
116018		№1	16	018	1949	Румыния	618										
116021		№1	16	021	1949	Венгрия	21										
116038		№1	16	038	1949	Венгрия	638										
117003		№1	17	003	1949	Румыния	703										
117005		№1	17	005	1949	Румыния	705										
117006		№1	17	006	1949	Румыния	706	потерян 05.11.52									
117010		№1	17	010	1949	Румыния	710										
117015		№1	17	015	1949	Румыния	715	потерян 05.11.52									
117016		№1	17	016	1949	Румыния	716										
117017		№1	17	017	1949	Румыния	717										
117019		№1	17	019	1949	Румыния	719										
118003		№1	18	003	1950	КНДР	803	фото 2014									
118006		№1	18	006	1950	КНДР	806	фото 2014									
118012		№1	18	012	1950	КНДР	812	фото 2014									
118022		№1	18	022	1950	Венгрия	822										
118023		№1	18	023	1950	Венгрия	823										
118026		№1	18	026	1950	Венгрия	826										
118031		№1	18	031	1950	Венгрия	031										
118033		№1	18	033	1950	Венгрия	833										
118035		№1	18	035	1950	Венгрия	35										
119010		№1	19	010	1950	Венгрия	910										
119015		№1	19	015	1950	Венгрия	15	потерян 19.08.53									
119018		№1	19	018	1950	Венгрия	918										
119019		№1	19	019	1950	Венгрия	19										
119021		№1	19	021	1950	Венгрия	921	потерян 02.06.56									
119022		№1	19	022	1950	Венгрия	22										
119024		№1	19	024	1950	Венгрия	24										
119025		№1	19	025	1950	Венгрия	25										
119026		№1	19	026	1950	Венгрия	26										
119030		№1	19	030	1950	Венгрия	930										
119032		№1	19	032	1950	Венгрия	32										
119033		№1	19	033	1950	Венгрия	33										
119034		№1	19	034	1950	Венгрия	34										
119035		№1	19	035	1950	Венгрия	35										
119036		№1	19	036	1950	Венгрия	36										
119039		№1	19	039	1950	Венгрия	39										
119044		№1	19	044	1950	Румыния	44										
119045		№1	19	045	1950	Венгрия	945										
119047		№1	19	047	1950	Венгрия	947										
119048		№1	19	048	1950	Венгрия	48										
119051		№1	19	051	1950	Венгрия	951										
119054		№1	19	054	1950	Венгрия	954										
119055		№1	19	055	1950	Венгрия	955										
119060		№1	19	060	1950	Венгрия	960										
119061		№1	19	061	1950	Венгрия	961										
119064		№1	19	064	1950	Венгрия	64										
119070		№1	19	070	1950	ЧССР		образец для S-102									
119079		№1	19	079	1950	КНДР	079	КНР									
120002		№1	20	002	1950	Венгрия	102										
120057		№1	20	057	1950	Румыния	057										
120077		№1	20	077	1950	СССР	277	115-й ГвИАП А.А.Микоян, Венгрия 077									
120079		№1	20	079	1950	КНДР	279	фото 2014									
120101		№1	20	101	1950	Румыния	01	БУ-1									
120125		№1	20	125	1950	КНДР	125	139-й ГвИАП сбит 09.11.50									
120147		№1	20	147	1950	КНР		12.Reg сбит 09.07.51									
120131		№1	20	131	1950	СССР		БУ-1 по эту машину									
120162		№1	20	162	1950	СССР		бюллетень замена трубок									
121001	бис	№1	21	001	1950	СССР		бюллетень замена трубок									
121004	бис	№1	21	004	1950	СССР		СРО-1,бронеспинка доработка									
121013	бис	№1	21	046	1950	КНДР	113	523-й ИАП									
121020	бис	№1	21	020	1950	КНДР	120	523-й ИАП сбит 08.07.51									
121024	бис	№1	21	024	1950	КНДР	124	17-й ИАП, 523-й ИАП сбит 24.08.51									
121026	бис	№1	21	026	1950	КНДР	126	17-й ИАП, 494-й ИАП сбит 04.07.52 камуфляж испытания 02.52									
121029	бис	№1	21	029	1950	КНДР	129	17-й ИАП, 523-й ИАП сбит 24.08.51									
121030	бис	№1	21	030	1950	КНДР	130	17-й ИАП									
121032	бис	№1	21	032	1950	КНДР	132	17-й ИАП Cутягин									
121036	бис	№1	21	036	1950	КНДР	136	523-й ИАП сбит 08.07.51									
121038	бис	№1	21	038	1950	КНДР	138	523-й ИАП									
121039	бис	№1	21	039	1950	КНДР	139	17-й ИАП									
121042	бис	№1	21	042	1950	КНДР	142	523-й ИАП, 17-й ИАП сбит ЗА по ошибке 11.09.51									
121043	бис	№1	21	043	1950	КНДР	143	523-й ИАП сбит 19.09.51									
121046	бис	№1	21	046	1950	КНДР	146	523-й ИАП									
121047	бис	№1	21	047	1950	КНДР	147	523-й ИАП									
121048	бис	№1	21	048	1950	КНДР	148	523-й ИАП									
121050	бис	№1	21	050	1950	КНДР	150	523-й ИАП сбит 01.10.51									
121052	бис	№1	21	052	1950	КНДР	152	523-й ИАП сбит 24.10.51									
121054	бис	№1	21	054	1950	КНДР	154	17-й ИАП сбит 02.10.51									
121060	бис	№1	21	060	1950	КНДР	160	523-й ИАП									
121061	бис	№1	21	061	1950	КНДР	161	523-й ИАП сбит 02.10.51									
121067	бис	№1	21	067	1950	КНДР	167	523-й ИАП, 256-й ИАП сбит 25.05.52									
121068	бис	№1	21	068	1950	КНДР	169	17-й ИАП									
121069	бис	№1	21	069	1950	КНДР	169	17-й ИАП сбит 19.01.52									
121072	бис	№1	21	072	1950	СССР	172	ЛИИ									
121073	бис	№1	21	073	1950	КНДР	173	камуфляж испытания 02.52									
121075	бис	№1	21	075	1950	КНДР	175	18-й ГвИАП сбит 25.10.51									
121077	бис	№1	21	077	1950	КНДР	177	17-й ИАП									
121079	бис	№1	21	079	1950	КНДР	179	523-й ИАП									
121082	бис	№1	21	082	1950	СССР	182	ЛИИ									
121083	бис	№1	21	083	1950	КНДР	183	17-й ИАП									
121086	бис	№1	21	086	1950	КНДР	186	17-й ИАП потерян 11.05.51									
121087	бис	№1	21	087	1950	КНДР	187	17-й ИАП потерян 25.04.51									
121088	бис	№1	21	088	1950	КНДР	188	18-й ГвИАП									
121090	бис	№1	21	090	22.07.50	КНДР	190	821-й ИАП сбит 11.02.52									
121092	бис	№1	21	092	1950	КНДР	192	18-й ГвИАП камуфляж испытания 02.52									
122026	бис	№1	22	026	1950	КНДР	226	18-й ГвИАП сбит 17.06.51									
122031	бис	№1	22	031	1950	КНДР	231										
122033	бис	№1	22	033	1950	КНДР	233	18-й ГвИАП, 821-й ИАП, 676-й ИАП сбит 04.09.52									
122035	бис	№1	22	035	1950	СССР	235	НИИ ВВС НР-23									
122061	бис	№1	22	061	1950	КНДР	261	196-й ИАП сбит 07.01.52									
122063	бис	№1	22	063	1950	КНДР	263	878-й ИАП									
122064	бис	№1	22	064	1950	КНДР	264	18-й ГвИАП									
122040	бис	№1	22	040	1950	СССР		СЯ НИИ ВВС									
122058	бис	№1	22	058	1950	СССР		СЯ НИИ ВВС									
122067	бис	№1	22	067	1950	СССР		СЯ НИИ ВВС КНР									
122071	бис	№1	22	071	1950	КНР		США N996									
122073	бис	№1	22	073	1950	КНР		США N90601, N15PE									
122077	бис	№1	22	077	1950	КНР		США 									
122078	бис	№1	22	078	1950	КНДР	278	18-й ГвИАП сбит 02.09.51									
122081	бис	№1	22	081	1950	КНР											
122085	бис	№1	22	085	1950	КНР		США 									
123010	бис	№1	23	010	1950	КНДР	310?	17-й ИАП									
123023	бис	№1	23	023	1950	КНДР	323	303-я ИАД сбит 20.06.51									
123025	бис	№1	23	025	1950	КНДР	325	196-й ИАП									
123026	бис	№1	23	026	1950	КНДР	326	18-й ГвИАП сбит 18.08.51									
123027	бис	№1	23	027	1950	КНДР	327	18-й ГвИАП сбит 01.06.51									
123030	бис	№1	23	030	1950	КНДР	330	18-й ГвИАП сбит 13.12.51									
123034	бис	№1	23	034	1950	КНДР	334	523-й ИАП сбит 19.08.51									
123039	бис	№1	23	039	1950	КНДР	339	18-й ГвИАП камуфляж испытания 02.52									
123042	бис	№1	23	042	1950	КНДР	342	18-й ГвИАП									
123043	бис	№1	23	043	1950	КНДР	343	18-й ГвИАП									
123044	бис	№1	23	044	1950	КНДР	344	18-й ГвИАП									
123045	бис	№1	23	045	1950	КНДР	345	18-й ГвИАП, 676-й ИАП сбит 16.09.52									
123047	бис	№1	23	045	1950	КНДР	347	18-й ГвИАП сбит 25.06.51									
123048	бис	№1	23	048	1950	КНДР	348?	камуфляж испытания 02.52									
123049	бис	№1	23	049	1950	КНДР	349	18-й ГвИАП									
123051	бис	№1	22	051	1950	КНДР	351	18-й ГвИАП									
123052	бис	№1	22	052	1950	КНДР	352	18-й ГвИАП сбит 06.01.52									
123054	бис	№1	23	054	1950	КНДР	354	523-й ИАП сбит 19.08.51									
123055	бис	№1	23	055	1950	КНДР	355	18-й ГвИАП сбит 02.09.51									
123068	бис	№1	22	068	1950	КНДР	368	18-й ГвИАП сбит 20.01.52									
123100	бис	№1	23	100	1950	КНДР	300	351-й ИАП									
124079	бис	№1	24	079	1950		079	США									
126021	бис	№1	26	021	1951	КНДР	621	224-й ИАП									
126033	бис	№1	26	033	1951	КНДР	633	224-й ИАП									
126041	бис	№1	26	041	1951	КНДР	641	224-й ИАП									
126043	бис	№1	26	043	1951	КНДР	643	224-й ИАП потерян 19.07.53									
126069	бис	№1	26	069	1951	КНДР	669	224-й ИАП									
126072	бис	№1	26	072	1951	КНДР	672	224-й ИАП									
126094	бис	№1	26	094	1951	СССР		НР-23									
126100	бис	№1	26	100	1951	СССР		НР-23									
127035	бис	№1	27	035	1951	СССР		МиГ ОКБ									
127079	бис	№1	27	079	1951	СССР		бюллетень замена трубки СД5500-650									
128001	бис	№1	28	001	1951	СССР		бюллетень замена фильтров									
128005	бис	№1	28	005	1951	СССР	805	ВВС КБФ									
128008	бис	№1	28	008	1951	СССР	808										
128009	бис	№1	28	009	1951	СССР	809										
128030	бис	№1	28	030	1951	СССР	830										
128041	бис	№1	28	041	1951	СССР	841										
128051	бис	№1	28	051	1951	СССР		НР-23									
128080	бис	№1	28	131	1951	СССР		СРО-1 в серии									
129081	бис	№1	29	081	1951	КНДР		КНР 32, Сяотачан									
129082	бис	№1	29	082	1951	КНДР	982	224-й ИАП сбит 30.06.53									
129096	бис	№1	29	096	1951	СССР	996	ВВС КБФ									
130022	бис	№1	30	022	1951	Албания	5-48										
130041	бис	№1	30	041	1951	СССР	341	НИИ ВВС									
131002	бис	№1	31	002	1951	Венгрия	102										
131004	бис	№1	31	004	1951	Румыния	3104										
131008	бис	№1	31	008	1951	Венгрия	108										
131012	бис	№1	31	012	1951	Румыния	3112										
131024	бис	№1	31	024	1951	Румыния	124										
131026	бис	№1	31	026	1951	Румыния	126										
131030	бис	№1	31	030	1951	Румыния	130	206.RdeV потерян 09.03.54									
131032	бис	№1	31	032	1951	Румыния	132										
131036	бис	№1	31	036	1951	Румыния	136										
131041	бис	№1	31	041	1951	Румыния	141										
131046	бис	№1	31	046	1951	Румыния	146	потерян 17.10.85									
131073	бис	№1	31	073	1951	КНР	0881										
131148	бис	№1	31	148	1951	Румыния	148										
131152	бис	№1	31	152	1951	Румыния	152										
131154	бис	№1	31	054	1951	Румыния	154	потерян 13.06.62									
132018	бис	№1	32	018	1951	Венгрия	218										
132020	бисР	№1	32	020	1951	СССР		СР									
132030	бис	№1	32	030	1951	Румыния	230										
132092	бис	№1	32	092	1951	КНР		США N90589									
133010	бис	№1	33	010	1952	Румыния	310										
133012	бис	№1	33	012	1952	Румыния	312										
133019	бис	№1	33	019	1952	Польша	319	SBLim-2, SBLim-2A, SBLim-2M									
133038	бис	№1	33	038	1952	Венгрия	338										
133051	бис	№1	33	051	03.52	СССР		бронеспинка									
133069	бис	№1	33	069	1952	СССР		бюллетень замена трубок									
134001	бис	№1	34	001	1952	СССР		ЛФСВ-45									
134004	бис	№1	34	004	1952	Польша	304	SBLim-2, SBLim-2A, SBLim-2M, Краков									
134007	бис	№1	34	007	1952	СССР	407	СД-21 МиГ ОКБ									
134017	бис	№1	34	017	1952	Польша	417										
134041	бис	№1	34	041	1952	СССР		исм. В конструкции									
134044	бис	№1	34	044	1952	КНДР	044	415-й ИАП									
134050	бис	№1	34	050	1952	СССР		ЛФСВ-45 по эту машину									
134081	бис	№1	34	081	1952	Венгрия	481										
135001	бис	№1	35	001	1952	Венгрия	001										
135004	бис	№1	35	004	1952	Польша	304	SBLim-2, SBLim-2A, SBLim-2M, США N304SB.									
135006	бис	№1	35	006	1952	Польша	306	SBLim-2, SBLim-2R, SBLim-2A									
135008	бис	№1	35	008	1952	Польша	308	SBLim-2, США N515MG									
135009	бис	№1	35	009	1952	Польша	309	SBLim-2									
135017	бис	№1	35	017	1952	Польша	317	SBLim-2									
135050	бис	№1	35	050	1952	СССР		бронеспинка									
135051	бис	№1	35	051	1952	СССР		бронеспинка и бронеподголовник									
135054	бис	№1	35	054	1952	Польша	554	1.PLM									
136005	бис	№1	36	005	1952	Польша	365	Варшава									
136006	бис	№1	36	006	1952	Румыния	3606	потерян									
136013	бис	№1	36	013	1952	Венгрия	613										
136052	бис	№1	36	052	1952	Алжир	6052										
136053	бис	№1	36	053	1952	Алжир	6053										
136054	бис	№1	36	054	1952	Алжир	6054										
136059	бис	№1	36	059	1952	Алжир	6059										
137020	бис	№1	37	020	1952	КНДР		камуфляж испытания 02.52									
137076	бис	№1	37	076	1952	КНР		Лхаса									
137077	бис	№1	37	077	1952	КНР		США									
137085	бис	№1	37	085	1952	КНР		США									
137086	бис	№1	37	086	1952	Польша		образец для Lim-2									
137090	бис	№1	37	090	1952	СССР		последний									

53210101	бис	№21	01	01	29.01.50	СССР		бюллетень замена трубок									
53210103	бис	№21	01	03	30.01.50	СССР											
53210105	бис	№21	01	05	1950	СССР		ПТБ, бомбы									
53210106	бис	№21	01	06	1950	СССР		система слепой посадки упрощенная									
53210111	бис	№21	01	11	1950	СССР		ПТБ									
53210114	бисС	№21	01	14	1950	СССР		МиГ ОКБ СД-УПБ									
53210117	бис	№21	01	17	1950	СССР		испытание на сброс фонаря									
53210120	бисР	№21	01	20	1950	СССР		МиГ ОКБ СД-УПБ									
53210206	бис	№21	02	06	1950	СССР		бустер руля элеронов									
53210226	бис	№21	02	26	1950	СССР		система слепой посадки									
53210337	бис	№21	03	37	1950	СССР	37	НИИ ВВС испытания 1950									
53210345	бис	№21	03	45	1950	СССР	45	НИИ ВВС									
53210346	бис	№21	03	46	1950	СССР	46	НИИ ВВС									
53210347	бис	№21	03	47	1950	СССР	47	НИИ ВВС									
53210401	бис	№21	04	01	1950	СССР		Барий-М									
53210434	бис	№21	04	34	1950	СССР		МиГ ОКБ									
53210525	бис	№21	05	35	1950	КНДР	525	523-й ИАП камуфляж испытания 02.52									
53210546	бис	№21	05	46	1950	КНДР	546	351-й ИАП, 298-й ИАП									
53210668	бис	№21	06	68	1950	СССР		МиГ ОКБ									
53210703	бис	№21	07	03	1951	Болгария	703										
53210719	бис	№21	07	19	1951	ЧССР	0719	15.SLP									
53210729	бис	№21	07	29	1951	ЧССР	0729	11.SLP									
53210731	бис	№21	07	31	1951	СССР	731	КНДР 224-й ИАП									
53210732	бис	№21	07	32	1951	ЧССР	0732	5.SLP									
53210733	бис	№21	07	33	1951	ЧССР	0733	5.SLP									
53210735	бис	№21	07	35	1951	ЧССР	0735	8.SLP									
53210737	бис	№21	07	37	1951	КНДР	737	224-й ИАП сбит 14.06.53									
53210738	бис	№21	07	38	1951	ЧССР	0738	Кбелы									
53210741	бис	№21	07	41	1951	ЧССР	0741	11.SLP									
53210749	бис	№21	07	49	1951	СССР	749	КНДР 224-й ИАП потерян 12.07.53									
53210750	бис	№21	07	50	1951	ЧССР	OL-12	15.SLP потерян 01.03.57									
53210752	бис	№21	07	52	1951	СССР	752	355-й ИАП									
53210774	бис	№21	07	74	1951	Румыния	774	потерян 03.01.55									
53210789	бис	№21	07	89	1951	Румыния	789	потерян 12.06.62									
53210797	бис	№21	07	97	1951	Румыния	797										
53210798	бис	№21	07	98	1951	Румыния	798										
53210801	бис	№21	08	01	1951	Румыния	801	потерян 07.03.58									
53210803	бис	№21	08	03	1951	Румыния	803										
53210804	бис	№21	08	04	1951	Румыния	804										
53210806	бис	№21	08	06	1951	СССР	806	355-й ИАП									
53210807	бис	№21	08	07	1951	Румыния	807	потерян 18.09.56									
53210822	бис	№21	08	22		СССР	822	КНДР									
53210803	бис	№21	08	36	1951	СССР	836	355-й ИАП									
53210838	бис	№21	08	38		СССР	838	КНДР 224-й ИАП									
53210850	бис	№21	08	50		СССР		прототип МиГ-17									
53210853	бис	№21	08	53		СССР	853	КНДР 224-й ИАП									
53210885	бис	№21	08	85		СССР		авария									
53210922	бис	№21	09	22	1951	СССР	922	355-й ИАП									
53210923	бис	№21	09	23	1951	Румыния	923	потерян 10.07.59									
53210932	бис	№21	09	32		СССР		бюллетень замена фильтров									
53210939	бис	№21	09	39		СССР		бюллетень замена фильтров									
53210940	бис	№21	09	40	1951	Румыния	940	потерян 20.01.56									
53210942	бис	№21	09	42		СССР		бюллетень замена фильтров									
53210955	бис	№21	09	55		СССР		бюллетень замена фильтров									
53210962	бис	№21	09	62		СССР		бюллетень замена фильтров									
53210963	бис	№21	09	63		СССР		бюллетень замена фильтров									
53210965	бис	№21	09	65		СССР		бюллетень замена фильтров									
53210966	бис	№21	09	66		СССР		бюллетень замена фильтров									
53210967	бис	№21	09	67		СССР		бюллетень замена фильтров									
53210968	бис	№21	09	68		СССР		бюллетень замена фильтров									
53210970	бис	№21	09	70		СССР		бюллетень замена фильтров									
53210974	бис	№21	09	74		СССР		бюллетень замена фильтров									
53210975	бис	№21	09	75		СССР		бюллетень замена фильтров									
53210976	бис	№21	09	76		СССР		бюллетень замена фильтров									
53210977	бис	№21	09	77		СССР		бюллетень замена фильтров									
53210978	бис	№21	09	78		СССР		бюллетень замена фильтров									
53210981	бис	№21	09	81		СССР	981										
53210988	бис	№21	09	88		СССР		бюллетень замена фильтров									
53210998	бис	№21	09	98		СССР		бюллетень замена фильтров									
532109100	бис	№21	09	100		СССР		бюллетень замена фильтров									
53211011	бис	№21	10	11		СССР		бюллетень замена фильтров									
53211021	бис	№21	10	21		СССР		бюллетень замена фильтров									
53211033	бис	№21	10	33		СССР		бюллетень замена фильтров									
53211239	бис	№21	12	39		СССР	239	НИИ ВВС									
53211344	бис	№21	13	44		СССР		авария									
53211571	бис	№21	15	71		СССР		потерян Архангельск									
53211601	бис	№21	16	01		СССР		бюллетень замена трубок									
53211615	бис	№21	16	15		СССР		бюллетень замена угольника С5500-104									
53211701	бис	№21	17	01		СССР		бюллетень замена тройника С5500-93									
53212020	бис	№21	20	20	1952	СССР		последний									

31530101	бис	№31	01	01		СССР		бюллетень замена трубок
31530103	бис	№31	01	03		СССР		
31530106	бис	№31	01	06		СССР		бюллетень замена фильтров
31530215	бис	№31	02	15		СССР		бюллетень замена трубок
31530325	бис	№31	03	25		СССР		бюллетень замена тройника С5500-93
31530504	бис	№31	05	04		СССР		потерян 24.05.52
31530701	бис	№31	07	01	1952	Венгрия	701	
31530702	бис	№31	07	02	1952	Венгрия	702	
31530703	бис	№31	07	03	1952	Венгрия	703	
31530704	бис	№31	07	04	1952	Венгрия	704	
31530705	бис	№31	07	05	1952	Венгрия	705	потерян 29.07.55
31530706	бис	№31	07	06	1952	Венгрия	704	
31530707	бис	№31	07	07	1952	Венгрия	707	
31530708	бис	№31	07	08	1952	Венгрия	708	
31530709	бис	№31	07	09	1952	Венгрия	709	потерян 19.10.61
31530710	бис	№31	07	10	1952	Венгрия	710	потерян 10.09.58
31530711	бис	№31	07	11	1952	Венгрия	711	
31530712	бис	№31	07	12	1952	Венгрия	712	потерян 26.02.53
31530713	бис	№31	07	13	1952	Венгрия	713	потерян 17.06.53
31530714	бис	№31	07	14	1952	Венгрия	714	потерян 29.07.60
31530715	бис	№31	07	15	1952	Венгрия	715	
31530716	бис	№31	07	16	1952	Венгрия	716	потерян 02.09.59
31530717	бис	№31	07	17	1952	Венгрия	717	потерян 06.01.56
31530718	бис	№31	07	18	1952	Венгрия	718	
31530719	бис	№31	07	19	1952	Венгрия	719	
31530720	бис	№31	07	20	1952	Венгрия	720	
31530721	бис	№31	07	21	1952	Венгрия	721	
31530722	бис	№31	07	22	1952	Венгрия	722	
31530723	бис	№31	07	23	1952	Венгрия	723	01.10.53
31530724	бис	№31	07	24	1952	Венгрия	724	
31530725	бис	№31	07	25	1952	Венгрия	725	
31530801	бис	№31	08	01	1952	Венгрия	801	потерян 18.04.70
31530802	бис	№31	08	02	1952	Венгрия	802	
31530803	бис	№31	08	03	1952	Венгрия	803	
31530804	бис	№31	08	04	1952	Венгрия	804	потерян 25.08.59
31530805	бис	№31	08	05	1952	Венгрия	805	потерян 27.10.56
31530806	бис	№31	08	06	1952	Венгрия	806	
31530807	бис	№31	08	07	1952	Венгрия	807	
31530808	бис	№31	08	08	1952	Венгрия	808	потерян 06.03.54
31530809	бис	№31	08	09	1952	Венгрия	809	
31530810	бис	№31	08	10	1952	Венгрия	810	потерян 16.04.53
31530811	бис	№31	08	11	1952	Венгрия	811	
31530812	бис	№31	08	12	1952	Венгрия	812	
31530813	бис	№31	08	13	1952	Венгрия	813	
31530814	бис	№31	08	14	1952	Венгрия	814	
31530815	бис	№31	08	15	1952	Венгрия	815	потерян 09.10.60
31530816	бис	№31	08	16	1952	Венгрия	816	потерян 26.04.55
31530817	бис	№31	08	17	1952	Венгрия	817	
31530818	бис	№31	08	18	1952	Венгрия	818	
31530819	бис	№31	08	19	1952	Венгрия	819	потерян 06.08.53
31530820	бис	№31	08	20	1952	Венгрия	820	потерян 02.09.59
31530821	бис	№31	08	21	1952	Венгрия	821	потерян 15.04.67
31530822	бис	№31	08	22	1952	Венгрия	822	
31530823	бис	№31	08	23	1952	Венгрия	823	
31530824	бис	№31	08	24	1952	Венгрия	824	
31530825	бис	№31	08	25	1952	Венгрия	825	потерян 11.03.53
31530826	бис	№31	08	26	1952	Венгрия	826	
31530827	бис	№31	08	27	1952	Венгрия	827	
31530838	бис	№31	08	38	1952	Венгрия	838	
31530901	бис	№31	09	01	1952	Венгрия	901	
31530902	бис	№31	09	02	1952	Венгрия	902	
31530903	бис	№31	09	03	1952	Венгрия	903	потерян 14.08.69
31530904	бис	№31	09	04	1952	Венгрия	904	
31530905	бис	№31	09	05	1952	Венгрия	905	потерян 18.09.59
31530906	бис	№31	09	06	1952	Венгрия	906	
31530907	бис	№31	09	07	1952	Венгрия	907	потерян 07.04.70
31530908	бис	№31	09	08	1952	Венгрия	908	
31530909	бис	№31	09	09	1952	КНДР	909	224-й ИАП
31530912	бис	№31	09	12	1952	Венгрия	912	
31530913	бис	№31	09	13	1952	КНДР	913	224-й ИАП
31530918	бис	№31	09	18	1952	КНДР	918	224-й ИАП
31530919	бис	№31	09	19	1952	Венгрия	919	
31530921	бис	№31	09	21	1952	Венгрия	921	
31530923	бис	№31	09	23	1952	КНДР	923	224-й ИАП столкнулся с МиГ-15бис 2715326 14.03.53
31530925	бис	№31	09	25	1952	КНДР	925	224-й ИАП последний		

1001	бис	№126	10	01	1950	СССР		бюллетень замена трубок									
1003	бис	№126	10	03	1950	СССР	нет	потерян 25.06.50									
1207	бис	№126	12	07	11.50	СССР		испытания									
2301	бис	№126	23	01		СССР		НИИ ВВС испытания									
2721	бис	№126	27	21	03.05.51	СССР	05	564-й ИАП потерян 21.12.59									
3317	бис	№126	33	17		СССР	317	НИИ ВВС									
4320	бис	№126	43	20		КНР											
4906	бис	№126	49	06		КНР		США N126									
4914	бис	№126	49	14		КНР	4916										
5058	бис	№126	50	58			1301	США									
5140	бис	№126	51	40		СССР		бюллетень замена трубок									
5269	бис	№126	52	69		КНР	4068	China Aviation Museum									
5936	бис	№126	59	36		КНР	4086										
6011	бис	№126	60	11		КНР											
6135	бис	№126	61	35				последний				

0115300		№153	01	00		СССР		бюллетень замена трубок									
0115301		№153	01	01	1951	ЧССР	0101	1.SLP, 19.SLP									
0115303		№153	01	03	1951	ЧССР	0103	1.SLP, 16.SLP									
0115304		№153	01	04	1951	ЧССР	0104	5.SLP, 3.SLP									
0115305		№153	01	05	1951	ЧССР	0105	1.SLP, 19.SLP									
0115306		№153	01	06	1951	ЧССР	0106	1.SLP									
0115307		№153	01	07	1951	Венгрия	07										
0115308		№153	01	08	1951	ЧССР	0108	8.ELT									
0115309		№153	01	09	1951	ЧССР	0109	1.SLP									
0115310		№153	01	10	1951	Венгрия	10	62.									
0115311		№153	01	11	1951	ЧССР	0111	1.SLP									
0115314		№153	01	14	1951	ЧССР	0114	8.ELT									
0115317		№153	01	17	1951	ЧССР	0117	1.SLP									
0115318		№153	01	18	1951	ЧССР	HI-40	11.SLP, 20.SLP 0118									
0115320		№153	01	20	1951	ЧССР	0120	1.SLP									
0115321		№153	01	21	1951	Венгрия	121										
0115322		№153	01	22	1951	Венгрия	22										
0115323		№153	01	23	1951	ЧССР	0123	1.SLP									
0115324		№153	01	24	1951	Венгрия	24	62.									
0115326		№153	01	26	1951	Венгрия	126										
0115327		№153	01	27	1951	ЧССР	0127	1.SLP									
0115330		№153	01	30	1951	Венгрия	130										
0115331		№153	01	31	1951	Венгрия	31										
0115334		№153	01	34	1951	ЧССР	0134	5.SLP									
0115335		№153	01	35	1951	ЧССР	0135	1.SLP									
0115338		№153	01	38	1951	Венгрия	38	62.									
0115339		№153	01	39	1951	Венгрия	39										
0115347		№153	01	47	1951	Венгрия	47										
0115348		№153	01	48	1951	Венгрия	48										
0115350		№153	01	50	1951	Венгрия	50										
0215304		№153	02	04	1951	ЧССР	0204	8.ELT									
0215305		№153	02	05	1951	ЧССР	0205	8.ELT									
0215307		№153	02	07	1951	ЧССР	KR-30	PVSL, 7.SLP потерян 02.08.52									
0215309		№153	02	09	1951	ЧССР	0209	8.ELT									
0215315		№153	02	15	1951	КНДР	0215	фото 2014									
0215320		№153	02	20	1951	ЧССР	0220	8.ELT, 8 SLP потерян 10.02.53									
0215322		№153	02	22	1951	ЧССР	0222	8.ELT									
0215324		№153	02	24	1951	ЧССР	0224	8.ELT									
0215326		№153	02	26	1951	СССР		инструм панель 6 приборов по эту машину									
0215327		№153	02	27	1951	Польша	0227	1.PLM									
0215331		№153	02	31	1951	Польша	0231	1.PLM									
0215334		№153	02	34	1951	Польша	0234	1.PLM									
0215336		№153	02	36	1951	Польша	0236	1.PLM									
0215341		№153	02	41	1951	СССР		НИИ ВВС									
0215349		№153	02	49	1951	Польша	0249	1,PLM									
0215350		№153	02	50	1951	СССР											
0315303		№153	03	03	1951	ЧССР	0303	5.SLP, 16.SLP									
0315310		№153	03	10	1951	ЧССР	0310	1.SLP									
0315367		№153	03	67	1951	СССР	67	29-й ГвИАП, КНР									
0315372		№153	03	72	1951	СССР	72	29-й ГвИАП, КНР									
0315389		№153	03	89	1951	СССР	89	29-й ГвИАП, КНР									
0315391		№153	03	91	1951	СССР	91	29-й ГвИАП, КНР									
0315392		№153	03	92	1951	СССР	95	29-й ГвИАП, КНР									
0315394		№153	03	94	1951	СССР		64-й ИАК бюллетень замена трубок									
0415332		№153	04	32	1951	СССР		бюллетень замена трубок									
0415340		№153	04	40	1951	КНДР		17-й ИАП сбит 26.06.51									
0415351		№153	04	51	1951	СССР		бюллетень замена трубок									
0415352		№153	04	52	1951	СССР		бюллетень замена трубок									
0415357		№153	04	57	1951	СССР		бюллетень замена трубок									
0415399		№153	04	99	1951	СССР	499	494-й ИАП сбит 11.03.52 бюллетень замена трубок									
0515316		№153	05	16	1951	Венгрия	516										
0515321		№153	05	21	1951	СССР		бюллетень замена трубок									
0515324		№153	05	24	1951	СССР		бюллетень замена трубок									
0515333		№153	05	33	1951	СССР		бюллетень замена трубок									
0515345		№153	05	45	1951	КНДР	545	523-й ИАП потерян 30.01.52									
0515354		№153	05	54	1951	КНДР	35	Сяотачан									
0515367		№153	05	67	1951	СССР		бюллетень замена трубок									
0515381		№153	05	81	1951	КНДР	581?	камуфляж испытания 02.52, бюллетень замена трубок									
0615302		№153	06	02	1951	ЧССР	0602	8.ELT									
0615306		№153	06	06	1951	Венгрия	06	62.									
0615307		№153	06	07	1951	ЧССР	0607	8.SLP									
0615309		№153	06	09	1951	ЧССР	0609	8.SLP, 11.SLP, 20.SLP									
0615310		№153	06	10	1951	ЧССР	ZV-80	1.SLP, 3.SLP потерян 23.08.55									
0615316		№153	06	16		СССР	616	потерян									
0615336		№153	06	36		СССР		бюллетень замена трубок									
0615337		№153	06	37		СССР		бюллетень замена трубок									
0615338		№153	06	38		СССР		бюллетень замена трубок									
0615345		№153	06	45		СССР		бюллетень замена трубок									
0615360		№153	06	60		СССР		бюллетень замена трубок									
0615363		№153	06	63		СССР		бюллетень замена трубок									
0615377		№153	06	77		СССР		бюллетень замена трубок									
0615378	бис	№153	06	78		СССР		бюллетень замена трубок									
0615383	бис	№153	06	83		КНДР	683	523-й ИАП									
0615384	бис	№153	06	84		КНДР	684	176-й ГвИАП сбит 17.01.52									
0615386	бис	№153	06	86		КНДР	686	176-й ГвИАП, 196-й ИАП									
0615388	бис	№153	06	88		КНДР	688	821-й ИАП									
0615389	бис	№153	06	89		КНДР	689	196-й ИАП сбит 26.10.51									
0615396	бис	№153	06	96		КНДР	696	177-й ИАП сбит 20.05.51									
0715307	бис	№153	07	08	1951	КНДР	707	523-й ИАП сбит 16.01.52									
0715308	бис	№153	07	08	1951	КНДР	708	523-й ИАП сбит 23.10.51									
0715320	бис	№153	07	20	1951	КНДР	720	29-й ГвИАП									
0715321	бис	№153	07	42	1951	КНДР	721	176-й ГвИАП									
0715322	бис	№153	07	22	1951	КНДР	722	176-й ГвИАП сбит 22.06.51									
0715323	бис	№153	07	23	1951	КНДР	723	29-й ГвИАП									
0715329	бис	№153	07	23	1951	КНДР	729	176-й ГвИАП, 878-й ИАП сбит 26.09.52									
0715334	бис	№153	07	34	1951	КНДР	734	176-й ГвИАП сбит 24.04.51									
0715335	бис	№153	07	35	1951	КНДР	735	29-й ГвИАП									
0715336	бис	№153	07	36	1951	КНДР	736	523-й ИАП									
0715342	бис	№153	07	42	1951	КНДР	742	176-й ГвИАП									
0715351	бис	№153	07	51	1951	КНДР	751	176-й ГвИАП сбит ЗА по ошибке 23.06.51									
0715352	бис	№153	07	52	1951	КНДР	752	196-й ИАП потерян 11.07.51									
0715361	бис	№153	07	61	1951	КНДР	761?	камуфляж испытания 02.52									
0715366	бис	№153	07	67	1951	КНДР	766	17-й ИАП									
0715367	бис	№153	07	67	1951	КНДР	767	176-й ГвИАП сбит 11.07.51									
0715368	бис	№153	07	68	1951	КНДР	768	196-й ИАП									
0715373	бис	№153	07	73	1951	КНДР	773	29-й ГвИАП									
0715376	бис	№153	07	76	1951	КНДР	776?	камуфляж испытания 02.52									
0715380	бис	№153	07	80	1951	КНДР	780	29-й ГвИАП									
0715385	бис	№153	07	85	1951	КНДР	785	176-й ИАП, 29-й ГвИАП									
0815358	бис	№153	08	58	1951	СССР		НИИ ВВС									
0915351	бис	№153	09	51	1951	Венгрия	951										
1015332	бис	№153	10	32	1951	КНДР	1032	музей									
1015348	бис	№153	10	48	1951	Венгрия	048										
1015356	бис	№153	10	56	1951	Венгрия	056										
1115315	бис	№153	11	15	1951	Венгрия	115										
1115316	бис	№153	11	16	1951	КНДР	116	17-й ИАП сбит 25.01.52									
1115322	бис	№153	11	22	1951	СССР	1122	фото									
1115329	бис	№153	11	29	1951	Румыния	1129	потерян 27.07.57									
1115341	бис	№153	11	41	1951	СССР	1141	МиГ ОКБ									
1115366	бис	№153	11	66	1951	Румыния	1166										
1115385	бис	№153	11	85	1951	Румыния	1185	потерян 11.07.57									
1115387	бис	№153	11	87	1951	Румыния	1187										
1115390	бис	№153	11	90	1951	Румыния	1190										
1115397	бис	№153	11	97	1951	Румыния	1197										
1215215	бис	№153	12	15	1951	Румыния	1215	потерян 26.08.67									
1215219	бис	№153	12	19	1951	Румыния	1219										
1215320	бис	№153	12	20	1951	Венгрия	220										
1215235	бис	№153	12	35	1951	Румыния	1235	потерян 10.07.59									
1215336	бис	№153	12	36	1951	Венгрия	236										
1215337	бис	№153	12	37	1951	Венгрия	237										
1215350	бис	№153	12	50	1951	Венгрия	250										
1215385	бис	№153	12	85	1951	СССР	1285	scramble									
12153100	бис	№153	12	100	1951	СССР		бюллетень замена фильтров									
1315313	бис	№153	13	13	1951	Венгрия	313										
1315320	бис	№153	13	20	1951	КНДР	1320	камуфляж испытания 02.52									
1315325	бис	№153	13	25	04.51	КНДР	1325	196-й ИАП, 351-й ИАП бн 325, 415-й ИАП									
1315326	бис	№153	13	26	04.51	КНДР	1326	224-й ИАП									
1315333	бис	№153	13	33	04.51	КНДР	1333	фото 2014									
1315344	бис	№153	13	44	04.51	КНДР	344	196-й ИАП									
1315347	бис	№153	13	47	1951	КНДР	1347	196-й ИАП сбит 09.09.51									
1315349	бис	№153	13	49	1951	КНДР	1349	176-й ГвИАП сбит 18.06.51									
1315350	бис	№153	13	50	1951	СССР		СРО-1									
1315355	бис	№153	13	55	1951	КНДР	1355										
1315356	бис	№153	13	56	1951	СССР		СРО-1									
13153100	бис	№153	13	100	1951	СССР		бюллетень замена трубки СД5500-650									
1415304	бис	№153	14	04	1951	СССР		Белоруссия Боровая									
1415311	бис	№153	14	11	1951	КНР		США N15G									
1415375	бис	№153	14	75	1951	СССР		41-й ИАП									
1515305	бис	№153	15	05	1951	ГДР	97										
1615304	бис	№153	16	04	1951	Румыния	1604										
1615313	бис	№153	16	13	1951	Венгрия	161										
1615373	бис	№153	16	37	1951	ГДР	89	НР-23									
1715376	бис	№153	17	76	1951	СССР	1776	НИИ ВВС									
1815399	бис	№153	18	99	11.51	КНДР	889	196-й ИАП									
1915301	бис	№153	19	01	11.51	КНДР	1901	523-й ИАП									
1915320	бис	№153	19	20	11.51	КНДР	1920	17-й ИАП									
1915394	бис	№153	19	94	1951	КНДР	1994	518-й ИАП									
1915398	бис	№153	19	98	1951	КНДР	1998	518-й ИАП									
19153100	бис	№153	19	100	1951	СССР		бюллетень замена трубок									
2015333	бис	№153	20	33	1951	КНДР	2033	фото 2014									
2015357	бис	№153	20	57	1951	КНДР	2057	Юж Корея 21.09.53									
2015371	бис	№153	20	71	1951	КНДР	271	518-й ИАП									
2015377	бис	№153	20	77	1952	Венгрия	077										
2015378	бис	№153	20	78	1951	КНДР	2078?	камуфляж испытания 02.52									
2115304	бис	№153	21	04	1951	КНДР	2104	415-й ИАП сбит 29.05.53									
2115323	бис	№153	21	23	1951	Венгрия	153										
2115330	бис	№153	21	30	1951	КНДР	2130	фото 2014									
2115340	бис	№153	21	40		КНДР	2140	726-й ИАП, 224-й ИАП									
2115368	бис	№153	21	68		СССР	27	Монино									
2115370	бис	№153	21	70		СССР	2170	439-й ИАП Бурлаки									
2115375	бис	№153	21	75		СССР	2175	439-й ИАП Бурлаки									
2115376	бис	№153	21	76		СССР	2176	439-й ИАП Бурлаки									
2115390	бис	№153	21	90		СССР	2190	439-й ИАП Бурлаки									
2215304	бис	№153	22	04		СССР	2204	439-й ИАП Бурлаки									
2215308	бис	№153	22	08		КНДР	2208	фото 2012									
2215320	бис	№153	22	20		КНДР	2220	726-й ИАП, 224-й ИАП сбит 12.07.53									
2215337	бис	№153	22	37		СССР	2237	scramble									
2215349	бис	№153	22	49		КНДР	2249	КНР									
2315349?	бис	№153	23	49		КНДР	349	176-й ГвИАП									
2315350	бис	№153	23	50		СССР		Венгрия 350 бюллетень  замена трубок									
2315351?	бис	№153	23	51		КНДР	351	176-й ГвИАП									
2315354	бис	№153	23	54		СССР		Венгрия 354 потерян 05.06.62									
2315362	бис	№153	23	62	1952	КНДР	362	148-й ГвИАП, 224-й ИАП потерян 14.05.53									
2315366	бис	№153	23	66	1952	КНДР	366	148-й ГвИАП, 224-й ИАП потерян 09.03.53									
2315370	бис	№153	23	70	1952	КНДР	370	224-й ИАП сбит 11.10.52									
2315372	бис	№153	23	72	1952	КНДР	372	224-й ИАП									
2315376	бис	№153	23	76	1952	КНДР	376	913-й ИАП камуфляж 1953									
2315379	бис	№153	23	79	1952	КНДР	379	224-й ИАП сбит 12.04.53									
2315381	бис	№153	23	81	1952	КНДР	381	224-й ИАП									
2315383	бис	№153	23	83	1952	КНДР	383	148-й ГвИАП, 224-й ИАП									
2315387	бис	№153	23	87	1952	КНДР	387	148-й ГвИАП, 224-й ИАП сбит 22.12.52									
2315388	бис	№153	23	88	1952	КНДР	388	148-й ГвИАП, 224-й ИАП сбит 13.05.53									
2315390	бис	№153	23	90	1952	КНДР	390	148-й ГвИАП, 224-й ИАП потерян 06.11.52									
2315391	бис	№153	23	91	1952	КНДР	391	148-й ГвИАП, 224-й ИАП									
2315393	бис	№153	23	93	1952	КНДР	393	913-й ИАП сбит 12.04.53 камуфляж 1953									
2315398	бис	№153	23	98	1952	КНДР	398	913-й ИАП сбит 07.02.53									
2315399	бис	№153	23	99	1952	КНДР	399	224-й ИАП сбит 12.07.53									
23153100	бис	№153	23	100	1952	СССР		бюллетень замена трубок									
2415304	бис	№153	24	04	1952	Румыния	2404										
2415306	бис	№153	24	06	1952	КНДР	406	913-й ИАП									
2415308	бис	№153	24	08	1952	КНДР	408	16-й ИАП, 913-й ИАП сбит 23.05.53									
2415309	бис	№153	24	09	1952	КНДР	2409	224-й ИАП потерян 05.06.53									
2415317	бис	№153	24	17	1952	КНДР	417	224-й ИАП									
2415326	бис	№153	24	26	1952	Румыния	2426										
2415334	бис	№153	24	34	1952	Румыния	2434										
2415358	бис	№153	24	58	1952	Румыния	2458										
2415366	бис	№153	24	66	1952	Румыния	2466	потерян 01.12.58									
2415369	бис	№153	24	69	1952	Румыния	2469										
2415372	бис	№153	24	72	1952	СССР	01	Чкаловск									
2415390	бис	№153	24	90	1952	Румыния	2490	потерян 07.03.56									
2415397	бис	№153	24	97	1952	Румыния	2497										
2415398	бис	№153	24	98	1952	СССР	2498	scramble									
2515302	бис	№153	25	02	1952	КНДР	502	726-й ИАП									
2515324	бис	№153	25	24	1952	Румыния	2524										
2515336	бис	№153	25	36	1952	Румыния	2536										
2515346	бис	№153	25	46	1952	Румыния	2546										
2515347	бис	№153	25	47	1952	Румыния	2547										
2515349	бис	№153	25	49	1952	Румыния	2549										
2515362	бис	№153	25	62	1952	Польша	2562										
2615306	бис	№153	26	06	1952	Румыния	606										
2615343	бис	№153	26	43	1952	Венгрия	643										
2615347	бис	№153	26	47	1952	Венгрия	647										
2615356	бис	№153	26	56	1952	Румыния	2656										
2615357	бис	№153	26	66	1952	Венгрия	657										
2615366	бис	№153	26	66	1952	Венгрия	666										
2615377	бис	№153	26	77	1952	Венгрия	677										
2615381	бис	№153	26	81	1952	Венгрия	681										
2615382	бис	№153	26	82	1952	Венгрия	682	потерян 12.05.70									
2615383	бис	№153	26	83	1952	Венгрия	683										
2615384	бис	№153	26	84	1952	Венгрия	684										
2715303	бис	№153	27	03	1952	Румыния	2703										
2715304	бис	№153	27	04	1952	Румыния	2704										
2715305	бис	№153	27	05	1952	Румыния	2705	потерян 21.04.60									
2715306	бис	№153	27	06	1952	Румыния	706										
2715310	бис	№153	27	10	1952	Румыния	2710										
2715313	бис	№153	27	13	1952	Румыния	2713										
2715326	бис	№153	27	26	1952	КНДР	726	224-й ИАП столкнулся с МиГ-15бис 31530923 потерян 14.03.53									
2715329	бис	№153	27	29	1952	КНДР	729	224-й ИАП сбит 14.01.53									
2715353	бис	№153	27	53	1952	КНДР	753	фото 2014									
2715355	бис	№153	27	55	1952	КНДР	755	148-й ГвИАП, 224-й ИАП сбит 10.12.52									
2715357	бис	№153	27	57	1952	КНДР	757	148-й ГвИАП, 224-й ИАП									
2715358	бис	№153	27	58	1952	КНДР	758	148-й ГвИАП, 224-й ИАП сбит 14.05.53									
2715366	бис	№153	27	66	1952	Румыния	2766										
2815301	бис	№153	28	01	1952	КНДР	801	148-й ГвИАП, 224-й ИАП									
2815302	бис	№153	28	02	1952	КНДР	802	535-й ИАП									
2815303	бис	№153	28	03	1952	КНДР	803	148-й ГвИАП, 224-й ИАП сбит 11.10.52									
2815305	бис	№153	28	05	1952	КНДР	805	148-й ГвИАП, 224-й ИАП									
2815311	бис	№153	28	11	1952	СССР	2811	МиГ ОКБ бн 24									
2915305	бис	№153	29	05	1952	КНДР	905	224-й ИАП									
2915307	бис	№153	29	07	1952	КНДР	907	224-й ИАП									
2915310	бис	№153	29	10	1952	КНДР	910	224-й ИАП									
2915311	бис	№153	29	11	1952	КНДР	911	224-й ИАП									
2915313	бис	№153	29	13	1952	КНДР	913	224-й ИАП									
2915318	бис	№153	29	18	1952	КНДР	918	351-й ИАП									
2915322	бис	№153	29	22	1952	КНДР	922	224-й ИАП									
2915328	бис	№153	29	28	1952	КНДР	928	535-й ИАП									
2915330	бис	№153	29	30	1952	КНДР	930	224-й ИАП сбит 11.10.52									
2915331	бис	№153	29	31	1952	КНДР	931	535-й ИАП									
2915337	бис	№153	29	37	1952	КНДР	937	224-й ИАП потерян 09.03.53									
2915345	бис	№153	29	45	1952	КНДР	945	224-й ИАП сбит 22.04.53									
2915346	бис	№153	29	46	09.52	КНДР	946	147-й ИАП									
2915354	бис	№153	29	54	1952	КНДР	954										
2915356	бис	№153	29	56	1952	КНДР	956	224-й ИАП, 147-й ГвИАП									
2915371	бис	№153	29	71	1952	КНДР	971	298-й ИАП									
2915376	бис	№153	29	76	1952	КНДР	976	351-й ИАП									
2915377	бис	№153	29	77	1952	КНДР	2977	224-й ИАП, 147-й ГвИАП									
2915399	бис	№153	29	99	1952	КНДР	2999	224-й ИАП, 147-й ГвИАП									
3015302	бис	№153	30	02	1952	КНДР	302	224-й ИАП									
3015333	бис	№153	30	33	1952	КНДР	033										
3015339	бис	№153	30	39	1952	КНДР	039										
3015358	бис	№153	30	58	1952	Венгрия	058	потерян 24.08.55									
3015359	бис	№153	30	59	1952	Венгрия	059										
3015360	бис	№153	30	60	1952	Венгрия	060										
3015361	бис	№153	30	60	1952	Венгрия	061										
3015362	бис	№153	30	62	1952	Венгрия	062										
3015363	бис	№153	30	63	1952	Венгрия	063	потерян 22.09.55									
3015364	бис	№153	30	64	1952	Венгрия	064										
3015365	бис	№153	30	65	1952	Венгрия	065										
3015366	бис	№153	30	66	1952	Венгрия	066	потерян 03.07.69									
3015367	бис	№153	30	67	1952	Венгрия	067										
3015368	бис	№153	30	68	1952	Венгрия	068										
3015369	бис	№153	30	69	1952	Венгрия	069										
3015370	бис	№153	30	70	1952	Венгрия	070										
3015371	бис	№153	30	71	1952	Венгрия	071										
3015375	бис	№153	30	75	1952	КНДР		64-й ИАК									
3015378	бис	№153	30	78	1952	КНДР		64-й ИАК									
3015379	бис	№153	30	79	1952	КНДР	379	298-й ИАП									
3015380	бис	№153	30	80	1952	КНДР		64-й ИАК последний									

	бис	№153				СССР		потерян при облете 15.07.50		

0101		№292	01	01		СССР		бюллетень замена трубок									
0201	бис	№292	01	02		СССР		бюллетень замена трубок									
3306	бис	№292	06	33		СССР		документ									
0808	бис	№292	08	08		СССР		бюллетень замена трубок									
1109	бис	№292	09	11		СССР	911										
5010	бис	№292	10	50		СССР	43	47-й ИАП									
0112	бис	№292	12	01		СССР	201	НИИ ВВС									
4512	бис	№292	45	12		Венгрия	512										
5012	бис	№292	12	50		СССР		бюллетень замена фильтров									
5018	бис	№292	18	50		СССР		бюллетень замена трубок									
1419	бис	№292	19	14		СССР		бюллетень замена тройника С5500-93									
0424	бис	№292	24	04		СССР		последний									
	бис	№292				СССР		потерян при облете 25.06.50			

3810101		№381	01	01		СССР											
3810102		№381	01	02		СССР		МиГ ОКБ СА-1 СП с одноантенной РЛС «Торий-А»									
3810201		№381	02	13		Венгрия	201										
3810202		№381	02	02		Венгрия	202										
3810203		№381	02	03		СССР		МиГ ОКБ, Венгрия 203									
3810205		№381	02	05		Венгрия	205										
3810206		№381	02	06		Венгрия	206										
3810210		№381	02	10		Венгрия	210										
3810211		№381	02	11		Венгрия	211										
3810212		№381	02	12		Венгрия	212										
3810213		№381	02	13		Венгрия	13										
3810214		№381	02	14		Венгрия	214										
3810221		№381	02	21		Венгрия	221										
3810223		№381	02	23		Венгрия	223										
3810240		№381	02	40		Венгрия	40										
3810248		№381	02	48		Венгрия	248										
3810301		№381	03	01		Венгрия	01										
3810304		№381	03	04		Венгрия	04										
3810305		№381	03	05		СССР		инструм панель 6 приборов по эту машину									
3810308		№381	03	08		Венгрия	308										
3810309		№381	03	09		Венгрия	309										
3810404		№381	04	04		Венгрия	04										
3810405		№381	04	05		Венгрия	405										
3810406		№381	04	06		Венгрия	46										
3810408		№381	04	08		Венгрия	408										
3810510		№381	05	10		СССР		НИИ ВВС		

10101	УТИ	№1	01	01		СССР	101У	ЛИИ БУ-1									
10102	УТИ	№1	01	02		СССР	102У	ЛИИ									
10208	УТИ	№1	02	08	1951	Румыния	208										
10227	УТИ	№1	02	27	1951	Румыния	227										
10230	УТИ	№1	02	30	1951	Румыния	230										
10320	УТИ	№1	03	20	1951	Венгрия	320	62.									
10340	УТИ	№1	03	40	1951	Венгрия	340	62.									
10341	УТИ	№1	03	41	1951	ЧССР	KR-11	0341									
10342	УТИ	№1	03	42	1951	ЧССР	KR-22	0342									
10343	УТИ	№1	03	43	1951	Венгрия	343	62. потерян 18.06.54									
10346	УТИ	№1	03	46	1951	Венгрия	346	62.									
10411	УТИ	№1	04	11	1951	Польша		1.PLM									
10421	УТИ	№1	04	21	1951	Румыния	421										
10423	УТИ	№1	04	23	1951	Польша		1.PLM									
10424	УТИ	№1	04	24	1951	Польша		13.PLM									
10425	УТИ	№1	04	25	1951	Польша		13.PLM									
10431	УТИ	№1	04	31	1951	Румыния	431										
10442	УТИ	№1	04	42	1951	Румыния	442										
10444	УТИ	№1	04	44	1951	СССР		ОСП-48									
10501	УТИ	№1	05	01		СССР	501У	СРО-1									
10601	УТИ	№1	06	01		СССР		бюллетень замена фильтров									
10926	УТИ	№1	09	26		Польша	126	Австралия VH-EKI									
10950	УТИ	№1	09	50		СССР		бюллетень замена трубок и арматуры									
11240	УТИ	№1	12	40		СССР		ЛФСВ-45		

10990101	УТИ	№99	01	01		СССР		бюллетень замена трубок и арматуры									
10990401	УТИ	№99	04	01	1951	СССР		ОСП-48									
10990501	УТИ	№99	05	01		СССР		бюллетень замена трубок и арматуры									
10990907	УТИ	№99	09	07		СССР		СРО-1									
10991703	УТИ	№99	17	03		КНР	63638	China Aviation Museum									
10992707	УТИ	№99	27	07		Албания	5-07										
10992709	УТИ	№99	27	09		Албания	5-09										
10992711	УТИ	№99	27	11		Албания	5-11										
10992716	УТИ	№99	27	11		Албания	5-16										
10993010	УТИ	№99	30	10	1954	Румыния	3010										
10993012	УТИ	№99	30	12	1954	Румыния	3012										
10993020	УТИ	№99	30	20	1954	Румыния	3020										
10993110	УТИ	№99	31	10	1954	Румыния	3110										
10993111	УТИ	№99	31	11	1954	Румыния	3111										
10993112	УТИ	№99	31	12	1954	Румыния	3112										
10993113	УТИ	№99	31	13	1954	Румыния	3113										
10993114	УТИ	№99	31	14	1954	Румыния	3114										
10993117	УТИ	№99	31	17	1954	Румыния	3117										
10993201	УТИ	№99	32	01	1955	Венгрия	201										
10993202	УТИ	№99	32	02	1955	Венгрия	202										
10993203	УТИ	№99	32	03	1955	Венгрия	203										
10993213	УТИ	№99	32	13	1955	КНР	63138	Сяотачан									
10993503	УТИ	№99	35	03	1954	Румыния	03										
10993604	УТИ	№99	36	04	1955	КНР	63635	Сяотачан									
10993616	УТИ	№99	36	16	1955	СССР		завод №153									
10993716	УТИ	№99	37	11	1955	Албания	5-71										
10994003	УТИ	№99	40	03	1955	СССР	72	559-й АПИБ									
10994011	УТИ	№99	40	11	1955	КНР	63862	Сяотачан									
10994114	УТИ	№99	41	14	1955	Албания	3-14										
10994204	УТИ	№99	42	04	1955	СССР		завод №153									
10994318	УТИ	№99	43	18	1955	СССР		завод №153									
10994718	УТИ	№99	47	18	1955	Албания	3-47										
10994819	УТИ	№99	48	19	1955	Конго	102										
10995001	УТИ	№99	50	01	1955	СССР		Мали TZ-337, TZ-001									
10995010	УТИ	№99	50	10	1953	СССР	43	47-й ИАП									
10995121	УТИ	№99	51	21	1955	Румыния	5121										
10995338	УТИ	№99	53	38	1955	Албания	3-38										
10995413	УТИ	№99	54	13	1955	СССР	47	Новосибирск, Музей Задорожного									
10995503	УТИ	№99	55	03	1955	СССР	76	Украина, Дружковка									
10996128	УТИ	№99	61	28	1955	Албания	4-61										
10996216	УТИ	№99	62	16	1955	СССР	16	ВКП									
10996220	УТИ	№99	62	20	1955	СССР	20	ЛИИ ВКП									
10996323	УТИ	№99	63	23	1955	Албания	5-03										
10996324	УТИ	№99	63	24	1955	Албания	5-24										
10996332	УТИ	№99	63	32	1955	Албания	5-02										
10996410	УТИ	№99	64	10	1955	Албания	5-10	

0213501	УТИ	№135	02	01	1951	СССР		ОСП-48									
0213502	УТИ	№135	02	02	1951	СССР		ОСП-48									
0213503	УТИ	№135	02	03	1951	СССР		ОСП-48									
0213504	УТИ	№135	02	04	1951	СССР		ОСП-48									
0213505	УТИ	№135	02	05	1951	СССР		ОСП-48									
0213506	УТИ	№135	02	06	1951	СССР		ОСП-48									
0213507	УТИ	№135	02	07	1951	СССР		ОСП-48									
0213508	УТИ	№135	02	08	1951	СССР		ОСП-48									
0213509	УТИ	№135	02	09	1951	СССР		ОСП-48									
0213510	УТИ	№135	02	10	1951	СССР		ОСП-48									
0313501	УТИ	№135	03	01	1951	СССР		ОСП-48									
0313592	УТИ	№135	03	92	1951	Албания	5-44	Reg.4004									
07008	УТИ	№135	07	08	1952	Венгрия	008	потерян 09.06.53									
07009	УТИ	№135	07	09	1952	Венгрия	009	продан									
07010	УТИ	№135	07	10	1952	Венгрия	010	продан									
07011	УТИ	№135	07	11	1952	Венгрия	011	продан									
08008	УТИ	№135	08	08	1952	Венгрия	080	продан									
08010	УТИ	№135	08	10	1952	Венгрия	10	продан									
08011	УТИ	№135	08	11	1952	Венгрия	11	продан									
08012	УТИ	№135	08	12	1952	Венгрия	12										
08014	УТИ	№135	08	14	1952	Венгрия	014	продан									
08015	УТИ	№135	08	15	1952	Венгрия	15	продан									
09009	УТИ	№135	09	09	1952	СССР		СРО-1									
10926	УТИ	№135				Польша	126										
11011	УТИ	№135	11	11	1952	СССР	30	Украина, Одесса									
11024	УТИ	№135	11	24	1952	Венгрия	124										
11027	УТИ	№135	11	27	1952	Венгрия	127										
11030	УТИ	№135	11	30	1952	Венгрия	130										
11037	УТИ	№135	11	37	1952	Венгрия	137	продан									
22013	УТИ	№135				СССР	03	Монино									
26016	УТИ	№135				Польша	216	Великобритания									
27003	УТИ	№135				Польша	203	США N678									
27004	УТИ	№135				Польша	2004		

0015301	УТИ	№153	00	01		СССР		бюллетень замена трубок и арматуры									
0115301	УТИ	№153	01	01	1951	СССР		ОСП-48									
0215327	УТИ	№153	02	27		Румыния	227										
0415306	УТИ	№153	04	06		СССР											
0415307	УТИ	№153	04	07		СССР		бюллетень замена трубок и арматуры									
0415320	УТИ	№153	04	20		СССР	18	ГДР									
0415342	УТИ	№153	04	42		Румыния	0442										
0615305	УТИ	№153	06	05	31.12.53	СССР		350-й ИАП									
0815349	УТИ	№153	08	49		КНР	2348	Сяотачан									
1015345	УТИ	№153	10	45		Сирия		Дамаск									
1315308	УТИ	№153	13	08		Албания	5-08										
1415321	УТИ	№153	14	21		Румыния	1421										
1415331	УТИ	№153	14	31		Румыния	1431										
1415394	УТИ	№153	14	94		СССР	66	Белоруссия, п/л Зубренок.									
1515319	УТИ	№153	15	19		Румыния	1519	потерян 02.08.55									
1515320	УТИ	№153	15	20		Румыния	1520										
1515321	УТИ	№153	15	21		Румыния	1521										
1515322	УТИ	№153	15	22		Румыния	1522										
1515323	УТИ	№153	15	23		Румыния	1523										
1515324	УТИ	№153	15	24		Румыния	1524	потерян 23.07.76									
1515325	УТИ	№153	15	25		Румыния	1525										
1515326	УТИ	№153	15	26		Румыния	1526										
1515327	УТИ	№153	15	27		Румыния	1527										
1515330	УТИ	№153	15	30		Румыния	1530	потерян 23.10.59									
1515335	УТИ	№153	15	35		Румыния	1535										
1615308	УТИ	№153	16	08		СССР	96	201-й ИАП									
1615338	УТИ	№153	16	38		СССР	36	356-й ИАП									
1615384	УТИ	№153	16	84		СССР	1684	scramble									
2915392	УТИ	№153	29	92		КНР	81467	Шанхай									



	УТИ		27	09		Албания	5-09	
	УТИ		27	11		Албания	5-11	
	УТИ		27	16		Албания	5-16	Regt 4004
	УТИ		27	26		Албания	5-30	
	УТИ		30	22		Албания	5-48	Regt 4004
	УТИ		37	16	1956	Албания	5-71	

	бис					КНДР	07	28-й ГвИАП
	бис					КНДР	38	676-й ГвИАП
	бис					КНДР	71	28-й ГвИАП
	бис					КНДР	300	351-й ИАП
	бис					КНДР	747	913-й ИАП камуфляж 1953
	бис					КНДР	899	196-й ИАП

	бис					Египет	1437	
	бис					Египет	1475	
	бис					Египет	1968	24.sq уничтожен на земле 05.06.67
	УТИ					Египет	1406	
	УТИ					Египет	1448	
	УТИ					Египет	1905	
	УТИ					Египет	1997	
	УТИ					Египет	1998	
	УТИ					Египет	2606	31.sq
	УТИ					Египет	2905	документ
	УТИ					Египет	2908	документ
	УТИ					Египет	2913	документ
	УТИ					Египет	2919	документ

	УТИ					Ирак	541

----------


## Leonid Krylov

lindr, ошибок действительно прилично. По бюллетеням доработки были массовые, с определённой даты или серийного номера обрабатывались все имеющиеся в строю самолёты. По з-ду 153 - с 0615378 все МиГи были бисами.

----------


## Fencer

> И что ? Ну ведут же тут миг-29 и 23,  чем плох 15й?


А также ведут реестр МиГ-21 - этих было выпущено поболее по сравнению с МиГ-15...

----------


## pavek

Do you know where the registration number of MiG-15 is located??？？My friend's college have two or three MiG-15 as open-air sculpture and I can take it down with camera

----------


## lindr

Загрузил исправленную версию.

Критика и помощь приветствуются.

----------


## lindr

Но вот собственно и ответ топикстартеру: почему нет реестра...

Тому кому интересно - похоже нечего сказать по теме. Остальным неинтересно вовсе. 

Я благодарен Леониду за важное уточнение.

----------


## Leonid Krylov

> Но вот собственно и ответ топикстартеру: почему нет реестра...
> 
> Тому кому интересно - похоже нечего сказать по теме. Остальным неинтересно вовсе. 
> 
> Я благодарен Леониду за важное уточнение.


Ещё уточнение: у Вас самолёты воевавших в Корее частей отнесены к КНДР. По большей части, к ВВС КНА они отношения не имели, кроме корейских ОЗ. 64 ИАК входил в состав ВВС СА, базировался на территории КНР. Поэтому, правильнее будет заменить КНДР на 64 ИАК. Корейцам, насколько помню, попали только МиГ-15 с РД-45Ф 151 ГвИАД, в которую они попали из 324 ИАД. В 1954 г. МиГ-15бис 64 ИАК передали ВВС НОАК, кроме тех, что были с АСП-4Н с радиодальномером.

----------


## lindr

Вопрос неоднозначный, ОЗ ведь не для украшения наносят, правда ведь? Можно вспомнить Легион "Кондор", АДГ к Китае и т. д. и т. п.
Написать 64 ИАК можно, но это создаст сложности у людей малознакомых с темой и иностранцев. Можно использовать КНДР* например, нет пока решения.

Хотелось бы по ляпям уточнить, часто сокращенный номер используют - четыре цифры, от этого и проблемы, часть исправил (Венгрия, Румыния).

----------


## Leonid Krylov

> Вопрос неоднозначный, ОЗ ведь не для украшения наносят, правда ведь? Можно вспомнить Легион "Кондор", АДГ к Китае и т. д. и т. п.
> Написать 64 ИАК можно, но это создаст сложности у людей малознакомых с темой и иностранцев. Можно использовать КНДР* например, нет пока решения.
> 
> Хотелось бы по ляпям уточнить, часто сокращенный номер используют - четыре цифры, от этого и проблемы, часть исправил (Венгрия, Румыния).


Можно таблицу предварить информацией: 64 ИАК - соединение ВВС СА, специально сформированное для б/д в Корее. А ОЗ... Вы же России на госпринадлежность самолётов указываете. "Агрессоры" в США со звёздами летали. И что, они от этого стали принадлежать ВВС СССР?

----------


## Lutsk_avia

Всем доброго времени суток. Товарищи, я новенький на форуме, потому заранее прошу прощения, если где-то что-то нарушу.

В лесу на территории бывшего лагеря для детей военнослужащих неподалёку от моего родного города Луцка (Волынская область, Украина) с конца 50-х годов стоИт МиГ-15УТИ. Состояние ужасное, но ещё не критическое. История самолёта от местных авиаторов более чем интересная. Перед Луцком эта спарка стояла на вооружении 769-го ИАП 122-й ИАД ВВС СФ, того самого ИАП, в котором проходил службу Юрий Гагарин перед зачислением в отряд космонавтов. Ещё жив лётчик, который перегонял эту спарку из Луостари в Луцк, он в Луостари общался лично с Гагариным перед отлётом и подтверждает, что Гагарин на этой спарке летал. Сейчас об истории этого борта в Луцке знают единицы. И авиалюбители города сейчас поднимают вопрос о спасении этой авиационной реликвии, перевозке и установке её в городе, и реставрации. Но для полного подтверждения, что это реально "Гагаринский борт", нужно сверить серийники самолёта с реестром, чтобы реально подтвердить принадлежность этого самолёта 769-му ИАП. Тогда это можно будет документально предъявить городским властям, ибо рассказ лётчика к делу не пришьёшь. Огромная просьба к участникам форума помочь хотя бы советом, ибо вообще не знаю, к кому обращаться, а спасти этот борт реально нужно. В реестре, приведённом в этой теме выше, я серийника этого борта, увы, не нашёл. Фотографии самого борта и его серийника, написанного снизу стабилизатора и на киле под ним, прилагаю.

----------


## lindr

Добрый вечер, это Чех CS-102 1957 года выпуска серийный 12-56.

Лицензию только начал собирать. Могу выложить рабочий вариант по Польше и ЧССР.

Гагарин действительно разбился на CS-102  зав номер 612739 1956 года выпуска серийный 07-39

----------


## lindr

Лицензия (в процессе ввода)

225101	S-102	Letov	01	01	06.11.51	ЧССР	OL-10	11.SLP, 15.SLP, 20.SLP, 2.LShP первый									
225102	S-102	Letov	01	02	1952	ЧССР	5102	11.SLP, 15.SLP									
225103	S-102	Letov	01	03	1952	ЧССР	5103	11.SLP, 15.SLP									
225104	S-102	Letov	01	04	1952	ЧССР	5104										
225105	S-102	Letov	01	05	1952	ЧССР	NF-32	15.SLP потерян 15.01.55									
225106	S-102	Letov	01	06	1952	ЧССР	5106	11.SLP, 15.SLP, 20.SLP									
225107	S-102	Letov	01	07	1952	ЧССР	5107										
225108	S-102	Letov	01	08	1952	ЧССР	5108	15.SLP									
225109	S-102	Letov	01	09	1952	ЧССР	5109	15.SLP									
225110	S-102	Letov	01	10	1952	ЧССР	5110	15.SLP									
225201	S-102	Letov	02	01	1952	ЧССР	5201	9.SLP									
225202	S-102	Letov	02	02	1952	ЧССР	5202	9.LSP, 9.SLP									
225203	S-102	Letov	02	03	1952	ЧССР	5203	15.LSP потерян 03.04.55									
225204	S-102	Letov	02	04	1952	ЧССР	5204	МиГ-15SB 30.SBOLP									
225205	S-102	Letov	02	05	1952	ЧССР	5205	15.SLP МиГ-15T OVT потерян 20.06.63									
225206	S-102	Letov	02	06	1952	ЧССР	5206	Часлав									
225207	S-102	Letov	02	07	1952	ЧССР	5207										
225208	S-102	Letov	02	08	1952	ЧССР	5208	15.SLP МиГ-15SB 30.SBOLP									
225209	S-102	Letov	02	09	1952	ЧССР	5209	9.LSP, 9.SLP МиГ-15SB 30.SBOLP									
225210	S-102	Letov	02	10	1952	ЧССР	5210	9.SLP									
225211	S-102	Letov	02	11	1952	ЧССР	5211	9.LSP, 9.SLP МиГ-15SB 30.SBOLP									
225212	S-102	Letov	02	12	1952	ЧССР	5212	9.LSP, 9.SLP, 17.SLP 									
225213	S-102	Letov	02	13	1952	ЧССР	5213	17.LSP, 17.SLP									
225214	S-102	Letov	02	14	1952	ЧССР	5214	9.LSP, 9.SLP									
225215	S-102	Letov	02	15	1952	ЧССР	5215	9.LSP, 9.SLP МиГ-15SB 30.SBOLP									
225216	S-102	Letov	02	16	1952	ЧССР	5216	9.LSP, 9.SLP МиГ-15SB 30.SBOLP									
225217	S-102	Letov	02	17	1952	ЧССР	5217	9.LSP									
225218	S-102	Letov	02	18	1952	ЧССР	5218	17.LSP, 17.SLP МиГ-15SB 30.SBOLP									
225219	S-102	Letov	02	19	1952	ЧССР	5219	17.LSP, 17.SLP МиГ-15SB 30.SBOLP									
225220	S-102	Letov	02	20	1952	ЧССР	5220	17.SLP									
225221	S-102	Letov	02	21	1952	ЧССР	NC-31	17.SLP VN-40 потерян 05.08.54									
225222	S-102	Letov	02	22	1952	ЧССР	5222	17.LSP, 17.SLP									
225223	S-102	Letov	02	23	1952	ЧССР	5223	17.LSP, 17.SLP									
225224	S-102	Letov	02	24	1952	ЧССР	5224	17.LSP, 17.SLP МиГ-15SB 30.SBOLP									
225225	S-102	Letov	02	25	1952	ЧССР	5225	МиГ-15SB 18.SBOLP									
225226	S-102	Letov	02	26	1952	ЧССР	5226										
225227	S-102	Letov	02	27	1952	ЧССР	5227	2.LSP									
225228	S-102	Letov	02	28	1952	ЧССР	5228	МиГ-15SB 18.SBOLP									
225229	S-102	Letov	02	29	1952	ЧССР	5229	16.LSP, 16.SLP									
225230	S-102	Letov	02	30	1952	ЧССР	5230	16.LSP, 16.SLP									
225231	S-102	Letov	02	31	1952	ЧССР	5231	15.SLP									
225232	S-102	Letov	02	32	1952	ЧССР	5232	17.SLP потерян 25.04.56									
225233	S-102	Letov	02	33	1952	ЧССР	5233										
225234	S-102	Letov	02	34	1952	ЧССР	5234	16.LSP									
225235	S-102	Letov	02	35	1952	ЧССР	5235	5.SLP МиГ-15SB 30.SBOLP столкновение в воздухе с МиГ-15УТИ 2613 потерян 15.03.63									
225236	S-102	Letov	02	36	1952	ЧССР	5236	8.SLP МиГ-15SB 30.SBOLP									
225237	S-102	Letov	02	37	1952	ЧССР	ML-23	5.LSP, 5.SLP МиГ-15SB 30.SBOLP Зруц Айр Парк									
225238	S-102	Letov	02	38	1952	ЧССР	5238	МиГ-15SB 30.SBOLP									
225239	S-102	Letov	02	39	1952	ЧССР	5239										
225240	S-102	Letov	02	40	1952	Румыния	40										
225241	S-102	Letov	02	41	1952	Румыния	41										
225242	S-102	Letov	02	42	1952	Румыния	42										
225243	S-102	Letov	02	43	1952	Румыния	43										
225244	S-102	Letov	02	44	1952	Польша?											
225245	S-102	Letov	02	45	1952	Румыния	45	потерян 03.12.58									
225246	S-102	Letov	02	46	1952	ЧССР	5246	19.SLP									
225247	S-102	Letov	02	47	1952	ЧССР	IW-16	1.SLP, 20.SLP HI-39 5247, МиГ-15SB 18.SBOLP									
225248	S-102	Letov	02	48	1952	ЧССР	5248	1.SLP, 19.SLP, 0.SLP									
225249	S-102	Letov	02	49	1952	ЧССР	5249	1.SLP									
225250	S-102	Letov	02	50	1952	ЧССР	5250	1.LSP, 1.SLP									
225251	S-102	Letov	02	51	1952	ЧССР	5251	1.SLP, 20.SLP МиГ-15SB 30.SBOLP									
225252	S-102	Letov	02	52	1952	ЧССР	HI-36	1.LSP, 1.SLP, 20.SLP 5252									
225253	S-102	Letov	02	53	1952	ЧССР	5253	19.SLP МиГ-15SB									
225254	S-102	Letov	02	54	1952	ЧССР	5254	1.LSP, 1.SLP									
225255	S-102	Letov	02	55	1952	ЧССР	5255	20.SLP									
225256	S-102	Letov	02	56	1952	ЧССР	5256	8.SLP МиГ-15SB									
225257	S-102	Letov	02	57	1952	ЧССР	5257	МиГ-15SB 18.SBOLP									
225258	S-102	Letov	02	58	1952	ЧССР	5258	2.LSP									
225259	S-102	Letov	02	59	1952	ЧССР	5259	9.LSP									
225260	S-102	Letov	02	60	1952	ЧССР	5260	8.SLP МиГ-15SB 20.SBOLP									
225261	S-102	Letov	02	61	1952	ЧССР	5261	8.SLP МиГ-15SB 20.SBOLP									
225262	S-102	Letov	02	62	1952	ЧССР	5262										
225263	S-102	Letov	02	63	1952	ЧССР	5263	17.LSP, 17.SLP									
225264	S-102	Letov	02	64	1952	ЧССР	CY-02	1.LSP потерян 20.09.54									
225265	S-102	Letov	02	65	1952	ЧССР	5265										
225266	S-102	Letov	02	66	1952	ЧССР	5266	МиГ-15T LVT									
225267	S-102	Letov	02	67	1952	ЧССР	5267	НТМ Прага									
225268	S-102	Letov	02	68	1952	ЧССР	5268										
225269	S-102	Letov	02	69	1952	ЧССР	5269	15.SLP, 20.SLP									
225270	S-102	Letov	02	70	1952	ЧССР	5270										
225271	S-102	Letov	02	71	1952	ЧССР	5271	17.LSP МиГ-15SB 45.DZPLP									
220401	S-102	Letov	03	01	1952	ЧССР	0401	1.SLP, 19.SLP, 9.SLP, 2.LShP потерян 02.06.60									
220402	S-102	Letov	03	02	1952	ЧССР	0402	9.SLP									
220403	S-102	Letov	03	03	1952	ЧССР	0403	17.SLP, 4.LShP									
220404	S-102	Letov	03	04	1952	ЧССР	0404	6.SLP потерян 23.06.58									
220405	S-102	Letov	03	05	1952	ЧССР	VN-31	МиГ-15бисSB 0405 20.SBOLP									
220406	S-102	Letov	03	06	1952	ЧССР	TL-18	9.SLP потерян 21.08.53									
220407	S-102	Letov	03	07	1952	ЧССР	0407	9.SLP МиГ-15SB 18.SBOLP									
220408	S-102	Letov	03	08	1952	ЧССР	0408	9.SLP МиГ-15SB 30.SBOLP									
220409	S-102	Letov	03	09	1952	ЧССР	FL-51	5.SLP, 20.SLP 0409									
220410	S-102	Letov	03	10	1952	ЧССР	0410	19.SLP									
220411	S-102	Letov	03	11	1952	ЧССР	0411	17.LShP, 17.SLP									
220412	S-102	Letov	03	12	1952	ЧССР	0412	5.SLP МиГ-15SB 30.SBOLP									
220413	S-102	Letov	03	13	1952	ЧССР	0413	17.SLP									
220414	S-102	Letov	03	14	1952	ЧССР	0414	5.SLP МиГ-15SB 30.SBOLP									
220415	S-102	Letov	03	15	1952	ЧССР	0415	8.SLP МиГ-15SB 30.SBOLP									
220416	S-102	Letov	03	16	1952	ЧССР	0416	11.SLP									
220417	S-102	Letov	03	17	1952	ЧССР	0417	8.SLP									
220418	S-102	Letov	03	18	1952	ЧССР	0418	11.SLP потерян 17.07.54									
220419	S-102	Letov	03	19	1952	ЧССР	0419										
220420	S-102	Letov	03	20	1952	ЧССР	0420	19.SLP, 1.SLP, 20.SLP									
220421	S-102	Letov	03	21	1952	ЧССР	0421	11.SLP									
220422	S-102	Letov	03	22	1952	ЧССР	0422										
220423	S-102	Letov	03	23	1952	ЧССР	FL-55	11.SLP, 20.SLP МиГ-15Т 0423									
220424	S-102	Letov	03	24	1952	ЧССР	0424	МиГ-15SB 30.SBOLP									
220425	S-102	Letov	03	25	1952	ЧССР	0425	19.SLP, 20.SLP									
220426	S-102	Letov	03	26	1952	ЧССР	0426	19.SLP потерян 25.06.53									
220427	S-102	Letov	03	27	1952	ЧССР	0427	19.SLP, 20.SLP									
220428	S-102	Letov	03	28	1952	ЧССР	0428	19.SLP, 20.SLP									
220429	S-102	Letov	03	29	1952	ЧССР	0429	19.SLP									
220430	S-102	Letov	03	30	1952	ЧССР	0430	LVZU потерян 24.08.53									
220431	S-102	Letov	03	31	1952	ЧССР	0431	3.LSD МиГ-15SB 30.SBOLP									
220432	S-102	Letov	03	32	1952	ЧССР	0432										
220433	S-102	Letov	03	33	1952	ЧССР	0433	16.SLP									
220434	S-102	Letov	03	34	1952	ЧССР	0434	16.SLP									
220435	S-102	Letov	03	35	1952	ЧССР	0435										
220436	S-102	Letov	03	36	1952	ЧССР	0436	16.SLP									
220437	S-102	Letov	03	37	1952	ЧССР	0437	11.SLP									
220438	S-102	Letov	03	38	1952	ЧССР	0438	потерян 29.04.60									
220439	S-102	Letov	03	39	1952	ЧССР	0439	28.SBOLP потерян 10.03.59									
220440	S-102	Letov	03	40	1952	ЧССР	0440										
220441	S-102	Letov	03	41	1952	ЧССР	0441	11.SLP потерян 01.12.53									
220442	S-102	Letov	03	42	1952	ЧССР	0442										
220443	S-102	Letov	03	43	1952	ЧССР	0443	30.SBOLP, 20.SBOLP									
220444	S-102	Letov	03	44	1952	ЧССР	0444	1.SLP									
220445	S-102	Letov	03	45	1952	ЧССР	0445	1.SLP, 4.SLP столкновение в воздухе с МиГ-15 потерян 20.02.57									
220446	S-102	Letov	03	46	1952	ЧССР	0446	19.SLP									
220447	S-102	Letov	03	47	1952	ЧССР	0447	11.SLP МиГ-15Т, LVT									
220448	S-102	Letov	03	48	1952	ЧССР	0448	16.LShP, 2.LShP потерян 11.08.61									
220449	S-102	Letov	03	49	1952	ЧССР	0449	8.SLP									
220501	S-102	Letov	04	01	05.53	ЧССР	0501	5.SLP									
220502	S-102	Letov	04	02	05.53	ЧССР	0502	16.LShP МиГ-15SB 20.SBOLP									
220503	S-102	Aero	04	03	28.04.53	ЧССР	0503	8.SLP первый									
220504	S-102	Aero	04	04	05.53	ЧССР	0504	8.SLP									
220505	S-102	Aero	04	05	05.53	ЧССР	0505	8.SLP									
220506	S-102	Aero	04	06	05.53	ЧССР	0506	8.SLP									
220507	S-102	Aero	04	07	05.53	ЧССР	KP-31	7.LShP потерян 27.07.54									
220508	S-102	Aero	04	08	05.53	ЧССР	0508	1.SLP, 19.SLP МиГ-15SB 28.SBOLP потерян 27.01.62									
220509	S-102	Aero	04	09	05.53	ЧССР	0509	3.SLP, 4.SLP потерян 16.03.63									
220510	S-102	Aero	04	10	05.53	ЧССР	0510	2.LShP, 2.SLP потерян 15.08.59									
220511	S-102	Aero	04	11	05.53	ЧССР	0511										
220512	S-102	Aero	04	12	1953	ЧССР	HI-32	0512 1.SLP, 20.SLP									
220513	S-102	Aero	04	13	05.53	ЧССР	0513	5.SLP потерян 21.05.53									
220514	S-102	Aero	04	14	05.53	ЧССР	0514	2.SLP потерян 23.05.61									
220515	S-102	Aero	04	15	05.53	ЧССР	0515	22.SLP потерян 27.01.58									
220516	S-102	Aero	04	16	05.53	ЧССР	0516										
220517	S-102	Aero	04	17	05.53	ЧССР	MT-71	1.SLP МиГ-15SB 18.SBOLP потерян 21.03.59									
220518	S-102	Aero	04	18	05.53	ЧССР	0518	15.SLP МиГ-15SB 30.SBOLP									
220519	S-102	Aero	04	19	1953	ЧССР	HI-35	1.SLP, 20.SLP 0512 									
220520	S-102	Aero	04	20	05.53	ЧССР	0520										
220521	S-102	Aero	04	21	05.53	ЧССР	0521	17.LShP, 4.SLP потерян 16.03.63									
220522	S-102	Aero	04	22	1953	ЧССР	0522	11.SLP МиГ-15SB 20.SBOLP									
220523	S-102	Aero	04	23	1953	ЧССР	0523	11.SLP									
220524	S-102	Aero	04	24	1953	ЧССР	0524	МиГ-15Т LVT, OVT потерян 03.08.62									
220525	S-102	Aero	04	25	1953	ЧССР	0525	11.SLP									
220526	S-102	Aero	04	26	1953	ЧССР	0526	7.LShP МиГ-15SB 18.SBOLP столкновение в воздухе с 1554 и 1303 потерян 17.02.64									
220527	S-102	Aero	04	27	1953	ЧССР	0527	7.LShP									
220528	S-102	Aero	04	28	1953	ЧССР	0528	7.LShP									
220529	S-102	Aero	04	29	1953	ЧССР	0529	МиГ-15SB 18.SBOLP									
220530	S-102	Aero	04	30	1953	ЧССР	0530	1.SLP									
220531	S-102	Aero	04	31	1953	ЧССР	0531	1.SLP									
220532	S-102	Aero	04	32	1953	ЧССР	0532	1.SLP потерян 24.08.53									
220533	S-102	Aero	04	33	1953	ЧССР	0533	9.SLP									
220534	S-102	Aero	04	34	1953	ЧССР	FL-52	0534 11.SLP, 20.SLP МиГ-15SB 18.SBOLP потерян 15.03.65									
220535	S-102	Aero	04	35	1953	ЧССР	0529	11.SLP, 20.SLP FL-52									
220536	S-102	Aero	04	36	1953	ЧССР	0536	МиГ-15SB 18.SBOLP									
220537	S-102	Aero	04	37	1953	ЧССР	0537	15.SLP, 17.SLP потерян 25.04.56									
220538	S-102	Aero	04	38	1953	ЧССР	0538	15.SLP									
220539	S-102	Aero	04	39	1953	ЧССР	0539										
220540	S-102	Aero	04	40	1953	ЧССР	0540	15.SLP									
220541	S-102	Aero	04	41	1953	ЧССР	0541	15.SLP потерян 06.10.53									
220542	S-102	Aero	04	42	1953	ЧССР	0542	МиГ-15SB									
220543	S-102	Aero	04	43	1953	ЧССР	0543	2.LShP, МиГ-15SB 20.SBOLP, Джиглава									
220544	S-102	Aero	04	44	1953	ЧССР	0544	МиГ-15SB 18.SBOLP									
220545	S-102	Aero	04	45	1953	ЧССР	0545	7.LShP									
220546	S-102	Aero	04	46	1953	ЧССР	0546	15.LShP									
220547	S-102	Aero	04	47	1953	ЧССР	0547	7.LShP, 3.SLP потерян 16.06.58									
220548	S-102	Aero	04	48	1953	ЧССР	0548										
220549	S-102	Aero	04	49	1953	ЧССР	0549	20.SLP									
220550	S-102	Aero	04	50	23.06.53	ЧССР	0550	МиГ-15SB 30.SBOLP потерян 16.02.60									
220551	S-102	Aero	04	51	1953	ЧССР	0551	МиГ-15SB 30.SBOLP Зруц Айр Парк									
220552	S-102	Aero	04	52	1953	ЧССР	0552	МиГ-15SB 28.SBOLP потерян 07.04.64									
220553	S-102	Aero	04	53	1953	ЧССР	0553	МиГ-15SB 20.SBOLP									
220554	S-102	Aero	04	54	1953	ЧССР	0554	7.LShP, МиГ-15Т 30.SBOLP									
220555	S-102	Aero	04	55	1953	ЧССР	0555	МиГ-15SB 18.SBOLP									
220556	S-102	Aero	04	56	1953	ЧССР	0556	7.LShP									
220557	S-102	Aero	04	57	1953	ЧССР	0557	7.LShP									
220558	S-102	Aero	04	58	1953	ЧССР	0558	7.LShP, МиГ-15SB 18.SBOLP									
220559	S-102	Aero	04	59	1953	ЧССР	0559	потерян 29.04.57									
220560	S-102	Aero	04	60	1953	ЧССР	0560	7.LShP, 20.SLP									
220561	S-102	Aero	04	61	1953	ЧССР	0561	МиГ-15SB 30.SBOLP									
220562	S-102	Aero	04	62	1953	ЧССР	0562	МиГ-15SB 20.SBOLP Грбов									
220563	S-102	Aero	04	63	1953	ЧССР	0563	17.SLP									
220564	S-102	Aero	04	64	1953	ЧССР	0564	17.SLP, 20.SLP МиГ-15SB 30.SBOLP									
220565	S-102	Aero	04	65	1953	ЧССР	0565	17.SLP									
220566	S-102	Aero	04	66	1953	ЧССР	0566	16.LShP МиГ-15SB МиГ-15SB 30.SBOLP									
220567	S-102	Aero	04	67	1953	ЧССР	0567	2.LShP 									
220568	S-102	Aero	04	68	1953	ЧССР	0568	2.LShP 									
220569	S-102	Aero	04	69	1953	ЧССР	0569	16.LShP, 16.SLP 									
220570	S-102	Aero	04	70	1953	ЧССР	0570	16.LSP, 16.SLP МиГ-15T LVT									
220571	S-102	Aero	04	71	1953	ЧССР	0571	19.SLP потерян 08.06.54									
220572	S-102	Aero	04	72	1953	ЧССР	0572										
220573	S-102	Aero	04	73	1953	ЧССР	0573										
220574	S-102	Aero	04	74	1953	ЧССР	0574	11.SLP									
220575	S-102	Aero	04	75	1953	ЧССР	0575	16.SLP									
220576	S-102	Aero	04	76	1953	ЧССР	OT-36	19.SLP потерян 21.09.55									
220577	S-102	Aero	04	77	1953	ЧССР	0577	19.SLP МиГ-15SB 30.SBOLP									
220578	S-102	Aero	04	78	1953	ЧССР	0578	19.SLP, 20.SLP МиГ-15SB 18.SBOLP									
220579	S-102	Aero	04	79	1953	ЧССР	0579	19.SLP									
220580	S-102	Aero	04	80	1953	ЧССР	0580	19.SLP, 20.SLP									
220581	S-102	Aero	04	81	1953	ЧССР	0581	8.SLP									
220582	S-102	Aero	04	82	1953	ЧССР	0582	МиГ-15SB 20.SBOLP									
220583	S-102	Aero	04	83	1953	ЧССР	0583	7.LSP МиГ-15SB									
220584	S-102	Aero	04	84	1953	ЧССР	0584	7.SLP потерян 12.07.55									
220585	S-102	Aero	04	85	1953	ЧССР	0585										
220586	S-102	Aero	04	86	1953	ЧССР	0586	7.SLP									
220587	S-102	Aero	04	87	1953	ЧССР	0587										
220588	S-102	Aero	04	88	1953	ЧССР	0588										
220589	S-102	Aero	04	89	1953	ЧССР	0589	МиГ-15SB									
220590	S-102	Aero	04	90	1953	ЧССР	0590										
220591	S-102	Aero	04	91	1953	ЧССР	0591	МиГ-15T LVT									
220592	S-102	Aero	04	92	1953	ЧССР	0592	МиГ-15SB 30.SBOLP									
220593	S-102	Aero	04	93	1953	ЧССР	0593	9.SLP МиГ-15SB 18.SBOLP									
220594	S-102	Aero	04	94	1953	ЧССР	0594	19.SLP, 20.SLP МиГ-15SB 30.SBOLP									
220595	S-102	Aero	04	95	1953	ЧССР	0595	19.SLP, 20.SLP потерян 16.05.57									
220596	S-102	Aero	04	96	1953	ЧССР	0596	МиГ-15SB 18.SBOLP									
220597	S-102	Aero	04	97	1953	ЧССР	0597	17.SLP									
220598	S-102	Aero	04	98	1953	ЧССР	0598	МиГ-15SB 18.SBOLP									
220599	S-102	Aero	04	99	1953	ЧССР	0599	9.SLP									
231601	S-102	Aero	05	01	1953	Румыния	301										
231602	S-102	Aero	05	02	1953	Польша?											
231603	S-102	Aero	05	03	1953	Румыния	303										
231604	S-102	Aero	05	04	1953	Румыния	304	потерян 09.06.69									
231605	S-102	Aero	05	05	1953	Румыния	305										
231606	S-102	Aero	05	06	1953	Румыния	306										
231607	S-102	Aero	05	07	1953	Румыния	307	потерян 23.07.55									
231608	S-102	Aero	05	08	1953	Румыния	308										
231609	S-102	Aero	05	09	1953	Румыния	309										
231610	S-102	Aero	05	10	1953	Румыния	310										
231611	S-102	Aero	05	11	1953	Румыния	311										
231612	S-102	Aero	05	12	1953	Румыния	312										
231613	S-102	Aero	05	13	1953	Румыния	313										
231614	S-102	Aero	05	14	1953	Румыния	314										
231615	S-102	Aero	05	15	1953	Румыния	315	потерян 08.04.55									
231616	S-102	Aero	05	16	1953	Румыния	316	потерян 27.08.59									
231617	S-102	Aero	05	17	1953	Румыния	317										
231618	S-102	Aero	05	18	1953	Румыния	318										
231619	S-102	Aero	05	19	1953	Румыния	319										
231620	S-102	Aero	05	20	1953	Румыния	320										
231621	S-102	Aero	05	21	1953	Румыния	321										
231622	S-102	Aero	05	22	1953	Румыния	322										
231623	S-102	Aero	05	23	1953	Румыния	323										
231624	S-102	Aero	05	24	1953	Румыния	324										
231625	S-102	Aero	05	25	1953	Румыния	325										
231626	S-102	Aero	05	26	1953	Румыния	326										
231627	S-102	Aero	05	27	1953	Польша?											
231628	S-102	Aero	05	28	1953	Румыния	328										
231629	S-102	Aero	05	29	1953	Румыния	329										
231630	S-102	Aero	05	30	1953	Румыния	330										
231631	S-102	Aero	05	31	1953	Румыния	331										
231632	S-102	Aero	05	32	1953	Польша?											
231633	S-102	Aero	05	33	1953	Польша?											
231634	S-102	Aero	05	34	1953	Польша?											
231635	S-102	Aero	05	35	1953	Польша?											
231636	S-102	Aero	05	36	1953	Польша?											
231637	S-102	Aero	05	37	1953	Польша?											
231638	S-102	Aero	05	38	1953	Польша?											
231639	S-102	Aero	05	39	1953	Польша?											
231640	S-102	Aero	05	40	1953	Румыния	240										
231641	S-102	Aero	05	41	1953	Польша?											
231642	S-102	Aero	05	42	1953	Польша?											
231643	S-102	Aero	05	43	1953	Польша?											
231644	S-102	Aero	05	44	1953	Польша?											
231645	S-102	Aero	05	45	1953	Польша?											
231646	S-102	Aero	05	46	1953	Болгария?											
231647	S-102	Aero	05	47	1953	Болгария?											
231648	S-102	Aero	05	48	1953	Болгария?											
231649	S-102	Aero	05	49	1953	Болгария?											
231650	S-102	Aero	05	50	1953	Болгария?											
231651	S-102	Aero	05	51	1953	Болгария?											
231652	S-102	Aero	05	52	1953	Болгария?											
231653	S-102	Aero	05	53	1953	Болгария?											
231654	S-102	Aero	05	54	1953	Болгария?											
231655	S-102	Aero	05	55	1953	Болгария?											
231656	S-102	Aero	05	56	1953	Болгария?											
231657	S-102	Aero	05	57	1953	Болгария?											
231658	S-102	Aero	05	58	1953	Болгария?											
231659	S-102	Aero	05	59	1953	ЧССР	1659	16.LSP									
231660	S-102	Aero	05	60	1953	Болгария?											
231661	S-102	Aero	05	61	1953	Болгария	61										
231662	S-102	Aero	05	62	1953	Болгария											
231663	S-102	Aero	05	63	1953	Болгария	63										
231664	S-102	Aero	05	64	1953	Болгария											
231665	S-102	Aero	05	65	10.53	Болгария	65	18.ИАП потерян 19.08.56									
231666	S-102	Aero	05	66	1953	Румыния	366										
231667	S-102	Aero	05	67	1953	Болгария?											
231668	S-102	Aero	05	68	1953	Болгария?											
231669	S-102	Aero	05	69	1953	Болгария?											
231670	S-102	Aero	05	70	1953	Румыния	370	потерян 17.04.70									
231671	S-102	Aero	05	71	1953	Болгария	71										
231672	S-102	Aero	05	72	1953	Болгария	72										
231673	S-102	Aero	05	73	1953	Болгария?											
231674	S-102	Aero	05	74	1953	Болгария?											
231675	S-102	Aero	05	75	1953	Румыния	375										
231676	S-102	Aero	05	76	1953	Румыния	376	потерян 19.08.63									
231677	S-102	Aero	05	77	1953	Болгария?											
231678	S-102	Aero	05	78	1953	Румыния	378										
231679	S-102	Aero	05	79	1953	Румыния	479										
231680	S-102	Aero	05	80	1953	Румыния	480										
231681	S-102	Aero	05	81	1953	Румыния	381										
231682	S-102	Aero	05	82	1953	Болгария?											
231683	S-102	Aero	05	83	1953	Румыния	483										
231684	S-102	Aero	05	84	1953	Румыния	284										
231685	S-102	Aero	05	85	1953	Румыния	485	потерян 02.06.56									
231686	S-102	Aero	05	86	1953	Румыния	486										
231687	S-102	Aero	05	87	1953	ЧССР	1687	2.LSP потерян 29.07.58									
231688	S-102	Aero	05	88	1953	Румыния	488	потерян 24.07.58									
231689	S-102	Aero	05	89	1953	Румыния	389										
231690	S-102	Aero	05	90	1953	Румыния	390										
231691	S-102	Aero	05	91	1953	Румыния	391										
231692	S-102	Aero	05	92	1953	Румыния	392										
231693	S-102	Aero	05	93	1953	Румыния	493										
231694	S-102	Aero	05	94	1953	Румыния	494										
231695	S-102	Aero	05	95	1953	Болгария?											
231696	S-102	Aero	05	96	1953	ЧССР	1696										
231697	S-102	Aero	05	97	1953	Болгария?											
231698	S-102	Aero	05	98	1953	Румыния	498										
231699	S-102	Aero	05	99	1953	Румыния	499										
231701	S-102	Aero	06	01	1953	Румыния	701	потерян 22.06.55									
231702	S-102	Aero	06	02	1953	Румыния	202										
231703	S-102	Aero	06	03	1953	Румыния	703										
231704	S-102	Aero	06	04	1953	Румыния	204										
231705	S-102	Aero	06	05	1953	Румыния	1035										
231706	S-102	Aero	06	06	1953	Румыния	206										
231707	S-102	Aero	06	07	1953	Румыния	707										
231708	S-102	Aero	06	08	1953	Румыния	208										
231709	S-102	Aero	06	09	1953	Румыния	709	потерян 09.09.58									
231710	S-102	Aero	06	10	1953	Румыния	210										
231711	S-102	Aero	06	11	1953	Румыния	711										
231712	S-102	Aero	06	12	1953	Румыния	712										
231713	S-102	Aero	06	13	1953	ЧССР	1713	МиГ-15SB VM VHU									
231714	S-102	Aero	06	14	1953	ЧССР	1714	16.SLP потерян 15.05.56									
231715	S-102	Aero	06	15	1953	Румыния	715	потерян 27.05.67									
231716	S-102	Aero	06	16	1953	ЧССР	1716	МиГ-15SB									
231717	S-102	Aero	06	17	1953	Румыния	717										
231718	S-102	Aero	06	18	1953	Румыния	718										
231719	S-102	Aero	06	19	1953	Румыния	719										
231720	S-102	Aero	06	20	1953	ЧССР	1720	16.LSP VM VHU									
231721	S-102	Aero	06	21	1953	Румыния	721										
231722	S-102	Aero	06	22	1953	Румыния	722										
231723	S-102	Aero	06	23	1953	Румыния	723										
231724	S-102	Aero	06	24	1953	Румыния	724										
231725	S-102	Aero	06	25	1953	Румыния	725										
231726	S-102	Aero	06	26	1953	Румыния	726										
231727	S-102	Aero	06	27	1953	Румыния	727										
231728	S-102	Aero	06	28	1953	Румыния	728										
231729	S-102	Aero	06	29	1953	Румыния	729										
231730	S-102	Aero	06	30	1953	Румыния	730										
231731	S-102	Aero	06	31	1953	Румыния	731										
231732	S-102	Aero	06	32	1953	Румыния	732										
231733	S-102	Aero	06	33	1953	Румыния	733										
231734	S-102	Aero	06	34	1953	Румыния	734										
231735	S-102	Aero	06	35	1953	Румыния	735										
231736	S-102	Aero	06	36	1953	Румыния	736	потерян 30.09.54									
231737	S-102	Aero	06	37	1953	Румыния	737	потерян 17.10.69									
231738	S-102	Aero	06	38	1953	Румыния	738										
231739	S-102	Aero	06	39	1953	Румыния	739										
231740	S-102	Aero	06	40	1953	Румыния	740										
231741	S-102	Aero	06	41	1953	Румыния	741										
231742	S-102	Aero	06	42	1953	Румыния	742										
231743	S-102	Aero	06	43	1953	Румыния	743										
231744	S-102	Aero	06	44	1953	Румыния	744										
231745	S-102	Aero	06	45	1953	Румыния	745										
231746	S-102	Aero	06	46	1953	Румыния	746										
231747	S-102	Aero	06	47	1953	Румыния	747										
231748	S-102	Aero	06	48	1953	Румыния	748	потерян 16.09.54									
231749	S-102	Aero	06	49	1953	Румыния	749										
231750	S-102	Aero	06	50	1953	Румыния	750	потерян 19.09.54									
231751	S-102	Aero	06	51	1953	Румыния	751	потерян 25.01.57									
231752	S-102	Aero	06	52	1953	Румыния	752										
231753	S-102	Aero	06	53	1953	Румыния	753										
231754	S-102	Aero	06	54	1953	Румыния	754										
231755	S-102	Aero	06	55	1953	ЧССР	1755										
231756	S-102	Aero	06	56	1953	Румыния	756										
231757	S-102	Aero	06	57	1953	Румыния	757	потерян 29.09.64									
231758	S-102	Aero	06	58	1953	Румыния	758										
231759	S-102	Aero	06	59	1953	ЧССР	1759										
231760	S-102	Aero	06	60	1953	Румыния	760										
231761	S-102	Aero	06	61	1953	Румыния	761										
231762	S-102	Aero	06	62	1953	Румыния	762	потерян 06.08.64									
231763	S-102	Aero	06	63	1953	Румыния	763	потерян 25.01.57									
231764	S-102	Aero	06	64	1953	Румыния	764	потерян 04.06.66									
231765	S-102	Aero	06	65	1953	Румыния	765										
231766	S-102	Aero	06	66	1953	Румыния	766										
231767	S-102	Aero	06	67	1953	Румыния	767										
231768	S-102	Aero	06	68	1953	Румыния	768										
231769	S-102	Aero	06	69	1953	Румыния	769	потерян 17.01.59									
231770	S-102	Aero	06	70	1953	Румыния	770										
231801	S-102	Aero	07	01	1953	ЧССР	1801	15.LSP Потерян 15.05.54									
231802	S-102	Aero	07	02	1953	ЧССР	1802	9.LSP, TZL потерян 28.02.61									
231803	S-102	Aero	07	03	1953	ЧССР	1803	9.LSP, 19.SLP, 20.SLP									
231804	S-102	Aero	07	04	1953	ЧССР	1804	9.LSP, 9.SLP потерян 08.07.59									
231805	S-102	Aero	07	05	1953	ЧССР	1805	4.LSP потерян 07.05.63									
231806	S-102	Aero	07	06	1953	ЧССР	1806	5.LSP МиГ-15SB 20.SBOLP									
231807	S-102	Aero	07	07	1953	ЧССР	1807	1.LSP, 20.SLP									
231808	S-102	Aero	07	08	1953	ЧССР	1808	9.LSP									
231809	S-102	Aero	07	09	1953	ЧССР	1809	19.SLP, 20.SLP МиГ-15SB 18.SBOLP									
231810	S-102	Aero	07	10	1953	ЧССР	1810	МиГ-15SB 30.SBOLP									
231811	S-102	Aero	07	11	1953	ЧССР	1811										
231812	S-102	Aero	07	12	1953	ЧССР	1812	19.SLP МиГ-15SB 30.SBOLP потерян 24.04.64									
231813	S-102	Aero	07	13	1953	ЧССР	1813	9.LSP МиГ-15SB 18.SBOLP									
231814	S-102	Aero	07	14	1953	ЧССР	1814	8.LSP									
231815	S-102	Aero	07	15	1953	ЧССР	1815	5.LSP									
231816	S-102	Aero	07	16	1953	ЧССР	1816										
231817	S-102	Aero	07	17	1953	ЧССР	1817	МиГ-15SB									
231818	S-102	Aero	07	18	1953	ЧССР	1818	МиГ-15SB 18.SBOLP потерян 05.03.62									
231819	S-102	Aero	07	19	1953	ЧССР	1819	11.LSP									
231820	S-102	Aero	07	20	1953	ЧССР	1820	1.LSD									
231821	S-102	Aero	07	21	1953	ЧССР	1821	9.LSP									
231822	S-102	Aero	07	22	1953	ЧССР	1822	8.LSP МиГ-15SB 30.SBOLP Зруц Эйр Парк									
231823	S-102	Aero	07	23	1953	ЧССР	1823	5.LSP									
231824	S-102	Aero	07	24	1953	ЧССР	1824	МиГ-15SB 18.SBOLP									
231825	S-102	Aero	07	25	1953	ЧССР	1825	8.LSP									
231826	S-102	Aero	07	26	1953	ЧССР	1826										
231827	S-102	Aero	07	27	1953	ЧССР	1827	17.LSP МиГ-15SB 18.SBOLP потерян 14.03.63									
231828	S-102	Aero	07	28	1953	ЧССР	1828										
231829	S-102	Aero	07	29	1953	ЧССР	1829	9.LSP, 2.LSP потерян 23.06.60									
231830	S-102	Aero	07	30	1953	ЧССР	1830										
231831	S-102	Aero	07	31	1953	ЧССР	1831	11.LSP, 11.SLP									
231832	S-102	Aero	07	32	1953	ЧССР	HI-33	1.SLP, 11.SLP, 20.SLP 1832									
231833	S-102	Aero	07	33	1953	ЧССР	1833	19.LSP									
231834	S-102	Aero	07	34	1953	ЧССР	1834	9.LSP потерян 01.09.54									
231835	S-102	Aero	07	35	1953	ЧССР	1835	1.LSP, 20.SLP									
231836	S-102	Aero	07	36	1953	ЧССР	1836	МиГ-15SB 18.SBOLP Зруц Эйр Парк									
231837	S-102	Aero	07	37	1953	ЧССР	1837										
231838	S-102	Aero	07	38	1953	ЧССР	1838	МиГ-15SB 18.SBOLP									
231839	S-102	Aero	07	39	1953	ЧССР	1839	11.LSP, 2.SLP потерян 24.07.57									
231840	S-102	Aero	07	40	1953	ЧССР	1840	МиГ-15SB									
231841	S-102	Aero	07	41	1953	ЧССР	1841	МиГ-15SB 18.SBOLP									
231842	S-102	Aero	07	42	1953	Польша											
231843	S-102	Aero	07	43	1953	ЧССР	1843	19.SLP, 20.SLP, 26.SLP потерян 03.06.58									
231844	S-102	Aero	07	44	1953	ЧССР	1844	8.LSP									
231845	S-102	Aero	07	45	1953	ЧССР	HI-31	1.SLP 1845, 20.SLP									
231846	S-102	Aero	07	46	1953	Польша											
231847	S-102	Aero	07	47	1953	Польша											
231848	S-102	Aero	07	48	1953	Польша											
231849	S-102	Aero	07	49	1953	ЧССР	1849										
231850	S-102	Aero	07	50	1953	Польша											
231851	S-102	Aero	07	51	1953	Польша											
231852	S-102	Aero	07	52	1953	Польша											
231853	S-102	Aero	07	53	1953	Польша											
231854	S-102	Aero	07	54	1953	Польша											
231855	S-102	Aero	07	55	1953	Польша											
231856	S-102	Aero	07	56	1953	Польша											
231857	S-102	Aero	07	57	1953	Польша											
231858	S-102	Aero	07	58	1953	Польша											
231859	S-102	Aero	07	59	1953	Польша	859	3.PLM									
231860	S-102	Aero	07	60	1953	Польша											
231861	S-102	Aero	07	61	1953	Польша											
231862	S-102	Aero	07	62	1953	Польша	862										
231863	S-102	Aero	07	63	1953	Польша											
231864	S-102	Aero	07	64	1953	Польша											
231865	S-102	Aero	07	65	1953	Польша											
231866	S-102	Aero	07	66	1953	Польша											
231867	S-102	Aero	07	67	1953	Польша											
231868	S-102	Aero	07	68	1953	Польша											
231869	S-102	Aero	07	69	1953	Польша											
231870	S-102	Aero	07	70	1953	Польша											
231871	S-102	Aero	07	71	1953	Польша											
231872	S-102	Aero	07	72	1953	Польша											
231873	S-102	Aero	07	73	1953	Польша	625	Варшава									
231874	S-102	Aero	07	74	1953	Румыния	374	потерян 29.10.53									
231875	S-102	Aero	07	75	1953	Польша?											
231876	S-102	Aero	07	76	1953	Румыния	276										
231877	S-102	Aero	07	77	1953	Польша?											
231878	S-102	Aero	07	78	1953	Польша?											
231879	S-102	Aero	07	79	1953	Румыния	379										
231880	S-102	Aero	07	80	1953	Румыния	380										
231881	S-102	Aero	07	81	1953	Польша?											
231882	S-102	Aero	07	82	1953	Польша?											
231883	S-102	Aero	07	83	1953	Румыния	383										
231884	S-102	Aero	07	84	1953	Польша?											
231885	S-102	Aero	07	85	1953	Румыния	385	потерян 10.08.55									
231886	S-102	Aero	07	86	1953	Румыния	386										
231887	S-102	Aero	07	87	1953	Польша?											
231888	S-102	Aero	07	88	1953	Румыния	388										
231889	S-102	Aero	07	89	1953	Польша?											
231890	S-102	Aero	07	90	1953	Польша?											
231891	S-102	Aero	07	91	1953	Польша?											
231892	S-102	Aero	07	92	1953	Польша?											
231893	S-102	Aero	07	93	1953	Румыния	393										
231894	S-102	Aero	07	94	1953	Румыния	394	потерян 17.09.54									
231895	S-102	Aero	07	95	1953	Румыния	395										
231896	S-102	Aero	07	96	1953	Румыния	396	потерян 12.10.65									
231897	S-102	Aero	07	97	1953	Польша?											
231898	S-102	Aero	07	98	1953	Румыния	398										
231899	S-102	Aero	07	99	1953	Румыния	399	потерян 27.08.57									
231901	S-102	Aero	08	01	1953	ЧССР	1901	7.LSP									
231902	S-102	Aero	08	02	1953	ЧССР	1902										
231903	S-102	Aero	08	03	1953	ЧССР	1903										
231904	S-102	Aero	08	04	1953	ЧССР	1904										
231905	S-102	Aero	08	05	1953	ЧССР	ME-36	МиГ-15SB									
231906	S-102	Aero	08	06	1953	ЧССР	1906	6.SLP потерян 28.05.58									
231907	S-102	Aero	08	07	1953	ЧССР	1907										
231908	S-102	Aero	08	08	1953	ЧССР	1908										
231909	S-102	Aero	08	09	1953	ЧССР	1909	Прешов									
231910	S-102	Aero	08	10	1953	ЧССР	1910										
231911	S-102	Aero	08	11	1953	ЧССР	1911	МиГ-15SB									
231912	S-102	Aero	08	12	1953	ЧССР	1912	потерян 02.08.61									
231913	S-102	Aero	08	13	1953	ЧССР	1913	6.SLP потерян 21.04.61									
231914	S-102	Aero	08	14	1953	ЧССР	1914										
231915	S-102	Aero	08	15	1953	ЧССР	1915	МиГ-15SB 20.SBOLP,  18.SBOLP									
231916	S-102	Aero	08	16	1953	ЧССР	1916	11.LSP потерян 17.06.54									
231917	S-102	Aero	08	17	1953	ЧССР	1917	МиГ-15SB									
231918	S-102	Aero	08	18	1953	ЧССР	1918										
231919	S-102	Aero	08	19	1953	ЧССР	1919										
231920	S-102	Aero	08	20	1953	ЧССР	1920	7.LSP, 6.SLP потерян 28.05.58									
231921	S-102	Aero	08	21	1953	ЧССР	1921										
231922	S-102	Aero	08	22	1953	ЧССР	1922	20.SLP МиГ-15T LVT, OVT, LVT потерян 20.06.63									
231923	S-102	Aero	08	23	1953	ЧССР	1923	20.SLP									
231924	S-102	Aero	08	24	1953	ЧССР	1924	17.SLP									
231925	S-102	Aero	08	25	1953	ЧССР	1925	7.LSP									
231926	S-102	Aero	08	26	1953	ЧССР	1926										
231927	S-102	Aero	08	27	1953	ЧССР	1927										
231928	S-102	Aero	08	28	1953	ЧССР	1928										
231929	S-102	Aero	08	29	1953	ЧССР	1929										
231930	S-102	Aero	08	30	1953	ЧССР	1930	2.LSP									
231931	S-102	Aero	08	31	1953	ЧССР	1931	7.LSP									
231932	S-102	Aero	08	32	1953	ЧССР	1932										
231933	S-102	Aero	08	33	1953	ЧССР	1933	19.SLP, 20.SLP									
231934	S-102	Aero	08	34	1953	ЧССР	1934	МиГ-15SB VLU									
231935	S-102	Aero	08	35	1953	ЧССР	1935										
231936	S-102	Aero	08	36	1953	ЧССР	1936										
231937	S-102	Aero	08	37	1953	ЧССР	1937	МиГ-15SB 30.SBOLP									
231938	S-102	Aero	08	38	1953	ЧССР	1938	20.SLP									
231939	S-102	Aero	08	39	1953	ЧССР	1939	7.LSP									
231940	S-102	Aero	08	40	1953	ЧССР	1940										
231941	S-102	Aero	08	41	1953	ЧССР	NP-52	8.LSP потерян 26.01.56									
231942	S-102	Aero	08	42	1953	ЧССР	1942										
231943	S-102	Aero	08	43	1953	ЧССР	1943										
231944	S-102	Aero	08	44	1953	ЧССР	1944	2.LSP потерян 01.08.56									
231945	S-102	Aero	08	45	1953	ЧССР	1945	МиГ-15SB 									
231946	S-102	Aero	08	46	1953	ЧССР	1946										
231947	S-102	Aero	08	47	1953	ЧССР	VS-031	МиГ-15SB 									
231948	S-102	Aero	08	48	1953	ЧССР	1948										
231949	S-102	Aero	08	49	1953	ЧССР	1949	15.LSP									
231950	S-102	Aero	08	50	1953	ЧССР	1950	1.LSP									
231951	S-102	Aero	08	51	1953	ЧССР	1951	МиГ-15SB 									
231952	S-102	Aero	08	52	1953	ЧССР	1952	20.SLP									
231953	S-102	Aero	08	53	1953	ЧССР	1953	1.LSP									
231954	S-102	Aero	08	54	1953	ЧССР	1954	1.SLP, 20.SLP, 2.LShP потерян 20.09.61									
231955	S-102	Aero	08	55	1953	ЧССР	1955	20.SLP									
231956	S-102	Aero	08	56	1953	ЧССР	1956										
231957	S-102	Aero	08	57	1953	ЧССР	1957	МиГ-15SB 									
231958	S-102	Aero	08	58	1953	ЧССР	1958										
231959	S-102	Aero	08	59	1953	ЧССР	1959	МиГ-15SB 									
231960	S-102	Aero	08	60	1953	ЧССР	1960	20.SLP потерян 03.08.60									
231339	S-102	Aero	09	39	1953	ЧССР	1339										
231340	S-102	Aero	09	40	1953	Румыния	243										
231341	S-102	Aero	09	41	1953	Румыния	241	потерян 26.07.67									
231342	S-102	Aero	09	42	1953	Румыния	242										
231343	S-102	Aero	09	43	1953	ЧССР	1343	9.SLP									
231344	S-102	Aero	09	44	1953	Румыния	244										
231345	S-102	Aero	09	45	1953	Румыния	245										
231346	S-102	Aero	09	46	1953	Румыния	246										
231347	S-102	Aero	09	47	1953	Румыния	247	потерян 16.07.58									
231348	S-102	Aero	09	48	1953	Румыния	248										
231349	S-102	Aero	09	49	1953	Румыния	249	потерян 03.08.60									
231350	S-102	Aero	09	50	1953	Румыния	250										
231351	S-102	Aero	09	51	1953	Румыния	251	потерян 10.08.63									
231352	S-102	Aero	09	52	1953	Румыния	252										
231353	S-102	Aero	09	53	1953	Румыния	253										
231354	S-102	Aero	09	54	1953	Румыния	254										
231355	S-102	Aero	09	55	1953	Румыния	255										
231356	S-102	Aero	09	56	1953	Румыния	256										
231357	S-102	Aero	09	57	1953	Румыния	257	потерян 19.07.54									
231358	S-102	Aero	09	58	1953	Румыния	258										
231359	S-102	Aero	09	59	1953	ЧССР	1359										
231360	S-102	Aero	09	60	1953	Румыния	260										
231361	S-102	Aero	09	61	1953	Румыния	261										
231362	S-102	Aero	09	62	1953	Румыния	262										
231363	S-102	Aero	09	63	1953	Румыния	263										
231364	S-102	Aero	09	64	1953	Румыния	264										
231365	S-102	Aero	09	65	1953	ЧССР	1365										
231366	S-102	Aero	09	66	1953	Румыния	266										
231367	S-102	Aero	09	67	1953	Румыния	267	потерян 20.09.57									
231368	S-102	Aero	09	68	1953	ЧССР	1368	МиГ-15SB 18.SBOLP									
231369	S-102	Aero	09	69	1953	Румыния	269	потерян 16.07.55									
231370	S-102	Aero	09	70	1953	ЧССР	1370	11.LSP									
231371	S-102	Aero	09	71	1953	ЧССР	1371	МиГ-15SB 20.SBOLP									
231372	S-102	Aero	09	72	1953	ЧССР	1372										
231373	S-102	Aero	09	73	1953	ЧССР	1373										
231374	S-102	Aero	09	74	1953	ЧССР	ZO-55	19.SLP, 20.SLP МиГ-15T LVT 1374									
231375	S-102	Aero	09	75	1953	ЧССР	1375										
231376	S-102	Aero	09	76	1953	ЧССР	1376	20.SLP									
231377	S-102	Aero	09	77	1953	ЧССР	1377	20.SLP потерян 05.05.58									
231378	S-102	Aero	09	78	1953	ЧССР	1378	2.LSP									
231379	S-102	Aero	09	79	1953	ЧССР	1379	2.LSP потерян 24.08.54									
231380	S-102	Aero	09	80	1953	ЧССР	1380										
231381	S-102	Aero	09	81	1953	ЧССР	1381	МиГ-15SB 30.SBOLP									
231382	S-102	Aero	09	82	1953	ЧССР	1382	2.LSP МиГ-15SB									
231383	S-102	Aero	09	83	1953	ЧССР	1383										
231384	S-102	Aero	09	84	1953	ЧССР	1384	16.SLP потерян 06.08.54									
231385	S-102	Aero	09	85	1953	ЧССР	1385										
231386	S-102	Aero	09	86	1953	ЧССР	1386	МиГ-15T LVT									
231387	S-102	Aero	09	87	1953	ЧССР	1387	2.LSP									
231388	S-102	Aero	09	88	1953	ЧССР	1388	7.LSP									
231389	S-102	Aero	09	89	1953	ЧССР	1389	7.LSP потерян 09.04.54									
231390	S-102	Aero	09	90	1953	ЧССР	1390										
231391	S-102	Aero	09	91	1953	ЧССР	1391										
231392	S-102	Aero	09	92	1953	ЧССР	1392	2.LSP									
231393	S-102	Aero	09	93	1953	ЧССР	1393	МиГ-15SB 18.SBOLP									
231394	S-102	Aero	09	94	1953	ЧССР	1394	2.LSP МиГ-15SB 									
231395	S-102	Aero	09	95	1953	ЧССР	1395	МиГ-15SB 34.SBOLP, 30.SBOLP									
231396	S-102	Aero	09	96	1953	ЧССР	NO-38	5.SLP потерян 19.05.55									
231397	S-102	Aero	09	97	1953	ЧССР	1397	МиГ-15SB 18.SBOLP									
231398	S-102	Aero	09	98	1953	ЧССР	1398	2.LSP МиГ-15SB 30.SBOLP									
231399	S-102	Aero	09	99	1953	ЧССР	1399	МиГ-15SB 6.SBOLP потерян 28.05.58									
231501	S-102	Aero	11	01	1953	Польша?											
231502	S-102	Aero	11	02	1953	Румыния	302	потерян 26.07.55									
231503	S-102	Aero	11	03	1953	Румыния	403	потерян 03.09.57									
231504	S-102	Aero	11	04	1953	Польша?											
231505	S-102	Aero	11	05	1953	Румыния	405										
231506	S-102	Aero	11	06	1953	ЧССР	1506										
231507	S-102	Aero	11	07	1953	Румыния	207										
231508	S-102	Aero	11	08	1953	Румыния	408	потерян 24.06.65									
231509	S-102	Aero	11	09	1953	Румыния	509	потерян 28.07.64									
231510	S-102	Aero	11	10	1953	Румыния	410										
231511	S-102	Aero	11	11	1953	Румыния	211										
231512	S-102	Aero	11	12	1953	ЧССР	1512	Брно									
231513	S-102	Aero	11	13	1953	Румыния	213										
231514	S-102	Aero	11	14	1953	Румыния	414										
231515	S-102	Aero	11	15	1953	Румыния	215										
231516	S-102	Aero	11	16	1953	Румыния	516										
231517	S-102	Aero	11	17	1953	Румыния	217										
231518	S-102	Aero	11	18	1953	Румыния	418	потерян 13.09.54									
231519	S-102	Aero	11	19	1953	ЧССР	1519										
231520	S-102	Aero	11	20	1953	Румыния	420										
231521	S-102	Aero	11	21	1953	Румыния	221										
231522	S-102	Aero	11	22	1953	Румыния	422										
231523	S-102	Aero	11	23	1953	Румыния	423										
231524	S-102	Aero	11	24	1953	Румыния	224										
231525	S-102	Aero	11	25	1953	Румыния	225										
231526	S-102	Aero	11	26	1953	Румыния	226										
231527	S-102	Aero	11	27	1953	Румыния	227	потерян 24.02.60									
231528	S-102	Aero	11	28	1953	Румыния	228										
231529	S-102	Aero	11	29	1953	Румыния	229										
231530	S-102	Aero	11	30	1953	Румыния	230	потерян 30.03.64									
231531	S-102	Aero	11	31	1953	Румыния	231										
231532	S-102	Aero	11	32	1953	Румыния	232	потерян 04.09.62									
231533	S-102	Aero	11	33	1953	Румыния	333										
231534	S-102	Aero	11	34	1953	Румыния	234										
231535	S-102	Aero	11	35	1953	Румыния	235	потерян 11.06.56									
231536	S-102	Aero	11	36	1953	Румыния	236	потерян 13.07.57									
231537	S-102	Aero	11	37	1953	Румыния	237										
231538	S-102	Aero	11	38	1953	Румыния	238										
231539	S-102	Aero	11	39	1953	Румыния	539										
141540	S-102	Aero	11	40	1954	ЧССР	1540	МиГ-15SB									
141541	S-102	Aero	11	41	1954	ЧССР	1541	МиГ-15SB									
141542	S-102	Aero	11	42	1954	ЧССР	1542										
141543	S-102	Aero	11	43	1954	ЧССР	1543										
141544	S-102	Aero	11	44	1954	ЧССР	1544	МиГ-15SB									
141545	S-102	Aero	11	45	1954	ЧССР	1545										
141546	S-102	Aero	11	46	1954	ЧССР	1546										
141547	S-102	Aero	11	47	1954	ЧССР	1547										
141548	S-102	Aero	11	48	1954	ЧССР	1548	МиГ-15SB									
141549	S-102	Aero	11	49	1954	ЧССР	1549										
141550	S-102	Aero	11	50	1954	ЧССР	1550	МиГ-15SB 18.SBOLP потерян 23.04.59									
141551	S-102	Aero	11	51	1954	ЧССР	1551	МиГ-15T LVT									
141552	S-102	Aero	11	52	1954	Румыния	552	потерян 07.09.55									
141553	S-102	Aero	11	53	1954	ЧССР	1553	МиГ-15SB									
141554	S-102	Aero	11	54	1954	ЧССР	1554	МиГ-15SB 18.SBOLP столкновение с МиГ-15 0526 потерян 17.02.64									
141555	S-102	Aero	11	55	1954	ЧССР	1555	МиГ-15SB 28.SBOLP потерян 15.08.63									
141556	S-102	Aero	11	56	1954	ЧССР	1556										
141557	S-102	Aero	11	57	1954	ЧССР	1557	МиГ-15SB 20.SBOLP									
141558	S-102	Aero	11	58	1954	ЧССР	1558										
141559	S-102	Aero	11	59	1954	ЧССР	1559	МиГ-15SB 20.SBOLP									
141560	S-102	Aero	11	60	1954	ЧССР	EX-58	МиГ-15T OVT потерян 06.05.64									
141561	S-102	Aero	11	61	1954	ЧССР	1561	МиГ-15SB									
141562	S-102	Aero	11	62	1954	ЧССР	1562										
141563	S-102	Aero	11	63	1954	ЧССР	1563										
141564	S-102	Aero	11	64	1954	ЧССР	1564										
141565	S-102	Aero	11	65	1954	ЧССР	1565										
141566	S-102	Aero	11	66	1954	ЧССР	1566										
141567	S-102	Aero	11	67	1954	ЧССР	1567										
141568	S-102	Aero	11	68	1954	ЧССР	1568	МиГ-15SB									
141569	S-102	Aero	11	69	1954	ЧССР	1569										
141570	S-102	Aero	11	70	1954	ЧССР	EX-58	18.SLP потерян 12.08.55									
141571	S-102	Aero	11	71	1954	ЧССР	1571	МиГ-15SB									
141572	S-102	Aero	11	72	1954	ЧССР	1572	МиГ-15SB 30.SBOLP									
141573	S-102	Aero	11	73	1954	Румыния	573	потерян 24.11.70									
141574	S-102	Aero	11	74	1954	ЧССР	1574	МиГ-15SB									
141575	S-102	Aero	11	75	1954	ЧССР	1575	18.SLP потерян 01.02.56									
141576	S-102	Aero	11	76	1954	ЧССР	1576										
141577	S-102	Aero	11	77	1954	ЧССР	1577	3.SLP потерян 21.11.56									
141578	S-102	Aero	11	78	1954	ЧССР	1578										
141579	S-102	Aero	11	79	1954	ЧССР	1579	МиГ-15SB 20.SBOLP									
141580	S-102	Aero	11	80	1954	ЧССР	1580	МиГ-15SB 18.SBOLP									
141581	S-102	Aero	11	81	1954	Румыния	581										
141582	S-102	Aero	11	82	1954	ЧССР	1582										
141583	S-102	Aero	11	83	1954	ЧССР	1583	МиГ-15SB 18.SBOLP столкновение в воздухе с МиГ-15 1827 потерян 14.03.63 									
141584	S-102	Aero	11	84	1954	Румыния	584										
141585	S-102	Aero	11	85	1954	ЧССР	1585	МиГ-15SB 18.SBOLP, VM VHU									
141586	S-102	Aero	11	86	1954	ЧССР	1586										
141587	S-102	Aero	11	87	1954	ЧССР	1587	МиГ-15SB 									
141588	S-102	Aero	11	88	1954	ЧССР	1588	МиГ-15SB 									
141589	S-102	Aero	11	89	1954	ЧССР	1589	МиГ-15SB 									
141590	S-102	Aero	11	90	1954	ЧССР	1590	4.SLP МиГ-15SB потерян 12.08.57 									
141591	S-102	Aero	11	91	1954	Румыния	591										
141592	S-102	Aero	11	92	1954	Румыния	192	потерян 03.08.60									
141593	S-102	Aero	11	93	1954	Польша?											
141594	S-102	Aero	11	94	1954	Румыния	594										
141595	S-102	Aero	11	95	1954	Румыния	595	потерян 08.06.56									
141596	S-102	Aero	11	96	1954	Румыния	596										
141597	S-102	Aero	11	97	1954	Румыния	197										
141111	S-102	Aero	12	11	1954	ЧССР	1111										
141112	S-102	Aero	12	12	1954	ЧССР	1112	OVT потерян 13.11.63									
141113	S-102	Aero	12	13	1954	ЧССР	1113	МиГ-15SB 30.SBOLP									
141114	S-102	Aero	12	14	1954	ЧССР	1114										
141115	S-102	Aero	12	15	1954	ЧССР	1115										
141116	S-102	Aero	12	16	1954	ЧССР	1116	5.LSP МиГ-15SB									
141117	S-102	Aero	12	17	1954	ЧССР	1117	МиГ-15SB									
141118	S-102	Aero	12	18	1954	ЧССР	1118	9.SLP потерян 29.04.55									
141119	S-102	Aero	12	19	1954	ЧССР	1119										
141120	S-102	Aero	12	20	1954	ЧССР	V-11	VZLU, Кбелы									
141121	S-102	Aero	12	21	1954	ЧССР	1121										
141122	S-102	Aero	12	22	1954	ЧССР	1122	2.LSP потерян 29.07.59									
141123	S-102	Aero	12	23	1954	ЧССР	1123										
141124	S-102	Aero	12	24	1954	ЧССР	1124	2.LSP потерян 08.10.64									
141125	S-102	Aero	12	25	1954	ЧССР	1125	15.LSP									
141126	S-102	Aero	12	26	1954	ЧССР	1126	МиГ-15SB 34.SBOLP									
141127	S-102	Aero	12	27	1954	ЧССР	1127	МиГ-15SB 30.SBOLP									
141128	S-102	Aero	12	28	1954	ЧССР	MR-42	8.LSP МиГ-15SB									
141129	S-102	Aero	12	29	1954	ЧССР	1129										
141130	S-102	Aero	12	30	1954	ЧССР	1130	4.LSP потерян 30.06.66									
141131	S-102	Aero	12	31	1954	ЧССР	1131	МиГ-15SB									
141132	S-102	Aero	12	32	1954	ЧССР	1132										
141133	S-102	Aero	12	33	1954	ЧССР	1133	МиГ-15SB									
141134	S-102	Aero	12	34	1954	ЧССР	1134	МиГ-15SB									
141135	S-102	Aero	12	35	1954	ЧССР	1135										
141136	S-102	Aero	12	36	1954	ЧССР	1136	15.SLP потерян 01.06.54									
141137	S-102	Aero	12	37	1954	ЧССР	1137	МиГ-15SB									
141138	S-102	Aero	12	38	1954	ЧССР	1138	15.SLP потерян 15.01.55									
141139	S-102	Aero	12	39	1954	ЧССР	1139										
141140	S-102	Aero	12	40	1954	ЧССР	1140	МиГ-15SB 30.SBOLP 19.06.62									
141141	S-102	Aero	12	41	1954	ЧССР	1141	МиГ-15SB 20.SBOLP									
141142	S-102	Aero	12	42	1954	ЧССР	1142	15.SLP									
141143	S-102	Aero	12	43	1954	ЧССР	1143	МиГ-15SB									
141144	S-102	Aero	12	44	1954	ЧССР	1144	МиГ-15SB									
141145	S-102	Aero	12	45	1954	ЧССР	1145	2.LSP потерян 09.04.64									
141146	S-102	Aero	12	46	1954	ЧССР	1146										
141147	S-102	Aero	12	47	1954	ЧССР	1147										
141148	S-102	Aero	12	48	1954	ЧССР	1148	19.LSP									
141149	S-102	Aero	12	49	1954	ЧССР	1149	МиГ-15SB									
141150	S-102	Aero	12	50	1954	ЧССР	1150	МиГ-15T LVT									
141151	S-102	Aero	12	51	1954	ЧССР	ZO-61	9.SLP потерян 14.07.55									
141152	S-102	Aero	12	52	1954	ЧССР	1152										
141153	S-102	Aero	12	53	1954	ЧССР	1153	МиГ-15SB									
141154	S-102	Aero	12	54	1954	ЧССР	1154	2.LSP потерян 24.07.57									
141155	S-102	Aero	12	55	1954	ЧССР	1155	17.SLP потерян 27.04.59									
141156	S-102	Aero	12	56	1954	ЧССР	1156	МиГ-15T LVT									
141157	S-102	Aero	12	57	1954	ЧССР	1157										
141158	S-102	Aero	12	58	1954	ЧССР	1158										
141159	S-102	Aero	12	59	1954	ЧССР	1159	МиГ-15SB OVT потерян 11.06.65									
141160	S-102	Aero	12	60	1954	ЧССР	1160	МиГ-15SB									
141161	S-102	Aero	12	61	1954	ЧССР	1161										
141162	S-102	Aero	12	62	1954	ЧССР	1162										
141163	S-102	Aero	12	63	1954	ЧССР	1163	МиГ-15T LVT									
141164	S-102	Aero	12	64	1954	ЧССР	1164										
141165	S-102	Aero	12	65	1954	ЧССР	1165	МиГ-15SB									
141166	S-102	Aero	12	66	1954	Польша?											
141167	S-102	Aero	12	67	1954												
141168	S-102	Aero	12	68	1954												
141169	S-102	Aero	12	69	1954	ЧССР	1169	МиГ-15SB									
141170	S-102	Aero	12	70	1954	ЧССР	1170	МиГ-15SB 45.DPZLP Зруц Айр Парк									
141171	S-102	Aero	12	71	1954	ЧССР	1171										
141172	S-102	Aero	12	72	1954	ЧССР	1172										
141173	S-102	Aero	12	73	1954	ЧССР	1173										
141174	S-102	Aero	12	74	1954	ЧССР	1174										
141175	S-102	Aero	12	75	1954	ЧССР	1175	2.LSP потерян 21.09.56									
141176	S-102	Aero	12	76	1954	ЧССР	1176	МиГ-15SB 28.SBOLP потерян 28.09.61									
141177	S-102	Aero	12	77	1954	ЧССР	RT-59	47.PZLP									
141178	S-102	Aero	12	78	1954	ЧССР	1178										
141179	S-102	Aero	12	79	1954	ЧССР	1179										
141180	S-102	Aero	12	80	1954	ЧССР	1180										
141181	S-102	Aero	12	81	1954	ЧССР	1181	6.SLP потерян 21.01.56									
141182	S-102	Aero	12	82	1954	ЧССР	1182	47.PZLP									
141183	S-102	Aero	12	83	1954	ЧССР	1183										
141184	S-102	Aero	12	84	1954	ЧССР	1184	МиГ-15SB 20.SBOLP									
141185	S-102	Aero	12	85	1954	ЧССР	1185										
141186	S-102	Aero	12	86	1954	ЧССР	1186	МиГ-15SB 20.SBOLP,  30.SBOLP VM VHU									
141187	S-102	Aero	12	87	1954	ЧССР	1187	МиГ-15SB									
141188	S-102	Aero	12	88	1954	ЧССР	1188										
141189	S-102	Aero	12	89	1954	ЧССР	1189										
141190	S-102	Aero	12	90	1954	ЧССР	1190										
141191	S-102	Aero	12	91	1954	ЧССР	1191										
141192	S-102	Aero	12	92	1954	ЧССР	1192	45.DPZLP потерян 07.10.65									
141193	S-102	Aero	12	93	1954	ЧССР	1193	МиГ-15SB									
141194	S-102	Aero	12	94	1954	ЧССР	1194										
141195	S-102	Aero	12	95	1954	ЧССР	1195										
141196	S-102	Aero	12	96	1954	ЧССР	1196										
141197	S-102	Aero	12	97	1954	ЧССР	1197	МиГ-15SB									
141198	S-102	Aero	12	98	1954	ЧССР	1198	МиГ-15SB 28.SBOLP									
141199	S-102	Aero	12	99	1954	ЧССР	1199	2.LSP потерян 03.03.59									
141301	S-102	Aero	13	01	1954	ЧССР	1301	МиГ-15T LVT									
141302	S-102	Aero	13	02	1954	ЧССР	1302	МиГ-15SB									
141303	S-102	Aero	13	03	1954	ЧССР	1303	МиГ-15SB 18.SBOLP столкновение в воздухе с МиГ-15 0526 потерян 17.02.64									
141304	S-102	Aero	13	04	1954	ЧССР	1304	11.SLP, 20.SLP									
141305	S-102	Aero	13	05	1954	ЧССР	1305	3.SLP потерян 21.04.56									
141306	S-102	Aero	13	06	1954	ЧССР	V-15	МиГ-15T VZLU, LR-55									
141307	S-102	Aero	13	07	1954	ЧССР	1307										
141308	S-102	Aero	13	08	1954	ЧССР	1308										
141309	S-102	Aero	13	09	1954	ЧССР	1309	МиГ-15SB 18.SBOLP потерян 27.04.63									
141310	S-102	Aero	13	10	1954	ЧССР	VZS-031	МиГ-15SB 1310 потерян на земле 07.01.60									
141311	S-102	Aero	13	11	1954	ЧССР	DB-31	4.SLP потерян 30.06.55									
141312	S-102	Aero	13	12	1954	ЧССР	1312	МиГ-15SB									
141313	S-102	Aero	13	13	1954	ЧССР	1313	МиГ-15SB									
141314	S-102	Aero	13	14	1954	ЧССР	1314	МиГ-15SB									
141315	S-102	Aero	13	15	1954	ЧССР	1315	МиГ-15SB 18.SBOLP потерян 15.07.65									
141316	S-102	Aero	13	16	1954	ЧССР	1316										
141317	S-102	Aero	13	17	1954	ЧССР	TL-17											

143051	S-103	Aero	01	01	04.01.54	ЧССР	3051	7.SLP МиГ-15бисR 47.PZLP первый
143052	S-103	Aero	01	02	1954	ЧССР	3052	1.SLP
143053	S-103	Aero	01	03	1954	ЧССР	3053	1.SLP МиГ-15бисR 47.PZLP потерян на земле 14.07.65
143054	S-103	Aero	01	04	1954	ЧССР	HF-10	11.SLP потерян 06.09.55
143055	S-103	Aero	01	05	1954	ЧССР	3055	5.SLP потерян 27.10.55
143056	S-103	Aero	01	06	1954	ЧССР	3056	11.SLP
143057	S-103	Aero	01	07	1954	ЧССР	3057	1.SLP
143058	S-103	Aero	01	08	1954	ЧССР	MP-20	16.SLP, 5.SLP PPZ-1, МиГ-15бисSB 6.SBOLP, Кбелы
143059	S-103	Aero	01	09	1954	ЧССР	3059	16.SLP
143060	S-103	Aero	01	10	1954	ЧССР	3060	9.SLP
143061	S-103	Aero	01	11	1954	ЧССР	3061	МиГ-15бисR 47.PZLP
143062	S-103	Aero	01	12	1954	ЧССР	3062	МиГ-15бисR 47.PZLP
143063	S-103	Aero	01	13	1954	ЧССР	3063	9.SLP
143064	S-103	Aero	01	14	1954	ЧССР	3064	1.SLP потерян 25.03.55
143065	S-103	Aero	01	15	1954	ЧССР	OL-11	11.SLP, 9.SLP потерян 16.07.55
143066	S-103	Aero	01	16	1954	ЧССР	3066	15.SLP
143067	S-103	Aero	01	17	1954	ЧССР	3067	
143068	S-103	Aero	01	18	1954	ЧССР	3068	15.SLP
143069	S-103	Aero	01	19	1954	ЧССР	3069	9.SLP
143070	S-103	Aero	01	20	1954	ЧССР	3070	5.SLP
143071	S-103	Aero	01	21	1954	ЧССР	MP-19	5.SLP, МиГ-15бисSB 3071
143072	S-103	Aero	01	22	1954	Болгария		
143073	S-103	Aero	01	23	1954	ЧССР	3073	15.SLP
143074	S-103	Aero	01	24	1954	ЧССР	KU-57	1.SLP потерян 31.05.57
143075	S-103	Aero	01	25	1954	Болгария		
143076	S-103	Aero	01	26	1954	Болгария		
143077	S-103	Aero	01	27	1954	ЧССР	3077	8.SLP
143078	S-103	Aero	01	28	1954	Болгария		
143079	S-103	Aero	01	29	1954	Болгария		
143080	S-103	Aero	01	30	1954	ЧССР	3080	8.SLP
143081	S-103	Aero	01	31	1954	ЧССР	3081	8.SLP, 6.SBOLP
143082	S-103	Aero	01	32	1954	ЧССР	PR-01	15.SLP потерян 14.06.55
143083	S-103	Aero	01	33	1954	ЧССР	3083	8.SLP
143084	S-103	Aero	01	34	1954	ЧССР	3084	
143085	S-103	Aero	01	35	1954	ЧССР	3085	16.SLP, 5.SLP Кбелы
243501	S-103	Aero	02	01	1954	Болгария		
243502	S-103	Aero	02	02	1954	Болгария		
243503	S-103	Aero	02	03	1954	Болгария		
243504	S-103	Aero	02	04	1954	ЧССР	3504	8.SLP
243505	S-103	Aero	02	05	1954	Болгария		
243506	S-103	Aero	02	06	1954	Болгария		
243507	S-103	Aero	02	07	1954	Болгария		
243508	S-103	Aero	02	08	1954	ЧССР	3508	8.SLP
243509	S-103	Aero	02	09	1954	ЧССР	HI-34	20.SLP 3509
243510	S-103	Aero	02	10	1954	ЧССР	3510	5.SLP потерян 25.03.59
243511	S-103	Aero	02	11	1954	ЧССР	3511	5.SLP
243512	S-103	Aero	02	12	1954	ЧССР	3512	Брно-Слатино
243513	S-103	Aero	02	13	1954	ЧССР	3513	8.SLP потерян 15.01.59
243514	S-103	Aero	02	14	1954	ЧССР	3514	15.SLP
243515	S-103	Aero	02	15	1954	ЧССР	3515	2.SLP, МиГ-15бисR 47.PZLP
243516	S-103	Aero	02	16	1954	ЧССР	3516	7.SLP, 6 SBOLP, потерян 28.07.64
243517	S-103	Aero	02	17	1954	ЧССР	3517	2.SBOLP
243518	S-103	Aero	02	18	1954	ЧССР	3518	1.SLP
243519	S-103	Aero	02	19	1954	ЧССР	3519	1.SLP
243520	S-103	Aero	02	20	1954	ЧССР	3520	2.SLP, МиГ-15бисR 47.PZLP
243521	S-103	Aero	02	21	1954	ЧССР	3521	2.SLP, МиГ-15бисR 47.PZLP
243522	S-103	Aero	02	22	1954	ЧССР	3522	15.SLP, 11.SLP потерян 29.07.61
523801	S-103	Aero	03	01	1955	ЧССР	3801	8.SLP
523802	S-103	Aero	03	02	1955	ЧССР	3802	8.SLP
523803	S-103	Aero	03	03	1955	ЧССР	3803	5.SLP
523804	S-103	Aero	03	04	1955	ЧССР	3804	5.SLP, 47.PZLP
523805	S-103	Aero	03	05	1955	ЧССР	3805	5.SLP
523806	S-103	Aero	03	06	1955	ЧССР	3806	1.SLP, 30.SBOLP Кучины
523807	S-103	Aero	03	07	1955	ЧССР	3807	1.SLP
523808	S-103	Aero	03	08	1955	ЧССР	3808	1.SLP
523809	S-103	Aero	03	09	1955	ЧССР	3809	1.SLP
523810	S-103	Aero	03	10	1955	ЧССР	3810	1.SLP
523811	S-103	Aero	03	11	1955	ЧССР	3811	1.SLP потерян 28.11.58
523812	S-103	Aero	03	12	1955	ЧССР	3812	1.SLP
523813	S-103	Aero	03	13	1955	ЧССР	3813	1.SLP
523814	S-103	Aero	03	14	1955	ЧССР	3814	9.SLP, 1.SLP
523815	S-103	Aero	03	15	1955	ЧССР	3815	9.SLP МиГ-15бисSB Градци Кралове
523816	S-103	Aero	03	16	1955	ЧССР	TL-16	9.SLP потерян 07.03.56
523817	S-103	Aero	03	17	1955	ЧССР	3817	9.SLP потерян 14.08.56
523818	S-103	Aero	03	18	1955	ЧССР	3818	9.SLP
523819	S-103	Aero	03	19	1955	ЧССР	3819	9.SLP
523820	S-103	Aero	03	20	1955	ЧССР	3820	9.SLP
523821	S-103	Aero	03	21	1955	ЧССР	EP-22	9.SLP, 1.SLD потерян 09.03.56
523822	S-103	Aero	03	22	1955	ЧССР	3822	11.SLP
523823	S-103	Aero	03	23	1955	ЧССР	3823	11.SLP потерян 09.07.59
523824	S-103	Aero	03	24	10.55	Египет		
523825	S-103	Aero	03	25	1955	ЧССР	3825	11.SLP, Чеслав
523826	S-103	Aero	03	26	1955	ЧССР	3826	15.SLP, 11.SLP потерян 26.08.58
523827	S-103	Aero	03	27	1955	ЧССР	3827	15.SLP
523828	S-103	Aero	03	28	10.55	Египет		
523829	S-103	Aero	03	29	10.55	Египет		
523830	S-103	Aero	03	30	10.55	Египет		
523831	S-103	Aero	03	31	10.55	Египет		
523832	S-103	Aero	03	32	1955	ЧССР	3832	МиГ-15бисSB, Чеслав
523833	S-103	Aero	03	33	10.55	Египет		
523834	S-103	Aero	03	34	10.55	Египет		
523835	S-103	Aero	03	35	10.55	Египет		
523836	S-103	Aero	03	36	10.55	Египет		
523837	S-103	Aero	03	37	10.55	Египет		
523838	S-103	Aero	03	38	10.55	Египет		
523839	S-103	Aero	03	39	10.55	Египет		
523840	S-103	Aero	03	40	10.55	Египет		
523841	S-103	Aero	03	41	10.55	Египет		
523842	S-103	Aero	03	42	10.55	Египет		
523843	S-103	Aero	03	43	10.55	Египет		
523844	S-103	Aero	03	44	10.55	Египет		
523845	S-103	Aero	03	45	10.55	Египет		
523846	S-103	Aero	03	46	10.55	Египет		
523847	S-103	Aero	03	47	10.55	Египет		
523848	S-103	Aero	03	48	10.55	Египет		
523849	S-103	Aero	03	49	10.55	Египет		
523850	S-103	Aero	03	50	10.55	Египет		
523851	S-103	Aero	03	51	10.55	Египет		
523852	S-103	Aero	03	52	10.55	Египет		
523853	S-103	Aero	03	53	10.55	Египет		
523854	S-103	Aero	03	54	10.55	Египет		
523855	S-103	Aero	03	55	10.55	Египет		
523856	S-103	Aero	03	56	10.55	Египет		
523857	S-103	Aero	03	57	10.55	Египет		
523858	S-103	Aero	03	58	10.55	Египет		
523859	S-103	Aero	03	59	10.55	Египет		
523860	S-103	Aero	03	60	10.55	Египет		
523861	S-103	Aero	03	61	10.55	Египет		
523862	S-103	Aero	03	62	10.55	Египет		
523863	S-103	Aero	03	63	10.55	Египет		
523864	S-103	Aero	03	64	10.55	Египет		
523865	S-103	Aero	03	65	10.55	Египет		
523866	S-103	Aero	03	66	10.55	Египет		
523867	S-103	Aero	03	67	10.55	Египет		
523868	S-103	Aero	03	68	1956	ЧССР	3868	4 SLP МиГ-15бисR 47.PZLP
523869	S-103	Aero	03	69	10.55	Египет		
523870	S-103	Aero	03	70	10.55	Египет		
523871	S-103	Aero	03	71	10.55	Египет		
523872	S-103	Aero	03	72	10.55	Египет		
523873	S-103	Aero	03	73	10.55	Египет		
523874	S-103	Aero	03	74	10.55	Египет		
523875	S-103	Aero	03	75	10.55	Египет		
523876	S-103	Aero	03	76	10.55	Египет		
523877	S-103	Aero	03	77	10.55	Египет		
523878	S-103	Aero	03	78	10.55	Египет		
523879	S-103	Aero	03	79	1955	ЧССР	3879	15.SLP
523880	S-103	Aero	03	80	10.55	Египет		
523881	S-103	Aero	03	81	10.55	Египет		
523882	S-103	Aero	03	82	10.55	Египет		
523883	S-103	Aero	03	83	10.55	Египет		
523884	S-103	Aero	03	84	10.55	Египет		
523885	S-103	Aero	03	85	10.55	Египет		
523886	S-103	Aero	03	86	10.55	Египет		
523887	S-103	Aero	03	87	10.55	Египет		
523888	S-103	Aero	03	88	10.55	Египет		
523889	S-103	Aero	03	89	10.55	Египет		
523890	S-103	Aero	03	90	10.55	Египет		
523891	S-103	Aero	03	91	10.55	Египет		
523892	S-103	Aero	03	92	10.55	Египет		
523893	S-103	Aero	03	93	10.55	Египет		
523894	S-103	Aero	03	94	10.55	Египет		
523895	S-103	Aero	03	95	10.55	Египет		
523896	S-103	Aero	03	96	10.55	Египет		
523897	S-103	Aero	03	97	10.55	Египет		
523898	S-103	Aero	03	98	10.55	Египет		
523899	S-103	Aero	03	99	10.55	Египет		
523601	S-103	Aero	04	01	12.55	Египет		
523602	S-103	Aero	04	02	12.55	Египет		
523603	S-103	Aero	04	03	12.55	Египет		
523604	S-103	Aero	04	04	12.55	Египет		
523605	S-103	Aero	04	05	12.55	Египет		
523606	S-103	Aero	04	06	12.55	Египет		
523607	S-103	Aero	04	07	12.55	Египет		
523608	S-103	Aero	04	08	12.55	ЧССР	3608	2 SLP, МиГ-15бисR 47.PZLP
523609	S-103	Aero	04	09	1955	ЧССР	3609	3.SLP, Прешов
523610	S-103	Aero	04	10	12.55	Египет		
523611	S-103	Aero	04	11	1955	ЧССР	3611	4.SLP, 9.SLP потерян 12.06.63
523612	S-103	Aero	04	12	12.55	ЧССР	3612	17.SLP
523613	S-103	Aero	04	13	1955	ЧССР	3613	
523614	S-103	Aero	04	14	1955	ЧССР	LN-03	3.SLP, 30.SBOLP 3614, Прешов АБ
523615	S-103	Aero	04	15	12.55	ЧССР	MY-76	МиГ-15бисR 47.PZLP столкновение в воздухе с Ил-28Р 41918 потерян 03.05.57
523616	S-103	Aero	04	16	12.55	Египет		
523617	S-103	Aero	04	17	12.55	Египет		
523618	S-103	Aero	04	18	12.55	ЧССР	3618	11.SLP
523619	S-103	Aero	04	19	1955	ЧССР	3619	8.SLP
523620	S-103	Aero	04	20	12.55	ЧССР	3620	15.SLP
613621	S-103	Aero	04	21	1956	ЧССР	3621	2.SLP, МиГ-15бисR 47.PZLP
613622	S-103	Aero	04	22	1956	ЧССР	3622	МиГ-15бисR 47.PZLP
613623	S-103	Aero	04	23	1956	ЧССР	3623	3.SLP
613624	S-103	Aero	04	24	1956	ЧССР	3624	15.SLP
613625	S-103	Aero	04	25	1956	ЧССР	3625	9.SLP
613626	S-103	Aero	04	26	1956	ЧССР	3626	15.SLP, 11.SLP потерян 21.05.74
613627	S-103	Aero	04	27	1956	ЧССР	3627	1.SLP МиГ-15бисSB
613628	S-103	Aero	04	28	1956	ЧССР	3628	5.SLP
613629	S-103	Aero	04	29	1956	ЧССР	3629	2.SLP, МиГ-15бисR 47.PZLP
613630	S-103	Aero	04	30	1956	ЧССР	3630	1 SLD, 9.SLP потерян 31.03.58
613631	S-103	Aero	04	31	1956	ЧССР	3631	1 SLD
613632	S-103	Aero	04	32	1956	ЧССР	3632	8.SLP, 47.PZLP
613633	S-103	Aero	04	33	1956	ЧССР	3633	7.SLP, МиГ-15бисR 45.PZLP
613634	S-103	Aero	04	34	1956	ЧССР	IF-10	1 SLD, МиГ-15бисR 28.SBOLP 3634
613635	S-103	Aero	04	35	1956	ЧССР	3635	17.SLP
313636	S-103	Aero	04	36	1956	ЧССР	IF-10	7.SLP, МиГ-15бисR 45.PZLP 3636
613637	S-103	Aero	04	37	1956	ЧССР	3637	15.SLP, 11.SLP потерян 19.08.60
613638	S-103	Aero	04	38	1956	ЧССР	3638	4.SLP
613639	S-103	Aero	04	39	07.03.56	ЧССР	3639	2.SLP МиГ-15бисR 45.DPZLP потерян 03.02.67
613640	S-103	Aero	04	40	1956	ЧССР	3640	11.SLP
613641	S-103	Aero	04	41	1956	ЧССР	3641	4.SLP
613642	S-103	Aero	04	42	1956	ЧССР	3642	7.SLP, МиГ-15бисR 45.PZLP
613643	S-103	Aero	04	43	1956	ЧССР	3643	7.SLP, МиГ-15бисR 47.PZLP
613644	S-103	Aero	04	44	1956	ЧССР	3644	11.SLP
613645	S-103	Aero	04	45	1956	ЧССР	3645	11.SLP
613646	S-103	Aero	04	46	1956	ЧССР	3646	11.SLP
613647	S-103	Aero	04	47	1956	ЧССР	3647	4.SLP потерян 23.04.56
613648	S-103	Aero	04	48	1956	ЧССР	3648	5.SLP
613649	S-103	Aero	04	49	1956	ЧССР	3649	15.SLP
613650	S-103	Aero	04	50	1956	ЧССР	3650	1.SLP
613651	S-103	Aero	04	51	1956	ЧССР	3651	7.SLP, МиГ-15бисR 45.PZLP, 30.SBOLP потерян 25.06.68
613652	S-103	Aero	04	52	1956	ЧССР	3652	5.SLP Музей Словенске доправне 
613653	S-103	Aero	04	53	1956	ЧССР	3653	9.SLP, Величковки
613654	S-103	Aero	04	54	1956	ЧССР	3654	7.SLP, МиГ-15бисR 47.PZLP
613655	S-103	Aero	04	55	1956	ЧССР	3655	2.SLP, МиГ-15бисR 45.PZLP потерян 12.12.62
613656	S-103	Aero	04	56	1956	ЧССР	3656	1.SLP, МиГ-15бисR 47.PZLP потерян 25.03.66
613657	S-103	Aero	04	57	1956	ЧССР	3657	
613658	S-103	Aero	04	58	1956	ЧССР	3658	15.SLP, МиГ-15бисSB 1.SLP
613659	S-103	Aero	04	59	1956	ЧССР	3659	11.SLP
613660	S-103	Aero	04	60	1956	ЧССР	3660	9.SLP
613661	S-103	Aero	04	61	1956	ЧССР	VN-32	9.SLP, МиГ-15бисR
613662	S-103	Aero	04	62	1956	ЧССР	3662	9.SLP
613663	S-103	Aero	04	63	1956	ЧССР	3663	9.SLP
613664	S-103	Aero	04	64	1956	ЧССР	3664	МиГ-15бисR 47.PZLP 
613665	S-103	Aero	04	65	1956	ЧССР	3665	17.SLP потерян 01.04.59
613666	S-103	Aero	04	66	1956	ЧССР	3666	9.SLP, Ирак
613667	S-103	Aero	04	67	1956	ЧССР	3667	15.SLP
613668	S-103	Aero	04	68	1956	ЧССР	3668	15.SLP, МиГ-15бисR
613669	S-103	Aero	04	69	1956	ЧССР	3669	9.SLP, Прибор, Бехине
613670	S-103	Aero	04	70	1956	ЧССР	3670	9.SLP потерян 27.03.61
613671	S-103	Aero	04	71	1956	ЧССР	3671	2.SLP, 30.SBOLP, МиГ-15бисR, VM VHU
613672	S-103	Aero	04	72	1956	ЧССР	3672	15.SLP
613673	S-103	Aero	04	73	1956	ЧССР	3673	2.SLP, МиГ-15бисR 47.PZLP  
613674	S-103	Aero	04	74	1956	ЧССР	3674	17.SLP
613675	S-103	Aero	04	75	1956	ЧССР	3675	2.SLP
613676	S-103	Aero	04	76	1956	ЧССР	3676	15.SLP
613677	S-103	Aero	04	77	1956	ЧССР	3677	11.SLP МиГ-15бисSB, 30 SBOLP, Шотландия
613678	S-103	Aero	04	78	1956	ЧССР	3678	7.SLP МиГ-15бисR 45.PZLP
613679	S-103	Aero	04	79	1956	ЧССР	3679	15.SLP
613680	S-103	Aero	04	80	1956	ЧССР	3680	15.SLP
613681	S-103	Aero	04	81	1956	ЧССР	3681	7.SLP МиГ-15бисR 45.PZLP
613682	S-103	Aero	04	82	1956	ЧССР	3682	11.SLP
613683	S-103	Aero	04	83	1956	ЧССР	CN-03	9.SLP 3683 потерян 14.07.59
613684	S-103	Aero	04	84	1956	ЧССР	3684	3.SLP, 47.PZLP
613685	S-103	Aero	04	85	1956	ЧССР	3685	18.SLP, МиГ-15бисSB
613686	S-103	Aero	04	86	1956	ЧССР	3886	3.SLP, Ирак
613687	S-103	Aero	04	87	1956	ЧССР	3687	4.SLP, МиГ-15бисSB 30.SBOLP, Медасов
313688	S-103	Aero	04	88	1956	ЧССР	3688	11.SLP, МиГ-15бисR 20.SBOLP
613689	S-103	Aero	04	89	1956	ЧССР	3689	19.SLP, МиГ-15бисSB, 1.SLP, Бехине
613690	S-103	Aero	04	90	1956	ЧССР	3690	15.SLP
613201	S-103	Aero	05	01	1956	ЧССР	3201	15.SLP, 30.SBOLP потерян 21.07.67
613202	S-103	Aero	05	02	1956	ЧССР	3202	
613203	S-103	Aero	05	03	1956	ЧССР	3203	15.SLP потерян 18.04.56
613204	S-103	Aero	05	04	1956	ЧССР	3204	1.SLP,47.PZLP потерян 03.05.65
613205	S-103	Aero	05	05	1956	ЧССР	3205	1.SLP
613205	S-103	Aero	05	06	1956	ЧССР	3206	1.SLP потерян 06.03.58
613207	S-103	Aero	05	07	1956	ЧССР	3207	1.SLP
613208	S-103	Aero	05	08	1956	ЧССР	3208	9.SLP
613209	S-103	Aero	05	09	1956	ЧССР	3209	16.SLP, Ирак
613210	S-103	Aero	05	10	1956	ЧССР	3210	9.SLP
613211	S-103	Aero	05	11	1956	ЧССР	3211	9.SLP
613212	S-103	Aero	05	12	1956	ЧССР	3212	9.SLP
613213	S-103	Aero	05	13	1956	ЧССР	3213	11.SLP, МиГ-15бисSB
613214	S-103	Aero	05	14	1956	ЧССР	3214	Прешов
613215	S-103	Aero	05	15	1956	ЧССР	3215	47.PZLP, МиГ-15бисR, 28.SBOLP
613216	S-103	Aero	05	16	1956	ЧССР	3216	1.SLP, 7.SLP потерян 02.02.65
613217	S-103	Aero	05	17	1956	ЧССР	3217	1.SLP
613218	S-103	Aero	05	18	1956	ЧССР	3218	1.SLP, 47.PZLP, Ирак
613219	S-103	Aero	05	19	1956	ЧССР	3219	9.SLP
613220	S-103	Aero	05	20	1956	ЧССР	3220	9.SLP
613221	S-103	Aero	05	21	1956	ЧССР	3221	3.SLP
613222	S-103	Aero	05	22	1956	ЧССР	3222	16.SLP потерян 30.09.57
613223	S-103	Aero	05	23	1956	ЧССР	3223	3.SLP
613224	S-103	Aero	05	24	1956	ЧССР	3224	11.SLP, 47.PZLP, Ирак
613225	S-103	Aero	05	25	1956	ЧССР	3225	5.SLP, 47.PZLP
613226	S-103	Aero	05	26	1956	ЧССР	3226	3.SLP
613227	S-103	Aero	05	27	1956	ЧССР	3227	4.SLP
613228	S-103	Aero	05	28	1956	ЧССР	3228	11.SLP потерян 23.04.57
613229	S-103	Aero	05	29	1956	ЧССР	3229	11.SLP, МиГ-15бисR
613230	S-103	Aero	05	30	1956	ЧССР	3230	15.SLP, 17.SLP потерян 23.11.63
613231	S-103	Aero	05	31	1956	ЧССР	3231	9.SLP
613232	S-103	Aero	05	32	1956	ЧССР	LE-53	15.SLP 3232
613233	S-103	Aero	05	33	1956	ЧССР	3233	15.SLP
613234	S-103	Aero	05	34	1956	ЧССР	3234	11.SLP
613235	S-103	Aero	05	35	1956	ЧССР	3235	11.SLP
613236	S-103	Aero	05	36	1956	ЧССР	3236	11.SLP
613237	S-103	Aero	05	37	1956	ЧССР	3237	5.SLP
613238	S-103	Aero	05	38	1956	ЧССР	3238	5.SLP
613239	S-103	Aero	05	39	1956	ЧССР	3239	4.SLP
613240	S-103	Aero	05	40	1956	ЧССР	3240	5.SLP, МиГ-15бисSB
613241	S-103	Aero	05	41	1956	ЧССР	3241	3.SLP, Ирак
613242	S-103	Aero	05	42	1956	ЧССР	3242	16.SLP, МиГ-15бисR Зруц эйр парк
613243	S-103	Aero	05	43	1956	ЧССР	3243	16.SLP, МиГ-15бисSB
613244	S-103	Aero	05	44	1956	ЧССР	3244	8.SLP, 30.SBOLP МиГ-15бисR 47.PZLP, 30.SBOLP
613245	S-103	Aero	05	45	1956	ЧССР	3245	5.SLP, 47.PZLP
613246	S-103	Aero	05	46	1956	ЧССР	3246	8.SLP, МиГ-15бисR, 20.SBOLP
613247	S-103	Aero	05	47	1956	ЧССР	3247	3.SLP
613248	S-103	Aero	05	48	1956	ЧССР	3248	5.SLP, Ирак
613249	S-103	Aero	05	49	1956	ЧССР	3249	5.SLP
613250	S-103	Aero	05	50	1956	ЧССР	3250	4.SLP, 47.PZLP
613251	S-103	Aero	05	51	1956	ЧССР	3251	4.SLP
613252	S-103	Aero	05	52	1956	ЧССР	3252	4.SLP, Ирак
613253	S-103	Aero	05	53	1956	ЧССР	3253	4.SLP, МиГ-15бисR, 28.SBOLP
613254	S-103	Aero	05	54	1956	ЧССР	3254	5.SLP, Ирак
613255	S-103	Aero	05	55	1956	ЧССР	3255	8.SLP, МиГ-15бисSB, 30.SBOLP, Кбелы
613256	S-103	Aero	05	56	1956	ЧССР	3256	8.SLP, МиГ-15бисR 47.PZLP
613257	S-103	Aero	05	57	1956	ЧССР	3257	8.SLP, Прешов
613258	S-103	Aero	05	58	1956	ЧССР	3258	8.SLP, МиГ-15бисR, 20.SBOLP
613259	S-103	Aero	05	59	1956	ЧССР	3259	4.SLP
613260	S-103	Aero	05	60	1956	ЧССР	3260	6.SLP
613261	S-103	Aero	05	61	1956	ЧССР	3261	2.SLP
613262	S-103	Aero	05	62	1956	ЧССР	3262	1.SLP, 2.SLP, МиГ-15бисSB, 30.SBOLP, 1.LShP
613263	S-103	Aero	05	63	1956	ЧССР	3263	2.SLP
613264	S-103	Aero	05	64	1956	ЧССР	3264	2.SLP, МиГ-15бисR 47.PZLP
613265	S-103	Aero	05	65	1956	ЧССР	3265	2.SLP
613266	S-103	Aero	05	66	1956	ЧССР	3266	7.SLP
613267	S-103	Aero	05	67	1956	ЧССР	3267	7.SLP, МиГ-15бисR 47.PZLP потерян 05.03.68
613268	S-103	Aero	05	68	1956	ЧССР	3268	7.SLP, МиГ-15бисR 47.PZLP
613270	S-103	Aero	05	70	1956	ЧССР	3270	7.SLP, Ирак
613701	S-103	Aero	05	01	1956	ЧССР		
613702	S-103	Aero	05	02	1956	Сирия		
613703	S-103	Aero	05	03	1956	ЧССР	3703	МиГ-15бисSB 30.SBOLP, 47.PZLP
613704	S-103	Aero	05	04	1956	ЧССР	RT-66	47.PZLP потерян 30.09.56
613705	S-103	Aero	05	05	1956	ЧССР	3705	7.SLP
613706	S-103	Aero	05	06	1956	ЧССР	3706	7.SLP
613707	S-103	Aero	05	07	1956	ЧССР	3707	17.SLP, МиГ-15бисSB
613708	S-103	Aero	05	08	1956	ЧССР	3708	МиГ-15бисR 47.PZLP
613709	S-103	Aero	05	09	1956	ЧССР	3709	
613710	S-103	Aero	05	10	1956	ЧССР	3710	8.SLP
613711	S-103	Aero	05	11	1956	ЧССР	3711	47.PZLP
613712	S-103	Aero	05	12	1956	ЧССР	3712	МиГ-15бисR 
613713	S-103	Aero	05	13	1956	ЧССР	3713	1.SLP, Ирак
613714	S-103	Aero	05	14	1956	Сирия		
613715	S-103	Aero	05	15	1956	Сирия		
613716	S-103	Aero	05	16	1956	Сирия		
613717	S-103	Aero	05	17	1956	ЧССР	3717	Выгне
613718	S-103	Aero	05	18	1956	Сирия		
613719	S-103	Aero	05	19	1956	ЧССР	3719	1.SLP
613720	S-103	Aero	05	20	1956	Сирия		
613721	S-103	Aero	05	21	1956	Сирия		
613722	S-103	Aero	05	22	1956	Сирия		
613723	S-103	Aero	05	23	1956	Сирия		
613724	S-103	Aero	05	24	1956	Сирия		
613725	S-103	Aero	05	25	1956	Сирия		
613726	S-103	Aero	05	26	1956	Сирия		
613727	S-103	Aero	05	27	1956	Сирия		
613728	S-103	Aero	05	28	1956	Сирия		
613729	S-103	Aero	05	29	1956	Сирия		
613730	S-103	Aero	05	30	1956	Сирия		
613731	S-103	Aero	05	31	1956	Сирия		
613732	S-103	Aero	05	32	1956	Сирия		
613733	S-103	Aero	05	33	1956	Сирия		
613734	S-103	Aero	05	34	1956	Сирия		
613735	S-103	Aero	05	35	1956	ЧССР	3735	47 PZLP
613736	S-103	Aero	05	36	1956	ГДР		
623737	S-103	Aero	05	37	1956	ЧССР	3737	9.SLP
623738	S-103	Aero	05	38	1956	ЧССР	3738	1.SLD, МиГ-15бисSB 30.SBOLP, Часлав
623739	S-103	Aero	05	39	1956	ЧССР		МиГ-15бисR Ирак
623740	S-103	Aero	05	40	1956	ЧССР	3740	47 PZLP
623741	S-103	Aero	05	41	1956	ЧССР	3741	5.SLP, МиГ-15бисR 47 PZLP
623742	S-103	Aero	05	42	1956	ГДР	1?	
623743	S-103	Aero	05	43	1956	ГДР	2	
623744	S-103	Aero	05	42	1956	ГДР	3?	
623745	S-103	Aero	05	42	1956	ГДР	20?	
623746	S-103	Aero	05	46	1956	ГДР	10	
623747	S-103	Aero	05	47	1956	ГДР	4	
623748	S-103	Aero	05	48	1956	ГДР	5?	
623749	S-103	Aero	05	49	1956	ГДР	6?	
623750	S-103	Aero	05	50	1956	ГДР	43	
623751	S-103	Aero	05	49	1956	ГДР	21?	
623752	S-103	Aero	05	52	1956	ГДР	22	
623753	S-103	Aero	05	53	1956	ГДР	23	
623754	S-103	Aero	05	54	1956	ГДР	24	
623755	S-103	Aero	05	55	1956	ГДР	25	
623756	S-103	Aero	05	56	1956	ГДР	26	
623757	S-103	Aero	05	57	1956	ГДР	27	
623758	S-103	Aero	05	58	1956	ГДР	28	
623759	S-103	Aero	05	59	1956	ГДР	29	потерян 24.04.63
623760	S-103	Aero	05	60	1956	ГДР	44	
623761	S-103	Aero	05	61	1956	ГДР	45	
623762	S-103	Aero	05	62	1956	ГДР	11	
623763	S-103	Aero	05	63	1956	ГДР	46	
623764	S-103	Aero	05	64	1956	ГДР	7?	
623765	S-103	Aero	05	65	1956	ГДР	8	
623766	S-103	Aero	05	66	1956	ГДР	9	FAG 2
623767	S-103	Aero	05	67	1956	ГДР	47	
623768	S-103	Aero	05	68	1956	ГДР	32?	
623769	S-103	Aero	05	69	1956	ГДР	31	FAG 2
623770	S-103	Aero	05	70	1956	ГДР	30	
623771	S-103	Aero	05	71	1956	ЧССР	3771	МиГ-15бисR 47.PZLP потерян 03.08.67
623772	S-103	Aero	05	72	1956	ЧССР	3772	47.PZLP
623773	S-103	Aero	05	73	1956	ЧССР	3773	16.SLP потерян 06.04.62
623774	S-103	Aero	05	74	1956	ЧССР	3774	9.SLP 
623775	S-103	Aero	05	75	1956	ЧССР	3775	9.SLP, МиГ-15бисSB, Полицаны 
623776	S-103	Aero	05	76	1956	ЧССР	3776	9.SLP, Ирак
623777	S-103	Aero	05	77	1956	ЧССР	3777	16.SLP 
623778	S-103	Aero	05	78	1956	ЧССР	3778	1.SLP, МиГ-15бисR 47.PZLP
623779	S-103	Aero	05	79	1956	ЧССР	3779	1.SLP, МиГ-15бисSB, Градец Краков АБ, Годовиз
623780	S-103	Aero	05	80	1956	ЧССР	3780	1.SLD
623781	S-103	Aero	05	81	1956	ЧССР	3781	2.SLP, МиГ-15бисR 45.PZLP
623782	S-103	Aero	05	82	1956	ЧССР	3782	2.SLP, МиГ-15бисR 47.PZLP потерян 18.08.59
623783	S-103	Aero	05	83	1956	ЧССР	3783	7.SLP, 30.SBOLP столкновение в воздухе с МиГ-15бис 3124 потерян 09.08.69
623784	S-103	Aero	05	84	1956	ЧССР	3784	7.SLP, 2.SBOLP потерян 28.04.64
623785	S-103	Aero	05	85	1956	ЧССР	3785	4.SLP, МиГ-15бисR, Ирак
623786	S-103	Aero	05	86	1956	ЧССР	3786	4.SLP
623787	S-103	Aero	05	87	1956	ЧССР	3787	МиГ-15бисSB 30.SBOLP
623788	S-103	Aero	05	88	1956	ЧССР	3788	3.SLP
623789	S-103	Aero	05	89	1956	ЧССР	3789	17.SLP, 24.SBOLP потерян 13.09.62
623790	S-103	Aero	05	90	1956	ЧССР	3790	3.SLP
623791	S-103	Aero	05	91	1956	ЧССР	3791	3.SLP
623792	S-103	Aero	05	92	1956	ЧССР	3792	19.SLP
623793	S-103	Aero	05	93	1956	ЧССР	KU-51	1.SLP, Ирак
623794	S-103	Aero	05	94	1956	ЧССР	3794	1.SLP
623795	S-103	Aero	05	95	1956	ЧССР	KU-52	1.SLP потерян 06.11.56
623796	S-103	Aero	05	96	1956	ЧССР	3796	1.SLP потерян 06.11.56
623797	S-103	Aero	05	97	1956	ЧССР	3797	1.SLP, МиГ-15бисSB, Долин Поустевна
623798	S-103	Aero	05	98	1956	ЧССР	3798	1.SLP
623799	S-103	Aero	05	99	1956	ЧССР	3799	17.SLP МиГ-15бисSB
623700	S-103	Aero	05	100	1956	ЧССР	3700	МиГ-15бисR 47.PZLP потерян 27.03.63
623800	S-103	Aero	07	00	1956	ЧССР	3800	47.PZLP потерян 27.03.63
623801	S-103	Aero	07	01	1956	ЧССР	8801	МиГ-15бисSB 30.SBOLP Жимлин Земече
623802	S-103	Aero	07	02	1956	ЧССР	8802	МиГ-15бисSB 30.SBOLP
623803	S-103	Aero	07	03	1956	ЧССР	8803	МиГ-15бисSB
623804	S-103	Aero	07	04	1956	ЧССР	8804	МиГ-15бисR 
623805	S-103	Aero	07	05	1956	ЧССР	3805	
623806	S-103	Aero	07	06	1956	ЧССР	8806	2.SLP, 6.SBOLP МиГ-15бисТ 3806
623807	S-103	Aero	07	07	1956	ЧССР	8807	7.SLP, Ирак
623808	S-103	Aero	07	08	1956	ЧССР	8808	6.SLP, Ирак
623809	S-103	Aero	07	09	1956	ЧССР	8809	6.SLP, 2.LSP МиГ-15бисSB 1.SLP
623810	S-103	Aero	07	10	1956	ЧССР	8810	47.PZLP
623811	S-103	Aero	07	11	1956	ЧССР	8811	
623812	S-103	Aero	07	12	1956	ЧССР	8812	VLaPVOS потерян 25.03.58
623813	S-103	Aero	07	13	1956	ЧССР	8813	
623814	S-103	Aero	07	14	1956	ЧССР	8814	1.SLP МиГ-15бисSB Польша SBLim-2
613815	S-103	Aero	07	15	1956	ЧССР	8815	2.SLP МиГ-15бисSB 30.SBOLP
623816	S-103	Aero	07	16	1956	ЧССР	8816	
623817	S-103	Aero	07	17	1956	ЧССР	8817	
623818	S-103	Aero	07	18	1956	ЧССР	8818	9.SLP
623819	S-103	Aero	07	19	1956	ЧССР	8819	9.SLP
623820	S-103	Aero	07	20	1956	ЧССР	8820	9.SLP
623821	S-103	Aero	07	21	1956	ЧССР	8821	9.SLP Польша SBLim-2 3821
623822	S-103	Aero	07	22	1956	ЧССР	8822	9.SLP
623823	S-103	Aero	07	23	1956	ЧССР	3823	9.SLP
623824	S-103	Aero	07	24	1956	ЧССР	8824	9.SLP, Ирак
623825	S-103	Aero	07	25	1956	ЧССР	8825	
623826	S-103	Aero	07	26	1956	ЧССР	8826	7.SLP
623827	S-103	Aero	07	27	1956	ЧССР	8827	17.SLP, 47.PZLP
623828	S-103	Aero	07	28	1956	ЧССР	3828	17.SLP, 15.SLP потерян 13.06.57
623829	S-103	Aero	07	29	1956	ЧССР	3829	17.SLP, 15.SLP авария списан 30.09.57 Червене-Яновице АП
623830	S-103	Aero	07	30	1956	ЧССР	3830	17.SLP, 15.SLP потерян 13.06.57
623831	S-103	Aero	07	31	1956	ЧССР	3831	17.SLP, МиГ-15бисR 47.PZLP потерян 03.05.68
623832	S-103	Aero	07	32	1956	ЧССР	8832	17.SLP
623833	S-103	Aero	07	33	1956	ЧССР	8833	8.SLP
623834	S-103	Aero	07	34	1956	ЧССР	3834	8.SLP потерян 10.11.59
623835	S-103	Aero	07	35	1956	ЧССР	3835	16.SLP, 34 SBOLP потерян 13.03.69
623836	S-103	Aero	07	36	1956	ЧССР	3836	16.SLP
623837	S-103	Aero	07	37	1956	ЧССР	3837	
623838	S-103	Aero	07	38	1956	ЧССР	LN-01	3.SLP 3838 потерян 21.01.63
623839	S-103	Aero	07	39	1956	ЧССР	3839	19.SLP, Червене-Яновице АП, Петриковице
623840	S-103	Aero	07	40	1956	ЧССР	MP-22	4.SLP, 5.SLP 3840
623841	S-103	Aero	07	41	1956	ЧССР	3841	VM VHU
623842	S-103	Aero	07	42	1956	ЧССР	3842	МиГ-15бисR 47.PZLP потерян 23.07.58
623843	S-103	Aero	07	43	1956	ЧССР	3843	МиГ-15бисR 47.PZLP 
623844	S-103	Aero	07	44	1956	ЧССР	3844	19.SLP
623845	S-103	Aero	07	45	1956	ЧССР	3845	19.SLP
623846	S-103	Aero	07	46	1956	ЧССР	3846	
623847	S-103	Aero	07	47	1956	ЧССР	3847	5.SLP МиГ-15бисSB 30.SBOLP
623848	S-103	Aero	07	48	1956	ЧССР	3848	5.SLP потерян 19.02.61
623849	S-103	Aero	07	49	1956	ЧССР	FL-59	3849 11.SLP потерян 10.01.74
623850	S-103	Aero	07	50	1956	ЧССР	3850	
623851	S-103	Aero	07	51	1956	ЧССР	3851	
623852	S-103	Aero	07	52	1956	ЧССР	3852	Музей Словенске Доправне
623853	S-103	Aero	07	53	1956	ЧССР	3853	МиГ-15бисR 47.PZLP потерян 09.06.69
623901	S-103	Aero	08	01	1956	ЧССР	3901	
623902	S-103	Aero	08	02	1956	ЧССР	3902	3.SLP МиГ-15бисR 47.PZLP, 20 SBOLP
623903	S-103	Aero	08	03	1956	ЧССР	3903	3.SLP, 5.SLP
623904	S-103	Aero	08	04	1956	ЧССР	3904	3.SLP, 5.SLP, МиГ-15бисSB, 30.SBOLP
623905	S-103	Aero	08	05	1956	ЧССР	3905	4.SLP, 30.SBOLP, Германия Гатов
623906	S-103	Aero	08	06	1956	ЧССР	3906	4.SLP, МиГ-15бисТ VZS-031, Малацки Кошице
623907	S-103	Aero	08	07	1956	ЧССР	3907	4.SLP
623908	S-103	Aero	08	08	1956	ЧССР	3908	19.SLP, Ослава
623909	S-103	Aero	08	09	1956	ЧССР	3909	19.SLP
623910	S-103	Aero	08	10	1956	ЧССР	3910	19.SLP, МиГ-15бисSB
623911	S-103	Aero	08	11	11.56	ЧССР	3911	19.SLP, Брюссель
623912	S-103	Aero	08	12	1956	ЧССР	3912	19.SLP, МиГ-15бисSB, 47.PZLP Вышков
623913	S-103	Aero	08	13	1956	ЧССР	3913	9.SLP МиГ-15бисR, 4.LShP потерян 07.03.67
623914	S-103	Aero	08	14	1956	ЧССР	3914	9.SLP, 5.SLP, МиГ-15бисSB, 6.SBOLP, Словакия Велки Залюжие
623915	S-103	Aero	08	15	1956	ЧССР	3915	9.SLP
623916	S-103	Aero	08	16	1956	ЧССР	3916	9.SLP, МиГ-15бисSB 30.SBOLP
623917	S-103	Aero	08	17	1956	ЧССР	3917	18.SLP, МиГ-15бисSB 30.SBOLP
623918	S-103	Aero	08	18	1956	ЧССР	3918	18.SLP
623919	S-103	Aero	08	19	1956	ЧССР	3919	15.SLP, МиГ-15бисSB
623920	S-103	Aero	08	20	1956	ЧССР	3920	11.SLP, МиГ-15бисR
623921	S-103	Aero	08	21	1956	ЧССР	3921	18.SLP, Ирак
623922	S-103	Aero	08	22	1956	ЧССР	3922	18.SLP, Прага-Окасе АП
623923	S-103	Aero	08	23	1956	ЧССР	3923	18.SLP, МиГ-15бисR
623924	S-103	Aero	08	24	1956	ЧССР	3924	18.SLP, МиГ-15бисSB 30.SBOLP
623925	S-103	Aero	08	25	1956	ЧССР	3925	18.SLP, МиГ-15бисSB 30.SBOLP, VM VHU
623926	S-103	Aero	08	26	1956	ЧССР	3926	18.SLP
623927	S-103	Aero	08	27	1956	ЧССР	3927	18.SLP
623928	S-103	Aero	08	28	1956	ЧССР	3928	18.SLP, МиГ-15бисR
623929	S-103	Aero	08	29	1956	ЧССР	нет	потерян при облете
623930	S-103	Aero	08	30	1956	ЧССР	3930	18.SLP, 9.SLP потерян 19.08.64
623931	S-103	Aero	08	31	1956	ЧССР	3931	18.SLP, МиГ-15бисR, 11.SLP потерян 28.04.60
623932	S-103	Aero	08	32	1956	ЧССР	3932	18.SLP, МиГ-15бисSB, 1.LShP
623933	S-103	Aero	08	33	1956	ЧССР	3933	18.SLP, МиГ-15бисR 47.PZLP
623934	S-103	Aero	08	34	1956	ЧССР	3934	22.SLP, 18.SLP МиГ-15бисSB Чотусице 4394
623935	S-103	Aero	08	35	1956	ЧССР	3935	18.SLP МиГ-15бисSB 28.SBOLP, 30.SBOLP, Жилем
623936	S-103	Aero	08	36	1956	ЧССР	3936	2.LShP, 18.SLP потерян 26.05.58
623937	S-103	Aero	08	37	1956	ЧССР	3937	18.SLP
623938	S-103	Aero	08	38	1956	ЧССР	3938	18.SLP МиГ-15бисSB
713939	S-103	Aero	08	39	1957	ЧССР	3939	2.SLP
713940	S-103	Aero	08	40	1957	ЧССР	3940	2.SLP МиГ-15бисSB
713941	S-103	Aero	08	41	1957	ЧССР	3941	2.SLP МиГ-15бисSB
713942	S-103	Aero	08	42	1957	ЧССР	3942	2.SLP
713943	S-103	Aero	08	43	1957	ЧССР	3943	2.SLP, Зруч Айр Парк
713944	S-103	Aero	08	44	1957	ЧССР	3944	7.SLP, МиГ-15бисT, МиГ-15бисSB
713945	S-103	Aero	08	45	1957	ЧССР	3945	7.SLP, Зруч Айр Парк
713946	S-103	Aero	08	46	1957	ЧССР	3946	7.SLP, МиГ-15бисT
713947	S-103	Aero	08	47	1957	ЧССР	3947	7.SLP, МиГ-15бисSB 30.SBOLP, Градец Кракове
713948	S-103	Aero	08	48	1957	ЧССР	3948	7.SLP, Военске
713949	S-103	Aero	08	49	1957	ЧССР	3949	7.SLP, МиГ-15бисSB, 30.SBOLP Кбелы Музей
713950	S-103	Aero	08	50	1957	ЧССР	3950	7.SLP, VZLU, Р-3С
713951	S-103	Aero	08	51	1957	ЧССР	3951	7.SLP, 47.PZLP, МиГ-15бисSB, Прага
713952	S-103	Aero	08	52	1957	ЧССР	3952	7.SLP, 47.PZLP, МиГ-15бисSB, Острава
713001	S-103	Aero	09	01	1957	ЧССР	3001	2.SLP МиГ-15бисSB, Зруц Айр Парк
713002	S-103	Aero	09	02	1957	ЧССР	3002	2.SLP
713003	S-103	Aero	09	03	1957	ЧССР	3003	2.SLP
713004	S-103	Aero	09	04	1957	ЧССР	3004	3.SLP МиГ-15бисSB, 30.SBOLP
713005	S-103	Aero	09	05	1957	ЧССР	3005	5.SLP, МиГ-15бисSB Музей Словацких ВВС
713006	S-103	Aero	09	06	1957	ЧССР	3006	47.PZLP МиГ-15бисSB 30.SBOLP, Войковице 
713007	S-103	Aero	09	07	1957	ЧССР	3007	
713008	S-103	Aero	09	08	1957	ЧССР	3008	7.SLP МиГ-15бисSB 30.SBOLP, Стротред
713009	S-103	Aero	09	09	1957	ЧССР	3009	4.SLP
713010	S-103	Aero	09	10	1957	ЧССР	3010	7.SLP МиГ-15бисSB
713011	S-103	Aero	09	11	1957	ЧССР	3011	19.SLP МиГ-15бисR 47.PZLP потерян 27.07.67
713012	S-103	Aero	09	12	1957	ЧССР	3012	19.SLP МиГ-15бисSB
713013	S-103	Aero	09	13	1957	ЧССР	3013	7.SLP МиГ-15бисТ
713014	S-103	Aero	09	14	1957	ЧССР	3014	4.SLP МиГ-15бисSB,  30.SBOLP, Словацкий музей транспорта, Германия Винтерберг
713015	S-103	Aero	09	15	1957	ЧССР	3015	4.SLP МиГ-15бисR 47.PZLP
713016	S-103	Aero	09	16	1957	ЧССР	3016	4.SLP
713017	S-103	Aero	09	17	1957	ЧССР	3017	19.SLP
713018	S-103	Aero	09	18	1957	ЧССР	3018	19.SLP МиГ-15бисSB 28.SBOLP
713019	S-103	Aero	09	19	1957	ЧССР	3019	МиГ-15бисR 47.PZLP, Ирак
713020	S-103	Aero	09	20	1957	ЧССР	3020	МиГ-15бисR 47.PZLP
713021	S-103	Aero	09	21	1957	ЧССР	3021	МиГ-15бисR 47.PZLP потерян 10.60
713022	S-103	Aero	09	22	1957	ЧССР	3022	МиГ-15бисR 47.PZLP потерян 03.08.67
713023	S-103	Aero	09	23	1957	ЧССР	3023	МиГ-15бисR 47.PZLP, Морков
713024	S-103	Aero	09	24	1957	ЧССР	3024	МиГ-15бисR 47.PZLP, Мартин-Томканы
713025	S-103	Aero	09	25	1957	ЧССР	3025	МиГ-15бисR 47.PZLP, Ирак
713026	S-103	Aero	09	26	1957	ЧССР	3026	МиГ-15бисR 47.PZLP потерян 28.07.61
713027	S-103	Aero	09	27	1957	ЧССР	3027	МиГ-15бисR 47.PZLP, Ирак
713028	S-103	Aero	09	28	1957	ЧССР	3028	МиГ-15бисR 47.PZLP
713029	S-103	Aero	09	29	1957	ЧССР	3029	МиГ-15бисR 47.PZLP потерян 05.07.57
713030	S-103	Aero	09	30	1957	ЧССР	3030	МиГ-15бисR 47.PZLP
713031	S-103	Aero	09	31	1957	Египет		
713032	S-103	Aero	09	32	1957	Египет		
713033	S-103	Aero	09	33	1957	Египет		
713034	S-103	Aero	09	34	1957	Египет		
713035	S-103	Aero	09	35	1957	Египет		
713036	S-103	Aero	09	36	1957	Египет		
713037	S-103	Aero	09	37	1957	Египет		
713038	S-103	Aero	09	38	1957	Египет		
713039	S-103	Aero	09	39	1957	Египет		
713040	S-103	Aero	09	40	1957	Египет		
713041	S-103	Aero	09	41	1957	Египет		
713042	S-103	Aero	09	42	1957	Египет		
713043	S-103	Aero	09	43	1957	ЧССР	3043	20.SLPб 1.SLP МиГ-15бисSB, 30.SBOLP
713044	S-103	Aero	09	44	1957	Египет		
713045	S-103	Aero	09	45	1957	Египет		
713046	S-103	Aero	09	46	1957	Египет		
713047	S-103	Aero	09	47	1957	Египет		
713048	S-103	Aero	09	48	1957	Египет		
713049	S-103	Aero	09	49	1957	Египет		
713050	S-103	Aero	09	50	1957	Египет		
713101	S-103	Aero	10	01	1957	Египет		
713102	S-103	Aero	10	02	1957	Египет		
713103	S-103	Aero	10	03	1957	Египет		
713104	S-103	Aero	10	04	1957	Египет		
713105	S-103	Aero	10	05	1957	Египет		
713106	S-103	Aero	10	06	1957	Египет		
713107	S-103	Aero	10	07	1957	ЧССР	3107	5.SLP, 2.LShP МиГ-15бисR, Ирак
713108	S-103	Aero	10	08	1957	ЧССР	3108	5.SLP, 2.LShP МиГ-15бисT
713109	S-103	Aero	10	09	1957	ЧССР	3109	2.LSP 
713110	S-103	Aero	10	10	1957	ЧССР	3110	2.LSP МиГ-15бисSB 1.SLP
713111	S-103	Aero	10	11	1957	ЧССР	3111	2.LSP, 20.SLP потерян 27.08.59
713112	S-103	Aero	10	12	1957	ЧССР	3112	2.LSP 
713113	S-103	Aero	10	13	1957	ЧССР	3113	5.SLP МиГ-15бисT
713114	S-103	Aero	10	14	1957	ЧССР	3114	2.LSP МиГ-15бисR 18.SBOLP потерян 20.09.65
713115	S-103	Aero	10	15	1957	ЧССР	3115	2.LSP, 5.SLP МиГ-15бисR, Ирак
713116	S-103	Aero	10	16	1957	ЧССР	3116	2.LSP, 5.SLP МиГ-15бисR 45.PZLP, Ирак
713117	S-103	Aero	10	17	1957	ЧССР	3117	5.SLP МиГ-15бисSB 30.SBOLP
713118	S-103	Aero	10	18	1957	Египет		
713119	S-103	Aero	10	19	1957	Египет		
713120	S-103	Aero	10	20	1957	Египет		
713121	S-103	Aero	10	21	1957	Египет		
713122	S-103	Aero	10	22	1957	Египет		
713123	S-103	Aero	10	23	1957	ЧССР	3123	5.SLP
713124	S-103	Aero	10	24	1957	ЧССР	3124	5.SLP, 30.SBOLP столкновение в воздухе с МиГ-15бис 3783 потерян 06.08.69
713125	S-103	Aero	10	25	1957	ЧССР	3125	5.SLP
713126	S-103	Aero	10	26	1957	ЧССР	3126	МиГ-15бисR 47.PZLP
713127	S-103	Aero	10	27	1957	ЧССР	3127	2.SLP
713128	S-103	Aero	10	28	1957	ЧССР	3128	2.SLP МиГ-15бисSB
713129	S-103	Aero	10	29	1957	ЧССР	3129	2.SLP, 2.SBOLP потерян 22.09.62
713130	S-103	Aero	10	30	1957	ЧССР	3130	2.SLP МиГ-15бисSB
713131	S-103	Aero	10	31	1957	ЧССР	3131	2.SLP МиГ-15бисT Зруч эйр парк, Кбелы
713132	S-103	Aero	10	32	1957	ЧССР	3132	2.SLP МиГ-15бисSB
713133	S-103	Aero	10	33	1957	ЧССР	3133	2.SLP, 30.SBOLP, 47.PZLP МиГ-15бисSB 30.SBOLP, Зруч эйр парк, Лужаны
713134	S-103	Aero	10	34	1957	ЧССР	3134	7.SLP МиГ-15бисSB
713135	S-103	Aero	10	35	1957	ЧССР	3135	7.SLP потерян 18.04.59
713136	S-103	Aero	10	36	1957	ЧССР	3136	7.SLP, 2.SBOLP потерян 12.07.63
713137	S-103	Aero	10	37	1957	ЧССР	3137	7.SLP, 30.SBOLP, 47.PZLP МиГ-15бисSB, 30.SBOLP
713138	S-103	Aero	10	38	1957	ЧССР	3138	7.SLP МиГ-15бисT, МиГ-15бисSB 45.PZLP
713139	S-103	Aero	10	39	1957	ЧССР	3139	7.SLP МиГ-15бисSB, 30.SBOLP
713140	S-103	Aero	10	40	1957	ЧССР	3140	7.SLP МиГ-15бисT, МиГ-15бисSB 45.PZLP
713141	S-103	Aero	10	41	1957	ЧССР	3141	7.SLP МиГ-15бисSB, 30.SBOLP потерян 18.05.61
713142	S-103	Aero	10	42	1957	ЧССР	3142	7.SLP
713143	S-103	Aero	10	43	1957	ЧССР	3143	7.SLP МиГ-15бисT
713144	S-103	Aero	10	44	1957	ЧССР	3144	7.SLP МиГ-15бисT, МиГ-15бисSB 45.PZLP
713145	S-103	Aero	10	45	1957	ЧССР	3145	7.SLP МиГ-15бисSB 1.SLP
713146	S-103	Aero	10	46	1957	ЧССР	3146	7.SLP
713147	S-103	Aero	10	47	1957	ЧССР	3147	2.SLP МиГ-15бисSB
713148	S-103	Aero	10	48	1957	ЧССР	3148	2.SLP МиГ-15бисT 45.PZLP, 5.SLP, Малацки АБ
713149	S-103	Aero	10	49	1957	ЧССР	3149	7.SLP, 2.SBOLP потерян 07.02.63
713150	S-103	Aero	10	50	1957	ЧССР	3150	МиГ-15бисR 47.PZLP потерян 12.11.58

1A01001	Lim-1	PZL	01	001	15.07.52	Польша		первый									
1A01002	Lim-1	PZL	01	002	1952	Польша											
1A01003	Lim-1	PZL	01	003	1952	Польша											
1A01004	Lim-1	PZL	01	004	1952	Польша											
1A01005	Lim-1	PZL	01	005	1952	Польша		SBLim-2, США									
1A01006	Lim-1	PZL	01	006	1952	Польша											
1A01009	Lim-1	PZL	01	009		Польша	109	SBLim-2, Лодзь									
1A02001	Lim-1	PZL	02	001		Польша	2001	SBLim-2A 7.PLS									
1A02002	Lim-1	PZL	02	002													
1A02003	Lim-1	PZL	02	003													
1A02004	Lim-1	PZL	02	004		Польша	2004	SBLim-2A 7.PLS									
1A02005	Lim-1	PZL	02	005		Польша	2005	SBLim-2A, США N687									
1A02006	Lim-1	PZL	02	006													
1A02007	Lim-1	PZL	02	007													
1A02008	Lim-1	PZL	02	008													
1A02009	Lim-1	PZL	02	009													
1A02010	Lim-1	PZL	02	010													
1A02011	Lim-1	PZL	02	011													
1A02012	Lim-1	PZL	02	012													
1A02013	Lim-1	PZL	02	013													
1A02014	Lim-1	PZL	02	014													
1A02015	Lim-1	PZL	02	015													
1A02016	Lim-1	PZL	02	016													
1A02017	Lim-1	PZL	02	017													
1A02018	Lim-1	PZL	02	018													
1A02019	Lim-1	PZL	02	019													
1A02020	Lim-1	PZL	02	020													
1A02021	Lim-1	PZL	02	021													
1A02022	Lim-1	PZL	02	022													
1A02023	Lim-1	PZL	02	023													
1A02024	Lim-1	PZL	02	024													
1A02025	Lim-1	PZL	02	025													
1A02026	Lim-1	PZL	02	026													
1A02027	Lim-1	PZL	02	027													
1A02028	Lim-1	PZL	02	028													
1A02029	Lim-1	PZL	02	029													
1A02030	Lim-1	PZL	02	030													
1A02031	Lim-1	PZL	02	031													
1A02032	Lim-1	PZL	02	032		Польша	2032	SBLim-2A, США N5557B									
1A03001	Lim-1	PZL	03	001													
1A03002	Lim-1	PZL	03	002													
1A03003	Lim-1	PZL	03	003													
1A03004	Lim-1	PZL	03	004													
1A03005	Lim-1	PZL	03	005													
1A03006	Lim-1	PZL	03	006													
1A03007	Lim-1	PZL	03	007													
1A03008	Lim-1	PZL	03	008													
1A03009	Lim-1	PZL	03	009													
1A03010	Lim-1	PZL	03	010													
1A03011	Lim-1	PZL	03	011													
1A03012	Lim-1	PZL	03	012													
1A03013	Lim-1	PZL	03	013													
1A03014	Lim-1	PZL	03	014													
1A03015	Lim-1	PZL	03	015		Польша	315	SBLim-1A									
1A04001	Lim-1	PZL	04	001		Польша	401										
1A04002	Lim-1	PZL	04	002		Польша	402										
1A04003	Lim-1	PZL	04	003		Польша	403										
1A04004	Lim-1	PZL	04	004		Польша	404										
1A04005	Lim-1	PZL	04	005		Польша	405										
1A04006	Lim-1	PZL	04	006		Польша	406	SBLim-2, Венгрия 006									
1A04007	Lim-1	PZL	04	007		Польша	407	SBLim-1									
1A04008	Lim-1	PZL	04	008		Польша	408										
1A04009	Lim-1	PZL	04	009		Польша	409										
1A04010	Lim-1	PZL	04	010		Польша	410										
1A04011	Lim-1	PZL	04	011													
1A04012	Lim-1	PZL	04	012													
1A04013	Lim-1	PZL	04	013													
1A04014	Lim-1	PZL	04	014													
1A04015	Lim-1	PZL	04	015													
1A04016	Lim-1	PZL	04	016													
1A04017	Lim-1	PZL	04	017		Польша	017	SBLim-2A									
1A05001	Lim-1	PZL	05	001													
1A05002	Lim-1	PZL	05	002		Польша	002	ITWL, Варшава									
1A05003	Lim-1	PZL	05	003													
1A05004	Lim-1	PZL	05	004		Польша	04										
1A05005	Lim-1	PZL	05	005													
1A05006	Lim-1	PZL	05	006													
1A05007	Lim-1	PZL	05	007		Польша	5007	SBLim-2A, США N157GL									
1A05008	Lim-1	PZL	05	008		Польша	508	SBLim-2, Венгрия 008									
1A06001	Lim-1	PZL	06	001													
1A06002	Lim-1	PZL	06	002		Польша	602	SBLim-2, Венгрия 002									
1A06003	Lim-1	PZL	06	003													
1A06004	Lim-1	PZL	06	004													
1A06005	Lim-1	PZL	06	005													
1A06006	Lim-1	PZL	06	006													
1A06007	Lim-1	PZL	06	007		Польша	607	SBLim-2A, Австралия VH-BPG									
1A06008	Lim-1	PZL	06	008		Польша	6008	SBLim-2A 7.PLS, Лодзь									
1A06009	Lim-1	PZL	06	009													
1A06010	Lim-1	PZL	06	010		Польша	010	SBLim-2A 6010, Варшава									
1A06011	Lim-1	PZL	06	011		Польша	011	39.PLM SBLim-1									
1A06012	Lim-1	PZL	06	012		Польша	6012	SBLim-2A, США									
1A06013	Lim-1	PZL	06	013		Польша	613	SBLim-2, Бедбгия Филлипвиль									
1A06014	Lim-1	PZL	06	014		Польша	014	SBLim-2, Краков									
1A06015	Lim-1	PZL	06	015		Польша	015	SBLim-2A, Австралия VH-LSN									
1A06016	Lim-1	PZL	06	016		Польша	616	SBLim-1									
1A06017	Lim-1	PZL	06	017													
1A06018	Lim-1	PZL	06	018		Польша	014	SBLim-2, Краков									
1A06019	Lim-1	PZL	06	019													
1A06020	Lim-1	PZL	06	020													
1A06021	Lim-1	PZL	06	021		Польша	6021	SBLim-2A, США									
1A06022	Lim-1	PZL	06	022													
1A06023	Lim-1	PZL	06	023													
1A06024	Lim-1	PZL	06	024													
1A06025	Lim-1	PZL	06	025		Польша	625	SBLim-1									
1A06026	Lim-1	PZL	06	026		Польша	026	SBLim-2A, Катовице, США									
1A06027	Lim-1	PZL	06	027		Польша	027										
1A06028	Lim-1	PZL	06	028		Польша	028	SBLim-2, Венгрия 028									
1A06029	Lim-1	PZL	06	029		Польша	028										
1A06030	Lim-1	PZL	06	030		Польша	030										
1A06031	Lim-1	PZL	06	031		Польша	031	SBLim-2, Венгрия 031									
1A06032	Lim-1	PZL	06	032		Польша	032	SBLim-2A 6032, США N132DG									
1A06033	Lim-1	PZL	06	033		Польша	033	SBLim-2, Венгрия 033									
1A06034	Lim-1	PZL	06	034		Польша	634	SBLim-1, SBLim-2A 32.PLRT									
1A06035	Lim-1	PZL	06	035		Польша	035	SBLim-2A 11.PLM, Краков									
1A06036	Lim-1	PZL	06	036		Польша	036	SBLim-2A, Австралия VH-LKW									
1A06037	Lim-1	PZL	06	037		Польша	037										
1A06038	Lim-1	PZL	06	038		Польша	638	SBLim-2A, США N38BM									
1A06039	Lim-1	PZL	06	039		Польша	037										
1A06040	Lim-1	PZL	06	040		Польша	640	SBLim-2A, США N40BM									
1A06055	Lim-1	PZL	06	055		Польша	655	SBLim-1									
1A07001	Lim-1	PZL	07	001													
1A07002	Lim-1	PZL	07	002													
1A07003	Lim-1	PZL	07	003													
1A07004	Lim-1	PZL	07	004													
1A07005	Lim-1	PZL	07	005													
1A07006	Lim-1	PZL	07	006													
1A07007	Lim-1	PZL	07	007													
1A07008	Lim-1	PZL	07	008													
1A07009	Lim-1	PZL	07	009													
1A07010	Lim-1	PZL	07	010		Польша	710	SBLim-1, США N710DW									
1A07011	Lim-1	PZL	07	011													
1A07012	Lim-1	PZL	07	012		Польша	712	Краков									
1A07013	Lim-1	PZL	07	013													
1A07014	Lim-1	PZL	07	014													
1A07015	Lim-1	PZL	07	015													
1A07016	Lim-1	PZL	07	016													
1A07017	Lim-1	PZL	07	017													
1A07018	Lim-1	PZL	07	018													
1A07019	Lim-1	PZL	07	019													
1A07020	Lim-1	PZL	07	020		Польша	020	SBLim-2A, Франция Савиньи									
1A07021	Lim-1	PZL	07	021													
1A07022	Lim-1	PZL	07	022		Польша	7022	SBLim-2A, 11.PLM									
1A07023	Lim-1	PZL	07	023													
1A07024	Lim-1	PZL	07	024													
1A07025	Lim-1	PZL	07	025													
1A07026	Lim-1	PZL	07	026		Польша	7026	SBLim-2A, 7.PLM									
1A07027	Lim-1	PZL	07	027													
1A07028	Lim-1	PZL	07	028													
1A07029	Lim-1	PZL	07	029													
1A07030	Lim-1	PZL	07	030													
1A07031	Lim-1	PZL	07	031		Польша	7031	SBLim-2A, США N150MG									
1A07032	Lim-1	PZL	07	032													
1A07033	Lim-1	PZL	07	033													
1A07034	Lim-1	PZL	07	034													
1A07035	Lim-1	PZL	07	035													
1A07036	Lim-1	PZL	07	036		Польша	7036	SBLim-1, Венгрия 036									
1A07037	Lim-1	PZL	07	037													
1A07038	Lim-1	PZL	07	038													
1A07039	Lim-1	PZL	07	039		Польша	7039	SBLim-2A, 7.PLS, Лодзь									
1A07040	Lim-1	PZL	07	040													
1A07041	Lim-1	PZL	07	041													
1A07042	Lim-1	PZL	07	042													
1A07043	Lim-1	PZL	07	043		Польша	7043	SBLim-1, Венгрия 043									
1A07044	Lim-1	PZL	07	044													
1A07045	Lim-1	PZL	07	045													
1A07046	Lim-1	PZL	07	046		Польша	7046	SBLim-1, Венгрия 046									
1A07047	Lim-1	PZL	07	047													
1A07048	Lim-1	PZL	07	048		Польша	7048	SBLim-1, США N90JD									
1A07049	Lim-1	PZL	07	049													
1A07050	Lim-1	PZL	07	050													
1A07051	Lim-1	PZL	07	051		Польша	7051	SBLim-1, Сирия									
1A07052	Lim-1	PZL	07	052													
1A07053	Lim-1	PZL	07	053													
1A07054	Lim-1	PZL	07	054													
1A07055	Lim-1	PZL	07	055													
1A07056	Lim-1	PZL	07	056		Польша	056	SBLim-2A, США N76584									
1A08001	Lim-1	PZL	08	001		Польша	801	SBLim-1, Сирия									
1A08002	Lim-1	PZL	08	002		Польша	802										
1A08003	Lim-1	PZL	08	003		Польша	803										
1A08004	Lim-1	PZL	08	004		Польша	804	SBLim-1, Венгрия 004									
1A08005	Lim-1	PZL	08	005													
1A08006	Lim-1	PZL	08	006													
1A08007	Lim-1	PZL	08	007		Польша	807	SBLim-2, Австралия VH-REH									
1A08008	Lim-1	PZL	08	008													
1A08009	Lim-1	PZL	08	009													
1A08010	Lim-1	PZL	08	010													
1A08011	Lim-1	PZL	08	011		Польша	811	SBLim-2, Венгрия 011									
1A08012	Lim-1	PZL	08	012													
1A08013	Lim-1	PZL	08	013													
1A08014	Lim-1	PZL	08	014													
1A08015	Lim-1	PZL	08	015													
1A08016	Lim-1	PZL	08	016													
1A08017	Lim-1	PZL	08	017		Польша	8017	SBLim-2A, США N17KM									
1A08018	Lim-1	PZL	08	018													
1A08019	Lim-1	PZL	08	019													
1A08020	Lim-1	PZL	08	020		Польша	8020	SBLim-2A, Джонув									
1A09001	Lim-1	PZL	09	001													
1A09002	Lim-1	PZL	09	002		Польша	002	SBLim-2, SBLim-2A 9002, Лодзь									
1A09003	Lim-1	PZL	09	003													
1A09004	Lim-1	PZL	09	004													
1A09005	Lim-1	PZL	09	005		Польша	905	SBLim-2, Лодзь									
1A09006	Lim-1	PZL	09	006													
1A09007	Lim-1	PZL	09	007													
1A09008	Lim-1	PZL	09	008		Польша	908	SBLim-2A, Великобритания									
1A09009	Lim-1	PZL	09	009													
1A09010	Lim-1	PZL	09	010													
1A09011	Lim-1	PZL	09	011													
1A09012	Lim-1	PZL	09	012		Польша	012	SBLim-2A, 9012, США									
1A09013	Lim-1	PZL	09	013		Польша	9013	SBLim-2A, 39.PLM, Межецисе									
1A09014	Lim-1	PZL	09	014													
1A09015	Lim-1	PZL	09	015													
1A09016	Lim-1	PZL	09	016		Польша	9016	SBLim-2A, США N1383L									
1A09017	Lim-1	PZL	09	017		Польша	917	SBLim-2A, США									
1A10001	Lim-1	PZL	10	001		Польша	01	SBLim-2A, Познань									
1A10002	Lim-1	PZL	10	002													
1A10003	Lim-1	PZL	10	003													
1A10004	Lim-1	PZL	10	004													
1A10005	Lim-1	PZL	10	005		Польша	1005	SBLim-1									
1A10006	Lim-1	PZL	10	006													
1A10007	Lim-1	PZL	10	007													
1A10008	Lim-1	PZL	10	008													
1A10009	Lim-1	PZL	10	009													
1A10010	Lim-1	PZL	10	010													
1A10011	Lim-1	PZL	10	011		Польша	111	SBLim-2, Венгрия 011									
1A10012	Lim-1	PZL	10	012		Польша	112	SBLim-2A, Джонув									
1A10013	Lim-1	PZL	10	013													
1A10014	Lim-1	PZL	10	014													
1A10015	Lim-1	PZL	10	015		Польша	115	SBLim-2A, США N115PN									
1A10016	Lim-1	PZL	10	016													
1A10017	Lim-1	PZL	10	017		Польша	017	SBLim-2A, США N15LC									
1A10018	Lim-1	PZL	10	018		Польша	1018	SBLim-1 ITWL									
1A11001	Lim-1	PZL	11	001	1954	Польша	 	SBLim-2, Венгрия 01									
1A11002	Lim-1	PZL	11	002	1954		 										
1A11003	Lim-1	PZL	11	003	1954		 										
1A11004	Lim-1	PZL	11	004	1954		 										
1A11005	Lim-1	PZL	11	005	1954		 										
1A11006	Lim-1	PZL	11	006	1954	Польша	06	SBLim-1, Сирия									
1A11010	Lim-1	PZL	11	010	1954	Польша	10										
1A11011	Lim-1	PZL	11	011	1954		 										
1A11012	Lim-1	PZL	11	012	1954		 										
1A11013	Lim-1	PZL	11	013	1954		 										
1A11014	Lim-1	PZL	11	014	1954		 										
1A11015	Lim-1	PZL	11	015	1954		 										
1A11016	Lim-1	PZL	11	016	1954		 										
1A11017	Lim-1	PZL	11	017	1954		 										
1A11018	Lim-1	PZL	11	018	1954	Польша		SBLim-1, Сирия									
1A12001	Lim-1	PZL	12	001	1954	Польша		SBLim-1, Сирия		

1B00101	Lim-2	PZL	01	01	17.09.54	Польша	101										
1B00102	Lim-2	PZL	01	02	1954	Польша	102										
1B00103	Lim-2	PZL	01	03	1954	Польша	103	SBLim-2A									
1B00104	Lim-2R	PZL	01	04	1954	Польша	104										
1B00105	Lim-2	PZL	01	05	1954	Польша	105	SBLim-2									
1B00106	Lim-2R	PZL	01	06	1954	Польша	106										
1B00107	Lim-2	PZL	01	07	1954	Польша	107										
1B00108	Lim-2	PZL	01	08	1954	Польша	107										
1B00108	Lim-2	PZL	01	09	1954	Польша	107										
1B00110	Lim-2	PZL	01	10	1954	Польша	107										
1B00111	Lim-2	PZL	01	11	1954	Польша	107										
1B00112	Lim-2	PZL	01	12	1954	Польша	107										
1B00113	Lim-2	PZL	01	13	1954	Польша	107										
1B00114	Lim-2	PZL	01	14	1954	Польша	107										
1B00115	Lim-2	PZL	01	15	1954	Польша	107										
1B00116	Lim-2	PZL	01	16	1954	Польша	107										
1B00117	Lim-2	PZL	01	17	1954	Польша	117	SBLim-2A, SBLim-2M									
1B00201	Lim-2	PZL	02	01	1954	Польша	201										
1B00202	Lim-2	PZL	02	02	1954	Польша	202										
1B00203	Lim-2	PZL	02	03	1954	Польша	203	SBLim-2A, SBLim-2M									
1B00204	Lim-2	PZL	02	04	1954	Польша	204										
1B00205	Lim-2	PZL	02	05	1954	Польша	205	SBLim-2									
1B00206	Lim-2	PZL	02	06	1954	Польша	206										
1B00207	Lim-2	PZL	02	07	1954	Польша	207										
1B00208	Lim-2	PZL	02	08	1954	Польша	208										
1B00209	Lim-2	PZL	02	09	1954	Польша	209										
1B00210	Lim-2	PZL	02	10	1954	Польша	210										
1B00211	Lim-2	PZL	02	11	1954	Польша	211										
1B00212	Lim-2	PZL	02	12	1954	Польша	212										
1B00213	Lim-2	PZL	02	13	1954	Польша	213										
1B00214	Lim-2	PZL	02	14	1954	Польша	214										
1B00215	Lim-2	PZL	02	15	1954	Польша	215										
1B00216	Lim-2R	PZL	02	16	1954	Польша	216										
1B00301	Lim-2	PZL	03	01	1954	Польша	301	SBLim-2A, Германия Хермескейл									
1B00302	Lim-2	PZL	03	02	1954	Польша	302	SBLim-2A, США N1705U									
1B00303	Lim-2	PZL	03	03	1954	Польша	303										
1B00304	Lim-2	PZL	03	04	1954	Польша	304										
1B00305	Lim-2	PZL	03	05	1954	Польша	305	SBLim-2A 45.LED									
1B00306	Lim-2	PZL	03	06	1954	Польша	306	SBLim-2A, США N15UHQ									
1B00307	Lim-2R	PZL	03	07	1954	Польша	307										
1B00308	Lim-2	PZL	03	08	1954	Польша	308										
1B00309	Lim-2	PZL	03	09	1954	Польша	309	SBLim-2A									
1B00310	Lim-2	PZL	03	10	1954	Польша	310										
1B00311	Lim-2	PZL	03	11	1954	Польша	311	Lim-2R 6.PLM-B, Лодзь									
1B00312	Lim-2	PZL	03	12	1954	Польша	312										
1B00313	Lim-2	PZL	03	13	1954	Польша	313										
1B00314	Lim-2	PZL	03	14	1954	Польша	314										
1B00315	Lim-2	PZL	03	15	1954	Польша	315										
1B00316	Lim-2	PZL	03	16	1954	Польша	316	Lim-2R, Лодзь									
1B00317	Lim-2	PZL	03	17	1954	Польша	317	наземный стенд									
1B00318	Lim-2	PZL	03	18	1954	Польша	318										
1B00319	Lim-2	PZL	03	19	1954	Польша	319										
1B00320	Lim-2	PZL	03	20	1954	Польша	320										
1B00321	Lim-2	PZL	03	21	1954	Польша	321										
1B00322	Lim-2	PZL	03	22	1954	Польша	322										
1B00323	Lim-2	PZL	03	23	1954	Польша	323										
1B00324	Lim-2	PZL	03	24	1954	Польша	324										
1B00325	Lim-2	PZL	03	25	1954	Польша	325										
1B00326	Lim-2	PZL	03	26	1954	Польша	326										
1B00327	Lim-2	PZL	03	27	1954	Польша	327										
1B00328	Lim-2	PZL	03	28	1954	Польша	328										
1B00329	Lim-2	PZL	03	29	1954	Польша	329										
1B00330	Lim-2	PZL	03	30	1954	Польша	330										
1B00401	Lim-2	PZL	04	01	1954	Польша	401										
1B00402	Lim-2	PZL	04	02	1954	Польша	402										
1B00403	Lim-2	PZL	04	03	1954	Польша	403										
1B00404	Lim-2	PZL	04	04	1954	Польша	404										
1B00405	Lim-2	PZL	04	05	1954	Польша	405										
1B00406	Lim-2	PZL	04	06	1954	Польша	406										
1B00407	Lim-2	PZL	04	07	1954	Польша	407										
1B00408	Lim-2	PZL	04	08	1954	Польша	408										
1B00409	Lim-2	PZL	04	09	1954	Польша	409										
1B00410	Lim-2	PZL	04	10	1954	Польша	410										
1B00501	Lim-2	PZL	05	01	1954	Польша	501										
1B00502	Lim-2	PZL	05	02	1954	Польша	502										
1B00503	Lim-2	PZL	05	03	1954	Польша	503										
1B00504	Lim-2	PZL	05	04	1954	Польша	504										
1B00505	Lim-2	PZL	05	05	1954	Польша	505										
1B00506	Lim-2	PZL	05	06	1954	Польша	506										
1B00507	Lim-2	PZL	05	07	1954	Польша	507										
1B00508	Lim-2	PZL	05	08	1954	Польша	508										
1B00509	Lim-2	PZL	05	09	1954	Польша	509										
1B00510	Lim-2	PZL	05	10	1954	Польша	510										
1B00511	Lim-2	PZL	05	11	1954	Польша	511										
1B00512	Lim-2	PZL	05	12	1954	Польша	512	Lim-2R, Лодзь									
1B00601	Lim-2	PZL	06	01	1955	Польша	601										
1B00602	Lim-2	PZL	06	02	24.02.55	Польша	602	1.PLM, Лодзь									
1B00603	Lim-2	PZL	06	03	1955	Польша	603										
1B00604	Lim-2	PZL	06	04	1955	Польша	604	SBLim-2A, SBLim-2M									
1B00605	Lim-2	PZL	06	05	1955	Польша	605										
1B00606	Lim-2	PZL	06	06	1955	Польша	606										
1B00607	Lim-2R	PZL	06	07	1955	Польша	607										
1B00608	Lim-2	PZL	06	08	1955	Польша	608										
1B00609	Lim-2	PZL	06	09	1955	Польша	609										
1B00610	Lim-2	PZL	06	10	1955	Польша	610										
1B00611	Lim-2	PZL	06	11	1955	Польша	611										
1B00612	Lim-2	PZL	06	12	1955	Польша	612										
1B00613	Lim-2	PZL	06	13	1955	Польша	613										
1B00614	Lim-2	PZL	06	14	1955	Польша	614										
1B00615	Lim-2	PZL	06	15	1955	Польша	615										
1B00616	Lim-2	PZL	06	16	1955	Польша	616										
1B00617	Lim-2	PZL	06	17	1955	Польша	617										
1B00618	Lim-2	PZL	06	18	1955	Польша	618										
1B00619	Lim-2	PZL	06	19	1955	Польша	619										
1B00620	Lim-2R	PZL	06	20	1955	Польша	620										
1B00621	Lim-2	PZL	06	21	1955	Польша	621										
1B00622	Lim-2	PZL	06	22	1955	Польша	622										
1B00623	Lim-2	PZL	06	23	1955	Польша	623										
1B00624	Lim-2	PZL	06	24	1955	Польша	624										
1B00625	Lim-2	PZL	06	25	1955	Польша	625										
1B00626	Lim-2	PZL	06	26	1955	Польша	626										
1B00627	Lim-2	PZL	06	27	1955	Польша	627										
1B00628	Lim-2	PZL	06	28	1955	Польша	628										
1B00629	Lim-2	PZL	06	29	1955	Польша	629										
1B00630	Lim-2	PZL	06	30	1955	Польша	630										
1B00631	Lim-2	PZL	06	31	1955	Польша	631										
1B00632	Lim-2	PZL	06	32	1955	Польша	632										
1B00633	Lim-2	PZL	06	33	1955	Польша	633										
1B00634	Lim-2	PZL	06	34	1955	Польша	634	SBLim-2A									
1B00635	Lim-2	PZL	06	35	1955	Польша	635										
1B00701	Lim-2	PZL	07	01	1955	Польша	701										
1B00702	Lim-2	PZL	07	02	1955	Польша	702										
1B00703	Lim-2	PZL	07	03	1955	Польша	703										
1B00704	Lim-2	PZL	07	04	1955	Польша	704										
1B00705	Lim-2	PZL	07	05	1955	Польша	705										
1B00706	Lim-2	PZL	07	06	1955	Польша	706										
1B00707	Lim-2	PZL	07	07	1955	Польша	707										
1B00708	Lim-2	PZL	07	08	1955	Польша	708										
1B00709	Lim-2	PZL	07	09	1955	Польша	709	SBLim-2									
1B00710	Lim-2	PZL	07	10	1955	Польша	710										
1B00711	Lim-2	PZL	07	11	1955	Польша	711										
1B00712	Lim-2	PZL	07	12	1955	Польша	712										
1B00713	Lim-2	PZL	07	13	1955	Польша	713										
1B00714	Lim-2	PZL	07	14	1955	Польша	714										
1B00715	Lim-2	PZL	07	15	1955	Польша	715										
1B00716	Lim-2	PZL	07	16	1955	Польша	716										
1B00717	Lim-2	PZL	07	17	1955	Польша	717										
1B00718	Lim-2	PZL	07	18	1955	Польша	718										
1B00719	Lim-2	PZL	07	19	1955	Польша	719										
1B00720	Lim-2	PZL	07	20	1955	Польша	720										
1B00721	Lim-2	PZL	07	21	1955	Польша	721										
1B00722	Lim-2	PZL	07	22	1955	Польша	722										
1B00723	Lim-2	PZL	07	23	1955	Польша	723										
1B00724	Lim-2	PZL	07	24	1955	Польша	724										
1B00725	Lim-2	PZL	07	25	1955	Польша	725										
1B00726	Lim-2	PZL	07	26	1955	Польша	726										
1B00727	Lim-2	PZL	07	27	1955	Польша	727										
1B00728	Lim-2	PZL	07	28	1955	Польша	728										
1B00729	Lim-2	PZL	07	29	1955	Польша	729										
1B00730	Lim-2	PZL	07	30	1955	Польша	730										
1B00731	Lim-2	PZL	07	31	1955	Польша	731										
1B00732	Lim-2	PZL	07	32	1955	Польша	0732	SBLim-2A 7.PLS									
1B00733	Lim-2	PZL	07	33	1955	Польша	733										
1B00734	Lim-2	PZL	07	34	1955	Польша	734										
1B00735	Lim-2	PZL	07	35	1955	Польша	735										
1B00736	Lim-2	PZL	07	36	1955	Польша	736										
1B00737	Lim-2	PZL	07	37	1955	Польша	737										
1B00738	Lim-2	PZL	07	38	1955	Польша	738										
1B00739	Lim-2	PZL	07	39	1955	Польша	739										
1B00740	Lim-2	PZL	07	40	1955	Польша	740										
1B00741	Lim-2	PZL	07	41	1955	Польша	741										
1B00742	Lim-2	PZL	07	42	1955	Польша	742										
1B00743	Lim-2	PZL	07	43	1955	Польша	743										
1B00744	Lim-2	PZL	07	44	1955	Польша	744										
1B00745	Lim-2	PZL	07	45	1955	Польша	745										
1B00746	Lim-2	PZL	07	46	1955	Польша	746										
1B00747	Lim-2	PZL	07	47	1955	Польша	747										
1B00748	Lim-2	PZL	07	48	1955	Польша	748	SBLim-2A, США N78053									
1B00801	Lim-2	PZL	08	01	1955	Польша	801										
1B00802	Lim-2	PZL	08	02	1955	Польша	802										
1B00803	Lim-2	PZL	08	03	1955	Польша	803										
1B00804	Lim-2	PZL	08	04	1955	Польша	804										
1B00805	Lim-2	PZL	08	05	1955	Польша	805										
1B00806	Lim-2	PZL	08	06	1955	Польша	806										
1B00807	Lim-2	PZL	08	07	1955	Польша	807										
1B00808	Lim-2	PZL	08	08	1955	Польша	808										
1B00809	Lim-2	PZL	08	09	1955	Польша	809										
1B00810	Lim-2	PZL	08	10	1955	Польша	810										
1B00811	Lim-2	PZL	08	11	1955	Польша	811										
1B00812	Lim-2	PZL	08	12	1955	Польша	812										
1B00813	Lim-2	PZL	08	13	1955	Польша	813										
1B00814	Lim-2	PZL	08	14	1955	Польша	814										
1B00815	Lim-2	PZL	08	15	1955	Польша	815										
1B00816	Lim-2	PZL	08	16	1955	Польша	816										
1B00817	Lim-2	PZL	08	17	1955	Польша	817										
1B00818	Lim-2	PZL	08	18	1955	Польша	818										
1B00819	Lim-2	PZL	08	19	1955	Польша	819										
1B00820	Lim-2	PZL	08	20	1955	Польша	820										
1B00821	Lim-2	PZL	08	21	1955	Польша	821										
1B00822	Lim-2	PZL	08	22	1955	Польша	822	США N822JM									
1B00823	Lim-2	PZL	08	23	1955	Польша	823										
1B00824	Lim-2	PZL	08	24	1955	Польша	824										
1B00901	Lim-2	PZL	09	01	1955	Польша	901										
1B00902	Lim-2	PZL	09	02	1955	Польша	902										
1B00903	Lim-2	PZL	09	03	1955	Польша	903										
1B00904	Lim-2	PZL	09	04	1955	Польша	904										
1B00905	Lim-2	PZL	09	05	1955	Польша	905										
1B00906	Lim-2	PZL	09	06	1955	Польша	906										
1B00907	Lim-2	PZL	09	07	1955	Польша	907										
1B00908	Lim-2	PZL	09	08	1955	Польша	908										
1B00909	Lim-2	PZL	09	09	1955	Польша	909										
1B00910	Lim-2	PZL	09	10	1955	Польша	910										
1B00911	Lim-2	PZL	09	11	1955	Польша	911										
1B00912	Lim-2	PZL	09	12	1955	Польша	912										
1B00913	Lim-2	PZL	09	13	1955	Польша	913										
1B00914	Lim-2	PZL	09	14	1955	Польша	914										
1B00915	Lim-2	PZL	09	15	1955	Польша	915										
1B00916	Lim-2	PZL	09	16	1955	Польша	916										
1B00917	Lim-2	PZL	09	17	1955	Польша	917										
1B00918	Lim-2	PZL	09	18	1955	Польша	918										
1B00919	Lim-2	PZL	09	19	1955	Польша	919										
1B00920	Lim-2	PZL	09	20	1955	Польша	920										
1B00921	Lim-2	PZL	09	21	1955	Польша	921										
1B00922	Lim-2	PZL	09	22	1955	Польша	922										
1B00923	Lim-2	PZL	09	23	1955	Польша	923										
1B00924	Lim-2	PZL	09	24	1955	Польша	924										
1B00925	Lim-2	PZL	09	25	1955	Польша	925										
1B00926	Lim-2	PZL	09	26	1955	Польша	926										
1B00927	Lim-2	PZL	09	27	1955	Польша	927										
1B00928	Lim-2	PZL	09	28	1955	Польша	928										
1B00929	Lim-2	PZL	09	29	1955	Польша	929	столкновение с Lim-5 потерян 26.06.58									
1B01001	Lim-2	PZL	10	01		Польша	1001										
1B01002	Lim-2	PZL	10	02		Польша	1002										
1B01003	Lim-2	PZL	10	03		Польша	1003										
1B01004	Lim-2	PZL	10	04		Польша	1004										
1B01005	Lim-2	PZL	10	05		Польша	1005										
1B01006	Lim-2	PZL	10	06		Польша	1006										
1B01007	Lim-2	PZL	10	07		Польша	1007										
1B01008	Lim-2	PZL	10	08		Польша	1008										
1B01009	Lim-2	PZL	10	09		Польша	1009										
1B01010	Lim-2	PZL	10	10		Польша	1010										
1B01011	Lim-2	PZL	10	11		Польша	1011										
1B01012	Lim-2	PZL	10	12		Польша	1012										
1B01013	Lim-2	PZL	10	13		Польша	1013	США N13KM									
1B01014	Lim-2	PZL	10	14		Польша	1014										
1B01015	Lim-2	PZL	10	15		Польша	1015										
1B01016	Lim-2	PZL	10	16		Польша	1016	США N15YY									
1B01017	Lim-2	PZL	10	17		Польша	1017										
1B01018	Lim-2	PZL	10	18		Польша	1018										
1B01019	Lim-2	PZL	10	19		Польша	1019										
1B01020	Lim-2	PZL	10	20		Польша	1020										
1B01101	Lim-2	PZL	11	01		Польша	1101										
1B01102	Lim-2	PZL	11	02		Польша	1102										
1B01103	Lim-2	PZL	11	03		Польша	1103										
1B01104	Lim-2	PZL	11	04		Польша	1104										
1B01105	Lim-2	PZL	11	05		Польша	1105										
1B01106	Lim-2	PZL	11	06		Польша	1106										
1B01107	Lim-2	PZL	11	07		Польша	1107										
1B01108	Lim-2	PZL	11	08		Польша	1108										
1B01109	Lim-2	PZL	11	09		Польша	1109										
1B01110	Lim-2	PZL	11	10		Польша	1110										
1B01111	Lim-2	PZL	11	11		Польша	1111										
1B01112	Lim-2	PZL	11	12		Польша	1112										
1B01113	Lim-2	PZL	11	13		Польша	1113										
1B01114	Lim-2	PZL	11	14		Польша	1114										
1B01115	Lim-2	PZL	11	15		Польша	1115										
1B01116	Lim-2	PZL	11	16		Польша	1116										
1B01117	Lim-2	PZL	11	17		Польша	1117										
1B01118	Lim-2	PZL	11	18		Польша	1118										
1B01119	Lim-2	PZL	11	19		Польша	1119										
1B01120	Lim-2	PZL	11	20		Польша	1120	Великобритания, Хендрон									
1B01121	Lim-2	PZL	11	21		Польша	1121										
1B01122	Lim-2	PZL	11	22		Польша	1122										
1B01123	Lim-2	PZL	11	23		Польша	1123										
1B01124	Lim-2	PZL	11	24		Польша	1124										
1B01125	Lim-2	PZL	11	25		Польша	1125										
1B01126	Lim-2	PZL	11	26		Польша	1126										
1B01127	Lim-2	PZL	11	27		Польша	1127	камуфляж									
1B01201	Lim-2	PZL	12	01		Польша	1201										
1B01202	Lim-2	PZL	12	02		Польша	1202										
1B01203	Lim-2	PZL	12	03		Польша	1203										
1B01204	Lim-2	PZL	12	04		Польша	1204										
1B01205	Lim-2	PZL	12	05		Польша	1205	США N205JM									
1B01206	Lim-2	PZL	12	06		Польша	1206										
1B01207	Lim-2	PZL	12	07		Польша	1207										
1B01208	Lim-2	PZL	12	08		Польша	1208										
1B01209	Lim-2	PZL	12	09		Польша	1209										
1B01210	Lim-2	PZL	12	10		Польша	1210										
1B01211	Lim-2	PZL	12	11		Польша	1211										
1B01212	Lim-2	PZL	12	12		Польша	1212										
1B01213	Lim-2	PZL	12	13		Польша	1213										
1B01214	Lim-2	PZL	12	14		Польша	1214										
1B01215	Lim-2	PZL	12	15		Польша	1215										
1B01216	Lim-2	PZL	12	16		Польша	1216										
1B01217	Lim-2	PZL	12	17		Польша	1217										
1B01218	Lim-2	PZL	12	18		Польша	1218										
1B01219	Lim-2	PZL	12	19		Польша	1219										
1B01220	Lim-2	PZL	12	20		Польша	1220										
1B01221	Lim-2	PZL	12	21		Польша	1221										
1B01222	Lim-2	PZL	12	22		Польша	1222										
1B01223	Lim-2	PZL	12	23		Польша	1223										
1B01224	Lim-2	PZL	12	24		Польша	1224										
1B01225	Lim-2	PZL	12	25		Польша	1225										
1B01226	Lim-2	PZL	12	26		Польша	1226										
1B01227	Lim-2	PZL	12	27		Польша	1227	камуфляж									
1B01228	Lim-2	PZL	12	28		Польша	1228										
1B01229	Lim-2	PZL	12	29		Польша	1229										
1B01230	Lim-2	PZL	12	30		Польша	1230	Краков									
1B01301	Lim-2	PZL	13	01		Польша	1301	США									
1B01302	Lim-2	PZL	13	02		Польша	1302										
1B01303	Lim-2	PZL	13	03		Польша	1303										
1B01304	Lim-2	PZL	13	04		Польша	1304										
1B01305	Lim-2	PZL	13	05		Польша	1305										
1B01306	Lim-2	PZL	13	06		Польша	1306										
1B01307	Lim-2	PZL	13	07		Польша	1307										
1B01308	Lim-2	PZL	13	08		Польша	1308										
1B01309	Lim-2	PZL	13	09		Польша	1309										
1B01310	Lim-2	PZL	13	10		Польша	1310										
1B01311	Lim-2	PZL	13	11		Польша	1311										
1B01312	Lim-2	PZL	13	12		Польша	1312	Варшава									
1B01313	Lim-2	PZL	13	13		Польша	1313										
1B01314	Lim-2	PZL	13	14		Польша	1314										
1B01315	Lim-2	PZL	13	15		Польша	1315										
1B01316	Lim-2	PZL	13	16		Польша	1316										
1B01317	Lim-2	PZL	13	17		Польша	1317										
1B01318	Lim-2	PZL	13	18		Польша	1318										
1B01319	Lim-2	PZL	13	19		Польша	1319										
1B01320	Lim-2	PZL	13	20		Польша	1320										
1B01321	Lim-2	PZL	13	21		Польша	1321										
1B01322	Lim-2	PZL	13	22		Польша	1322	столкновение с Lim-5 1528 потерян 25.06.63									
1B01323	Lim-2	PZL	13	23		Польша	1323										
1B01401	Lim-2	PZL	14	01		Польша	1401										
1B01402	Lim-2	PZL	14	02		Польша	1402										
1B01403	Lim-2	PZL	14	03		Польша	1403										
1B01404	Lim-2	PZL	14	04		Польша	1404										
1B01405	Lim-2	PZL	14	05		Польша	1405										
1B01406	Lim-2	PZL	14	06		Польша	1406										
1B01407	Lim-2	PZL	14	07		Польша	1407										
1B01408	Lim-2	PZL	14	08		Польша	1408										
1B01409	Lim-2	PZL	14	09		Польша	1409										
1B01410	Lim-2	PZL	14	10		Польша	1410										
1B01411	Lim-2	PZL	14	11		Польша	1411										
1B01412	Lim-2	PZL	14	12		Польша	1412										
1B01413	Lim-2	PZL	14	13		Польша	1413										
1B01414	Lim-2	PZL	14	14		Польша	1414										
1B01415	Lim-2	PZL	14	15		Польша	1415										
1B01416	Lim-2	PZL	14	16		Польша	1416	США N416JM									
1B01417	Lim-2	PZL	14	17		Польша	1417										
1B01418	Lim-2	PZL	14	18		Польша	1418										
1B01419	Lim-2	PZL	14	19		Польша	1419										
1B01420	Lim-2	PZL	14	20		Польша	1420	Великобритания G-BMZF									
1B01421	Lim-2	PZL	14	21		Польша	1421										
1B01422	Lim-2	PZL	14	22		Польша	1422	столкновение в воздухе с Lim-5 1528 потерян 25.06.63									
1B01423	Lim-2	PZL	14	23		Польша	1423										
1B01501	Lim-2	PZL	15	01	1956	Польша	1501										
1B01502	Lim-2	PZL	15	02	1956	Польша	1502										
1B01503	Lim-2	PZL	15	03	1956	Польша	1503										
1B01504	Lim-2	PZL	15	04	1956	Польша	1504										
1B01505	Lim-2	PZL	15	05	1956	Польша	1505										
1B01506	Lim-2	PZL	15	06	1956	Польша	1506										
1B01507	Lim-2	PZL	15	07	1956	Польша	1507										
1B01508	Lim-2	PZL	15	08	1956	Польша	1508										
1B01509	Lim-2	PZL	15	09	1956	Польша	1509										
1B01510	Lim-2	PZL	15	10	1956	Польша	1510										
1B01511	Lim-2	PZL	15	11	1956	Польша	1511										
1B01512	Lim-2	PZL	15	12	1956	Польша	1512										
1B01513	Lim-2	PZL	15	13	1956	Польша	1513										
1B01514	Lim-2	PZL	15	14	1956	Польша	1514										
1B01515	Lim-2	PZL	15	15	1956	Польша	1515										
1B01516	Lim-2	PZL	15	16	1956	Польша	1516										
1B01517	Lim-2	PZL	15	17	1956	Польша	1517										
1B01518	Lim-2	PZL	15	18	1956	Польша	1518										
1B01519	Lim-2	PZL	15	19	1956	Польша	1519										
1B01520	Lim-2	PZL	15	20	1956	Польша	1520										
1B01521	Lim-2	PZL	15	21	1956	Польша	1521										
1B01522	Lim-2	PZL	15	22	1956	Польша	1522										
1B01523	Lim-2	PZL	15	23	1956	Польша	1523										
1B01524	Lim-2	PZL	15	24	1956	Польша	1524										
1B01525	Lim-2	PZL	15	25	1956	Польша	1525										
1B01526	Lim-2	PZL	15	26	1956	Польша	1526	Скажиско Каменна									
1B01527	Lim-2	PZL	15	27	1956	Польша	1527	Lim-2R Андрихув									
1B01528	Lim-2	PZL	15	28	1956	Польша	1528										
1B01529	Lim-2	PZL	15	29	1956	Польша	1529										
1B01530	Lim-2	PZL	15	30	1956	Польша	1530	real McCoy									
1B01601	Lim-2	PZL	16	01	1956	Польша	1601										
1B01602	Lim-2	PZL	16	02	1956	Польша	1602										
1B01603	Lim-2	PZL	16	03	1956	Польша	1603										
1B01604	Lim-2	PZL	16	04	1956	Польша	1604										
1B01605	Lim-2	PZL	16	05	1956	Польша	1605										
1B01606	Lim-2	PZL	16	06	1956	Польша	1606	США N606BM									
1B01607	Lim-2	PZL	16	07	1956	Польша	1607										
1B01608	Lim-2	PZL	16	08	1956	Польша	1608										
1B01609	Lim-2	PZL	16	09	1956	Польша	1609										
1B01610	Lim-2	PZL	16	10	1956	Польша	1610										
1B01611	Lim-2	PZL	16	11	1956	Польша	1611										
1B01612	Lim-2	PZL	16	12	1956	Польша	1612	Лодзь									
1B01613	Lim-2	PZL	16	13	1956	Польша	1613										
1B01614	Lim-2	PZL	16	14	1956	Польша	1614	США N614BM									
1B01615	Lim-2	PZL	16	15	1956	Польша	1615										
1B01616	Lim-2	PZL	16	16	1956	Польша	1616										
1B01617	Lim-2	PZL	16	17	1956	Польша	1617										
1B01618	Lim-2	PZL	16	18	1956	Польша	1618										
1B01619	Lim-2	PZL	16	19	1956	Польша	1619										
1B01620	Lim-2	PZL	16	20	1956	Польша	1620										
1B01621	Lim-2	PZL	16	21	1956	Польша	1621	США N621BM									
1B01622	Lim-2	PZL	16	22	1956	Польша	1622										
1B01623	Lim-2	PZL	16	23	1956	Польша	1623										
1B01624	Lim-2	PZL	16	24	1956	Польша	1624										
1B01625	Lim-2	PZL	16	25	1956	Польша	1625										
1B01626	Lim-2	PZL	16	26	1956	Польша	1626										
1B01627	Lim-2	PZL	16	27	1956	Польша	1627										
1B01628	Lim-2	PZL	16	28	1956	Польша	1628										
1B01629	Lim-2	PZL	16	29	1956	Польша	1629	США N629BM									
1B01630	Lim-2	PZL	16	30	1956	Польша	1630										
1B01701	Lim-2	PZL	17	01	1956	Польша	1701										
1B01702	Lim-2	PZL	17	02	1956	Польша	1702										
1B01703	Lim-2	PZL	17	03	1956	Польша	1703										
1B01704	Lim-2	PZL	17	04	1956	Польша	1704										
1B01705	Lim-2	PZL	17	05	1956	Польша	1705	Колобжег 1978, 1984									
1B01801	Lim-2	PZL	18	01	1956	Польша	1801										
1B01802	Lim-2	PZL	18	02	1956	Польша	1802										
1B01803	Lim-2	PZL	18	03	1956	Польша	1803	Греция 301									
1B01804	Lim-2	PZL	18	04	1956	Польша	1804										
1B01805	Lim-2	PZL	18	05	1956	Польша	1805										
1B01806	Lim-2	PZL	18	06	1956	Польша	1806										
1B01807	Lim-2	PZL	18	07	1956	Польша	1807										
1B01808	Lim-2	PZL	18	08	1956	Польша	1808										
1B01809	Lim-2	PZL	18	09	1956	Польша	1809	Lim-2R Джонов 									
1B01901	Lim-2	PZL	19	01	1956	Польша	1901										
1B01902	Lim-2	PZL	19	02	1956	Польша	1902										
1B01903	Lim-2	PZL	19	03	1956	Польша	1903										
1B01904	Lim-2	PZL	19	04	1956	Польша	1904										
1B01905	Lim-2	PZL	19	05	1956	Польша	1905										
1B01906	Lim-2	PZL	19	06	1956	Польша	1906										
1B01907	Lim-2	PZL	19	07	1956	Польша	1907										
1B01908	Lim-2	PZL	19	08	1956	Польша	1908										
1B01909	Lim-2	PZL	19	09	1956	Польша	1909										
1B01910	Lim-2	PZL	19	10	1956	Польша	1910										
1B01911	Lim-2	PZL	19	11	1956	Польша	1911										
1B01912	Lim-2	PZL	19	12	1956	Польша	1912										
1B01913	Lim-2	PZL	19	13	11.56	Польша	1913										
1B01914	Lim-2	PZL	19	14	23.11.56	Польша	1914																		

142600	СS-102	Aero	01	00	1954	ЧССР	2600	47.PZLP первый									
142601	СS-102	Aero	01	01	1954	ЧССР	2601	5.SLP, 8.SLP, 3.SLP, 1.LShP, 6.SBOLP потерян 21.02.74									
142602	СS-102	Aero	01	02	1954	ЧССР	2602	5.SLP									
142603	СS-102	Aero	01	03	1954	ЧССР	2603	15.SLP									
142604	СS-102	Aero	01	04	1954	ЧССР	2604	2.SLP потерян 04.01.59									
142605	СS-102	Aero	01	05	1954	ЧССР	2605	11.SLP, 47.PZLP									
142606	СS-102	Aero	01	06	1954	ЧССР	2606	16.SLP, 6.SBOLP 									
142607	СS-102	Aero	01	07	1954	ЧССР	NF-42	11.SLP 2607, 15.SLP									
142608	СS-102	Aero	01	08	1954	ЧССР	ZF-22	16.SLP									
142609	СS-102	Aero	01	09	1954	ЧССР	RD-66	15.SLP 2609, 11.SLP потерян 20.12.60									
142610	СS-102	Aero	01	10	1954	ЧССР	2610										
142611	СS-102	Aero	01	11	1954	ЧССР	2611	11.SLP 2611 VM VHU									
142612	СS-102	Aero	01	12	1954	ЧССР											
142613	СS-102	Aero	01	13	1954	ЧССР	NF-27	15.SLP 2613, 11.SLP, 30.SBOLP столкновение в воздухе с МиГ-15SB 5235 потерян 15.03.63									
142615	СS-102	Aero	01	15	1954	ЧССР	2615	11.SLP потерян 03.05.63									
142616	СS-102	Aero	01	16	1954	ЧССР	2616	5.SLP, 17.SLP потерян 02.06.64									
142617	СS-102	Aero	01	17	1954	ЧССР	2617	16.SLP									
142618	СS-102	Aero	01	18	1954	ЧССР	2618	8.SLP потерян 26.07.55									
142619	СS-102	Aero	01	19	1954	ЧССР	2619	2.LShP потерян 23.05.61									
142620	СS-102	Aero	01	20	1954	ЧССР	2620	5.SLP Словакия Жиар над Громом									
142621	СS-102	Aero	01	21	1954	ЧССР	2621										
142622	СS-102	Aero	01	22	1954	ЧССР	2622	9.SLP, 1.SLP потерян 19.07.57									
142623	СS-102	Aero	01	23	1954	ЧССР	2623	9.SLP, 20.SLP, 6.SBOLP потерян 21.04.61									
142624	СS-102	Aero	01	24	1954	ЧССР	2624	9.SLP									
142625	СS-102	Aero	01	25	1954	ЧССР	2625	9.SLP, 19.SLP, 20.SLP									
142626	СS-102	Aero	01	26	1954	ЧССР	JW-46	1.SLP 2626, 2.SBOLP потерян 13.10.61									
142627	СS-102	Aero	01	27	1954	ЧССР	TL-29	1.SLP									
142628	СS-102	Aero	01	28	1954	ЧССР	2628	47.PZLP									
142629	СS-102	Aero	01	29	1954	ЧССР	2629	1.SLP, 47.PZLP									
142630	СS-102	Aero	01	30	1954	ЧССР	2630	19.SLP									
142631	СS-102	Aero	01	31	1954	ЧССР	2631	2.SLP									
142632	СS-102	Aero	01	32	1954	ЧССР	2632										
142633	СS-102	Aero	01	33	11.54	ЧССР	2633	2.SLP, 2.LShP потерян 25.02.66									
142634	СS-102	Aero	01	34	1954	ЧССР	2634	19.SLP Ирак									
142635	СS-102	Aero	01	35	1954	ЧССР	2635										
142637	СS-102	Aero	01	37	1954	ЧССР	2637										
142693	СS-102	Aero	01	93	1954	Польша	193	Лодзь									
142697	СS-102	Aero	01	97	1954	Польша	197	Деблин									
247003	СS-102	Aero	02	03	1954	Польша	203	39.PLM									
242201	СS-102	Aero	02	01	1954	Польша	21	SBLim-2									
242209	СS-102	Aero	02	09	1954	Польша											
242210	СS-102	Aero	02	10	1954	Польша											
242211	СS-102	Aero	02	11	1954	Польша											
242213	СS-102	Aero	02	13	1954	Польша											
242221	СS-102	Aero	02	21	1954	Польша											
242234	СS-102	Aero	02	34	1954	Польша											
242245	СS-102	Aero	02	45	1954	Польша											
242266	СS-102	Aero	02	66	1954	Польша	266	39.PLM, США N41125									
242271	СS-102	Aero	02	71	1954	Польша	2271	39.PLM, США N271JM									
242273	СS-102	Aero	02	73	1954	Польша	273										
242276	СS-102	Aero	02	76	1954	Польша											
242278	СS-102	Aero	02	78	1954	Польша											
242012	СS-102	Aero	03	12	1954	ЧССР	2012										
512017	СS-102	Aero	03	17	1955	Болгария											
512020	СS-102	Aero	03	20	1955	Польша	2020										
512032	СS-102	Aero	03	32	1955	Польша	2032	США N5557B									
512038	СS-102	Aero	03	38	1955	Болгария											
512059	СS-102	Aero	03	59	1955	ЧССР	2059	СССР									
512065	СS-102	Aero	03	65	1955	Болгария											
512070	СS-102	Aero	03	70	1955	ЧССР	2070	4.SLP									
512071	СS-102	Aero	03	71	1955	Польша	2071										
512074	СS-102	Aero	03	74	1955	Болгария											
512089	СS-102	Aero	03	89	1955	Болгария											
512098	СS-102	Aero	03	98	1955	Болгария											
512105	СS-102	Aero	04	05	1955	ЧССР	2105										
512114	СS-102	Aero	04	14	1955	Венгрия	114	продан									
512117	СS-102	Aero	04	17	1955	ЧССР	2117	Ирак									
512132	СS-102	Aero	04	32	1955	Болгария											
512134	СS-102	Aero	04	34	1955	Румыния	134										
512135	СS-102	Aero	04	35	1955	Румыния	135										
512136	СS-102	Aero	04	36	1955	Румыния	136										
512138	СS-102	Aero	04	38	1955	Румыния	2138										
512140	СS-102	Aero	04	40	1955	Румыния	2140										
512141	СS-102	Aero	04	41	1955	Румыния	2141										
512145	СS-102	Aero	04	45	1955	Румыния	2145										
512146	СS-102	Aero	04	46	1955	Румыния	2146										
512151	СS-102	Aero	04	51	1955	Румыния	5121										
512155	СS-102	Aero	04	55	1955	Румыния	2155										
512164	СS-102	Aero	04	64	1955	Румыния	2164	потерян 07.10.86									
512190	СS-102	Aero	04	90	1955	Польша	2190										
512191	СS-102	Aero	04	91	1955	ЧССР	2191	8.SLP									
512192	СS-102	Aero	04	92	1955	Румыния	2192										
512193	СS-102	Aero	04	93	1955	Польша	2193										
512194	СS-102	Aero	04	94	1955	Польша	2194										
512195	СS-102	Aero	04	95	1955	Венгрия	195										
512196	СS-102	Aero	04	96	1955	Польша	2196										
512197	СS-102	Aero	04	97	1955	Болгария											
512198	СS-102	Aero	04	98	1955	Румыния	2198	потерян 17.02.63									
512199	СS-102	Aero	04	99	1955	Румыния	2199										
512200	СS-102	Aero	04	100	1955	Египет											
522502	СS-102	Aero	05	02	1955	Румыния	2502										
522503	СS-102	Aero	05	03	1955	Румыния	2503										
522504	СS-102	Aero	05	04	1955	Румыния	2504										
522505	СS-102	Aero	05	05	1955	Румыния	2505										
522506	СS-102	Aero	05	06	1955	Румыния	2506										
522507	СS-102	Aero	05	07	1955	Венгрия	507	продан									
522508	СS-102	Aero	05	08	1955	Румыния	2508										
522509	СS-102	Aero	05	09	1955	Польша	2509										
522510	СS-102	Aero	05	10	1955	Румыния	2510										
522514	СS-102	Aero	05	14	1955	Польша	2514										
522521	СS-102	Aero	05	21	1955	Польша	2521										
522523	СS-102	Aero	05	23	1955	Египет											
522531	СS-102	Aero	05	31	1955	Египет											
522532	СS-102	Aero	05	32	1955	Египет											
522538	СS-102	Aero	05	38	1955	Египет											
522540	СS-102	Aero	05	40	1955	Египет											
522541	СS-102	Aero	05	41	1955	Польша	2541										
522542	СS-102	Aero	05	42	1955	Польша	2542										
522543	СS-102	Aero	05	43	1955	Польша	543	45.LED, США									
522544	СS-102	Aero	05	44	1955	Польша	2544										
522545	СS-102	Aero	05	45	1955	Польша	2545	Сирия									
522546	СS-102	Aero	05	46	1955	Польша	546	SBLIm-2, США N15UT									
522547	СS-102	Aero	05	47	1955	ЧССР	2547	8.SLP, 4.SLP									
522548	СS-102	Aero	05	48	1955	ЧССР	2548	Ирак									
522555	СS-102	Aero	05	55	1955	Польша	555	SBLIm-2, США N215UT									
522577	СS-102	Aero	05	77	1955	Венгрия	577										
522596	СS-102	Aero	05	96	1955	Польша	596										
522597	СS-102	Aero	05	97	1955	Польша	597	Деблин									
612302	СS-102	Aero	06	02	1956	ГДР	1	JG 2									
612303	СS-102	Aero	06	03	1956	Польша	2303										
612304	СS-102	Aero	06	04	1956	Польша	2304										
612308	СS-102	Aero	06	08	1956	ГДР	143	JG 9									
612339	СS-102	Aero	06	39	1956	ГДР	186	JG 8									
612346	СS-102	Aero	06	46	1956	Польша	2346										
612347	СS-102	Aero	06	47	1956	ГДР	2	JG 1									
612348	СS-102	Aero	06	48	1956	ГДР	3	JG 2, JG 8									
612353	СS-102	Aero	06	53	1956	Польша	2353										
612357	СS-102	Aero	06	57	1956	СССР	85	159-й ГвИАП									
612676	СS-102	Aero	06	76	1956	ЧССР	2676	2.SLP, 16.SLP потерян 14.01.57									
612707	СS-102	Aero	07	07	1956	Польша	2707										
612709	СS-102	Aero	07	07	1956	ЧССР	2709	18.SLP									
612711	СS-102	Aero	07	11	1956	Польша	2711										
612712	СS-102	Aero	07	12	1956	Польша	2712										
612713	СS-102	Aero	07	13	1956	Польша	2713										
612720	СS-102	Aero	07	20	1956	ЧССР	2720	18.SLP									
612726	СS-102	Aero	07	26	1956	ЧССР	2726	18.SLP									
612727	СS-102	Aero	07	27	1956	ЧССР	2727	7.SLP									
612731	СS-102	Aero	07	31	1956	ЧССР	2731	15.SLP, 11.SLP									
612732	СS-102	Aero	07	32	1956	ЧССР	2732	7.SLP, 6.SBOLP									
612736	СS-102	Aero	07	36	1956	СССР		769-й ИАП потерян 27.03.68									
612739	СS-102	Aero	07	39	1956	СССР	18	769-й ИАП потерян 27.03.68									
612740	СS-102	Aero	07	40	1956	ЧССР	2740	19.SLP									
612741	СS-102	Aero	07	41	1956	ЧССР	2741	2.SLP									
612743	СS-102	Aero	07	43	1956	ЧССР	2743	47.PZLP потерян 08.07.60									
612744	СS-102	Aero	07	44	1956	ЧССР	2744	4.SLP, 30.SBOLP, VZLU OK-010, Кбелы									
612745	СS-102	Aero	07	45	1956	ЧССР	2745	7.SLP									
612746	СS-102	Aero	07	46	1956	ЧССР	VT-90	7.SLP, 3.SLP									
612747	СS-102	Aero	07	47	1956	ЧССР	2747	19.SLP									
612748	СS-102	Aero	07	48	1956	ЧССР	2748	9.SLP									
612750	СS-102	Aero	07	50	1956	ЧССР	2750	17.SLP									
612751	СS-102	Aero	07	51	1956	ЧССР	2751	9.SLP									
612752	СS-102	Aero	07	52	1956	ЧССР	2752	4.SLP									
612753	СS-102	Aero	07	53	1956	ЧССР	2753	3.SLP									
612754	СS-102	Aero	07	54	1956	Венгрия	754										
612755	СS-102	Aero	07	55	1956	Венгрия	755										
612759	СS-102	Aero	07	59	1956	ЧССР	2759	7.SLP, 4.LShP потерян 20.10.69									
612761	СS-102	Aero	07	61	1956	ЧССР	2761	Польша 2761									
612762	СS-102	Aero	07	62	1956	Венгрия	762	потерян 21.03.60									
612763	СS-102	Aero	07	63	1956	ЧССР	2763	Болгария									
612764	СS-102	Aero	07	64	1956	ЧССР	2765										
612765	СS-102	Aero	07	65	1956	ЧССР	2765	7.SLP									
612766	СS-102	Aero	07	66	1956	ЧССР	2766	18.SLP, 19.SLP, 20.SLP									
612767	СS-102	Aero	07	67	1956	Венгрия	767										
612768	СS-102	Aero	07	68	1956	Польша	2768										
612770	СS-102	Aero	07	70	1956	ЧССР	2770	18.SLP									
612771	СS-102	Aero	07	71	1956	Венгрия	771										
612772	СS-102	Aero	07	72	1956	ЧССР	2772										
612773	СS-102	Aero	07	73	1956	ЧССР	2773	11.SLP, 4.SLP потерян 08.11.63									
612774	СS-102	Aero	07	74	1956	Венгрия	774	потерян 03.06.63									
612775	СS-102	Aero	07	75	1956	Венгрия	775										
612777	СS-102	Aero	07	77	1956	ЧССР	2777	5.SLP потерян 01.11.62									
612778	СS-102	Aero	07	78	1956	Венгрия	778										
612779	СS-102	Aero	07	79	1956	Венгрия	779	памятник 1950									
612780	СS-102	Aero	07	80	1956	ЧССР	LV-29	2780 2.LShP, 20.SLP									
612781	СS-102	Aero	07	81	1956	ЧССР	2781	Болгария 202 25.ИБАП, Крумово									
612783	СS-102	Aero	07	83	1956	Польша	2783										
612784	СS-102	Aero	07	84	1956	Польша	2784										
612786	СS-102	Aero	07	86	1956	Польша	2786										
612787	СS-102	Aero	07	87	1956	Польша	2787										
612788	СS-102	Aero	07	88	1956	Сирия											
612790	СS-102	Aero	07	90	1956	Сирия											
612791	СS-102	Aero	07	91	1956	Сирия											
612792	СS-102	Aero	07	92	1956	Сирия		потерян 16.08.56									
612794	СS-102	Aero	07	94	1956	Польша	2794										
612795	СS-102	Aero	07	95	1956	Польша	2795										
612815	СS-102	Aero	08	15	1956	ГДР	4	JG 2									
612816	СS-102	Aero	08	16	1956	ГДР	5	JG 2									
612817	СS-102	Aero	08	17	1956	ГДР	47	JG 7, JG 3, JG 1									
612818	СS-102	Aero	08	18	1956	ГДР	48	JG 7									
612819	СS-102	Aero	08	19	1956	ГДР	71	JG 7									
612821	СS-102	Aero	08	21	1956	ГДР	11	JG 2 потерян 27.09.61									
612824	СS-102	Aero	08	24	1956	ГДР	49	JG 7 Магдебург									
612825	СS-102	Aero	08	25	1956	ГДР	46	JG 15, JG 3									
612826	СS-102	Aero	08	26	1956	ЧССР	2826	6.SBOLP									
612827	СS-102	Aero	08	27	1956	ГДР	72	JAG 11, JG 7									
612831	СS-102	Aero	08	31	1956	ГДР	74	JAG 8, JG 3									
612834	СS-102	Aero	08	34	1956	ГДР	12	JG 7, JBG 31									
612847	СS-102	Aero	08	47	1956	ГДР	12	потерян 09.08.60									
612853	СS-102	Aero	08	53	1956	Болгария											
612861	СS-102	Aero	08	61	1956	Болгария											
612863	СS-102	Aero	08	63	1956	Болгария											
612865	СS-102	Aero	08	65	1956	ГДР	70										
612872	СS-102	Aero	08	72	1956	ГДР	72										
622874	СS-102	Aero	08	74	1956	Румыния	2874										
622883	СS-102	Aero	08	74	1956	Румыния	2883	потерян 23.04.65									
622888	СS-102	Aero	08	88	1956	Румыния	2888										
622893	СS-102	Aero	08	93	1956	Румыния	2893	потерян 13.05.66									
622895	СS-102	Aero	08	95	1956	Румыния	2895	потерян 23.04.69									
712918	СS-102	Aero	09	18	1957	КНР	 	Пакистан 71-2918									
622921	СS-102	Aero	09	21	1956	Румыния	2921										
622922	СS-102	Aero	09	22	1956	Румыния	2922										
622925	СS-102	Aero	09	25	1956	ГДР	75	JG 9, Марксцейл									
622926	СS-102	Aero	09	26	1956	ГДР	76	JG 9									
622927	СS-102	Aero	09	27	1956	ГДР	17	JG 9, JG 2									
622928	СS-102	Aero	09	28	1956	ГДР	18	JG 7, JG 9									
622929	СS-102	Aero	09	29	1956	ГДР	6	JG 1, JG 8									
622930	СS-102	Aero	09	30	1956	ГДР	7	JG 1									
622931	СS-102	Aero	09	31	1956	ГДР	8	JG 1									
622932	СS-102	Aero	09	32	1956	ГДР	9	JG 2 потерян 20.09.60									
622933	СS-102	Aero	09	33	1956	Румыния	2933										
622934	СS-102	Aero	09	34	1956	ГДР	10	JG 3 столкновение на земле с МиГ-19С 287 потерян 31.07.63									
622936	СS-102	Aero	09	36	1956	Румыния	2936										
622937	СS-102	Aero	09	37	1956	Румыния	2937										
622939	СS-102	Aero	09	39	1956	Румыния	2939										
622959	СS-102	Aero	09	59	1956	ГДР	157	JAG 11, Берлин									
622969	СS-102	Aero	09	69	1956	ГДР	13	JAG 11, JG 2									
622970	СS-102	Aero	09	70	1956	Египет											
622971	СS-102	Aero	09	71	1956	Египет											
622973	СS-102	Aero	09	73	1956	ГДР	14	JAG 11, JG 9									
622974	СS-102	Aero	09	74	1956	ГДР	15	JG 1, JBG 31, Алжир									
622975	СS-102	Aero	09	75	1956	ГДР	16	JG 1 потерян 10.09.58									
622976	СS-102	Aero	09	76	1956	ГДР	73	JG 1									
622977	СS-102	Aero	09	77	1956	ГДР	19	JG 9, JG 2									
622979	СS-102	Aero	09	79	1956	ГДР	20	JG 7, JG 9 потерян 17.04.61									
622980	СS-102	Aero	09	80	1956	Египет											
622982	СS-102	Aero	09	82	1956	Египет											
622019	СS-102	Aero	10	19	1956	Польша	619	32.PLRT									
622021	СS-102	Aero	10	21	1956	Польша	2021										
622022	СS-102	Aero	10	22	1956	Польша	622	SBLIm-2, США									
622023	СS-102	Aero	10	23	1956	Польша	2023										
622024	СS-102	Aero	10	24	1956	Польша	2024										
622025	СS-102	Aero	10	25	1956	Польша	2025										
622026	СS-102	Aero	10	26	1956	Польша	626	45.LED									
622027	СS-102	Aero	10	27	1956	Польша	2027										
622028	СS-102	Aero	10	28	1956	Польша	628	SBLIm-2, США N115MG									
622029	СS-102	Aero	10	29	1956	Польша	2029										
622030	СS-102	Aero	10	30	1956	Польша	2030										
622031	СS-102	Aero	10	31	1956	Польша	2031										
622032	СS-102	Aero	10	32	1956	Польша	2032										
622033	СS-102	Aero	10	33	1956	Польша	2033	Сирия									
622034	СS-102	Aero	10	34	1956	Польша	2034										
622035	СS-102	Aero	10	35	1956	Польша	2035										
622036	СS-102	Aero	10	36	1956	Польша	2036	Сирия									
622037	СS-102	Aero	10	37	1956	Польша	2037										
622038	СS-102	Aero	10	38	1956	ЧССР	2038	20.SLP потерян 06.05.59									
622039	СS-102	Aero	10	39	1956	Польша	2039										
622040	СS-102	Aero	10	40	1956	ЧССР	2040										
622041	СS-102	Aero	10	41	1956	ЧССР	2041	20.SLP									
622042	СS-102	Aero	10	42	1956	ЧССР	2042										
622043	СS-102	Aero	10	43	1956	ЧССР	2043	Ирак									
622044	СS-102	Aero	10	44	1956	ЧССР	2044	Ирак									
622045	СS-102	Aero	10	45	1956	ЧССР	2045	потерян 06.02.64									
622046	СS-102	Aero	10	46	1956	Польша	2046										
622047	СS-102	Aero	10	47	1956	Польша	6247	SBLIm-2A, Великобритания G-OMIG									
622048	СS-102	Aero	10	48	11.56	ЧССР	2048	20.SLP, 28.SBOLP									
622049	СS-102	Aero	10	49	1956	Польша	2049										
622050	СS-102	Aero	10	50	1956	Польша	2050										
622051	СS-102	Aero	10	51	1956	Польша	2051										
622052	СS-102	Aero	10	52	1956	ГДР	01	JG 9									
622053	СS-102	Aero	10	53	1956	Польша	2053										
622054	СS-102	Aero	10	54	1956	Польша	2054										
622056	СS-102	Aero	10	56	1956	Польша	2056										
622057	СS-102	Aero	10	57	1956	ГДР	91	JG 1									
622058	СS-102	Aero	10	58	1956	ГДР	80	JAG 15, Йерихов ТШ									
622059	СS-102	Aero	10	59	1956	ГДР	81	JG 1									
622060	СS-102	Aero	10	60	1956	ГДР	98	JG 9									
622061	СS-102	Aero	10	61	1956	ГДР	99	JG 3									
622062	СS-102	Aero	10	62	1956	ГДР	101	JG 11, JG 7, JG 1, JG 7 126									
622063	СS-102	Aero	10	63	1956	ГДР	102	JG 8, JG 7, JBG 31									
622064	СS-102	Aero	10	64	1956	ГДР	103	JAG 15, JG 2, JBG 31, Бад фрейенвалде 1031									
622065	СS-102	Aero	10	65	1956	ГДР	106	JG 7, JAG 2, JG 11, JG 2									
622066	СS-102	Aero	10	66	1956	ГДР	108	JG 8 потерян 20.02.63									
712067	СS-102	Aero	10	67	1957	ГДР	02	JG 1, JG 3, JG 7									
622068	СS-102	Aero	10	68	1956	ГДР	109	JAG 15									
712125	СS-102	Aero	11	25	1957	Египет											
712135	СS-102	Aero	11	35	1957	ЧССР	2135	1.SLP									
712159	СS-102	Aero	11	59	1957	Египет											
712160	СS-102	Aero	11	60	1957	Египет											
712161	СS-102	Aero	11	61	1957	Египет											
712162	СS-102	Aero	11	62	1957	Египет											
712165	СS-102	Aero	11	65	1957	Египет											
712166	СS-102	Aero	11	66	1957	ЧССР	2166	1.SLP									
712167	СS-102	Aero	11	67	1957	ГДР	02	JG 1									
712221	СS-102	Aero	12	21	1957	КНР	 	Пакистан 71-2221									
712252	СS-102	Aero	12	52	1957	Польша	2252										
712253	СS-102	Aero	12	53	1957	ГДР	152	JG 8, FRW, JG 8									
712256	СS-102	Aero	12	56	1957	СССР	95	769-й ИАП, Украина Луцк									
712258	СS-102	Aero	12	58	1957	ГДР	155	JAG 11, JG 2									
712260	СS-102	Aero	12	60	1957	Польша	2260	Сирия									
712261	СS-102	Aero	12	61	1957	Польша	2261										
712262	СS-102	Aero	12	62	1957	Польша	2262										
712263	СS-102	Aero	12	63	1957	Польша	2263										
712264	СS-102	Aero	12	64	1957	ГДР	161	JG 7									
712267	СS-102	Aero	12	67	1957	Польша	2267										
712269	СS-102	Aero	12	69	1957	Польша	2269										
712270	СS-102	Aero	12	70	1957	Польша	2270										
712271	СS-102	Aero	12	71	1957	Польша	2271										
712273	СS-102	Aero	12	73	1957	Польша	2273										
712274	СS-102	Aero	12	74	1957	Польша	2274										
712275	СS-102	Aero	12	75	1957	Польша	2275										
712276	СS-102	Aero	12	76	1957	Польша	2276										
712278	СS-102	Aero	12	78	1957	Польша	2278										
712279	СS-102	Aero	12	79	1957	Польша	2279										
712280	СS-102	Aero	12	80	1957	Польша	2280	Сирия									
712301	СS-102	Aero	13	01	1957	Польша	2301										
712304	СS-102	Aero	13	04	1957	ЧССР	2304	1.SLP									
712311	СS-102	Aero	13	11	1957	ЧССР	2311	5.SLP, 9.SLP, 30.SBOLP									
712312	СS-102	Aero	13	12	1957	ЧССР	2312	17.SLP, 30.SBOLP									
712314	СS-102	Aero	13	14	1957	ЧССР	2314	17.SLP, 4.SLP, 6.SBOLP, 30.SBOLP									
712325	СS-102	Aero	13	25	1957	Польша	2325										
712326	СS-102	Aero	13	26	1957	Польша	2326										
712373	СS-102	Aero	13	73	1957	ЧССР	2373	7.SLP									
722375	СS-102	Aero	13	75	1957	Финляндия	MU-4	HavLLv 31 									
722412	СS-102	Aero	14	12	1957	СССР		Саваслейка, Патриот									
722419	СS-102	Aero	14	19	1957	ГДР	162	JG 9, JG 2									
722437	СS-102	Aero	14	37	1957	ГДР	159	JG 9, JG 2									
722440	СS-102	Aero	14	40	1957	ГДР	164	JG 8									
722461	СS-102	Aero	14	61	1957	ЧССР	2461	4.SLP									
722462	СS-102	Aero	14	62	1957	ЧССР	2462	17.SLP Олесна АБ									
722463	СS-102	Aero	14	63	1957	ЧССР	2463	5.SLP, 30.SBOLP									
722464	СS-102	Aero	14	64	1957	ЧССР	2464	19.SLP, 6.SBOLP									
722465	СS-102	Aero	14	65	1957	ЧССР	2465	15.SLP Ирак									
722466	СS-102	Aero	14	66	1957	ЧССР	2466	8.SLP Ирак									
722467	СS-102	Aero	14	67	1957	ЧССР	2467	8.SLP, 2.SLP потерян 04.04.58									
722468	СS-102	Aero	14	68	1957	ЧССР	2468	8.SLP									
722469	СS-102	Aero	14	69	1957	ЧССР	2469	3.SLP Ирак									
722470	СS-102	Aero	14	70	1957	ЧССР	2470	30.SBOLP									
722479	СS-102	Aero	14	79	1957												
722501	СS-102	Aero	15	01	1957	ЧССР	2501	1.SLP, Зруц Айр парк									
722502	СS-102	Aero	15	02	1957	ЧССР	2502	9.SLP, 47.PZLP									
722503	СS-102	Aero	15	03	1957	ЧССР	2503	5.SLP Ирак									
722504	СS-102	Aero	15	03	1957	ЧССР	2504	5.SLP, 11.SLP потерян 22.07.65									
722505	СS-102	Aero	15	05	1957	ЧССР	2505	5.SLP, 8.SLP потерян 05.11.60									
722506	СS-102	Aero	15	06	1957	ЧССР	2506	5.SLP, 1.SLP, Ирак									
722507	СS-102	Aero	15	07	1957	ЧССР	2507	4.SLP									
722508	СS-102	Aero	15	08	1957	ЧССР	2508	4.SLPб 11.SLP потерян 23.04.68									
722512	СS-102	Aero	15	12	1957	ЧССР	2512	Кбелы									
722514	СS-102	Aero	15	14	1957	ЧССР	2514	11.SLP									
722515	СS-102	Aero	15	15	1957	Египет											
722516	СS-102	Aero	15	16	1957	Египет											
722517	СS-102	Aero	15	17	1957	Египет											
722518	СS-102	Aero	15	18	1957	Египет											
722519	СS-102	Aero	15	19	1957	Египет											
722520	СS-102	Aero	15	20	1957	Египет											
722521	СS-102	Aero	15	21	1957	ГДР	136	JG 3, JBG 31									
722522	СS-102	Aero	15	22	1957	ЧССР	2522	8.SLP									
722523	СS-102	Aero	15	23	1957	ГДР	174	JAG 1, JG 9									
722525	СS-102	Aero	15	25	1957	ГДР	139	JG 8									
722528	СS-102	Aero	15	28	1957	ЧССР	2528	8.SLP, VZLU потерян 30.04.71									
722531	СS-102	Aero	15	31	1957	Египет											
722538	СS-102	Aero	15	38	1957	ЧССР	2538	8.SLP									
722541	СS-102	Aero	15	41	1957	ГДР	197	JG 8, JG 7, JG 3									
722545	СS-102	Aero	15	45	1957	Египет											
722546	СS-102	Aero	15	46	1957	Египет											
722547	СS-102	Aero	15	47	1957	Польша	547										
722554	СS-102	Aero	15	54	1957	Египет											
722556	СS-102	Aero	15	56	1957	Болгария											
722559	СS-102	Aero	15	59	1957	ЧССР	2559	9.SLP									
722561	СS-102	Aero	15	61	1957	КНР	4274										
722562	СS-102	Aero	15	62	1957	Румыния	2562										
722563	СS-102	Aero	15	63	1957	Румыния	2563										
722564	СS-102	Aero	15	64	1957	ЧССР	2564	47.PZLP потерян 29.09.61									
722565	СS-102	Aero	15	65	1957	Египет											
722577	СS-102	Aero	15	77	1957	Болгария											
722578	СS-102	Aero	15	78	1957	Румыния	2578										
722579	СS-102	Aero	15	79	1957	Румыния	2579										
722580	СS-102	Aero	15	80	1957	Румыния	2580	потерян 03.09.66									
722601	СS-102	Aero	16	01	1957	ЧССР	2601	1.SLP, Ирак									
722602	СS-102	Aero	16	02	1957	ЧССР	2602	1.SLP									
722603	СS-102	Aero	16	03	1957	ЧССР	2603	9.SLP									
722604	СS-102	Aero	16	04	1957	ЧССР	2604	20.SLP									
722605	СS-102	Aero	16	05	1957	ЧССР	2605	20.SLP Ирак									
722606	СS-102	Aero	16	06	1957	ЧССР	2606	47.PZLP									
722607	СS-102	Aero	16	07	1957	ЧССР	2607	11.SLP									
722608	СS-102	Aero	16	08	1957	ЧССР	2608	17.SLP									
722609	СS-102	Aero	16	09	1957	ЧССР	2609	19.SLP Ирак									
722611	СS-102	Aero	16	11	1957	ЧССР	2611	19.SLP Ирак									
722612	СS-102	Aero	16	12	1957	ЧССР	2612	19.SLP Ирак									
722616	СS-102	Aero	16	16	1957	ЧССР	2616	19.SLP, 30.SBOLP									
722617	СS-102	Aero	16	17	1957	ЧССР	2617	4.SLP									
722621	СS-102	Aero	16	21	1957	ГДР	111	JBG 31, Бад Дубен									
722622	СS-102	Aero	16	22	1957	ГДР	113										
722623	СS-102	Aero	16	23	1957	ГДР	115										
722624	СS-102	Aero	16	24	1957	ГДР	119	JG 1, JAG 2, JAG 11, JG 1									
722625	СS-102	Aero	16	25	1957	ГДР	121	JG 3									
722626	СS-102P	Aero	16	26	1957	ЧССР	OK-10	19.SLP? 2626, VM VHU									
722627	СS-102	Aero	16	27	1957	ЧССР	2627	19.SLP, Ирак									
722628	СS-102	Aero	16	28	1957	ЧССР	2628	19.SLP									
722629	СS-102	Aero	16	29	1957	ЧССР	2629	19.SLP, 3.SLP потерян 06.09.62									
722631	СS-102	Aero	16	31	1957	Румыния	2631										
722632	СS-102	Aero	16	32	1957	ЧССР	2632	19.SLP, Ирак									
722634	СS-102	Aero	16	34	1957	ЧССР	2634	8.SLP									
722635	СS-102	Aero	16	35	1957	ЧССР	2635	8.SLP									
722637	СS-102	Aero	16	37	1957	ЧССР	2637	8.SLP									
722647	СS-102	Aero	16	47	1957	ГДР	123	JAG 11, JG 3									
722648	СS-102	Aero	16	48	1957	ГДР	125	JAG 11, JG 9									
722649	СS-102	Aero	16	49	1957	ГДР	130										
722650	СS-102	Aero	16	50	1957	ГДР	135	JAG 2, JAG 11, JG 8, JAG 11, Финов 1970									
722651	СS-102	Aero	16	51	1957	ГДР	140	JAG 15, Клиттен 44, Лахр АБ									
722652	СS-102	Aero	16	52	1957	ГДР	145	JG 9, JG 2									
722653	СS-102	Aero	16	53	1957	ГДР	150	JAG 11, JG 1									
722655	СS-102	Aero	16	55	1957	Болгария											
722657	СS-102	Aero	16	57	1957	Болгария											
722679	СS-102	Aero	16	79	1957	СССР	14	Рига									
722682	СS-102	Aero	16	82	1957	СССР	10	Воронеж									
722740	СS-102	Aero	17	40	1957	Польша	740										
712755	СS-102	Aero	17	55	1957	Польша	755	45.LED 									
812759	СS-102	Aero	17	59	1958	ГДР	93	Альштедт									
712776	СS-102	Aero	17	76	1957	Польша	776	Лодзь									
712777	СS-102	Aero	17	77	1957	Польша	777	SBLIm-2, Австралия VH-LJP									
712782	СS-102	Aero	17	82	1957	Польша	782	Австралия VH-BVX									
723302	СS-102	Aero	18	02	1958	Польша	3302	США N302LA									
723303	СS-102	Aero	18	03	1958	Польша	303	45.LED Модлин									
723309	СS-102	Aero	18	09	1958	Польша	309	Великобритания									
812905	СS-102	Aero	19	05	1958	ГДР	187	JG 8, JG 1									
812911	СS-102	Aero	19	11	1958	ГДР	191	JG 7 JG 2									
813277	СS-102	Aero	20	77	1958	Польша	277	США N2276H									
822009	СS-102	Aero	21	09	1959	ГДР	165	JG 3									
822028	СS-102	Aero	21	28	1959	Финляндия	MU-2	HavLLv 31 									
822039	СS-102	Aero	21	39	1959	ГДР	153	JG 1									
822040	СS-102	Aero	21	40	1959	Польша	06	Деблин									
822049	СS-102	Aero	21	49	1959	ГДР	192	JG 1									
822206	СS-102	Aero	22	06	1958	ЧССР	2206										
822207	СS-102	Aero	22	07	1958	ЧССР	2207	Болгария									
822208	СS-102	Aero	22	08	1958	ЧССР	2208	2.LSP потерян 01.04.59									
822209	СS-102	Aero	22	09	1958	ЧССР	2209	Ирак									
822210	СS-102	Aero	22	10	1958	ЧССР	2210	OK-010 VZLU.									
822211	СS-102	Aero	22	11	1958	ЧССР	2211	20.SLP, 11.SLP потерян 04.05.73									
822212	СS-102	Aero	22	12	1958	ЧССР	2212	47.PZLP									
922214	СS-102	Aero	22	14	1959	ГДР	181	JG 7, JG 8 потерян 17.09.68									
922221	СS-102	Aero	22	21	1959	Финляндия	MU-1	HavLLv 31 									
922226	СS-102	Aero	22	26	1959	Финляндия	MU-2	HavLLv 31 потерян 27.11.70									
922237	СS-102	Aero	22	37	1959	Египет											
922238	СS-102	Aero	22	38	1959	Египет											
922239	СS-102	Aero	22	39	1959	Египет											
922240	СS-102	Aero	22	40	1959	Египет											
922242	СS-102	Aero	22	41	1959	Египет											
922243	СS-102	Aero	22	42	1959	Египет											
922244	СS-102	Aero	22	44	1959	Египет											
922245	СS-102	Aero	22	45	1959	Египет											
922246	СS-102	Aero	22	46	1959	Египет											
922247	СS-102	Aero	22	47	1959	Египет											
922248	СS-102	Aero	22	48	1959	Египет											
922249	СS-102	Aero	22	49	1959	Египет											
922250	СS-102	Aero	22	50	1959	Египет											
922251	СS-102	Aero	22	51	04.59	ГДР	44	JG 3									
922252	СS-102	Aero	22	52	04.59	ГДР	196	JG 7									
922253	СS-102	Aero	22	53	04.59	ГДР	185	JG 7									
922254	СS-102	Aero	22	54	04.59	ГДР	177	JG 7 потерян 17.04.63									
922255	СS-102	Aero	22	55	1959	Египет											
922256	СS-102	Aero	22	56	04.59	ГДР	158	JG 7									
922257	СS-102	Aero	22	57	04.59	ГДР	163	JG 8, JG 7, JBG 31, Гатов									
922258	СS-102	Aero	22	58	04.59	ГДР	82	JG 8, JG 3									
922259	СS-102	Aero	22	59	04.59	ГДР	04	JG 8, JBG 31, Мозамбик 150, 20									
922261	СS-102	Aero	22	61	04.59	ГДР	151	JG 2									
922262	СS-102	Aero	22	62	04.59	ГДР	182	JG 2 потерян 04.04.67									
922263	СS-102	Aero	22	63	04.59	ГДР	50	JG 1, JBG 31 потерян 19.04.73									
922264	СS-102	Aero	22	64	04.59	ГДР	69	JG 3									
922265	СS-102	Aero	22	65	04.59	ГДР	35	JAG 11, JG 7									
922266	СS-102	Aero	22	66	04.59	ГДР	64	JAG 15, JG 7									
922267	СS-102	Aero	22	67	04.59	ГДР	156										
922268	СS-102	Aero	22	68	04.59	ГДР	166	JG 9, JG 3, JBG 31, потерян 13.05.76									
922269	СS-102	Aero	22	69	04.59	ГДР	183	JG 9, JAG 11, JG 9									
922270	СS-102	Aero	22	70	04.59	ГДР	199										
922271	СS-102	Aero	22	71	04.59	ГДР	198	JAG 15, JG 9									
922272	СS-102	Aero	22	72	1959	СССР	06	ДОСААФ, Москва Поклонная Гора									
922274	СS-102	Aero	22	74	1959	Болгария											
922275	СS-102	Aero	22	75	1959	Болгария											
922276	СS-102	Aero	22	76	1959	Болгария											
922330	СS-102	Aero	23	30	1959	ГДР	138	JG 7, JBG 31, JBG 37, Алжир									
922347	СS-102	Aero	23	47	1959	СССР	51										
922349	СS-102	Aero	23	49	1959	ЧССР	2349										
922437	СS-102	Aero	24	37	1959	Болгария											
922442	СS-102	Aero	24	42	1959	Болгария											
922443	СS-102	Aero	24	43	1959	Болгария											
922446	СS-102	Aero	24	46	1959	Болгария											
922508	СS-102	Aero	25	08	1959	ЧССР	2508										
922509	СS-102	Aero	25	09	1959	ЧССР	2509	Болгария									
922510	СS-102	Aero	25	10	1959	ЧССР	2510	4.SLP									
922511	СS-102	Aero	25	11	1959	ЧССР	2511	8.SLP потерян 16.07.69									
922512	СS-102	Aero	25	12	1959	ЧССР	2512	VM VHU									
922513	СS-102	Aero	25	13	1959	ЧССР	2513	30.SBOLP									
922514	СS-102	Aero	25	14	1959	ЧССР	2514	30.SBOLP Олесна АБ									
922515	СS-102	Aero	25	15	1959	ЧССР	2515	30.SBOLP									
922516	СS-102	Aero	25	16	1959	ЧССР	2516	TZL Марокко									
922517	СS-102	Aero	25	17	1959	ЧССР	2517	TZL									
922518	СS-102	Aero	25	18	1959	Венгрия	518										
922519	СS-102	Aero	25	19	1959	Венгрия	519	потерян 30.06.66									
922520	СS-102	Aero	25	20	1959	ЧССР	2520	5.SLP, TZL, Болгария									
922521	СS-102	Aero	25	21	1959	ЧССР	2551	8.SLP									
022522	СS-102	Aero	25	22	1960	ГДР	124	JG 8									
022523	СS-102	Aero	25	23	1960	ГДР	142										
022524	СS-102	Aero	25	24	1960	ГДР	144	JAG 11									
022525	СS-102	Aero	25	25	1960	ГДР	116	JAG 11, JG 1, JG 7									
022526	СS-102	Aero	25	26	02.60	ГДР	146	JAG 15, JG 9, JBG 31									
022527	СS-102	Aero	25	27	02.60	ГДР	148	JAG 15, JG 3, JBG 31, Алжир									
022528	СS-102	Aero	25	28	1960	ГДР	114	JBG 31, Гвинея-Бисау									
022529	СS-102	Aero	25	29	1960	ГДР	112	JG 7, JG 3, JBG 31, JBG 37 Алжир									
022530	СS-102	Aero	25	30	1960	ГДР	122	JAG 15 потерян 06.03.63									
022531	СS-102	Aero	25	31	1960	ГДР	118	JG 3									
022532	СS-102	Aero	25	32	1960	ГДР	127	JAG 2, JAG 11, JG 8 Италия, Римини									
022533	СS-102	Aero	25	33	1960	ГДР	131	JAG 2, JAG 11									
022534	СS-102	Aero	25	34	03.60	ГДР	137	JAG 2, JG 7, JAG 11, JBG 31									
022535	СS-102	Aero	25	35	1960	ГДР	40	JG 1 потерян 13.04.72									
022536	СS-102	Aero	25	36	1960	ГДР	149	JAG 15, JG 8									
022537	СS-102	Aero	25	37	03.60	ГДР	59	JBG 31									
022538	СS-102	Aero	25	38	1960	ГДР	67	JG 8									
022539	СS-102	Aero	25	39	1960	ГДР	85	JG 2, JG 8									
022540	СS-102	Aero	25	40	1960	ГДР	33	JG 7									
022541	СS-102	Aero	25	41	1960	ГДР	53	JG 2									
022542	СS-102	Aero	25	42	1960	Румыния	2242										
022543	СS-102	Aero	25	43	1960	Румыния	2243										
022544	СS-102	Aero	25	44	1960	Румыния	2244										
022545	СS-102	Aero	25	45	1960	Румыния	2245										
022546	СS-102	Aero	25	46	1960	Румыния	2246										
022547	СS-102	Aero	25	47	1960	Болгария											
022548	СS-102	Aero	25	48	1960	Болгария											
022553	СS-102	Aero	25	53	1960	Болгария											
022554	СS-102	Aero	25	54	1960	Болгария											
022555	СS-102	Aero	25	55	1960	Болгария											
022557	СS-102	Aero	25	57	1960	Болгария											
022559	СS-102	Aero	25	59	1960	ЧССР	2559	5.SLP									
022570	СS-102	Aero	25	70	1960	Марокко											
022601	СS-102	Aero	26	01	1960	ЧССР	2601	3.SLP, 6.SBOLP потерян 21.02.74									
022602	СS-102	Aero	26	02	1960	ЧССР	2602	20.SLP									
022618	СS-102	Aero	26	18	1960	СССР											
022656	СS-102	Aero	26	56	1960	СССР		Тольятти									
022712	СS-102	Aero	27	12	1960	СССР											
022726	СS-102	Aero	27	26	1960	ЧССР	2726	PPZ-1									
022727	СS-102	Aero	27	27	1960	ЧССР	2727

----------


## PPV

Подтвердить "принадлежность" самолёта к какому либо полку можно не в реестре, а лишь документами полка.
К примеру, приказом по полку, которым самолёт зачислялся в состав.
Найти такой приказ по расформированному полку можно только в ЦАМО (Подольск).
Однако далеко не всегда и не в каждой части такие приказы издавались. 
Так что с подтверждением существует много сложностей...

----------


## Lutsk_avia

Так в этом списке есть этот серийник！Там чётко указана принадлежность - 769-й ИАП ！Что и требовалось доказать！Или я неправ？

----------


## Leonid Krylov

> Подтвердить "принадлежность" самолёта к какому либо полку можно не в реестре, а лишь документами полка.
> К примеру, приказом по полку, которым самолёт зачислялся в состав.
> Найти такой приказ по расформированному полку можно только в ЦАМО (Красногорск).
> Однако далеко не всегда и не в каждой части такие приказы издавались. 
> Так что с подтверждением существует много сложностей...


Паш, а что, ЦАМО из Подольска в Красногорск переехал?
На счет приказов: они выпускались, но не все сохранились.

----------


## PPV

> Паш, а что, ЦАМО из Подольска в Красногорск переехал?
> На счет приказов: они выпускались, но не все сохранились.


Нет, конечно, Лёня, это я маху дал...

----------


## lindr

Обновил данные по лицензии, по S-103 теперь почти все ясно.

----------


## lindr

Обновил МиГ-15 и 15бис.

S-102 еще в процессе ввода.

----------


## lindr

Обновил МиГ-15

S-102 еще в процессе ввода, почти все нет данных по Польше и Болгарии 60 и 30 машин соответственно.

S-103 собран весь 521 построен, 520 сдано.

----------


## Jeroen Nijmeijer

Hi,

_MiG-15bis c/n 1315325 Mfd  Apr 1951 USSR, DPRK markings (196 IAP, 351 IAP (s/n 325), 415 IAP)_
Initially the 351 IAP operated La-11 aircraft.

First CHECK the photo!!!!!!!



Is it just coincidence . . . . . . . . . . 

If not, this Albanian MiG-15bis must be a treasure  for Russian museums. Soviet AF pilot Col. Yevgeni Georgievich Pepelyayev obtained 17 of his 19 official air victories with MiG-15bis 325 (c/n 1315325). 

Col. Yevgeni Georgievich Pepelyayev was one of best MiG-15 Fagot pilots and was also one of the Top Aces of the Korean War. He commanded the 196th IAP, 324th IAD, and he obtained 19 official victories.


Rgd,
Jeroen Nijmeijer
Holland

----------


## FLOGGER

Я  что-то не понял: 1315325 и 1531325 - это одно и то же?

----------


## Тов. ИнженерЪ

> 713108	S-103	Aero	10	08	1957	ЧССР	3108	5.SLP, 2.LShP МиГ-15бисT


 
https://477768.livejournal.com/5796781.html

----------


## Avia M

Случаем не серийный?

----------


## Avia M

Саваслейка. Музей. 

Передан в музей парка "Патриот". Разные цифры...

----------


## ПСП

Троицк (ТАТУ ГА), 1958 год.  Опознавательные знаки чьих ВВС на снимке???

----------


## Rus_Knights

ВВС Болгарии.

----------


## sovietjet

> ВВС Болгарии.


Нет Болгарии, это ВВС Венгрия или Румыния

----------


## ПСП

> ... это ВВС Венгрия ...


Да, похоже на ОЗ ВВС Венгрии (1951-1990 гг) : https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikiped...990%29.svg.png
Но, на южном Урале ... Как???

----------


## Fencer

УТИ МиГ-15 (заводской № 712256)

Організація Волинських Авіалюбителів «ОВАЛ пишет:
"Цей учбово-тренувальний винищувач МиГ-15УТИ стоїть в дитячому таборі поблизу с. Гаразджа Луцького району. Цей борт відомий тим, що на ньому літав перший в світі льотчик-космонавт Ю. О. Гагарін".(вк) Памятники самолетам в фотографиях - Страница 32 - АВВАКУЛ

----------


## Fencer

«План первичных оперативных мероприятий по выявлению причин, которые могли повлечь катастрофу самолета УТИ МиГ-15 номер 612739 (бортовой номер 18)» датирован днем катастрофы, 26 марта 1968 года. Памятники самолетам в фотографиях - Страница 37 - АВВАКУЛ

----------


## FLOGGER

Катастрофа произошла 27.03.68 г., а не 26-го.

----------


## Avia M

41 ИАП. МиГ-15?

----------


## sovietjet

Кроме воздушных тормозов, какие еще внешние визуальные различия существуют между МиГ-15 и МиГ-15бис?

----------


## Leonid Krylov

> Кроме воздушных тормозов, какие еще внешние визуальные различия существуют между МиГ-15 и МиГ-15бис?


Практическ с самого начала МиГ-15 бис шли с ОСП-48, соответственно - антенны РВ-2. Сопло больше, чем у МиГ-15 с РД-45Ф. На нижней поверхности правой консоли в корне перед нишой ООШ - лючок БУ-1. С определённого момента на "бисах" ставили пушки НР-23, соответственно - маленькие обтекатели + появились обтекатели гильзосбросов, также с определённого момента фара ФС-155 была заменена на ЛФСВ-45. В зоне внешних кронштейнов руля высоты - характерные усиливающие накладки. ЕМНИП, на МиГ-15 не было "Бария", соответственно, отсутствует его антенна. На " бисах" же с определённого момента он ставился в серии, а машины, выпущенные без него, в большинстве были доработаны по бюллетеню 1/79-Э, февраль 1952 г. С августа 1952 г. на "бисах" радиостанции РСИ-6 стали менять на РСИУ-3 (бюлл. 1/103-Э), соответственно, другая антенна р/с и АРК-5. Внешне это выглядит, что "веревка" от киля идёт не на верхушку мачты антенны справа от фонаря, а сразу на изолятор на фюзеляже.

----------


## sovietjet

Спасибо!




> Практическ с самого начала МиГ-15 бис шли с ОСП-48, соответственно - антенны РВ-2.


Этот? 




> На нижней поверхности правой консоли в корне перед нишой ООШ - лючок БУ-1.


Этот? 




> С определённого момента на "бисах" ставили пушки НР-23, соответственно - маленькие обтекатели + появились обтекатели гильзосбросов,


Можете ли вы показать фото пример этих обтекатели?




> также с определённого момента фара ФС-155 была заменена на ЛФСВ-45.


Это ФС-155 или ЛФСВ-45? 




> В зоне внешних кронштейнов руля высоты - характерные усиливающие накладки.


Можете ли вы показать фото пример этих усиливающие накладки?




> ЕМНИП, на МиГ-15 не было "Бария", соответственно, отсутствует его антенна. На " бисах" же с определённого момента он ставился в серии, а машины, выпущенные без него, в большинстве были доработаны по бюллетеню 1/79-Э, февраль 1952 г.


Где находится эта антенна?

----------


## FLOGGER

> Этот? Вложение 94805


Антенны РВ-2 (2 штуки) находятся на нижней поверхности крыла и имеют Т-образную форму. Одна хорошо видна на этом снимке. Насчет фары на снимке ничего сказать не могу: ФСС-155 не видел. Но ЛФСВ-45 - это фара выпускная. Не уверен, что это она.

----------


## FLOGGER

> Этот? Вложение 94806


Конечно, там же написано БУ-1.

----------


## Leonid Krylov

Пушки.
Скорострельность НР-23 увеличилась до 800...850 встр./мин по сравнению с 550 у НС-23КМ. Соответственно, значительно выросла отдача. НР-23 стояли на опытном МиГ-15 с ВК-1, но, из-за выросшей отдачи рассеивание при стрельбе не укладывалось в нормативы. Поэтому в серию "бисы" пошли с НС-23КМ, а в ОКБ долго пытались решить проблему повышая жесткость лафета, но, без особого успеха. Тогда пушки сдвинули к П.С. с-та, соответственно, уменьшилась их часть, "торчащая" за обводы фюзеляжа. Поэтому у НР-23 сильно уменьшились их обтекатели по сравнению с НС-23КМ. Одновременно решили проблему битья гильз по фюзеляжу, отодвинув срезы гильзоотводов от теорконтура и изменив траекторию гильзы. На самолетах с НС-23 окно гильзоотвода - длинная прямоугольная прорезь в обшивке, а с НР-23 - характерные "припухлости" обтекателей с более коротким окном (гильза "выходит" под углом к траектории полёта) причём форма обтекателей  у самолётов разных заводов отличается: например, у самолётов з-да N1 они округлые, а у самолётов з-да 153 с гранёным "лобовиком". См. фото МиГ-15бис борт. 546 с НС-23КМ, 235 (з-д N1) и 976 (з-д N153).




Фара.
ФС-155 устанавливалась в верхней части перегородки воздухозаборника. ЛФСВ-45 устанавливалась на нижней поверхности правой ОЧК перед нишой ООШ. Если смотреть снизу, то с одной стороны лючок БУ-1, а с другой - фара. 
Антенна СРО "Барий".
Прямоугольная фигня на верхней поверхности фюзеляжа примерно посредине между фонарем и килем.
ОСП-48, РСИ-6 и РСИУ-3.
В серии на МиГ-15 и МиГ-15бис ставилась КВ радиостанция РСИ-6. Её антенна шла от киля на мачту справа от фонаря, немного не доходя до мачты, от антенны отходил отвод на изолятор на фюзеляже. (см. фото МиГ-15 борт. 616).

С определённого момента МиГи стали оснащаться ОСП-48. Первыми и единственными из МиГ-15 с РД-45Ф её получили самолёты 20-й серии з-да N1. Кстати, часть 20-й серии получили БУ-1, только он стоял не в правой консоли, а в фюзеляже. Внешне ОСП-48 определяется наличием 2-х Т-образных антенн радиовысотомера РВ-2. Причём, эти антенны поначалу "кочевали" по самолету. На 20-й серии одна антенна стояла под ХЧФ (МиГ-15 борт. 277), а вторая в районе гильзоотвода пушки Н-37 на правом борту (МиГ-15бис борт. 182 - это 21-я серия, с неё на 1-м заводе пошёл выпуск "бисов").


 С 21-й серии антенну из-под ХЧФ перенесли под законцовку левой ОЧК (см. фото борт. 235). В ходе б/действий выяснилось, что гильзы Н-37 повреждают антенну РВ-2. В серии её перенесли под корневую часть правой ОЧК (см. фото борт. 341 и 239), в таком виде было выпущена большая часть "бисов".
 
Остальные доработали - антенну около Н-37 перенесли на шпацию вперед. Для АРК-5 использовалась антенна РСИ-6. В начале 1952 г. на з-де 153 на 60 самолётов 23-й и 24-й серий установили УКВ радиостанцию РСИУ-3. Кроме этих самолетов РСИУ-3 в серии не устанавливалась. Эти самолёты были отправлены в 97 ИАД - воевать в Корее. Затем начались доработки машин строя, в первую очередь МиГов 64-го ИАК. Вместо мачты появилась антенна аналогичной формы, проволочная антенна с верхушки киля пошла прямо на изолятор - она стала использоваться только АРК-5 (до этого можно было либо АРК пользоваться, либо радио). 

Накладки на руле высоты.
На МиГ-15 с РД-45Ф таких накладок не было (см. фото стабилизатора МиГ-15 сер. 111030).

 На первых "бисах" тоже. Однако, в ходе б/действий в Корее 50-й ИАД (в ней были первые "бисы" 153-го завода 6-й и 7-й серий) в декабре 50-го и в начале января 51-го были случаи деформации рулей на больших скоростях и перегрузках и одна катастрофа из-за их разрушения. Если быть совсем точным, первая катастрофа по этой причине произошла ещё до начала б/действий 50-й ИАД в Саншилипу в октябре 1950, но, видимо, разрушение РВ сочли случайным дефектом. А уже в ходе боёв поняли, что это конструктивный недостаток. В январе 1951 г. в Аньдун прибыла бригада доработчиков, которая установила усиливающие накладки в зоне внешних кронштейнов навески рулей. Эти накладки были внедрены и в серию. На фото стабилизатор МиГа к-на Геся из 176 Гв.ИАП, поврежденный обломками сбитого "Мустанга". Интересно, что концевая часть стабилизатора разрушена, а конструкция руля высоты в зоне внешнего узла навески уцелела. Как говориться, "поп вдребезги, а калоши целы..."

----------


## sovietjet

Leonid Krylov, oгромное спасибо! Это самое подробное и полезное описание отличий МиГ-15, которое я когда-либо видел. Отлично!

----------


## Leonid Krylov

> Leonid Krylov, oгромное спасибо! Это самое подробное и полезное описание отличий МиГ-15, которое я когда-либо видел. Отлично!


Это не полный перечень отличий. Есть и более мелкие - лючки, аэродинамические гребни и пр. 
Самое главное и однозначное отличие - тормозной щиток, увеличенный с 0,42 кв. м до 0,5 кв. м и с измененной формой. Кстати, были МиГ-15бис с ещё большим ТЩ 0,8 кв. м. Были с прицелами АСП-4Н и радио дальномера ми, с перископами на сдвижной части фонаря. Много чего было...

----------


## Leonid Krylov

Вот, у себя нашёл. В своё время мы с Тепсуркаевым книжку для Osprey  написали, это для неё проекции. Я на них добавил место размещения ЛФСВ-45 - красная окружность.

----------


## ДА-200

Ребята, помогите в идентификацию S-103 ВВС Болгарии.

----------


## ДА-200

Здесь можно найти заводской номер самолета:

----------


## cherven

> Вот, у себя нашёл. В своё время мы с Тепсуркаевым книжку для Osprey  написали, это для неё проекции. Я на них добавил место размещения ЛФСВ-45 - красная окружность.


Когда-то нашел красивые боковые рисунки Тепсуркаева. А сейчас он рисует? и есть сайт с рисунками?

----------


## Leonid Krylov

> Когда-то нашел красивые боковые рисунки Тепсуркаева. А сейчас он рисует? и есть сайт с рисунками?


Рисует. Сайта нет.

----------


## cherven

> Рисует. Сайта нет.


Жаль, рисунки профессиональные.

----------


## Юрий Тепсуркаев

> Жаль, рисунки профессиональные.


Польщён, спасибо :)
Вот тут из очень старого
Здесь поновее немношк

----------


## cherven

> Польщён, спасибо :)
> Вот тут из очень старого
> Здесь поновее немношк


Это как раз тот сайт, где я впервые увидел Ваши работы. До сих пор, глядя на рисунки мигарей, подмывает попробовать самому заняться профилями. Тем более сейчас столько разнообразных раскрасок МиГ-29, только успевай рисовать!

----------


## Алексей Коваль

Источник чуть позже укажу.

----------


## ДА-200

По реестре, румынский S-102, а это советский S-103?

231767 S-102 Aero 06 67 1953 Румыния 767

----------


## Rus_Knights

1B00346 Lim-2 PZL 03 46 1954 Польша 346 Langelandfortet

----------


## Rus_Knights

> 231850 S-102 Aero 07 50 1953 Польша


Piła Kościelecka, Он?

----------


## Avia M

Интересует где сделана фотография? Подписана Кокайды...

----------


## FLOGGER

На переднем колесе чехол какой-то одет, что-ли?

----------


## Fencer

> На переднем колесе чехол какой-то одет, что-ли?


Так оно и есть...

----------


## FLOGGER

С чего бы вдруг? Первый раз вижу чехол на колесе... :Confused:

----------


## ДА-200

Такие есть в комплектации всех МиГ-ов, вплоть до 29-го. Потом - уже не знаю.

----------


## Fencer

> С чего бы вдруг? Первый раз вижу чехол на колесе...


На Су-34...

----------


## stream

> На Су-34...


...и на Су-24, комплект на все три стойки

----------


## Fencer

> ...и на Су-24, комплект на все три стойки


Несколько десятков лет вживую вижу Су-24-е,но на них ни разу не видел...

----------


## stream

> Несколько десятков лет вживую вижу Су-24-е,но на них ни разу не видел...


...а задняя опора на Су-24(М,МР) ? ...(хранение , транспортировка при хранении)
скажу больше, в комплекте СНО два вида-чехлы на стоики и колёса, летние из тонкого брезента и типа зимние, из толстого...из чехлов толстого брезента "парашютки" для себя любимых  шили, до сих пор лежат...

----------


## Антоха

> На переднем колесе чехол какой-то одет, что-ли?


Не одет, а надет. Такие чехлы надевали раньше на стоянках на колёса шасси и продолжают надевать сейчас

----------


## lindr

> По реестре, румынский S-102, а это советский S-103?


Это Румынские самолеты, если сделать режим ЧБ и увеличить, видны желтые и синий круги внутри звезды, плюс форма не советская - накладные карманы по полам - такие были в Румынии, Болгарии. На цветном фото обычный эффект цветовой абберации.

----------


## Avia M

> Интересует где сделана фотография? Подписана Кокайды... Вложение 96336


Есть и такое утверждение - "Степан Микоян у своего МиГ-15. Кубинка, сентябрь 1950 г."

----------


## Mig

> Есть и такое утверждение - "Степан Микоян у своего МиГ-15. Кубинка, сентябрь 1950 г."


Сугубо IMHO:
1) На фото _Алексей_ Микоян, а не старший его брат Степан. Степан в то время учился на инженерном факультете академии Жуковского, так что летать ему в Кубинке было не с руки...
2) Алексей Микоян в 1951 году был назначен командиром 274-го иап, сформированного к тому времени в Кубинке.
3) Вполне возможно, что Алексей Микоян стоит у своего самолета в Кубинке. Но в сентябре 1950 года в Кубинке на МиГ-15 летал только 32 гиап, 274-й иап только формировался и мат.часть еще не получал, 176 гиап в то время базировался в Теплом Стане. Думаю, что если это Кубинка, то наверное это сентябрь 195_1_ года.
4) фото Алексея Микояна здесь: Интернет-аэроклуб пилотажной группы "Стрижи" 2002-2019 - 274-й апиб (иап)

----------


## Avia M

> Думаю, что если это Кубинка, то наверное это сентябрь 195_1_ года.


Первая стр. гласит - 


> 120077	№1	20	077	1951	СССР	277	115-й ГвИАП А.А.Микоян,


Загадка...

----------


## FLOGGER

Кто-нибудь может подтвердить: УТИ МИГ-15 были в частях с НР-23  и УБК-Э? Судя по известной книге - должны были бы быть. Т. к., на стр.224 написано, что з-д №1 начал пр-во 07.50, а летом того же года только начали испытания опытной "спарки" с ОСП-48 *БЕЗ* НР-23 (стр. 225). Т. е., пока то да сё серийный завод делал "спарки" "по-старому". А только потом перешли на выпуск с ОСП-48, но без НР-23. А есть ли у кого фото таких машин, чтоб и пушка и пулемет?

----------


## Avia M

УТИ №76584 замечен на газовке в подмосковном аэроклубе. Американец похоже...

----------


## Avia M

> Американец похоже...


Точно. Данная машина. 

https://www.jetphotos.com/photo/315546

----------


## ДА-200

МиГ-15 

Заводской номер 0590 (0515390)
Завод №153 Новосибирск 
Начало эксплуатации - весна 1950-го
Поступил в ВВС СССР, ВЧ неизвестная 
Ноябрь 1951 передан ВВС Болгарии, получил бортовой номер 590.
Октябрь 1964 списан (по наработки ресурса?)
Сейчас находится в отстойнике Музея авиации - Крумово.

----------


## sovietjet

1220150?

----------


## lindr

Да, похоже, 20-я серия была длинная, возможно 22-я тоже. У завода №1 в те годы, было часто по 200 машин в серии (Ил-2, Ил-10)

Обновил реестр.

----------


## cherven

Заметил, что в реестре албанские МиГ-15 с номерами 5-09, 5-11, 5-16, 5-48 и 5-71 записаны дважды (с заводскими номерами и без них).
Не хватает 
3-26	бис	120028	20 028	1950	Албания	Dump Rinas	06.2010 записан как УТИ но по заводскому номеру получается бис
4-46	УТИ	№??		?? ?? 	195?	Албания	Std. Kosove	06.2015
4-90	УТИ	№??		?? ??	        195?	Албания	Std. Kosove	06.2015
5-01	Бис	№??		?? ???	195?	Албания			1992
5-06	???	№??		?? ??	        195?	Албания			1992
5-12	УТИ	№??		?? ?? 	195?	Албания			1992
5-13	бис	0113 или 01230	        195?	Албания	Std. Kosove	06.2015
5-14	УТИ					   				        1992
5-15										        1992
5-17	Бис	№??		?? ??	195?	Албания	Std. Kosove	06.2015
5-18	Бис	1002		?? ??	195?	Албания	P.Vlore	06.2015
?-??		1102		?? ??	195?	Албания
5-21	бис	0210		?? ??	195?	Албания	Std. Kosove	06.2015
5-30	УТИ	201334 или 726	195?	Албания	Kosove продается 02.2016
5-32	бис	3223		?? ??	195?	Албания	Kosove продается 02.2016
5-40	бис	0410		?? ??	195?	Албания	Std. Kosove	06.2010
5-52	Бис			?? ??	195?	Албания	Std. Kosove	06.2015
5-61	бис	8851		?? ??	195?	Албания	Std. Kosove	06.2015
5-73	бис	24073	?? ??	195?	Албания	Kosove продается 02.2016
5-74	Ути			?? ??	195?	Албания	Std. Kosove	06.2015
5-86	бис	0186		?? ??	195?	Албания	Kosove продается 02.2016
5-90	Бис			?? ??	195?	Албания	Std. Kosove	06.2015
5-91				?? ??	195?	Албания			1992
5-95	бис	1195		?? ??	195?	Албания	Std. Kosove	06.2015

----------


## lindr

> 3-26	бис	120028	20 028	1950	Албания	Dump Rinas	06.2010 записан как УТИ но по заводскому номеру получается бис


были переделки в УТИ



> 5-13	бис	0113 или 01230	        195?	Албания	Std. Kosove	06.2015


непонятный номер



> 5-30	УТИ	201334 или 726	195?	Албания	Kosove продается 02.2016


тоже странный



> 5-61	бис	8851		?? ??	195?	Албания	Std. Kosove	06.2015


не было такого бис (8851)



> 5-73	бис	24073	?? ??	195?	Албания	Kosove продается 02.2016


124073



> 5-86	бис	0186		?? ??	195?	Албания	Kosove продается 02.2016


непонятный номер, 86 машин в первой серии?



> 5-95	бис	1195		?? ??	195?	Албания	Std. Kosove	06.2015


1115395?

----------


## cherven

С заводскими нужно разбираться, возможны ошибки, но за то известны все бортовые номера албанцев.
К 1957 г. количество МиГ-15бис в ВВС Албании достигло 26, а МиГ-15УТИ — 12 (в том числе 4 CS-102 чешского производства).
 Несколько фото

3-26 Миг-15УТИ, угнанный в Италию в 1997 г.

5-32 Один из последних в мире летающих Миг-15бис, числящийся в составе действующих ВВС! Авиабаза Задрима. Конец 1990-х

5-?? Миг-15УТИ. Авиабаза Ринас, 2005 г.

119 (старая система нумерации) Албанские летчики-истребители на фоне своих МиГ-15бис. Снимок дотируется 1955—1958 гг.

По старой нумерации известны МиГ-15 ВВС Албании
07 (УТИ 5-07), 11 (УТИ), 13 (бис 5-13), 14 (бис), 91, 117 (бис 5-17), 119 (бис), 195 (бис 5-95), 210 (бис 5-21), 246 (УТИ), 256 (УТИ), 473 (бис 5-73), 486 (бис 5-86)
Были потеряны:
23 марта 1958 г МиГ-15
22 марта 1991 МиГ-15УТИ

----------


## AndyM

> Вложение 103068
> 5-?? Миг-15УТИ. Авиабаза Ринас, 2005 г.


5-10: https://www.airliners.net/photo/Alba...-15UTI/1233918

----------


## Fencer

УТИ МиГ-15 Чижик в Ступино
https://igor113.livejournal.com/693198.html
https://igor113.livejournal.com/693436.html

----------


## Fencer

Восстанавливают до летного состояния https://russianplanes.net/id285835



> SBLim-2 (МиГ-15УТИ) построен польской компанией PZL-Mielec, по лицензии СССР в 1954 году. Эксплуатировался в ВВС Польши под бортовым номером 7056. В 1993 году был экспортирован в США. После восстановления до лётного состояния эксплуатировался Jacks Air Service, Гринвилл, штат Мэн, с новым бортовым номером 56 и регистрацией N76584.
> В 2000 году самолёт получил обновленный сертификат летной годности на NX76584 (SB-LIM2 (MIG 15 UTI), 1A07056).
> В 2006 году МиГ приобрела компания Tactical Air Support Inc (Рино, штат Невада), которая использовала этот самолёт (и ещё 5 однотипных машин) на базе Inyokern, для оказания тактической авиационной поддержки военным во время учебных воздушных боёв.
> Некоторое время назад самолёт был продан частному владельцу в России и перевезен в нашу страну. Сейчас ведутся работы по его восстановлению до лётного состояния.

----------


## Avia M

> Восстанавливают до летного состояния


Так ещё в сентябре газовали...

----------


## Fencer

> Так ещё в сентябре газовали...


Значит восстановительные работы идут.

----------


## FLOGGER

Если он летал, то, стало быть, там особо и восстанавливать нечего, мне кажется. Хотя, конечно, всякое может быть...

----------


## ДА-200

https://www.ebay.com/itm/25485504651...gAAOSw0XpgHDGe

МиГ-15/15бис

Заводской № 0608, завод неизвестен.

----------


## Fencer

Омский реактивный самолет с токосьемником, но без крыльев: Установка ПЕТУ-32 https://max-sky.livejournal.com/312641.html

----------


## Fencer

Снегоочистительная установка, построенная на базе истребителя МиГ-15 и использовавшаяся в Дрезденском аэропорту в 1960-е годы

----------


## Fencer

> Восстанавливают до летного состояния https://russianplanes.net/id285835


https://russianplanes.net/id291218

----------


## FLOGGER

> Снегоочистительная установка, построенная на базе истребителя МиГ-15


У нас, НЯП, было попроще: ставили просто один двигатель на шасси для тех же самых целей.

----------


## RA3DCS

> У нас, НЯП, было попроще: ставили просто один двигатель на шасси для тех же самых целей.


Нет Валера у них проще! Никакого вмешательства в конструкцию. Все штатно!

----------


## Fencer

> 1615308	УТИ	№153	16	08		СССР	96	201-й ИАП


Белорусский авиадневник - Минская область. Часть 2.



> МиГ-15УТИ – МиГ-15УТИ 96 красный (реальный бортовой номер) заводской №1615308. Принадлежал 201-му иап ПВО, базировавшемуся до 1994 года в Мачулищах. Восстановлен на Минском авиаремонтном заводе в 2005 – 2006 г. Для реставрации самолета использовались детали МиГ-15УТИ  «66» голубого цвета, ранее установленного на территории пионерского лагеря «Зубрёнок».

----------


## Fencer

> 1415394	УТИ	№153	14	94		СССР	66	Белоруссия, п/л Зубренок.


Белорусский авиадневник - Утраченные авиапамятники



> В Национальном детском оздоровительном лагере «Зубрёнок» в Мядельском районе Минской области утрачен самолет МиГ-15УТИ (бортовой номер «66» голубого цвета, заводской номер 1415394). Самолёт подарили лагерю вскоре после открытия (лагерь открылся в 1969 году) шефы — лётчики из Постав. В 90-х годах самолёт был снят с постамента. Его пытались сдать на металлолом, однако не удалось найти покупателя. Самолёт некоторое время валялся на задворках лагеря и понемногу растаскивался. В начале 2000-х останки самолёта перевезли в Музей авиационной техники в Боровой и использовали детали для реставрации находящегося в экспозиции самолета МиГ-15УТИ с бортовым номером «96».

----------


## Avia M

> самолет ранее экспонировался в музее техники Вадима Задорожного, куда он был доставлен из пионерского лагеря в разграбленном состоянии. Самолет восстановили с использованием оригинальных деталей, заводской номер №2029053.
> На левом борту самолета автограф военного летчика, участника войны в Корее, командира 196-го авиационного истребительного полка, полковника, героя Советского Союза Евгения Георгиевича Пепеляева. На счету которого 23 сбитых самолета.


 

https://sverdlovskavia.livejournal.c...urce=3userpost

----------


## Fencer

Самолёту-солдату 70 лет http://www.kr-media.ru/upload/iblock...886231fada.pdf

----------


## Антоха

> Ну Ладно. Кину тогда сюда свои записи, ошибок в них думаю однако прилично.
> 
> Миг-15																	
> зав номер	модиф.	завод	серия	№ в серии	дата выпуска	Эксплуатант	БН	примечания									
> 
> ....
> 
> 1315313	бис	№153	13	13	1951	Венгрия	313										
> 1315320	бис	№153	13	20	1951	КНДР	1320	камуфляж испытания 02.52									
> ...


Добавим 
1315376   бис   №153       13    76    1951  КНДР / СССР   64 ИАК  1376 / 30

----------


## Fencer

Источник https://sandar.ucoz.ru/photo/?page1

----------


## FLOGGER

На третьем фото не МИГ-15, а МИГ-17П или ПФ.

----------


## Fencer

> Восстанавливают до летного состояния https://russianplanes.net/id285835


https://russianplanes.net/id306797
https://russianplanes.net/id306858

----------


## Sakhpoisk

Добрый день.
Давно читаю форум, и наконец-то зарегистрировался.
Сам с Сахалина, работаем по погибшей военной авиации.
Прошу исправить в каталоге:
2721 бис №126 27 21 03.05.51 СССР 05 564-й ИАП потерян 21.12.59
Правильный номер самолёта 2712, 126 завод, потерян 23.10.1957 г. по аварии. Лётчик жив. 264 ИАП, 159 ИАД.
Самолёт изготовлен 16.07.1951 г.
Ранее мы предполагали, что данный самолёт принадлежит лётчику В.Цикину, и потерян 21.12.1959 г. Об этом напишу в соответствующей теме.

----------


## Sakhpoisk

Также, ещё есть вопрос.
Есть подвисший самолёт. Фрагментов мало, номеров нет.
На месте нашли фрагменты кресла с бронезаголовником/бронеспинкой Т-образной, а недавно нашли фрагмент руля высоты и стало понятно, что самолёт МиГ-15бис.
Так вот, на шильдах серия 203.
А судя по реестру, таких серий не было. Подскажите по этому вопросу, пожалуйста, что за серия такая.

----------


## Sakhpoisk

Ещё, в реестр:
Самолёт МиГ-15бис, 1263106, изготовлен 11.07.1951 г.
Катастрофа, Сахалин, 15.12.1952 г., 610-й ИАП 146-й ИАД, лётчик старший лейтенант Львов В.Г., вылетел на перехват иностранного самолёта. При возвращении на аэродром попал в снежный заряд и разбился.

----------


## Sakhpoisk

Самолёт МиГ-15бис, 1265319, изготовлен 12.03.1952 г.
Катастрофа, Сахалин, 29.01.1958 г., 264-й ИАП 159-й ИАД, лётчик старший лейтенант Хорев И.П. Погиб на полигоне, не вывел самолёт из пикирования.

----------


## Sakhpoisk

Потери самолётов в 583-м ИАП 146-ИАД (Сахалин)
24.01.1955 г., столкновение на ВПП
Ути-МиГ-15, номер 10727, катастрофа. Погиб капитан Чупятов П.Ф.
МиГ-15бис, номер 1264917, авария.
--‐-------------
17.03.1958 г., катастрофа.
Ути-МиГ-15, номер 10993005, двигатель Рд-45ф.
Погибли майор Васильев С.С., старший лейтенант Малишевский О.В.
----------------
04.06.1959 г., катастрофа.
МиГ-15бис, номер 1265112.
Погиб командир 583-й ИАП, майор Паршин А.И. Предположительно, потеря сознания во время полёта.

----------


## lindr

> Также, ещё есть вопрос.
> Есть подвисший самолёт. Фрагментов мало, номеров нет.
> На месте нашли фрагменты кресла с бронезаголовником/бронеспинкой Т-образной, а недавно нашли фрагмент руля высоты и стало понятно, что самолёт МиГ-15бис.
> Так вот, на шильдах серия 203.
> А судя по реестру, таких серий не было. Подскажите по этому вопросу, пожалуйста, что за серия такая.


Серия вероятно 03, шильды с лишней цифрой встречаются, но номер в серии может не совпасть. Важный вопрос: какой завод.

----------


## Sakhpoisk

> Серия вероятно 03, шильды с лишней цифрой встречаются, но номер в серии может не совпасть. Важный вопрос: какой завод.


По заводу сложно. На шильдах он не прописан.
Не могу фото загрузить, почему-то.
Серия именно 203, две шильды, плюс лючок с таким номером.

----------


## cherven

На сайте Арсенал-инфо.ру нашел следующую информацию

За два года (1949 и 1950) на заводах № 1, 153, 381, 126 и 292 было выпущено 1344 МиГ-15. Основная часть, 813 (из них 510 в 1949 году, 301 в 1950 году и ещё два в 1953 году) и 453 машины (из них 144 в 1949 году, 308 в 1950 году и ещё один в 1951 году) были произведены на заводах № 1 и № 153 соответственно. До объединения с заводом № 30 на заводе № 381 было выпущено 75 истребителей, а оставшийся задел был передан заводу № 292, где было произведено два самолёта. На заводе № 126 освоение МиГ-15 шло медленно и до перехода на производство МиГ-15бис, был сдан всего один истребитель.

По лицензии построены
Китай
Строили на авиационном заводе в Шэньяне МиГ-15УТИ под обозначением JianJiao-2 или JJ-2.

Польша
МиГ-15 выпускались в Польше на авиазаводе WSK в Мелеце под обозначением Lim-1 и Lim-2. 
- Lim-1 — копия МиГ-15 (227 самолётов)
- Lim-1A — разведывательный вариант МиГ-15, оснащённый фотокамерой АФА-21.
- SBLim-1 — учебно-тренировочный МиГ-15 с двигателем РД-45.
- Lim-2 — МиГ-15бис (выпущено 500 самолётов)
- Lim-2A — разведывательный вариант МиГ-15бис, оснащённый фотокамерой АФА-21.
- SBLim-2 — учебно-тренировочный МиГ-15 с двигателем ВК-1.

Чехословакия
В Чехословакии фирмой Aero Vodochody МиГ-15 серийно выпускались с 1953 года. 
- S-102 — МиГ-15 (853 самолёта)
- CS-102 — МиГ-15УТИ (2013 самолётов)
- S-103 — МиГ-15бис (620 самолётов)

----------


## lindr

> По заводу сложно. На шильдах он не прописан.
> Не могу фото загрузить, почему-то.
> Серия именно 203, две шильды, плюс лючок с таким номером.


ЕМНИП на заводе 21 агрегатные номер имели такие серии, сотни откидываются, а реальный заводской близок но может и не совпасть.

----------


## lindr

> Строили на авиационном заводе в Шэньяне МиГ-15УТИ под обозначением JianJiao-2 или JJ-2.


ЕМНИП не строили а переделывали из боевых. У нас и в Болгарии также производили переделки.

----------


## cherven

Нашел сообщение, что для Болгарских ВВС были поставлены

МиГ-15/(S-102) –  231600, 231612, 231632, 231633, 231634, 231635, 231636, 231637, 231638, 231340, 231641,231642, 231643, 231644, 231645, 231646, 231647, 231648, 231649, 231650, 231652, 231653, 231654, 231657, 231662, 231664, 231665, 231667, 231668, 231876

МиГ-15бис/(S-103) – 143072, 143075, 143076, 143078, 143079, 143086, 143087, 143088, 143089, 243501, 243502, 243503, 243505, 243506, 243507

МиГ-15УТИ/(CS-102) – 022547, 022548, 022549, 022550, 022551, 022552, 022553, 022554, 022555, 022557, 022558, 022560, 512017, 512038, 512065, 512074, 512089, 512098, 512100, 512103, 512113, 512122, 512126, 512127, 512128, 512129, 512130, 512132, 512133, 512134, 512197, 622853, 622861, 622863, 722556, 722577, 722655, 722657, 922274, 922275,  922437, 922441, 922442, 922443, 922446

Получены из ВВС Чехословакии 
CS-102 – 612763, 722461, 822707, 922509, 922520, 922521

----------


## Sakhpoisk

> ЕМНИП на заводе 21 агрегатные номер имели такие серии, сотни откидываются, а реальный заводской близок но может и не совпасть.


На шильдах дата изготовления: агрегат 51 дата 19.3.50 и агрегат 53 дата 25.3.50
Если 21 завод, то подходит близкий по номеру к этому: 53210347 бис №21 03 47 1950 СССР 47 НИИ ВВС
Получается 53210349 номер нашего самолёта.

----------


## Mig

> Есть и такое утверждение - "Степан Микоян у своего МиГ-15. Кубинка, сентябрь 1950 г."


Возвращаясь к старой теме.
Похоже, что это утверждение верное. В книге Степана Микояна "Воспоминания военного летчика-испытателя" на С. 124 это фото сопровождается вот такой подписью.
Кокайды случились позднее, когда Алексей Микоян командовал там истребительной дивизией.

----------


## Avia M

> Кокайды случились позднее


Получается, необходимо дополнить - исправить запись в реестре...

----------


## Mig

> Получается, необходимо дополнить - исправить запись в реестре...


Наверное, да.
Степан Микоян также описывает как в 1952 году его брат Алексей водил колонну 9 иад на параде в Москве. Т.е. Кокайды в то время не было...
Кстати на фото хорошо видны шестигранники стоянки. Очень похожие на кУбинские:)

----------


## Avia M

> Кстати на фото хорошо видны шестигранники стоянки.


В этой сязи и задал вопрос ранее т.к., в Кокайдах они не наблюдались... Аэродромное покрытие.



> Очень похожие на кУбинские:)


Они и в Китае похожие. :Smile:

----------


## Sakhpoisk

Смотрю реестр, самое большее количество серий самолётов Ути, сделал получается 99 завод?
У нас в тундре лежат фрагменты (кабина инструктора и правая плоскость) Утишки... шильд много., треугольные, овальные, с надписями Узел, Агрегат. Все начинаются на 49... получается это номер серии?

----------


## lindr

> Смотрю реестр, самое большее количество серий самолётов Ути, сделал получается 99 завод?
> У нас в тундре лежат фрагменты (кабина инструктора и правая плоскость) Утишки... шильд много., треугольные, овальные, с надписями Узел, Агрегат. Все начинаются на 49... получается это номер серии?


Год какой? И желательно фото шильд. Хотя известно что точный номер нанесен краской, номер на шильдах может не совпасть.

----------


## Sakhpoisk

> Год какой? И желательно фото шильд. Хотя известно что точный номер нанесен краской, номер на шильдах может не совпасть.


Шильд куча. 
Год неизвестен.
На одном лючке, который не открывается, а прикручен номер написан краской. 49-14
На шильдах:49-15, 49-09, 49-09, 49-21

----------


## Sakhpoisk

Получилось загрузить

----------


## lindr

> Шильд куча. 
> Год неизвестен.
> На одном лючке, который не открывается, а прикручен номер написан краской. 49-14
> На шильдах:49-15, 49-09, 49-09, 49-21


49-14 и есть искомый номер. Но вот какого года завода пока не ясно.

----------


## Sakhpoisk

> 49-14 и есть искомый номер. Но вот какого года завода пока не ясно.


Потому что на лючке?
Такой же номер на шильде, которая стояла на нервюре которую прикрывает взлетно-посадочный щиток, а также на шильде внутри ниши правой плоскости.
Получается три дубля.

Судя по реестру, много серий было у 99 завода.

Вспоминаю, что где-то читал, что номер самолёта дублировался в том числе и в нише шасси.

----------


## Sakhpoisk

Вот этот самолёт

----------


## lindr

> Потому что на лючке?


Потому, что краской  и есть дубли

----------


## Sakhpoisk

> Потому, что краской  и есть дубли


Знаю, да.
Но встречались на лючках номера, на других самолетах, где серия подходила, а номер нет.
Вчера нашли еще фрагменты этого самолёта. Хвостовую часть. Возможно это и есть место падения. А переднюю часть с правой плоскостью видимо утащили севернее. Расстояние 800 метров.
Нашли на одном руле высоты полный номер самолёта 109949-09.
Дубли на шильдах были: на створке шасси, ближнем к фюзеляжу, на лючке, который расположен на днище фюзеляжа, под кабиной инструктора, на передней части лонжерона правой плоскости.
Двигатель судя по номеру был РД45, 8 цифр
Отправлю запрос в архив

----------


## cherven

Мысли вслух.
225240 S-102 Letov 02 40 1952 Румыния 40
225241 S-102 Letov 02 41 1952 Румыния 41
225242 S-102 Letov 02 42 1952 Румыния 42
225243 S-102 Letov 02 43 1952 Румыния 43
225244 S-102 Letov 02 44 1952 Польша?
225245 S-102 Letov 02 45 1952 Румыния 45 потерян 03.12.58
По чешским данным, действительно в декабре 1952 года по лицензии были построены 5 S-102 для ВВС Румынии. Это машины с номерами 225241 - 225245, которые в Румынии получили бортовые номера с 41 по 45. А вот борт 225240 был выпущен  3 декабря 1952 года и попал служить в Kbely. Позже, не знаю когда, возможно в декабре 1958 года , после катастрофы 225245, 225240 попал в Румынию и получил бортовой номер 40. Отслужив свой срок 225240 был снят с вооружения и списан. Судьба остальных S-102 2-ой серии (бн 41 - 44) не известна.

----------


## lindr

> Мысли вслух.
> 225240 S-102 Letov 02 40 1952 Румыния 40
> 225241 S-102 Letov 02 41 1952 Румыния 41
> 225242 S-102 Letov 02 42 1952 Румыния 42
> 225243 S-102 Letov 02 43 1952 Румыния 43
> 225244 S-102 Letov 02 44 1952 Польша?
> 225245 S-102 Letov 02 45 1952 Румыния 45 потерян 03.12.58
> По чешским данным, действительно в декабре 1952 года по лицензии были построены 5 S-102 для ВВС Румынии. Это машины с номерами 225241 - 225245, которые в Румынии получили бортовые номера с 41 по 45. А вот борт 225240 был выпущен  3 декабря 1952 года и попал служить в Kbely. Позже, не знаю когда, возможно в декабре 1958 года , после катастрофы 225245, 225240 попал в Румынию и получил бортовой номер 40. Отслужив свой срок 225240 был снят с вооружения и списан. Судьба остальных S-102 2-ой серии (бн 41 - 44) не известна.


Был хороший сайт на румынском языке, где все это было расписано, но увы.

https://www.aripi-argintii.ro - сайт умер и домен продали.

----------


## Алексей Коваль

> Был хороший сайт на румынском языке, где все это было расписано, но увы.
> 
> https://www.aripi-argintii.ro - сайт умер и домен продали.


Можно попробовать посмотреть, что осталось в Веб-Архиве: https://web.archive.org/web/*/https:...-argintii.ro/*.

----------


## cherven

Самолеты 11 lp. Žatec. JH-02 это самолет командира 2-ой эскадрильи, самолеты LЕ-51 и LЕ-67 самолеты 3-ей эскадрильи, HF-17 самолет 1-ой эскадрильи

OL-11 самолет 1 эскадрильи 15 lp.

VF-14 самолет 1 эскадрильи 17lp.

VM-20 МиГ-15 бис 1 эскадрильи 2lp. 12.4.1957 столкнулся с другим самолетом

----------


## lindr

> Можно попробовать посмотреть, что осталось в Веб-Архиве: https://web.archive.org/web/*/https:...-argintii.ro/*.


Реестр МиГ-15 в архив не попал.

----------


## cherven

Меня заинтересовала судьба
220508 S-102 Aero 04 08 05.53 ЧССР 0508 1.SLP, 19.SLP МиГ-15SB 28.SBOLP потерян 27.01.62
Дело в том, что МиГ-15 с бн.0508 поступил на вооружение в 1 lsp. 13.06.1951, а 220508 был выпущен намного позже - 08.05.1953. В данном случае мы имеем дело с двойниками – самолетами, выпущенными в СССР и Чехословакии с одинаковыми бортовыми номерами. Как писал Miroslav Irra в своей книге «МиГ-15» могло быть несколько таких пар с одинаковыми бортовыми номерами.
С чешским двойником все более или менее ясно. Он был выпущен 08.05.1953, поступил на вооружение  в 28. sblp с бн 0508, он всегда был в 28 истребительно бомбардировочном полку и свой номер не менял. В 1960 году был модифицирован в МиГ-15SB. Был потерян 27.01.1962, однако, не известно была ли это катастрофа или авария.

220508 S-102 Aero 04 08 08.05.53 ЧССР 0508  28. sblp, в 1960 модифицирован в МиГ-15SB, потерян 27.01.62.

Что касается советского 0508, то известно, что на вооружение 1 lsp он поступил 13.06.1951 года. Проходил ремонт 2.7.1952 и 15.09.1952, находясь в составе  1 lsp. В конце 1952 года был передан на вооружение 19 lsp. 01.08.1953 проходил ремонт как самолет 19 lsp. Дальнейшая судьба самолета мне не известна. Miroslav Irra утверждает, что к 01.07.1957 году большинство советских МиГ-15 были выведены из эксплуатации.

Что касается заводского номера, то чешские товарищи утверждают, что это 0515308 завода №153. Предлагаю его записать как
0515308 №153 05 08 1951 ЧССР 0508 МиГ-15 13.06.1952 1 lsp (ЧССР), ремонт 02.07.1952 и 15.09.1952, в конце 1952 передан в 19 lsp., ремонт 01.08.1953

----------


## PPV

УТИ МиГ-15 N 14-01 был передан ОКБ Сухого летом 1954 и доработан под ЛЛ для отработки САПС. 
Испытывался с разными вариантами катапультных кресел как минимум, до 1958 года

----------


## cherven

Для всех чешских полков, имевших на вооружении МиГ-15, есть три общие даты, которые будут отражаться в послужном списке каждого чешского МиГ-15
01.04.1952 года - смена четырехзначных бортовых номеров на буквенно-цифровые
01.11.1954 года - название полков изменилось с lsp на slp. Например 1.lsp стал 1.slp
01.07.1957 года - смена буквенно-цифровых бортовых номеров на четырехзначные цифровые

И вопрос, как правильно писать в реестре - "снят с вооружения и уничтожен 25.06.1965" или есть другая формулировка?

----------


## cherven

В 1951 году из СССР для ВВС ЧССР прибыли первые 64 МиГ-15. Хотя чешские товарищи говорят, что их могло быть больше. Получается такой список. Кстати, некоторых бортов нет в нашем реестре. 
107001	№1	07 001	1949	ЧССР	0701	15.06.1951 в 5. LSP, 01.04.1952 бн NO-34 5. LSP, 01.11.1954 
5. SLP, потерян при аварии 15.09.55
107006	№1	07 006	1949	ЧССР	0706	15.06.1951 в 8. LSP, 01.04.1952 бн MR-37, потерян в катастрофе 01.11.52
107007	№1	07 007	1949	ЧССР	0707	15.06.1951 в 8. LSP, 01.04.1952 бн ??-??, 01.11.1954 8.SLP
107008	№1	07 008	1949	ЧССР	0708	15.06.1951в 8. LSP, 01.04.1952 бн MR-40, потерян  22.07.52
107010	№1	07 010	1949	ЧССР	0710	13.06.1951 в 1. LSP, 01.04.1952 бн  CY-02 1.SLP, потерян в катастрофе 19.03.52
107011	№1	07 011	1949	ЧССР	0711	15.06.1951 в 8. LSP, 01.04.1952 бн GY-36, 01.11.1954 в 8 SLP, 1955 передан в 3 SLP, 01.07.1957 бн 0711, 
107013	№1	07 013	1949	ЧССР	0713	15.06.1951 в 8. LSP, 01.04.1952 бн ??-??, 01.11.1954 8.SLP, 01.07.1957 бн 0713
107014	№1	07 014	1949	ЧССР	0714	15.06.1951 в PVSL, 01.04.1952 бн ??-??, 01.07.1957 бн 0714 
107015	№1	07 015	1949	ЧССР	0715	15.06.1951 в PVSL, 01.04.1952 бн ??-??, 01.07.1957 бн 0715
107016	№1	07 016	1949	ЧССР	0716	15.06.1951 в PVSL, 01.04.1952 бн ??-??, 01.07.1957 бн 0716
107017	№1	07 017	1949	ЧССР	0717	15.06.1951 в PVSL, 01.04.1952 бн ??-??, 01.07.1957 бн 0717
107018	№1	07 017	1949	ЧССР	0718	15.06.1951 в PVSL, 01.04.1952 бн ??-??, 01.07.1957 бн 0718
107020	№1	07 020	1949	ЧССР	0720	15.06.1951 в PVSL, 01.04.1952 бн ??-??, 01.07.1957 бн 0720
108003	№1	08 003  	1949	ЧССР	0803	15.06.1951 в PVSL, 01.04.1952 бн FZ-15, 01.01.1953 в 7 lsp, 01.11.1954 в 3 slp, 01.07.1957 бн 0803 
111008	№1	11 008	1949	ЧССР	1008	1951 в 5. LSP, 01.04.1952 бн ??-??, 01.11.1954 5.SLP, 01.07.1957 бн 1008
112033	№1	12 033  	1949	ЧССР	1233	13.06.1951 в 5 LSP, 01.04.1952 бн ??-??, 01.11.1954 5.SLP , 1955 в 18 lsp, 01.07.1957 бн 1233
113004	№1	13 004  	1949	ЧССР	1304	13.06.1951 в 5 LSP, 01.04.1952 бн ??-??, 01.11.1954 5.SLP, 1953 в 15 lsp, 01.07.1957 бн 1304
114001	№1	14 001	1949	ЧССР	1401	13.06.1951 в 16.LSP, 01.04.1952 бн ??-??, 01.11.1954 16.SLP, 01.07.1957 бн 1401
114006	№1	14 006	1949	ЧССР	1406	13.06.1951 в 5.LSP, 01.04.1952 бн ??-??, 01.11.1954 5.SLP, 01.07.1957 бн 1406
114007	№1	14 007  	1949	ЧССР	1407	15.06.1951 1.LSP, 01.04.1952 бн ??-??, 1952 в 19. LSP, 01.11.1954 19.SLP, 01.07.1957 бн 1407
114009	№1	14 009	1949	ЧССР	1409	1.LSP, 19. LSP, 01.04.1952 бн ??-??, 01.11.1954 19.SLP, 01.07.1957 бн 1409
119005	№1	19 005	1949	ЧССР	1905	13.06.1951 в 5 LSP, 01.04.1952 бн MP-12, 25.03.1953 потерян в аварии 
119015	№1	19 015	1949	ЧССР	1915	13.06.1951 в 15 LSP, 01.04.1952 бн ??-??, 01.11.1954 15.SLP, 01.07.1957 бн 1915
0115301	№153	01 01	1949	ЧССР	0101	13.06.1951 в 1. LSP, 01.04.1952 бн ??-??, 1953 в 19. LSP, 01.11.1954 19.SLP, 01.07.1957 бн 0101
0115303	№153	01 03	1949	ЧССР	0103	13.06.1951 в 1. LSP, 01.04.1952 бн ??-??, 1953 в 16. LSP, 01.11.1954 16.SLP, 01.07.1957 бн 0103
0115304	№153	01 04	1949	ЧССР	0104	13.06.1951 в 5. LSP, 01.04.1952 бн ??-??, 01.11.1954 5.SLP, 1955 в 3.SLP, 01.07.1957 бн 0104
0115305	№153	01 05	1949	ЧССР	0105	13.06.1951 в 1. LSP, 01.04.1952 бн ??-??, 1953 в 19.SLP, 01.11.1954 19.SLP, 01.07.1957 бн 0105 
0115306	№153	01 06	1949	ЧССР	0106	13.06.1951 в 1. LSP, 01.04.1952 бн ??-??, 01.11.1954 1.SLP, 01.07.1957 бн 0106
0115308	№153	01 08	1949	ЧССР	0108	15.06.1951 в 8. LSP, 01.04.1952 бн ??-??, 01.11.1954 8.SLP, 01.07.1957 бн 0108
0115309	№153	01 09	1949	ЧССР	0109	15.06.1951 в 1. LSP, 01.04.1952 бн ??-??, 01.11.1954 1.SLP, 01.07.1957 бн 0109
0115311	№153	01 11	1949	ЧССР	0111	13.06.1951 в 1. LSP, 01.04.1952 бн ??-??, 01.11.1954 1.SLP, 01.07.1957 бн 0111
0115314	№153	01 14	1949	ЧССР	0114	15.06.1951 в 8. LSP, 01.04.1952 бн ??-??, 01.11.1954 8.SLP, 01.07.1957 бн 0114
0115317	№153	01 17	1949	ЧССР	0117	13.06.1951 в 1. LSP, 01.04.1952 бн ??-??, 01.11.1954 1.SLP, 01.07.1957 бн 0117
0115318	№153	01 18	1949	ЧССР	0118	13.06.1951 в 1. LSP, 01.04.1952 бн HI-40, 01.11.1954 1.SLP, 1956 в 11.SLP, 1957 в 20.SLP, 01.07.1957 бн 0118
0115320	№153	01 20	1949	ЧССР	0120	13.06.1951 в 1. LSP, 01.04.1952 бн JW-34, 01.11.1954 1.SLP, 01.07.1957 бн 0120
0115323	№153	01 23	1949	ЧССР	0123	13.06.1951 в 1. LSP, 01.04.1952 бн ??-??, 01.11.1954 1.SLP, 01.07.1957 бн 0123
0115327	№153	01 27	1949	ЧССР	0127	13.06.1951 в 1. LSP, 01.04.1952 бн ??-??, 01.11.1954 1.SLP, 01.07.1957 бн 0127
0115334	№153	01 34	1949	ЧССР	0134	15.06.1951 в 5. LSP, 01.04.1952 бн ??-??, 01.11.1954 5.SLP, 01.07.1957 бн 0134
0115335	№153	01 35	1949	ЧССР	0135	13.06.1951 в 1. LSP, 01.04.1952 бн ??-??, 01.11.1954 1.SLP, 01.07.1957 бн 0135
0115345	№153	01 45	1949	ЧССР	0145	13.06.1951 в ?. LSP, 01.04.1952 бн ??-??, 01.11.1954 ?.SLP, 01.07.1957 бн 0145
0215304	№153	02 04	1949	ЧССР	0204	15.06.1951 в 8. LSP, 01.04.1952 бн ??-??, 01.11.1954 8.SLP, 01.07.1957 бн 0204
0215305	№153	02 05	1949	ЧССР	0205	15.06.1951 в 8. LSP, 01.04.1952 бн ??-??, 01.11.1954 8.SLP, 01.07.1957 бн 0205
0215307	№153	02 07	1949	ЧССР	0207	15.06.1951 в PVSL, 01.04.1952 бн KR-30,  потерян 02.08.52
0215309	№153	02 09	1949	ЧССР	0209	15.06.1951 в 8. LSP, 01.04.1952 бн ??-??, 01.11.1954 8.SLP, 01.07.1957 бн 0209
0215315	№153	02 15	1949	ЧССР	0215	15.06.1951 в 8. LSP, 01.04.1952 бн ??-??, 01.11.1954 8.SLP, 01.07.1957 бн 0215
0215320	№153	02 20	1949	ЧССР	0220	15.06.1951 в 8. LSP, 01.04.1952 бн ??-??, потерян 10.02.53
0215322	№153	02 22	1949	ЧССР	0222	15.06.1951 в 8. LSP, 01.04.1952 бн ??-??, 01.11.1954 8.SLP, 01.07.1957 бн 0222
0215324	№153	02 24	1949	ЧССР	0224	15.06.1951 в 8. LSP, 01.04.1952 бн ??-??, 01.11.1954 8.SLP, 01.07.1957 бн 0224
0315303	№153	03 03	1949	ЧССР	0303	15.06.1951 в 8. LSP, 01.04.1952 бн ??-??, 01.11.1954 8.SLP, 1956 в 16.SLP, 01.07.1957 бн 0303
0315310	№153	03 10	1949	ЧССР	0310	13.06.1951 в 1. LSP, 01.04.1952 бн ??-??, 01.11.1954 1.SLP, 01.07.1957 бн 0310
0415301	№153	04 01	1949	ЧССР	0401	13.06.1951 в 1. LSP, 01.04.1952 бн ??-??, в 1952? в 19. LSP, 01.11.1954 19.SLP, 01.07.1957 бн 0401, двойник
0415302	№153	04 02	1949	ЧССР	0402	13.06.1951 в 1. LSP, 01.04.1952 бн ??-??, в 1952? в 19. LSP, 01.11.1954 в 19.SLP, 01.07.1957 бн 0402, двойник
0415303	№153	04 03	1949	ЧССР	0403	13.06.1951 в 5. LSP, 01.04.1952 бн ??-??, 01.11.1954 в 5.SLP, 01.07.1957 бн 0403, двойник
0415306	№153	04 06	1949	ЧССР	0406	15.06.1951 в 8 LSP, 01.04.1952 бн ??-??, 01.11.1954 в 8.SLP, 01.07.1957 бн 0406,  двойник
0415307	№153	04 03	1949	ЧССР	0407	13.06.1951 в 5. LSP, 01.04.1952 бн ??-??, 01.11.1954 в 5.SLP, 01.07.1957 бн 0407, двойник
0515303	№153	05 03	1949	ЧССР	0503	15.06.1951 в 8. LSP, 01.04.1952 бн ??-??, 01.11.1954 в 8.SLP, 01.07.1957 бн 0503, двойник
0515306	№153	05 06	1949	ЧССР	0506	15.06.1951 в  8. LSP, 01.04.1952 бн ??-??, 01.11.1954 в 8.SLP, 01.07.1957 бн 0506, двойник
0515308	№153	05 08	1949	ЧССР	0508	13.06.1951 1. LSP, 01.04.1952 бн ??-??, в 1952 передан 19.LSP, 01.11.1954 в 19.SLP, двойник 
0515309	№153	05 09	1949	ЧССР	0509	15.06.1951 в 8. LSP, 01.04.1952 бн ZV-71, 01.11.1954 в 8.SLP, в 1955 в 3 slp, 04.04.1955 потерян в аварии, двойник
0615302	№153	06 02	1949	ЧССР	0602	15.06.1951 в  8. LSP, 01.04.1952 бн MR-32, 01.11.1954 в 8.SLP, 01.07.1957 бн 0602
0615307	№153	06 07	1949	ЧССР	0607	15.06.1951 в  8. LSP, 01.04.1952 бн ??-??, 01.11.1954 в 8.SLP, 01.07.1957 бн 0607
0615309	№153	06 09	1949	ЧССР	0609	15.06.1951 в  8. LSP, 01.04.1952 бн ??-??, 01.11.1954 в 8.SLP, 01.07.1957 бн 0609
0615310	№153	06 10	1949	ЧССР	0610	13.06.1951 в 1. SLP, 01.04.1952 бн ZV-80 1.SLP, в 1955 в 3.SLP потерян 23.08.55
Номера двух бортов (0254 и 0353) известны по сообщению инженера Vladovicha , но документально они не подтверждаются. И еще один непонятный номер 102123 из 5 LSP.

----------


## cherven

Надпись "двойник" на самолетах 4-ой и 5-ой серий означает, что были самолеты чешского производства с такими же номерами. Как с этой проблемой справлялись в ЧССР не известно. Первоначально чешские самолеты 04ХХ и 05ХХ выпускались в 1953 году, а в то время на них наносили буквенно-цифровые бортовые номера. А после 01.07.1957, когда на самолеты вернули четырехзначные цифровые номера советские МиГ-15 в ЧССР либо были потеряны в авариях и катастрофах, либо уже не летали. Хотя чешские товарищи допускают, что несколько двойников могли летать в одно время в разных полках после 01.07.1957.

----------


## sovietjet

Нужна помощь в расшифровке номеров на самолетах S-102 и S-103. Здесь у меня есть три примера:

S-102 - з/н 231612 но на планере надписов "3330"
S-102 - з/н 231648 но на планере есть "32112-L" и "32112-P"
S-103 - з/н 143088 но на планере "4213-P"

Я предполагаю, что "P" и "L" означают Правый и Левый. Но мой вопрос в том, какая связь между этими цифрами и известные заводские номера, которые мы знаем? Есть ли у кого-нибудь больше информации или логика в этом?? Мне кажется, это вторая внутренняя чешская система заводских номеров, или еще что-то...

----------


## cherven

Интересная информация по чешскому 225103. 01.04.1952 он получил бортовой номер OL-11, что соответствует 1 эскадрильи 15.lsp Позже он сменил бортовой номер на NC-36 , что соответствует 2 эскадрильи 17. lsp Но официально этот самолет проходил службу в  15.lsp до 01.10.1958, когда был передан в состав 17. lsp. 
15.lsp находился на аэродроме Žatec, где в сентябре 1952 начал формироваться 17. lsp. Возможно 225103 был прикомандирован на некоторое время к 17. lsp, пока не начали поступать самолеты с завода. Но зачем тогда менять бортовой номер. На сколько я знаю, выдавался специальный приказ о назначении бортовых номеров для каждого самолета. И потом, когда в октябре 1954 года 17. lsp перелетел на аэродром Mladá, то 225103 остался в 15.lsp а вот информации об обратной замене номера нет. Известно что в 01.07.1957 будучи в составе 15.slp он получил бортовой номер 5103.

----------


## cherven

У меня вопрос к уважаемому Lindr. Изменения в реестр МиГ-15 будут вноситься или останутся в отдельных постах?

----------


## lindr

> У меня вопрос к уважаемому Lindr. Изменения в реестр МиГ-15 будут вноситься или останутся в отдельных постах?


Я у себя в базе исправил. Потом перенесу сюда. Были вопросы по поводу пересечений с румынами, но там похоже авторы реестра не были уверены и несколько раз расклад меняли.

----------


## cherven

Тогда продолжаем разбираться с лицензией из ЧССР. Даст бог и до румынских доберемся.
Первая серия МиГ-15 в Чехословакии собиралась из деталей, привезенных из СССР. В серии было 10 машин.
225101	S-102	Letov	01 01	06.11.51	ЧССР	5101	11.1951 в 11. LSP, 01.04.52 бн OL-10 в 15. LSP, 01.11.1954 в 15 SLP, 01.07.1957 бн 5101, 01.10.1958 в 20.SLP, 01.09.1961 в 20.SBLP, утилизирован в 1965 г
225102	S-102	Letov	01 02	12.1951	ЧССР	5102	01.1952 в 11. LSP, 01.04.52 бн NF-30 в 15. LSP, 01.11.1954 в 15 SLP, 01.07.1957 бн 5102, 01.10.1958 в 17 SLP,  утилизирован 13.08.1964
225103	S-102	Letov	01 03	01.1952	ЧССР	5103	01.1952 в 11. LSP, 01.04.1952 бн OL-11 в 15. LSP, 09.1952 бн NC-36 в 17. LSP,  01.11.1954 в 15 SLP, 01.07.1957 бн 5103, 01.10.1958 в 17 SLP,  утилизирован 13.09.1964
225104	S-102	Letov	01 04	01.1952	ЧССР	5104	 01.1952 в 11. LSP, 01.04.52 бн NF-31 в 15 LSP, 01.11.1954 в 15 SLP, 01.07.1957 бн 5104, утилизирован в 1965 г
225105	S-102	Letov	01 05	01.1952	ЧССР	5105	01.1952 в 11. LSP,  01.04.52 бн NF-32 в 15. LSP,  01.11.1954 в 15 SLP, потерян при аварии 15.01.55
225106	S-102	Letov	01 06	01.1952	ЧССР	5106	01.1952 в 11. LSP, 01.04.52 бн OL-12 в 15.LSP, 01.11.1954 в 15 SLP, 01.07.1957 бн 5106,01.10.1958 в 20.SBLP, утилизирован 03.11.1964
225107	S-102	Letov	01 07	01.1952	ЧССР	5107	01.04.1952 бн OL-13 в 15. LSP, 01.11.1954 в 15 SLP, 01.07.1957 бн 5107, утилизирован 13.08.1964
225108	S-102	Letov	01 08	01.1952	ЧССР	5108	01.04.1952 бн OL-14 в 15. LSP, 01.11.1954 в 15 SLP, 01.07.1957 бн 5108, утилизирован 26.06.1964
225109	S-102	Letov	01 09	01.1952	ЧССР	5109	01.04.52 бн NF-33 в 15. LSP, 01.11.1954 в 15 SLP, 1955 бн ZV-72 в 3. SLP, 01.07.1957 бн 5109, утилизирован 29.12.1961
225110	S-102	Letov	01 10	01.1952	ЧССР	5110	15.07.52 бн OL-15 в 15. LSP, 01.11.1954 в 15 SLP, 1955 бн GY-40 в 3. SLP, 01.07.1957 бн 5110,  утилизирован 22.09.1964
Про 225103 я писал выше. Первые шесть машин сразу попали в 11. LSP, их бортовые номера были 51ХХ по заводскому. 01.04.1952 их передали в 15. LSP, а бортовые номера поменяли на буквенно-цифровые. Номера OL-XX имели самолеты первой эскадрильи, NF-XX это номера самолетов второй эскадрильи. 
Оставшиеся 4 самолета первой серии, с завода сразу пошли в 15. LSP  01.04.1952 года. По крайней мере их в составе 11. LSP я не нашел. 5110 пришел в 15. LSP на три месяца позже остальных. Причина мне не известна.

----------


## cherven

Вторая серия МиГ-15, выпущенных в ЧССР, состояла из 71 самолета
225201	S-102	Letov	02 01	18.07.52	ЧССР	5201	18.07.1952 бн VN-41 в 9. LSP, 01.11.1954 в 9.SLP, 01.07.1957 бн 5201,  утилизация 14.08.1964
225202	S-102	Letov	02 02	18.07.52	ЧССР	5202	18.07.1952 бн VN-31 в 9. LSP, 01.11.1954 в 9.SLP, 01.07.1957 бн 5202, 1963 в 2. LSP, потерян в аварии 14.09.63
225203	S-102	Letov	02 03	11.07.52	ЧССР	5203	11.07.1952 бн NF-34 в 15.LSP, 01.11.1954 в 15 SLP, потерян в катастрофе 03.04.55
225204	S-102	Letov	02 04	24.07.52	ЧССР	5204	24.07.1952 в Авиационный научно-исследовательский и испытательный институт, в1961 модернизирован в МиГ-15SB, 08.03.1962 в 30.SBLP,  утилизация 02.02.65
225205	S-102	Letov	02 05	11.07.52	ЧССР	5205	11.07.1952 бн NF-35 в 15. LSP,  01.11.1954 в 15 SLP, 01.07.1957 бн 5205, 01.10.1958 в VLT, модернизирован МиГ-15T, 01.09.1961 в OVT, потерян в катастрофе 20.06.63
225206	S-102	Letov	02 06	15.07.52	ЧССР	5206	15.07.1952 бн OL-16 в 15.LSP, 01.11.1954 в 15 SLP, 01.07.1957 бн 5206, утилизирован в 1965
225207	S-102	Letov	02 07	15.07.52	ЧССР	5207	15.07.1952 бн NF-36 в 15.LSP, 01.11.1954 в 15 SLP, 01.07.1957 бн 5207, утилизация 26.6.64
225208	S-102	Letov	02 08	15.07.52	ЧССР	5208	 15.07.1952 бн OL-17 в 15.LSP, 01.11.1954 в 15 SLP, 01.07.1957 бн 5208, 1962 г. модернизирован МиГ-15SB в 28.SBLP, утилизация 2.2.64
225209	S-102	Letov	02 09	5.08.52	ЧССР	5209	05.08.1952 бн XP-71 в 9.LSP, 01.11.1954 в 9.SLP, 01.07.1957 бн 5209, в 1961 модернизирован в МиГ-15SB, в 1962 г. в 30.SBLP, утилизация 2.2.64
225210	S-102	Letov	02 10	5.08.52	ЧССР	5210	05.08.1952 бн VN-40 в 9. LSP, 01.11.1954 в 9.SLP, 01.07.1957 бн 5210, утилизация 13.8.64
225211	S-102	Letov	02 11	5.08.52	ЧССР	5211	05.08.1952 бн TL-12 в 9.LSP, 01.11.1954 в 9.SLP, 01.10.1956 в 26. SLP, 01.07.1957 бн 5211, 01.10.1958 в 30.SBLP, в 1961 году модернизирован в МиГ-15SB, утилизация 25.6.65
225212	S-102	Letov 	02 12	22.08.52	ЧССР	5212	22.08.1952 бн XP-76 в 9.LSP, 01.11.1954 в 9.SLP, 01.07.1957 бн 5212, 1959 год в 17.SLP, утилизация 6.6.63
225213	S-102	Letov	02 13	22.08.52	ЧССР	5213	22.08.1952 бн ZJ-52 17.LSP, 01.11.1954 в 17.SLP, 01.07.1957 бн 5213, утилизация 13.8.64
225214	S-102	Letov	02 14	22.08.52	ЧССР	5214	22.08.1952 бн VN-32 в 9.LSP, 01.11.1954 в 9.SLP, 1955 год бн GY-42 в 3. SLP , 01.07.1957 бн 5214, утилизация 13.8.64
225215	S-102	Letov	02 15	22.08.52	ЧССР	5215	22.08.1952 бн VN-33 в 9.SLP, 01.11.1954 в 9.SLP, 01.07.1957 бн 5215, 01.10.1958 в 30.SBLP, в 1961 году модернизирован в МиГ-15SB, утилизация 30.6.62
225216	S-102	Letov	02 16	22.08.52	ЧССР	5216	22.08.1952 бн TL-17 в 9.LSP, 01.11.1954 в 9.SLP, 01.07.1957 бн 5216, 01.10.1958 в 30.SBLP, в 1961 году модернизирован в МиГ-15SB, утилизация 25.6.65
225217	S-102	Letov	02 17	02.09.52	ЧССР	5217	02.09.1952 бн TL-13 в 9.LSP, 01.11.1954 в 9.SLP, 01.07.1957 бн 5216, утилизация 3.10.62
225218	S-102	Letov	02 18	02.09.52	ЧССР	5218	02.09.1952 в 17.LSP, 01.11.1954 в 17.SLP, 01.07.1957 бн 5218, 1960  в 28.SBLP, в 1961 году модернизирован в МиГ-15SB, потерян в аварии 20.4.61
225219	S-102	Letov	02 19	16.09.52	ЧССР	5219	16.09.1952 в 17.LSP, 01.11.1954 в 17.SLP, 01.07.1957 бн 5219, 01.10.1958 в 30.SBLP, в 1961 году модернизирован в МиГ-15SB, утилизация 13.8.64
225220	S-102	Letov	02 20 	16.09.52	ЧССР 	5220	16.09.1952 бн NC-38 в 17. LSP, 01.11.1954 в 17.SLP, 01.07.1957 бн 5219, утилизация 11.9.63
225221	S-102	Letov	02 21	24.09.52	ЧССР	NC-31	24.09.1952 бн NC-31 в 17. LSP, потерян в аварии 05.08.54
225222	S-102	Letov	02 22	29.09.52	ЧССР	5222	29.09.1952 бн NC-34 в17.LSP, 01.11.1954 в 17.SLP, 01.07.1957 бн 5222, утилизация 14.8.64
225223	S-102	Letov	02 23	28.10.52	ЧССР	5223	28.10.1952 в 17.LSP, 01.11.1954 в 17.SLP, 01.07.1957 бн 5223, утилизация 18.4.64
225224	S-102	Letov	02 24	28.10.52	ЧССР	5224	28.10.1952 бн VF-20 в 17.LSP,  01.11.1954 в 17.SLP, 01.07.1957 бн 5224, 1958 в 30.SBLP, в 1961 году модернизирован в МиГ-15SB, утилизация 25.6.65
225225	S-102	Letov	02 25	4.11.52	ЧССР	5225	4.11.1952 в 18.lsp, 01.11.1954 в 18.SLP, 01.07.1957 бн 5225, 01.10.1958 в 18.SBLP, в 1961 году модернизирован в МиГ-15SB, утилизация 2.2.65
225226	S-102	Letov	02 26	4.11.52	ЧССР	5226	Участвовал в испытаниях на прочность
225227	S-102	Letov	02 27	4.11.52	ЧССР	5227	04.11.1952 в 2.LSP, 01.11.1954 в 2.SLP, 01.07.1957 бн 5227, утилизация 6.6.63
225228	S-102	Letov	02 28	4.11.52	ЧССР	5228	04.11.1952 в 18.lsp, 01.11.1954 в 18.SLP, 01.07.1957 бн 5228, 01.10.1958 18.SBLP, в 1961 году модернизирован в МиГ-15SB, утилизация 12.6.64
225229	S-102	Letov	02 29	27.11.52	ЧССР	5229	27.11.1952 бн GY-34 в 16.LSP, 01.11.1954 в 16.SLP, 1956 в 3. SLP,  01.07.1957 бн 5229, утилизация 6.6.63
225230	S-102	Letov	02 30	27.11.52	ЧССР	5230	27.11.1952 в 16.LSP, 01.11.1954 в 16.SLP, 01.07.1957 бн 5230, 01.10.1957 в 22. SLP,  утилизация 27.8.63
225231	S-102	Letov	02 31	20.1.53	ЧССР	5231	20.01.1953 в 15. LSP, 01.11.1954 в 15.SLP, 01.07.1957 бн 5231, утилизация 27.8.63
225232	S-102	Letov	02 32	23.1.53	ЧССР	5232	23.01.1953 в 17. LSP, 01.11.1954 в 17.SLP, потерян в аварии 25.4.56
225233	S-102	Letov	02 33	3.12.52	ЧССР	5233	03.12.1952 в ??, 01.07.1957 бн 5233
225234	S-102	Letov	02 34	3.12.52	ЧССР	5234	03.12.1952 в 16.LSP, 01.11.1954 в 16.SLP, 01.07.1957 бн 5234, утилизация 13.8.64
225235	S-102	Letov	02 35	10.12.52	ЧССР	5235	10.12.1952 в 5. LSP, 01.11.1954 в 5.SLP, 01.07.1957 бн 5235, в 1961 году модернизирован в МиГ-15SB, в 1962 в 30.SBLP, 15.03.63 потерян в катастрофе при столкновении в воздухе с МиГ-15УТИ 2613 
225236	S-102	Letov	02 36	3.12.52	ЧССР	5236	03.12.1952 в 8. LSP, 01.11.1954 в 8.SLP, 01.07.1957 бн 5235, 01.10.1958 в 30.SBLP, в 1961 году модернизирован в МиГ-15SB, уилизация13.8.64
225237	S-102	Letov	02 37	3.12.52	ЧССР	5237	03.12.1952 в 5.LSP, 01.11.1954 в 5.SLP, 1956 в 2. LSP, 01.07.1957 бн 5237, 01.10.1958 в 30.SBLP, в 1961 году модернизирован в МиГ-15SB, 2.2.65 передан в музей Air Park Zruc в Plgne бн ML-23
225238	S-102	Letov	02 38	10.12.52	ЧССР	5238	10.12.1952 в 5.LSP, 01.11.1954 в 5.SLP, 1956 в 2. LSP, 01.07.1957 бн 5238, 01.10.1958 в 30.SBLP, в 1961 году модернизирован в МиГ-15SB, утилизация 20.4.66
225239	S-102	Letov	02 39	15.12.52	ЧССР	5239	утилизация 2.2.65
225240	S-102	Letov	02 40	3.12.52	Румыния	40	утилизирован
225241	S-102	Letov	02 41	12.1952	Румыния	41	
225242	S-102	Letov	02 42	12.1952	Румыния	42	
225243	S-102	Letov	02 43	12.1952	Румыния	43	
225244	S-102	Letov	02 44	12.1952	Румыния	44	
225245	S-102	Letov	02 45	12.1952	Румыния	45	потерян 03.12.58
225246	S-102	Letov	02 46	23.2.53	ЧССР	5246	23.02.1953 в 19. LSP, 01.11.1954 в 19.SLP, 01.07.1957 бн 5238, утилизация 6.6.63
225247	S-102	Letov	02 47	27.2.53	ЧССР	5247	27.02.1953 бн IW-16 в 1. LSP, 01.11.1954 в 1.SLP, 01.10.1956 бн HI-39 в 20.SLP, 01.07.1957 бн 5247, в 1961 году модернизирован в МиГ-15SB, 1962 в 28. SBLP, 1964 в 18.SBLP, утилизация 5.8.65
225248	S-102	Letov	02 48	28.2.53	ЧССР	5248	28.02.1953 в 19. LSP, 01.11.1954 в 19.SLP, 01.07.1957 бн 5248, утилизация 9.4.65
225249	S-102	Letov	02 49	28.2.53	ЧССР	5249	28.02.1953 в 1. LSP, 01.11.1954 в 1.SLP, 01.07.1957 бн 5249, утилизация 6.6.63
225250	S-102	Letov	02 50	28.2.53	ЧССР	5250	28.02.1953 в 1.LSP, 01.11.1954 в 1.SLP, 01.07.1957 бн 5250, утилизация 10.2.65
225251	S-102	Letov	02 51	27.2.53	ЧССР	5251	27.02.1952 в 1. LSP, 01.11.1954 в 1.SLP, 01.07.1957 бн 5251, 01.10.1958 в 30.SBLP, в 1961 году модернизирован в МиГ-15SB, утилизация 7.3.67
225252	S-102	Letov	02 52	25.2.53	ЧССР	5252	25.02.1952 бн HI-36 в 1.LSP, 01.11.1954 в 1.SLP, 1955 в 20.SLP, 1957 в 22. SLP, 01.07.1957 бн 5252, 01.10.1958 в 28. SBLP, утилизация 6.5.65
225253	S-102	Letov	02 53	28.2.53	ЧССР	5253	28.02.1953 в 19.LSP,  01.11.1954 в 19.SLP, 01.07.1957 бн 5253,  в 1961 году модернизирован в МиГ-15SB, утилизация 25.6.65
225254	S-102	Letov	02 54	28.2.53	ЧССР	5254	28.02.1953 в 19.LSP,  01.11.1954 в 19.SLP, 01.07.1957 бн 5254,  утилизация 25.6.65
225255	S-102	Letov	02 55	28.2.53	ЧССР	5255	       28.02.1953 в 19.LSP ?, 01.11.1954 в 19.SLP ?, 01.07.1957 бн 5255, 14.06.1961 в 20.SBLP, утилизация 03.10.62
225256	S-102	Letov	02 56	03.03.53	ЧССР	5256	       03.03.1953 в 8.LSP, 01.11.1954 в 8.SLP, 01.07.1957 бн 5256, 1961 в  20.SBLP, в 1961 году модернизирован в МиГ-15SB, утилизация 18.12.64
225257	S-102	Letov	02 57	03.03.53	ЧССР	5257	       03.03.1953 8.LSP ?, 01.11.1954 в 8.SLP ?, 01.07.1957 бн 5257, 01.10.1957 в 22.SLP, 01.10.1958 в 28.SBLP, в 1961 году модернизирован в МиГ-15SB, 1964 в 18.SBLP, утилизация 05.08.65
225258	S-102	Letov	02 58	05.03.53	ЧССР	5258	        05.03.1953 в 2.LSP, 01.11.1954 в 2.SLP, 01.07.1957 бн 5258, утилизация 06.06.63
225259	S-102	Letov	02 59	11.03.53	ЧССР	5259	        9.LSP, утилизация 31.03.66
225260	S-102	Letov	02 60	03.03.53	ЧССР	5260	        03.03.1953 в 8.SLP, 01.11.1954 в 8.SLP, 01.07.1957 бн 5260, 1961 в 20.SBLP, в 1961 году модернизирован в МиГ-15SB, утилизация 28.02.66
225261	S-102 	Letov 	02 61 	03.03.53	ЧССР 	5261 	03.03.1953 в 8.LSP, 01.11.1954 в 8.SLP, 01.07.1957 бн 5261, 01.10.1957 в 22. SLP, 01.10.1958 в 20.SBLP, в 1961 году модернизирован в МиГ-15SB, утилизация 05.08.65
225262 	S-102 	Letov 	02 62 	05.03.53	ЧССР 	5262	        05.03.1953 бн ZJ-60 в 17. LSP, 01.11.1954 в 17.SLP, 01.07.1957 бн 5262, утилизация 06.06.63
225263	S-102 	Letov 	02 63 	14.03.53	ЧССР 	5263 	14.03.1953 бн VF-12 в 17.LSP, 01.11.1954 в 17.SLP, 01.07.1957 бн 5263, утилизация 12.07.65
225264 	S-102 	Letov 	02 64 	04.03.53	ЧССР 	CY-02 	04.03.1953 бн CY-02 в 1.LSP, потерян в аварии 20.09.54
225265 	S-102 	Letov 	02 65 	08.03.53	ЧССР 	5265	        08.03.1953 в ??. LSP, 01.07.1957 бн 5265, утилизация 07.05.65
225266	S-102 	Letov 	02 66 	05.03.53	ЧССР 	5266 	05.03.1953 в LVT, 01.07.1957 бн 5266, в 1957 году модернизирован в МиГ-15T, 01.09.1961 в OVT, утилизация 23.03.64 
225267 	S-102 	Letov 	02 67 	08.03.53	ЧССР 	5267 	08.03.1953 в ??. LSP, 01.07.1957 бн 5267, в конце 60-х выставлялся в музее NТМ Прага
225268 	S-102 	Letov 	02 68 	14.03.53	ЧССР 	5268	        14.03.1953 в ??. LSP, 01.07.1957 бн 5268, утилизация 09.04.65
225269	S-102 	Letov 	02 69 	05.03.53	ЧССР 	5269	        05.03.1953 в 15. LSP, 01.11.1954 в 15.SLP, 01.07.1957 бн 5269, 1958 в 20.SLP, 01.09.1961 в 20.SBLP, утилизация 09.04.65
225270 	S-102 	Letov 	02 70 	08.03.53	ЧССР 	5270	        08.03.1953 в ??. LSP, 01.07.1957 бн 5270, утилизация 22.09.64
225271	S-102 	Letov 	02 71 	08.03.53	ЧССР 	5271	        08.03.1953 в 17.LSP, 01.11.1954 в 17.SLP, 01.07.1957 бн 5271, 01.10.1957 в 22. SLP, 01.10.1958 в 45.DZPLP, в 1961 году модернизирован в МиГ-15SB, утилизирован

----------


## cherven

Третья серия лицензионных МиГ-15 ЧССР состояла из 49 бортов
220401	S-102	Letov	03 01	11.03.53	ЧССР	0401	11.03.1953 бн CN-04 в 9. LSP, 01.11.1954 9.SLP, 01.07.1957 бн 0401, в ???? году передан в ZVSL, потерян 02.06.60
220402	S-102	Letov	03 02	12.03.53	ЧССР	0402	12.03.1953 бн XP-77 в 9. LSP, 01.11.1954 9.SLP, 01.07.1957 бн 0402, утилизирован 03.11.1964
220403	S-102	Letov	03 03	18.03.53	ЧССР	0403	18.03.1953 бн VF-21 в 17. LSP, 01.11.1954 в 17.SLP, 01.07.1957 бн 0403, 01.09.1959 в ZVSL, 01.09.1960 в 51 VL, 01.09.1962 в 4. SLP, утилизирован 07.05.1963
220404	S-102	Letov	03 04	11.03.53	ЧССР	0404	11.03.1953 бн XP-73 в 9. LSP, 01.11.1954 в 9.SLP, 01.07.1957 бн 0404, в ???? году передан в 6.SLP потерян в аварии 23.06.58
220405	S-102	Letov	03 05	11.03.53	ЧССР	0405	11.03.1953 бн TL-11 в 9. LSP, 01.11.1954 в 9.SLP, 1956 в 2.SLP бн VN-31, 01.07.1957 бн 0405, 01.10.1957 в 22.SLP, 01.10.1958 в 20.SBLP, в 1961 году модернизирован в МиГ-15SB, утилизирован  05.08.1965
220406	S-102	Letov	03 06	11.03.53	ЧССР	0406	11.03.1953 бн TL-18 в 9. LSP, потерян 21.08.53
220407 	S-102 	Letov 	03 07 	12.03.53	ЧССР 	0407 	12.03.1953 бн TL-15 в 9. LSP,  01.11.1954 в 9.SLP, 1956 в 2.SLP, 01.07.1957 бн 0407, 01.10.1957 в 22.SLP, 1958 в 28.SBLP,  в 1961 году модернизирован в МиГ-15SB, утилизирован  25.06.1965
220408 	S-102 	Letov 	03 08 	12.03.53	ЧССР 	0408 	12.03.1953 бн VN-34 в 9. LSP,  01.11.1954 в 9.SLP, 01.07.1957 бн 0408, 01.10.1958 в 30.SBLP, в 1961 году модернизирован в МиГ-15SB, утилизирован 02.02.1965
220409 	S-102 	Letov 	03 09 	26.03.53	ЧССР 	0409 	26.03.53 бн FL-51 в 5. LSP, 01.11.1954 в 5.SLP, 1957 в 20.SLP, 01.07.1957 бн 0409, 01.09.1961 в 20.SBLP, утилизирован 03.10.1962
220410 	S-102 	Letov 	03 10 	17.04.53	ЧССР 	0410 	17.04.53 в 19. LSP, 01.11.1954 в 19.SLP, 01.07.1957 бн 0410, утилизирован 09.04.1965
220411 	S-102 	Letov 	03 11 	14.03.53	ЧССР 	0411 	14.03.1953 в 17.LSP, 01.11.1954 в 17.SLP, 01.07.1957 бн 0411, утилизирован 09.04.1965
220412 	S-102 	Letov 	03 12 	26.03.53	ЧССР 	0412 	26.03.1953 бн TS-58 в 5. LSP, 01.11.1954 в 5.SLP, 1955 в 16. SLP, 01.07.1957 бн 0412, 01.10.1958 в 28.SBLP,  в 1961 году модернизирован в МиГ-15SB, утилизирован 25.06.1965
220413 	S-102 	Letov 	03 13 	14.03.53	ЧССР 	0413 	14.03.1953 в 17. LSP, 01.11.1954 в 17.SLP, 01.07.1957 бн 0413, утилизирован  01.09.1964
220414 	S-102 	Letov 	03 14 	26.03.53	ЧССР 	0414 	26.03.1953 в 5. LSP, 01.11.1954 в 5.SLP, 01.07.1957 бн 0414, 01.10.1958 в 30.SBLP, в 1961 году модернизирован в МиГ-15SB, утилизирован 25.06.1965
220415 	S-102 	Letov 	03 15 	26.03.53	ЧССР 	0415 	26.03.1953 в 8. LSP, 01.11.1954 в 8.SLP, 01.07.1957 бн 0415, 01.10.1957 в 22.SLP, 01.10.1958 в 28.SBLP, в 1961 году модернизирован в МиГ-15SB, утилизирован 25.06.1965 
220416 	S-102 	Letov 	03 16 	16.04.53	ЧССР 	0416 	16.04.1953 в 11. LSP, 01.11.1954 в 11.SLP, 01.07.1957 бн 0416, утилизирован
220417 	S-102 	Letov 	03 17 	26.03.53	ЧССР 	0417 	26.03.1953 в 8. LSP, 01.11.1954 в 8.SLP, 01.07.1957 бн 0417, утилизирован 09.04.1965
220418 	S-102 	Letov 	03 18 	16.04.53	ЧССР 	0418 	16.04.1953 в 11. LSP, потерян в аварии 17.07.54
220419 	S-102 	Letov 	03 19 	16.04.53	ЧССР 	0419	16.04.1953 в ??.LSP, 01.07.1957 бн 0419, 01.10.1957 в 22.SLP, утилизирован 25.06.1965
220420	S-102 	Letov 	03 20 	22.04.53	ЧССР 	0420	22.04.1953 в 19. LSP, 01.11.1954 в 19.SLP, 01.07.1957 бн 0420, утилизирован 09.04.1965
220421 	S-102 	Letov 	03 21 	16.04.53	ЧССР 	0421 	16.04.1953 в 11.SLP, 01.11.1954 в 11.SLP, 01.07.1957 бн 0421, 1963 в VL,  утилизирован 07.05.1965
220422 	S-102 	Letov 	03 22 	16.04.53	ЧССР 	0422	16.04.1953 бн ZV-78 в 3.LSP, 01.11.1954 в 3.SLP, 01.07.1957 бн 0422, утилизирован  07.05.1965
220423	S-102 	Letov 	03 23 	16.04.53	ЧССР 	0423	16.04.1953 бн FL-55 в 11. LSP, 01.11.1954 в 11.SLP, 01.10.1956 в 20.SLP,  01.07.1957 бн 0423, в 1957 году модернизирован в МиГ-15T, 01.10.1958 в LVT, 01.09.1961 в OVT, утилизирован 23.03.1964
220424 	S-102 	Letov 	03 24 	16.04.53	ЧССР 	0424 	16.04.1953 в ??.LSP, 01.07.1957 бн 0424, 01.10.1958 в 30.SBLP, в 1961 году модернизирован в МиГ-15SB, утилизирован 30.08.66
220425 	S-102 	Letov 	03 25 	17.04.53	ЧССР 	0425 	17.04.1953 в 19. LSP, 01.11.1954 в 19.SLP, 01.07.1957 бн 0425, до 01.10.1958 в 6.SLP, утилизирован 03.11.1964
220426 	S-102 	Letov 	03 26 	17.04.53	ЧССР 	0426 	17.04.1953 в 19. LSP,  потерян 25.06.53
220427 	S-102 	Letov 	03 27 	17.04.53	ЧССР 	0427 	17.04.1953 в 19. LSP,  01.11.1954 в 19.SLP, 01.07.1957 бн 0427, 14.06.1961 в 20.SLP, утилизирован 09.04.1965
220428 	S-102 	Letov 	03 28 	17.04.53	ЧССР 	0428 	17.04.1953 в 19. LSP,  01.11.1954 в 19.SLP, 01.07.1957 бн 0428, утилизирован 23.03.1963
220429 	S-102 	Letov 	03 29 	17.04.53	ЧССР 	0429 	17.04.1953 в 19. LSP,  01.11.1954 в 19.SLP, 01.07.1957 бн 0429, утилизирован 18.04.1964
220430 	S-102 	Letov 	03 30 	16.04.53	ЧССР 	0430 	16.04.1953 в ??, потерян 24.08.53
220431 	S-102 	Letov 	03 31 	22.04.53	ЧССР 	0431 	22.04.1953 бн IR-02 в 3.LSD, 01.11.1954 в 3.SLD, 01.07.1957 бн 0431, 01.10.1958 в 30.SBLP, в 1961 году модернизирован в МиГ-15SB, утилизирован 30.08.1966
220432 	S-102 	Letov 	03 32 	22.04.53	ЧССР 	0432	22.04.1953 в ??, 01.07.1957 бн 0432, утилизирован 18.04.1964
220433	S-102 	Letov 	03 33 	22.04.53	ЧССР 	0433	22.04.1953 бн YM-32 в 16. LSP, 01.11.1954 в 16.SLP, 01.07.1957 бн 0433, 01.10.1957 в 22.SLP, утилизирован 27.08.1963
220434 	S-102 	Letov 	03 34 	22.04.53	ЧССР 	0434	22.04.1953 в 16. LSP, 01.11.1954 в 16.SLP, 01.07.1957 бн 0434, утилизирован 25.06.1965
220435 	S-102 	Letov 	03 35 	22.04.53	ЧССР 	0435	22.04.1953 в ??, 01.07.1957 бн 0435, утилизирован 
220436	S-102 	Letov 	03 36 	22.04.53	ЧССР 	0436	22.04.1953 бн YM-39 в 16. LSP, 01.11.1954 в 16.SLP, 01.07.1957 бн 0436, 01.10.1957 в 22.SLP, утилизирован 23.03.1964
220437 	S-102 	Letov 	03 37 	22.04.53	ЧССР 	0437	22.04.1953 в 11. LSP, 01.11.1954 в 11.SLP, 01.07.1957 бн 0437, утилизирован 18.04.1964
220438 	S-102 	Letov 	03 38 	29.04.53	ЧССР 	0438	29.04.1953 бн NC-32 в 17. LSP, 01.11.1954 в 17.SLP, 01.07.1957 бн 0438, 1957 в 2. LSP, потерян 27.03.60
220439 	S-102 	Letov 	03 39 	29.04.53	ЧССР 	0439 	29.04.1953 в ??, 01.07.1957 бн 0439, 01.10.1958 в 28.SBLP,  потерян 10.03.59
220440 	S-102 	Letov 	03 40 	30.04.53	ЧССР 	0440	30.04.1953 бн FR-17 в 19. LSP,  01.11.1954 в 19.SLP, 01.07.1957 бн 0440, утилизирован 25.06.1965
220441 	S-102 	Letov 	03 41 	03.05.53	ЧССР 	0441 	03.05.1953 бн HF-11 в 11. LSP потерян 01.12.53
220442 	S-102 	Letov 	03 42 	29.04.53	ЧССР 	0442	29.04.1953 в ??, 01.07.1957 бн 0442, утилизирован 26.06.1964
220443 	S-102 	Letov 	03 43 	29.04.53	ЧССР 	0443 	29.04.1953 в ??, 01.07.1957 бн 0443, 01.10.1961 в 20.SBLP, в 1961 году модернизирован в МиГ-15SB, утилизирован 28.02.1966
220444 	S-102 	Letov 	03 44 	30.04.53	ЧССР 	0444 	30.04.1953 в 1. LSP, 01.11.1954 в 1.SLP, 01.07.1957 бн 0444, утилизирован 23.03.1964
220445 	S-102 	Letov 	03 45 	30.04.53	ЧССР 	0445 	30.04.1953 в 1. LSP, 01.11.1954 в 1.SLP, 1957 в 4.SLP,  потерян 20.02.1957
220446 	S-102 	Letov 	03 46 	30.04.53	ЧССР 	0446 	30.04.1953 в 19. LSP, 01.11.1954 в 19.SLP, 01.07.1957 бн 0446, утилизирован 23.07.1962
220447 	S-102 	Letov 	03 47 	03.05.53	ЧССР 	0447 	03.05.1953 в 11. LSP, 01.11.1954 в 11.SLP, 01.07.1957 бн 0447, в 1957 году модернизирован в МиГ-15T, 1957 в  LVT,  01.09.1961 в OVT, утилизирован 06.06.1963
220448 	S-102 	Letov 	03 48 	05.05.53	ЧССР 	0448 	05.05.1953 в 16.LSP, 01.11.1954 в 16.SLP, 01.07.1957 бн 0448, 01.10.1957 в 22.SLP, 01.10.1958 в 2.LSP,  потерян 11.08.61
220449 	S-102 	Letov 	03 49 	05.05.53	ЧССР 	0449 	05.05.1953 бн LS-13 в 8. LSP, 01.11.1954 в 8.SLP, 01.07.1957 бн 0449, утилизирован 09.04.1965

----------


## cherven

Четвертая серия МиГ-15 чешского производства состояла из 99 борта
220501 	S-102 	Letov 	04 01 	15.05.53 	ЧССР 	0501	15.05.1953 в 5. LSP, 01.11.1954 в 5.SLP, 01.07.1957 бн 0501, списан 07.06.1965 и передан в музей
220502	S-102	Letov	04 02	05.05.53	ЧССР	0502	05.05.1953 в 16.LSP,  01.11.1954 в 16.SLP, 01.07.1957 бн 0502, 01.10.1958 в 28. SBLP, 1961 в 20.SBLP,  в 1961 году модернизирован в МиГ-15SB, утилизирован 28.02.1965
220503	S-102	Aero	04 03	05.05.53	ЧССР	0503	05.05.1953 бн LS-19 в 8. LSP, первый с завода Aero Vodochody, 01.11.1954 в 8.SLP, 01.07.1957 бн 0503, 01.10.1957 в 22.SLP, утилизирован 
220504	S-102	Aero	04 04	05.05.53	ЧССР	0504	05.05.1953 бн MR-39 в 8. LSP, 01.11.1954 в 8.SLP, 1956 в 2. SLP, 01.07.1957 бн 0504, утилизирован  25.06.1965
220505	S-102	Aero	04 05	05.05.53	ЧССР	0505	05.05.1953 бн MR-39 в 8. LSP, 01.11.1954 в 8.SLP, 01.07.1957 бн 0505, 01.10.1957 в 22.SLP, утилизирован  06.06.1963
220506	S-102	Aero	04 06	08.05.53	ЧССР	0506	08.05.1953 в 8. LSP, 01.11.1954 в 8.SLP, 01.07.1957 бн 0506,  утилизирован 09.04.1964
220507	S-102	Aero	04 07	08.05.53	ЧССР	KP-31	08.05.1953 в 51.LSP, 01.10.1953 бн KP-31 в 7.LSP, потерян 27.07.54
220508	S-102	Aero	04 08	08.05.53	ЧССР	0508	08.05.1953 в ??, 01.07.1957 бн 0508, 01.10.1958 в 28.SBLP,  в 1961 году модернизирован в МиГ-15SB, потерян 27.01.62
220509	S-102	Aero	04 09	08.05.53	ЧССР	0509	08.05.1953 в 3. LSP ?, 01.11.1954 в 3. SLP, 04.04.1955 в 4.SLP, 01.07.1957 бн 0509,  потерян 16.03.63
220510	S-102	Aero	04 10	08.05.53	ЧССР	0510	08.05.1953 в 2.LSP, 01.11.1954 в 2.SLP, потерян 15.08.59
220511	S-102	Aero	04 11	08.05.53	ЧССР	0511	08.05.1953 в ??, 01.07.1957 бн 0511, утилизирован
220512	S-102	Aero	04 12	08.06.53	ЧССР	0512	08.06.1953 бн HI-32 в 1.LSP, 01.11.1954 в 1.SLP, 01.10.1956 в 20.SLP, 01.07.1957 бн 0512, 14.06.1961 в 20.SBLP, утилизирован 18.04.1964
220513	S-102	Aero	04 13	05.05.53	ЧССР	0513	05.05.1953 в 5. LSP,  потерян 21.05.53
220514	S-102	Aero	04 14	08.06.53	ЧССР	0514	08.06.1953 бн GY-38 в 3. LSP, 01.11.1954 в 3. SLP, 01.07.1957 бн 0514, передан в 2.SLP, потерян 23.05.61
220515	S-102	Aero	04 15	08.06.53	ЧССР	0515	08.06.1953 в 1.LSP, 01.11.1954 в 1.SLP, 01.10.1956 в 8.SLP, 01.07.1957 бн 0515, потерян 27.01.58
220516	S-102	Aero	04 16	08.06.53	ЧССР	0516	08.06.1953 в ??, 01.07.1957 бн 0516, утилизирован в 1967
220517	S-102	Aero	04 17	08.06.53	ЧССР	0517	08.06.1953 бн MT-71 в 1.LSP, 01.11.1954 в 1.SLP, 01.07.1957 бн 0517, передан в 18.SBLP,  потерян 21.03.59
220518	S-102	Aero	04 18	06.06.53	ЧССР	0518	06.06.1953 в 15.LSP, 01.11.1954 в 15.SLP, 01.07.1957 бн 0518, 01.10.1958 в 30.SBLP, в 1961 году модернизирован в МиГ-15SB, утилизирован 02.02.1965
220519	S-102	Aero	04 19	08.06.53	ЧССР	0519	08.06.1953 бн HI-35 в 1. LSP, 01.11.1954 в 1.SLP, 01.10.1956 в 20.SLP, 01.07.1957 бн 0519, 14.06.1961 в 20.SBLP, утилизирован 24.06.1964
220520	S-102	Aero	04 20	08.06.53	ЧССР	0520	08.06.1953 в 1. LSP, 01.11.1954 в 1.SLP, 01.07.1957 бн 0520,  утилизирован 10.02.1965
220521	S-102	Aero	04 21	06.06.53	ЧССР	0521	06.06.1953 в 17.LSP, 01.11.1954 в 17.SLP, 01.07.1957 бн 0521, передан в 4.SLP, потерян 16.03.63
220522	S-102	Aero	04 22	06.06.53	ЧССР	0522	06.06.53 в 11. LSP, 01.11.1954 в 11.SLP, 01.07.1957 бн 0522, 01.10.1958 в 20.SBLP, в 1961 году модернизирован в МиГ-15SB, утилизирован 05.08.1965
220523 	S-102 	Aero 	04 23 	06.06.53	ЧССР 	0523	06.06.53 в 11. LSP, 01.11.1954 в 11.SLP, 01.07.1957 бн 0523, утилизирован 18.04.1964
220524 	S-102 	Aero 	04 24 	06.06.53	ЧССР 	0524	06.06.1953 в ??, 01.07.1957 бн 0524, в 1957 году модернизирован в МиГ-15T, 01.10.1958 в LVT, 01.09.1961 в OVT, потерян 03.08.62
220525 	S-102 	Aero 	04 25 	06.06.53	ЧССР 	0525	06.06.1953 бн JH-03 в 11. LSP, 01.11.1954 в 11.SLP, 01.07.1957 бн 0525, утилизирован 23.03.1964
220526 	S-102 	Aero 	04 26 	05.06.53	ЧССР 	0526	05.06.1953 в 51.LSP, 01.10.1953 в 7.LSP, 01.11.1954 в 7.SLP, 01.07.1957 бн 0526,  01.10.1958 в 18.SBLP, в 1961 году модернизирован в МиГ-15SB,  столкновение в воздухе с 1554 и 1303 потерян 17.02.64
220527 	S-102 	Aero 	04 27 	05.06.53	ЧССР 	0527	05.06.1953 в 51.LSP, 01.10.1953 в 7.LSP, 01.11.1954 в 7.SLP, 01.07.1957 бн 0527, утилизирован 08.12.1965
220528 	S-102 	Aero 	04 28 	05.06.53	ЧССР 	0528	05.06.1953 в 51.LSP, 01.10.1953 в 7.LSP, 01.11.1954 в 7.SLP, 01.07.1957 бн 0528, утилизирован
220529 	S-102 	Aero 	04 29 	05.06.53	ЧССР 	0529	05.06.53 в ??, 01.07.1957 бн 0529, 01.10.1958 в 18.SBLP, в 1961 году модернизирован в МиГ-15SB, потерян 13.09.1961
220530 	S-102 	Aero 	04 30 	08.06.53	ЧССР 	0530	08.06.1953 в 1. LSP, 01.11.1954 в 1.SLP, 01.07.1957 бн 0530,  утилизирован 06.06.1963
220531 	S-102 	Aero 	04 31 	08.06.53	ЧССР 	0531	08.06.1953 в 1. LSP, 01.11.1954 в 1.SLP, 01.07.1957 бн 0531,  утилизирован 07.05.1965
220532 	S-102 	Aero 	04 32 	08.06.53	ЧССР 	0532	08.06.1953 в 1. LSP, потерян 24.08.53 при столкновении с 0430
220533 	S-102 	Aero 	04 33 	08.06.53	ЧССР 	0533	08.06.1953 бн VN-36 в 9. LSP, 01.11.1954 в 1.SLP, 01.07.1957 бн 0533, утилизирован 31.03.1966 
220534 	S-102 	Aero 	04 34 	06.06.53	ЧССР 	0534	06.06.1953 в 11. LSP, 01.11.1954 в 11.SLP, 01.07.1957 бн 0534, 1958 в 20.SLP,  в 1961 году модернизирован в МиГ-15SB, 1961 в 20.SBLP, потерян 15.03.65
220535 	S-102 	Aero 	04 35 	06.06.53	ЧССР 	0535	06.06.1953 в ??, 01.07.1957 бн 0535, 14.06.1961 в 20.SBLP, утилизирован 05.08.1965
220536 	S-102 	Aero 	04 36 	06.06.53	ЧССР 	0536	06.06.1953 в ??, 01.07.1957 бн 0536, 01.10.1958 в 28.SBLP, в 1961 году модернизирован в МиГ-15SB, утилизирован 25.06.1965
220537 	S-102 	Aero 	04 37 	02.07.53	ЧССР 	0537	02.07.1953 в 15. LSP, 01.11.1954 в 15.SLP, передан в 17.SLP, потерян 25.04.56
220538 	S-102 	Aero 	04 38 	02.07.53	ЧССР 	0538	02.07.1953 в 15.SLP, 01.11.1954 в 15.SLP, бн NC-31 в 17.SLP, 01.07.1957 бн 0538, утилизирован 07.05.1965
220539 	S-102 	Aero 	04 39 	02.07.53	ЧССР 	0539	02.07.1953 бн NC-37 в 17. LSP, 01.11.1954 в 17.SLP, 01.07.1957 бн 0539, утилизирован 18.04.1964
220540	S-102	Aero	04 40	02.07.53	ЧССР	0540	02.07.53 в 15. LSP, 01.11.1954 в 15.SLP, 01.07.1957 бн 0540, утилизирован 12.07.1965
220541 	S-102 	Aero 	04 41 	02.07.53	ЧССР 	0541	02.07.53 бн RD-54 в 15. LSP, потерян 06.10.53
220542 	S-102 	Aero 	04 42 	08.03.53	ЧССР 	0542	 08.03.1953 в 1. LSP, 01.11.1954 в 1.SLP, 01.07.1957 бн 0531,  в 1961 году модернизирован в МиГ-15SB, утилизирован в 1967
220543 	S-102 	Aero 	04 43 	04.07.53	ЧССР 	0543	04.07.1953 в 5.LSP, 1954 в 2.LSP, 01.11.1954 в 2.SLP, 01.07.1957 бн 0543, в 1961 году модернизирован в МиГ-15SB, 01.10.1961 в 28.SBLP, 26.05.1966 передан в аэроклуб Йиглава.
220544 	S-102 	Aero 	04 44 	23.06.53	ЧССР 	0544	23.06.1953 в ??, 01.07.1957 бн 0544, 01.10.1958 в 18.SBLP, в 1961 году модернизирован в МиГ-15SB, утилизирован 25.06.1965
220545 	S-102 	Aero 	04 45 	22.06.53	ЧССР 	0545	22.06.1953 в 51.LSP, 01.10.1953 в 7.LSP, 01.11.1954 в 7.SLP, 01.07.1957 бн 0545, передан в LVT, 01.09.1961 в OVT, утилизирован 13.11.1963
220546 	S-102 	Aero 	04 46 	22.06.53	ЧССР 	0546	22.06.1953 в 15.LSP, 01.11.1954 в 15.SLP, 01.07.1957 бн 0546,  утилизирован 05.08.1965
220547 	S-102 	Aero 	04 47 	22.06.53	ЧССР 	0547	22.06.1953 в 51.LSP, 01.10.1953 в 7.LSP, 01.11.1954 в 7.SLP, бн ZV-77 в 3.SLP, 01.07.1957 бн 0547, потерян 16.06.58
220548 	S-102 	Aero 	04 48 	03.07.53	ЧССР 	0548	03.07.1953 в ??, 01.07.1957 бн 0548, утилизирован 
220549	S-102 	Aero	04 49	03.07.53	ЧССР	0549	03.07.1953 в ??, 01.07.1957 бн 0549, 14.06.1961 в 20.SBLP, утилизирован 05.08.1965
220550 	S-102 	Aero 	04 50 	23.06.53 	ЧССР 	0550	23.06.1953 в ??, 01.07.1957 бн 0550, в 1960 году модернизирован в МиГ-15SB, 1960 в 30.SBLP, потерян 16.02.60
220551 	S-102 	Aero 	04 51 	04.07.53	ЧССР 	0551	04.07.1953 в ??, 01.07.1957 бн 0551, 01.10.1958 в 30.SBLP, в 1961 году модернизирован в МиГ-15SB, 30.08.1965 передан в музей Air Park Zruc в Plgne бн EP-06
220552 	S-102 	Aero 	04 52 	04.07.53	ЧССР 	0552	04.07.1953 в ??, 01.07.1957 бн 0552, 01.10.1958 в 28.SBLP, в 1961 году модернизирован в МиГ-15SB, потерян 07.04.64
220553 	S-102 	Aero 	04 53 	01.08.53	ЧССР 	0553	01.08.1953 в 2.LSP, 01.11.1954 в 2.SLP, 01.07.1957 бн 0553, 01.10.1958 в 28.SBLP, в 1961 году модернизирован в МиГ-15SB, утилизирован 26.05.1965
220554 	S-102 	Aero 	04 54 	04.07.53	ЧССР 	0554	04.07.1953 в ??, 01.10.1953 в 7.LSP, 01.11.1954 в 7.SLP, 01.07.1957 бн 0554, 01.09.1961 в 30.SBLP, в 1961 году модернизирован в МиГ-15SB, утилизирован 06.06.1963
220555 	S-102 	Aero 	04 55 	04.07.53	ЧССР 	0555	04.07.1953 в ??, 01.07.1957 бн 0555, 01.10.1958 в 18.SBLP, в 1961 году модернизирован в МиГ-15SB, утилизирован 05.08.1965
220556 	S-102 	Aero 	04 56 	04.07.53	ЧССР 	0556	04.07.1953 в 51. LSP, 01.10.1953 в 7.LSP, 01.11.1954 в 7.SLP, 01.07.1957 бн 0556, утилизирован 06.06.1963
220557 	S-102 	Aero 	04 57 	04.07.53	ЧССР 	0557	04.07.1953 в 51. LSP, 01.10.1953 в 7.LSP, 01.11.1954 в 7.SLP, 01.07.1957 бн 0557, утилизирован 18.04.1964
220558 	S-102 	Aero 	04 58 	04.07.53	ЧССР 	0558	04.07.1953 в ??, 01.10.1953 бн ME-36 в 7.LSP, 01.11.1954 в 7.SLP, 1958 в 18.SBLP, в 1961 году модернизирован в МиГ-15SB, утилизирован 25.06.1965
220559 	S-102 	Aero 	04 59	04.07.53	ЧССР 	0559	01.08.1953 в 51.LSP, 01.10.1953 в 7.LSP, 01.11.1954 в 7.SLP, 1957 в 2.SLP, 01.07.1957 бн 0559, потерян 24.09.1957
220560 	S-102 	Aero 	04 60	04.07.53	ЧССР 	0560	04.07.53 в 17.LSP, 01.11.1954 в 17. SLP, 01.07.1957 бн 0560, 14.06.1961 в 20.SBLP, утилизирован 25.06.1965
220561 	S-102 	Aero 	04 61 	06.07.53	ЧССР 	0561	06.07.1953 в ??, 01.07.1957 бн 0561, 01.10.1958 в 30.SBLP, в 1961 году модернизирован в МиГ-15SB, утилизирован 25.06.1965
220562 	S-102 	Aero 	04 62 	04.07.53	ЧССР 	0562	04.07.1953 в 8. LSP, 01.11.1954 в 8.SLP, 01.07.1957 бн 0562, 01.10.1958 в 22.SLP, 01.10.1958 в 20.SBLP, в 1961 году модернизирован в МиГ-15SB, 25.06.1965 установлен в Hrbov – Svařenov, в 1997 году утилизирован
220563 	S-102 	Aero 	04 63 	06.07.53	ЧССР 	0563	06.07.1953 бн NC-30 в 17. LSP, 01.11.1954 в 17.SLP, 01.07.1957 бн 0563, утилизирован 06.06.1963
220564 	S-102 	Aero 	04 64 	04.07.53	ЧССР 	0564	04.07.1953 бн LV-14 в ??, 17. LSP, 01.11.1954 в 17.SLP, 01.07.1957 бн 0564, 01.10.1958 30.SBLP, 1961 в 20.SBLP,  в 1961 году модернизирован в МиГ-15SB, утилизирован 02.02.1965
220565 	S-102 	Aero	04 65 	04.07.53	ЧССР 	0565	04.07.1953 в17. LSP, 01.11.1954 в 17.SLP, 01.07.1957 бн 0564, утилизирован 18.04.1964
220566 	S-102 	Aero 	04 66 	06.07.53	ЧССР 	0566	06.07.53в 16.LSP, 01.11.1954 в 16.SLP, 01.07.1957 бн 0566, 01.10.1957 в 22. SLP, 01.10.1958 в 28.SBLP, в 1961 году модернизирован в МиГ-15SB, утилизирован 26.05.1966
220567 	S-102 	Aero 	04 67 	06.07.53	ЧССР 	0567	01.08.1953 в 2.LSP, 01.11.1954 в 2.SLP, 01.07.1957 бн 0567, утилизирован 31.03.1966
220568 	S-102 	Aero 	04 68 	06.07.53	ЧССР 	0568	01.08.1953 в 2.LSP, 01.11.1954 в 2.SLP, 01.07.1957 бн 0568, утилизирован 31.03.1966
220569 	S-102 	Aero 	04 69 	06.07.53	ЧССР 	0569	06.07.1953 бн ZF-16 в 16.LSP, 01.11.1954 в 16.SLP, 01.07.1957 бн 0569, утилизирован 14.12.1964
220570 	S-102 	Aero 	04 70 	06.07.53	ЧССР 	0570	06.071953 бн YM-33 в 16.LSP, 01.11.1954 в 16.SLP, 01.07.1957 бн 0570, в 1957 году модернизирован в МиГ-15T, 01.10.1958 в LVT, 01.09.1961 в OVT, утилизирован 06.06.1963
220571 	S-102 	Aero 	04 71 	13.07.53	ЧССР 	0571	13.07.1953 бн FR-15 в 19. LSP, потерян 08.06.1954
220572 	S-102 	Aero 	04 72 	07.07.53	ЧССР 	0572	07.07.1953 в??, 01.07.1957 бн 0572, утилизирован 06.06.1963
220573 	S-102 	Aero 	04 73 	07.07.53	ЧССР 	0573	07.07.1953 в??, 01.07.1957 бн 0573, передан в 9.SLP,утилизирован 23.03.1964
220574 	S-102 	Aero 	04 74 	07.07.53	ЧССР 	0574	07.07.1953 в 11. LSP, 01.11.1954 в 11.SLP, 01.07.1957 бн 0574, передан в 8.SLP, утилизирован
220575 	S-102 	Aero 	04 75 	06.07.53	ЧССР 	0575	06.07.1953 в 16. LSP, 01.11.1954 в 16.SLP, потерян 13.06.1956
220576 	S-102 	Aero 	04 76 	13.07.53	ЧССР 	OT-36	13.07.1953 бн OT-36 в 19. LSP, 01.11.1954 в 19.SLP, потерян 21.09.55
220577 	S-102 	Aero 	04 77 	13.07.53	ЧССР 	0577	13.07.1953 бн IN-03 в 19. LSP, 01.11.1954 в 19.SLP, 01.07.1957 бн 0577, 01.10.1958 в 30.SBLP, в 1961 году модернизирован в МиГ-15SB, утилизирован 30.08.1966
220578 	S-102 	Aero 	04 78 	13.07.53	ЧССР 	0578	13.07.1953 в 19. LSP, 01.11.1954 в 19.SLP, 01.07.1957 бн 0578, 01.10.1958 в 28.SBLP, в 1961 году модернизирован в МиГ-15SB, утилизирован 09.04.1965
220579 	S-102 	Aero 	04 79 	13.07.53	ЧССР 	0579	13.07.1953 в 19. LSP, 01.11.1954 в 19.SLP, 01.07.1957 бн 0579,  утилизирован 18.04.1964
220580 	S-102 	Aero 	04 80 	13.07.53	ЧССР 	0580	13.07.1953 в 19. LSP, 01.11.1954 в 19.SLP, 01.07.1957 бн 0579,  утилизирован 23.04.1963
220581 	S-102 	Aero 	04 81 	14.07.53	ЧССР 	0581	14.07.53 бн ZF-13 в 8. LSP, 01.11.1954 в 8.SLP, 01.07.1957 бн 0581, передан в 16.SLP, утилизирован 07.03.1963
220582 	S-102 	Aero 	04 82 	07.07.53	ЧССР 	0582	07.071953 бн HF-19 в 11. LSP, 01.11.1954 в 11.SLP, 01.07.1957 бн 0582,  01.10.1958 в 28.SBLP, в 1961 году модернизирован в МиГ-15SB, утилизирован 26.05.1966 
220583 	S-102 	Aero 	04 83 	08.07.53	ЧССР 	0583	08.07.1953 в 51.LSP, 01.10.1953 в 7.LSP, 01.11.1954 в 7.SLP, передан бн ZV-82 в 3.SLP, 01.07.1957 бн 0583, утилизирован 25.06.1965
220584 	S-102 	Aero 	04 84 	08.07.53	ЧССР 	0584	08.07.1953 в 51.LSP, 01.10.1953 бн IF-15 в 7.SLP, 01.11.1954 в 7.SLP,  потерян 12.07.55
220585 	S-102 	Aero 	04 85 	08.07.53	ЧССР 	0585	08.07.1953 в 51.LSP, 01.10.1953 в 7.LSP, 01.11.1954 в 7.SLP, 01.07.1957 бн 0585, утилизирован 15.11.1963
220586 	S-102 	Aero 	04 86 	08.07.53	ЧССР 	0586	08.07.1953 в 51.LSP, 01.10.1953 в 7.LSP, 01.11.1954 в 7.SLP, передан бн ZF-15 в 16. SLP, 01.07.1957 бн 0586, утилизирован 02.02.1965
220587 	S-102 	Aero 	04 87 	15.07.53	ЧССР 	0587	15.07.1953 в ??, 01.07.1957 бн 0587, утилизирован 05.08.1965
220588	S-102	Aero	04 88	13.07.53	ЧССР	0588	13.07.1953 в ??, передан бн GY-36 в 3.SLP, 01.07.1957 бн 0588, утилизирован 06.06.1963
220589 	S-102 	Aero 	04 89 	06.07.53	ЧССР 	0589	06.07.1953 в 16. LSP, 01.11.1954 в 16.SLP, 01.07.1957 бн 0589, 01.09.1961 в 20.SBPL,  в 1961 году модернизирован в МиГ-15SB, утилизирован 18.12.1964
220590 	S-102 	Aero 	04 90 	03.07.53	ЧССР 	0590	03.07.1953 в ??, 01.07.1957 бн 0590, утилизирован
220591 	S-102 	Aero 	04 91 	12.07.53	ЧССР 	0591	12.07.1953 в ??, 01.07.1957 бн 0591, в 1957 году модернизирован в МиГ-15T, 01.10.1958 в LVT, 01.09.1961 в OVT, утилизирован 06.06.1963
220592 	S-102 	Aero 	04 92 	06.07.53	ЧССР 	0592	06.07.1953 в ??, 01.07.1957 бн 0592, 01.10.1958 в 30.SBLP, в 1961 году модернизирован в МиГ-15SB, утилизирован 30.08.1966
220593 	S-102 	Aero 	04 93 	28.07.53	ЧССР 	0593	28.07.1953 бн CN-03 в 9. LSP, 01.11.1954 в 9.SLP, 01.07.1957 бн 0593, 01.10.1958 в 18.SBLP, в 1961 году модернизирован в МиГ-15SB, утилизирован 25.06.1965
220594 	S-102 	Aero 	04 94 	23.07.53	ЧССР 	0594	23.07.1953 в 19.SLP?, 01.07.1957 бн 0594, 01.10.1958 в 30.SBLP, в 1961 году модернизирован в МиГ-15SB, утилизирован в 1962
220595 	S-102 	Aero 	04 95 	23.07.53	ЧССР 	0595	23.07.1953 в 19.SLP?, передан в 20.SLP, потерян 16.05.57
220596 	S-102 	Aero 	04 96 	25.07.53	ЧССР 	0596	25.07.195 в 8.LSP, 01.11.1954 в 8.SLP, 01.07.1957 бн 0596, 01.10.1957 в 22.SLP, 01.10.1958 в 18.SBLP, в 1961 году модернизирован в МиГ-15SB, утилизирован 05.09.1966
220597 	S-102 	Aero 	04 97 	08.08.53	ЧССР 	0597	08.08.1953 в 17. LSP, 01.11.1954 в 17.SLP, 01.07.1957 бн 0597, утилизирован 06.06.1963
220598 	S-102 	Aero 	04 98 	23.07.53	ЧССР 	0598	23.07.1953 в ??, 01.07.1957 бн 0598, 01.10.1958 в 18.SBLP, в 1961 году модернизирован в МиГ-15SB, утилизирован 25.06.1965
220599 	S-102 	Aero 	04 99 	28.07.53	ЧССР 	0599	28.07.1953 бн VN-38 в 9. LSP, 01.11.1954 в 9.SLP, передан бн LN-02 в 3.SLP, 01.07.1957 бн 0599, утилизирован 18.04.1964

----------


## Transit

523602 выполнил вынужденную посадку на мелководье в лагуне Бардавиль 31.10.1956. 16.11.1956 был поднят израильтянами и передан в музей. Не успел получить собственного бортового номера в ВВС Египта (по крайней мере он не был нанесен). Фото из коллекции Merhav - The National Library.

----------


## lindr

> 523602 выполнил вынужденную посадку на мелководье в лагуне Бардавиль 31.10.1956. 16.11.1956 был поднят израильтянами и передан в музей. Не успел получить собственного бортового номера в ВВС Египта (по крайней мере он не был нанесен). Фото из коллекции Merhav - The National Library.


Бортовой номер у него был был.

В первом том серии книг Тома  Купера "Арабские МиГи" есть снимок плохого качества самолета в озере, где на носовой части слева читается "201" или "301".

----------


## Transit

> где на носовой части слева читается "201" или "301".


Может и так. Но на большинстве фото не видно.

----------


## lindr

Вот сканы из книги. Есть мнение, что Израильтяне стерли потом номер не только на самом самолете но и ретушировали снимки.

----------


## cherven

Пятая серия лицензионных чешских МиГ-15 почти вся ушла на экспорт. А чехи не отслеживали судьбу этих бортов, поэтому известно только дата и страна отгрузки. Заметил, что у румынских самолетов бортовой номер - первая цифра 2,3 или 4, а последние две это заводской хвостик, у болгарских просто двухзначный заводской хвостик, по полякам пока ничего не скажу. Тем не менее много расхождений с lindrom.
231600	S-102	Aero	05 00	23.09.53	Болгария		23.09.1953 передан в Болгарию
231601	S-102	Aero	05 01	23.09.53	Румыния	301	23.09.1953 передан в Румынию
231602	S-102	Aero	05 02	03.09.53	Польша		03.09.1953 передан в Польшу
231603	S-102	Aero	05 03	23.09.53	Румыния	303	23.09.1953 передан в Румынию
231604	S-102	Aero	05 04	23.09.53	Румыния	304	23.09.1953 передан в Румынию, потерян 09.06.69
231605	S-102	Aero	05 05	03.09.53	Румыния	305	03.09.1953 передан в Румынию
231606	S-102	Aero	05 06	23.09.53	Румыния	306	23.09.1953 передан в Румынию
231607	S-102	Aero	05 07	23.09.53	Румыния	307	23.09.1953 передан в Румынию, потерян 23.07.55
231608	S-102	Aero	05 08	23.09.53	Румыния	308	23.09.1953 передан в Румынию
231609	S-102	Aero	05 09	23.09.53	Румыния	309	23.09.1953 передан в Румынию
231610	S-102	Aero	05 10	03.10.53	Румыния	310	03.10.1953 передан в Румынию
231611	S-102	Aero	05 11	23.09.53	Румыния	311	23.09.1953 передан в Румынию
231612	S-102	Aero	05 12	23.09.53	Болгария		23.09.1953 передан в Болгарию
231613	S-102	Aero	05 13	23.09.53	Румыния	313	23.09.1953 передан в Румынию
231614	S-102	Aero	05 14	23.09.53	Румыния	314	23.09.1953 передан в Румынию
231615	S-102	Aero	05 15	23.09.53	Румыния	315	23.09.1953 передан в Румынию, потерян 08.04.55
231616	S-102	Aero	05 16	23.09.53	Румыния	316	23.09.1953 передан в Румынию, потерян 27.08.59
231617	S-102	Aero	05 17	23.09.53	Румыния	317	23.09.1953 передан в Румынию
231618	S-102	Aero	05 18	03.10.53	Румыния	318	03.10.1953 передан в Румынию
231619	S-102	Aero	05 19	03.10.53	Румыния	319	03.10.1953 передан в Румынию
231620	S-102	Aero	05 20	03.10.53	Румыния	320	03.10.1953 передан в Румынию
231621	S-102	Aero	05 21	03.10.53	Румыния	321	03.10.1953 передан в Румынию
231622	S-102	Aero	05 22	03.10.53	Румыния	322	03.10.1953 передан в Румынию
231623	S-102	Aero	05 23	03.10.53	Румыния	323	03.10.1953 передан в Румынию
231624	S-102	Aero	05 24	03.10.53	Румыния	324	03.10.1953 передан в Румынию
231625	S-102	Aero	05 25	03.10.53	Румыния	325	03.10.1953 передан в Румынию
231626	S-102	Aero	05 26	03.10.53	Румыния	326	03.10.1953 передан в Румынию
231627	S-102	Aero	05 27	17.11.53	Польша		17.11.1953 передан в Польшу
231628	S-102	Aero	05 28	03.10.53	Румыния	328	03.10. 1953 передан в Румынию
231629	S-102	Aero	05 29	03.10.53	Румыния	329	03.10. 1953 передан в Румынию
231630	S-102	Aero	05 30	03.10.53	Румыния	330	03.10. 1953 передан в Румынию
231631	S-102	Aero	05 31	03.10.53	Румыния	331	03.10. 1953 передан в Румынию
231632	S-102	Aero	05 32	23.10.53	Болгария		23.10.1953 передан в Болгарию
231633	S-102	Aero	05 33	23.10.53	Болгария		23.10.1953 передан в Болгарию
231634	S-102	Aero	05 34	23.10.53	Болгария		23.10.1953 передан в Болгарию
231635	S-102	Aero	05 35	23.10.53	Болгария		23.10.1953 передан в Болгарию
231636	S-102	Aero	05 36	23.10.53	Болгария		23.10.1953 передан в Болгарию
231637	S-102	Aero 	05 37	23.10.53	Болгария		23.10.1953 передан в Болгарию
231638	S-102	Aero	05 38	23.10.53	Болгария		23.10.1953 передан в Болгарию
231639	S-102	Aero	05 39	17.11.53	Польша		17.11.1953 передан в Польшу
231640	S-102	Aero	05 40	23.10.53	Болгария		23.10.1953 передан в Болгарию
231641	S-102	Aero	05 41	23.10.53	Болгария		23.10.1953 передан в Болгарию
231642	S-102	Aero	05 42	23.10.53	Болгария		23.10.1953 передан в Болгарию
231643	S-102	Aero	05 43	23.10.53	Болгария		23.10.1953 передан в Болгарию
231644	S-102	Aero	05 44	23.10.53	Болгария		23.10.1953 передан в Болгарию
231645	S-102	Aero	05 45	23.10.53	Болгария		23.10.1953 передан в Болгарию
231646	S-102	Aero	05 46	23.10.53	Болгария		23.10.1953 передан в Болгарию
231647	S-102	Aero	05 47	23.10.53	Болгария		23.10.1953 передан в Болгарию
231648	S-102	Aero	05 48	23.10.53	Болгария		23.10.1953 передан в Болгарию
231649	S-102	Aero	05 49	23.10.53	Болгария		23.10.1953 передан в Болгарию
231650	S-102	Aero	05 50	23.10.53	Болгария		23.10.1953 передан в Болгарию
231651	S-102	Aero	05 51	17.11.53	Польша		17.11.1953 передан в Польшу
231652	S-102	Aero	05 52	23.10.53	Болгария		23.10.1953 передан в Болгарию
231653	S-102	Aero	05 53	23.10.53	Болгария		23.10.1953 передан в Болгарию
231654	S-102	Aero	05 54	23.10.53	Болгария		23.10.1953 передан в Болгарию
231655	S-102	Aero	05 55	17.11.53	Польша		17.11.1953 передан в Польшу
231656	S-102	Aero	05 56	17.11.53	Польша		17.11.1953 передан в Польшу
231657	S-102	Aero	05 57	23.10.53	Болгария		23.10.1953 передан в Болгарию
231658	S-102	Aero	05 58	17.11.53	Польша		17.11.1953 передан в Польшу
231659	S-102	Aero	05 59	04.02.54	ЧССР	1659	04.02.1954 в 16.LSP, 01.11.1954 в 16.SLP, 01.07.1957 бн 1659, утилизирован 23.01.1962 
231660	S-102	Aero	05 60	17.11.53	Польша		17.11.1953 передан в Польшу, утилизирован 28.07.1965
231661	S-102	Aero	05 61	17.11.53	Польша		17.11.1953 передан в Польшу
231662	S-102	Aero	05 62	23.10.53	Болгария		23.10.1953 передан в Болгарию
231663	S-102	Aero	05 63	17.11.53	Польша		17.11.1953 передан в Польшу
231664	S-102	Aero	05 64	23.10.53	Болгария		23.10.1953 передан в Болгарию
231665	S-102	Aero	05 65	23.10.53	Болгария	65	23.10.1953 передан в Болгарию 18.ИАП, потерян 19.08.56
231666	S-102	Aero	05 66	19.11.53	Румыния	366	19.11.1953 передан в Румынию
231667	S-102	Aero	05 67	23.10.53	Болгария		23.10.1953 передан в Болгарию
231668	S-102	Aero	05 68	23.10.53	Болгария		23.10.1953 передан в Болгарию
231669	S-102	Aero	05 69	17.11.53	Польша		17.11.1953 передан в Польшу
231670	S-102	Aero	05 70	19.11.53	Румыния	370	19.11.1953 передан в Румынию, потерян 17.04.70
231671	S-102	Aero	05 71	17.11.53	Польша		17.11.1953 передан в Польшу
231672	S-102	Aero	05 72	17.11.53	Польша		17.11.1953 передан в Польшу
231673	S-102	Aero	05 73	17.11.53	Польша		17.11.1953 передан в Польшу
231674	S-102	Aero	05 74	17.11.53	Польша		17.11.1953 передан в Польшу
231675	S-102	Aero	05 75	19.11.53	Румыния	375	19.11.1953 передан в Румынию
231676	S-102	Aero	05 76	19.11.53	Румыния	376	19.11.1953 передан в Румынию, потерян 19.08.63
231677	S-102	Aero	05 77	17.11.53	Польша		17.11.1953 передан в Польшу
231678	S-102	Aero	05 78	19.11.53	Румыния	378	19.11.1953 передан в Румынию
231679	S-102	Aero	05 79	19.11.53	Румыния	479	19.11.1953 передан в Румынию
231680	S-102	Aero	05 80	19.11.53	Румыния	480	19.11.1953 передан в Румынию
231681	S-102	Aero	05 81	19.11.53	Румыния	381	19.11.1953 передан в Румынию
231682	S-102	Aero	05 82	17.11.53	Польша		17.11.1953 передан в Польшу
231683	S-102	Aero	05 83	19.11.53	Румыния	483	19.11.1953 передан в Румынию
231684	S-102	Aero	05 84	25.11.53	Румыния	284	25.11.1953 передан в Румынию
231685	S-102	Aero	05 85	19.11.53	Румыния	485	19.11.1953 передан в Румынию, потерян 02.06.56
231686	S-102	Aero	05 86	19.11.53	Румыния	486	19.11.1953 передан в Румынию
231687	S-102	Aero	05 87	18.12.53	ЧССР	1687	18.12.1953 в ??, 01.07.1957 бн 1687, передан в 2.LSP, потерян 29.07.58
231688	S-102	Aero	05 88	19.11.53	Румыния	488	19.11.1953 передан в Румынию, потерян 24.07.58
231689	S-102	Aero	05 89	19.11.53	Румыния	389	19.11.1953 передан в Румынию
231690	S-102	Aero	05 90	19.11.53	Румыния	390	19.11.1953 передан в Румынию
231691	S-102	Aero	05 91	19.11.53	Румыния	391	19.11.1953 передан в Румынию
231692	S-102	Aero	05 92	19.11.53	Румыния	392	19.11.1953 передан в Румынию
231693	S-102	Aero	05 93	19.11.53	Румыния	493	19.11.1953 передан в Румынию
231694	S-102	Aero	05 94	19.11.53	Румыния	494	19.11.1953 передан в Румынию
231695	S-102	Aero	05 95	17.11.53	Польша		17.11.1953 передан в Польшу
231696	S-102	Aero	05 96	18.12.53	ЧССР	1696	18.12.1953 в ??, 01.07.1957 бн 1696, утилизирован 06.06.1963
231697	S-102	Aero	05 97	17.11.53	Польша		17.11.1953 передан в Польшу
231698	S-102	Aero	05 98	19.11.53	Румыния	498	19.11.1953 передан в Румынию
231699	S-102	Aero	05 99	19.11.53	Румыния	499	19.11.1953 передан в Румынию

----------


## lindr

> Пятая серия лицензионных чешских МиГ-15 почти вся ушла на экспорт. А чехи не отслеживали судьбу этих бортов, поэтому известно только дата и страна отгрузки. Заметил, что у румынских самолетов бортовой номер - первая цифра 2,3 или 4, а последние две это заводской хвостик, у болгарских просто двухзначный заводской хвостик, по полякам пока ничего не скажу. Тем не менее много расхождений с lindrom.


Спасибо за продолжение.

Не так уж и много, просто наверху не последняя версия. Расхождения в основном из-за румын, они на своем сайте список много правили, не все зав. номера были им известны и они пытались подогнать по бортовым.

----------


## cherven

231701	S-102	Aero	06 01	29.03.54	Румыния	701	29.03.1954 передан в Румынию, потерян 22.06.55
231702	S-102	Aero	06 02	25.11.53	Румыния	202	25.11.1953 передан в Румынию
231703	S-102	Aero	06 03	29.03.54	Румыния	703	29.03.1954 передан в Румынию
231704	S-102	Aero	06 04	25.11.53	Румыния	204	25.11.1953 передан в Румынию
231705	S-102	Aero	06 05	25.11.53	Румыния	205	25.11.1953 передан в Румынию
231706	S-102	Aero	06 06	25.11.53	Румыния	206	25.11.1953 передан в Румынию
231707	S-102	Aero	06 07	24.03.54	Румыния	707	24.03.1954 передан в Румынию
231708	S-102	Aero	06 08	25.11.53	Румыния	208	25.11.1953 передан в Румынию
231709	S-102	Aero	06 09	29.03.54	Румыния	709	29.03.1954 передан в Румынию, потерян 09.09.58
231710	S-102	Aero	06 10	25.11.53	Румыния	210	25.11.1953 передан в Румынию
231711	S-102	Aero	06 11	24.03.54	Румыния	711	24.03.1954 передан в Румынию
231712	S-102	Aero	06 12	24.03.54	Румыния	712	24.03.1954 передан в Румынию
231713	S-102	Aero	06 13	04.02.54	ЧССР	1713	04.02.1954 бн TS-55 в 16. LSP, 01.11.1954 в 16.SLP, 01.07.1957 бн 1713, в 1961 году модернизирован в МиГ-15SB, в 1968 передан на хранение в музей Kbely
231714	S-102	Aero	06 14	04.02.54	ЧССР	1714	04.02.1954 в 16. LSP, 01.11.1954 в 16.SLP, потерян 15.05.56
231715	S-102	Aero	06 15	29.03.54	Румыния	715	29.03.1954 передан в Румынию, потерян 27.05.67
231716	S-102	Aero	06 16	09.03.54	ЧССР	1716	09.03.1954 в ??. LSP, 01.07.1957 бн 1716, в 1961 переведен в 28. SBLP, в 1961 году модернизирован в МиГ-15SB, утилизирован 1968
231717	S-102	Aero	06 17	24.03.54	Румыния	717	24.03.1954 передан в Румынию
231718	S-102	Aero	06 18	24.03.54	Румыния	718	24.03.1954 передан в Румынию
231719	S-102	Aero	06 19	29.03.54	Румыния	719	29.03.1954 передан в Румынию
231720	S-102	Aero	06 20		ЧССР	1720	04.02.1954 бн ZF-17 в 16.LSP, 01.11.1954 в 16.SLP, 01.07.1957 бн 1720, передан VZL, 28.02.1966 передан в музей Kbely
231721	S-102	Aero	06 21	24.03.54	Румыния	721	24.03.1954 передан в Румынию
231722	S-102	Aero	06 22	29.03.54	Румыния	722	29.03.1954 передан в Румынию
231723	S-102	Aero	06 23	24.03.54	Румыния	723	24.03.1954 передан в Румынию
231724	S-102	Aero	06 24	24.03.54	Румыния	724	24.03.1954 передан в Румынию
231725	S-102	Aero	06 25	29.03.54	Румыния	725	29.03.1954 передан в Румынию
231726	S-102	Aero	06 26	24.03.54	Румыния	726	24.03.1954 передан в Румынию
231727	S-102	Aero	06 27	24.03.54	Румыния	727	24.03.1954 передан в Румынию
231728	S-102	Aero	06 28	29.03.54	Румыния	728	29.03.1954 передан в Румынию
231729	S-102	Aero	06 29	24.03.54	Румыния	729	24.03.1954 передан в Румынию
231730	S-102	Aero	06 30	29.03.54	Румыния	730	29.03.1954 передан в Румынию
231731	S-102	Aero	06 31	24.03.54	Румыния	731	24.03.1954 передан в Румынию
231732	S-102	Aero	06 32	24.03.54	Румыния	732	24.03.1954 передан в Румынию
231733	S-102	Aero	06 33	29.03.54	Румыния	733	29.03.1954 передан в Румынию
231734	S-102	Aero	06 34	29.03.54	Румыния	734	29.03.1954 передан в Румынию
231735	S-102	Aero	06 35	29.03.54	Румыния	735	29.03.1954 передан в Румынию
231736	S-102	Aero	06 36	29.03.54	Румыния	736	29.03.1954 передан в Румынию, потерян 30.09.54
231737	S-102	Aero	06 37	29.03.54	Румыния	737	29.03.1954 передан в Румынию, потерян 17.10.69
231738	S-102	Aero	06 38	29.03.54	Румыния	738	29.03.1954 передан в Румынию
231739	S-102	Aero	06 39	24.03.54	Румыния	739	24.03.1954 передан в Румынию
231740	S-102	Aero	06 40	24.03.54	Румыния	740	24.03.1954 передан в Румынию
231741	S-102	Aero	06 41	24.03.54	Румыния	741	24.03.1954 передан в Румынию
231742	S-102	Aero	06 42	24.03.54	Румыния	742	24.03.1954 передан в Румынию
231743	S-102	Aero	06 43	24.03.54	Румыния	743	24.03.1954 передан в Румынию
231744	S-102	Aero	06 44	24.03.54	Румыния	744	24.03.1954 передан в Румынию
231745	S-102	Aero	06 45	24.03.54	Румыния	745	24.03.1954 передан в Румынию
231746	S-102	Aero	06 46	29.03.54	Румыния	746	29.03.1954 передан в Румынию
231747	S-102	Aero	06 47	24.03.54	Румыния	747	24.03.1954 передан в Румынию
231748	S-102	Aero	06 48	24.03.54	Румыния	748	24.03.1954 передан в Румынию, потерян 16.09.54
231749	S-102	Aero	06 49	24.03.54	Румыния	749	24.03.1954 передан в Румынию
231750	S-102	Aero	06 50	24.03.54	Румыния	750	24.03.1954 передан в Румынию, потерян 19.09.54
231751	S-102	Aero	06 51	24.03.54	Румыния	751	24.03.1954 передан в Румынию, потерян 25.01.57
231752	S-102	Aero	06 52	24.03.54	Румыния	752	24.03.1954 передан в Румынию
231753	S-102	Aero	06 53	24.03.54	Румыния	753	24.03.1954 передан в Румынию
231754	S-102	Aero	06 54	24.03.54	Румыния	754	24.03.1954 передан в Румынию
231755	S-102	Aero	06 55	09.03.54	ЧССР	1755	09.03.1954 в ??. LSP, 01.07.1957 бн 1755, утилизирован 25.06.1965
231756	S-102	Aero	06 56	29.03.54	Румыния	756	29.03.1954 передан в Румынию
231757	S-102	Aero	06 57	24.03.54	Румыния	757	24.03.1954 передан в Румынию,  потерян 29.09.64
231758	S-102	Aero	06 58	29.03.54	Румыния	758	29.03.1954 передан в Румынию
231759	S-102	Aero	06 59	19.01.54	ЧССР	1759	19.01.1954 в ??. LSP, 01.07.1957 бн 1759, утилизирован 26.10.1962
231760	S-102	Aero	06 60	24.03.54	Румыния	760	24.03.1954 передан в Румынию,  
231761	S-102	Aero	06 61	29.03.54	Румыния	761	29.03.1954 передан в Румынию
231762	S-102	Aero	06 62	29.03.54	Румыния	762	29.03.1954 передан в Румынию, потерян 06.08.64
231763	S-102	Aero	06 63	24.03.54	Румыния	763	24.03.1954 передан в Румынию, потерян 25.01.57
231764	S-102	Aero	06 64	29.03.54	Румыния	764	29.03.1954 передан в Румынию, потерян 04.06.66
231765	S-102	Aero	06 65	29.03.54	Румыния	765	29.03.1954 передан в Румынию
231766	S-102	Aero	06 66	24.03.54	Румыния	766	24.03.1954 передан в Румынию,  
231767	S-102	Aero	06 67	24.03.54	Румыния	767	24.03.1954 передан в Румынию,  
231768	S-102	Aero	06 68	29.03.54	Румыния	768	29.03.1954 передан в Румынию
231769	S-102	Aero	06 69	29.03.54	Румыния	769	29.03.1954 передан в Румынию, потерян 17.01.59
231770	S-102	Aero	06 70	24.03.54	Румыния	770	24.03.1954 передан в Румынию,

----------


## cherven

Небольшое уточнение
220443 	S-102 	Letov 	03 43 	29.04.53	ЧССР 	0443 	29.04.1953 в ??, 01.07.1957 бн 0443, 01.10.1961 в 20.SBLP, в 1961 году модернизирован в МиГ-15SB, 28.02.1966 передан в аэропорт Křižanov, утилизирован в 1990 году
220528 	S-102 	Aero 	04 28 	05.06.53	ЧССР 	0528	05.06.1953 в 51.LSP, 01.10.1953 в 7.LSP, 01.11.1954 в 7.SLP, 01.07.1957 бн 0528, был установлен в аэропорту AK Jihlava, утилизирован

----------


## cherven

231801	S-102	Aero	07 01	25.07.53	ЧССР	1801	25.07.1953 в 15.LSP Потерян 15.05.54
231802	S-102	Aero 	07 02	28.07.53	ЧССР	1802	28.07.1953 бн VN-39 в 9.LSP, 01.11.1954 в 9. SLP, 01.07.1957 бн 1802, передан TZL,  потерян 28.02.61
231803	S-102	Aero	07 03	28.07.53	ЧССР	1803	28.07.1953 бн CN-02 в 9.LSP, 01.11.1954 в 9. SLP, 01.07.1957 бн 1803, утилизирован 05.08.1965
231804	S-102	Aero	07 04	08.07.53	ЧССР	1804	08.07.1953 бн XP-74 в 9.LSP, 01.11.1954 в 9.SLP, 01.07.1957 бн 1804, потерян 08.07.59
231805	S-102	Aero	07 05	25.07.53	ЧССР	1805	25.07.1953 в 8. LSP, 01.11.1954 в 8. SLP, 01.07.1957 бн 1805, передан в 4.LSP, потерян 07.05.63
231806	S-102	Aero	07 06	25.07.53	ЧССР	1806	25.07.1953 бн EZ-54 в 5.LSP, 01.11.1954 в 5. SLP, 01.07.1957 бн 1806,  в 1961 году модернизирован в МиГ-15SB, 01.10.1961 в 20.SBOLP, утилизирован 25.06.1966
231807	S-102	Aero	07 07	11.08.53	ЧССР	1807	11.08.1953 в 1.LSP, 01.11.1954 в 1. SLP, 01.07.1957 бн 1807, утилизирован 13.08.1964
231808	S-102	Aero	07 08	28.07.53	ЧССР	1808	28.07.1953 бн XP-70 в 9.LSP, 01.11.1954 в 9. SLP, 01.07.1957 бн 1808, утилизирован 06.06.1963
231809	S-102	Aero	07 09	29.07.53	ЧССР	1809	29.07.1953 бн IN-04 в 19.LSP, 01.11.1954 в 19.SLP, 01.07.1957 бн1809, 01.10.1958 в 18.SBLP,  в 1961 году модернизирован в МиГ-15SB, утилизирован 05.09.1966
231810	S-102	Aero	07 10	25.07.53	ЧССР	1810	25.07.1953 в ??. LSP, 01.07.1957 бн 1810, 01.10.1958 в 28.SBLP, в 1961 году модернизирован в МиГ-15SB, утилизирован 03.09.1966
231811	S-102	Aero	07 11	05.08.53	ЧССР	1811	05.08.1953 в ??. LSP, 01.07.1957 бн 1811, 01.10.1957 22. SLP, утилизирован 23.03.1964
231812	S-102	Aero	07 12	29.07.53	ЧССР	1812	29.07.1953 в 19.LSP, 01.11.1954 в 19.SLP, 01.07.1957 бн 1812, 01.10.1958 в 30.SBLP, в 1961 году модернизирован в МиГ-15SB, потерян 19.03.64
231813	S-102	Aero	07 13	28.07.53	ЧССР	1813	28.07.1953 бн VN-37 в 9.LSP, 01.11.1954 в 9. SLP, 01.07.1957 бн 1813,  01.10.1958 в 18.SBLP, в 1961 году модернизирован в МиГ-15SB, утилизирован 05.09.1966
231814	S-102	Aero	07 14	04.08.53	ЧССР	1814	04.08.1953 бн NP-56 в 8.LSP, 01.11.1954 в 8.SLP, 01.07.1957 бн 1814, утилизирован 06.06.1963
231815	S-102	Aero	07 15	05.08.53	ЧССР	1815	05.08.1953 в 5.LSP, 01.11.1954 в 5. SLP, 01.07.1957 бн 1815, утилизирован 02.09.1965
231816	S-102	Aero	07 16	05.08.53	ЧССР	1816	05.08.1953 в ??.LSP, 01.07.1957 бн 1816, утилизирован 07.05.1965
231817	S-102	Aero	07 17	05.08.53	ЧССР	1817	05.08.1953 в ??.LSP, 01.07.1957 бн 1817, в 1961 году модернизирован в МиГ-15SB, 1961 передан в 20. SBLP, утилизирован 30.08.1966
231818	S-102	Aero	07 18	08.08.53	ЧССР	1818	08.08.1953 бн ZJ-53 в 17.LSP, 01.11.1954 в 17. SLP, 01.07.1957 бн 1818, 1958 передан в 28.SBLP, в 1961 году модернизирован в МиГ-15SB, потерян 05.03.62
231819	S-102	Aero	07 19	12.08.53	ЧССР	1819	12.08.1953 в 11.LSP, 01.11.1954 в 11. SLP, 01.07.1957 бн 1819, утилизирован 22.09.1964
231820	S-102	Aero	07 20	07.08.53	ЧССР	1820	07.08.1953 в 1.LSD, 01.11.1954 в 1. SLD, 01.07.1957 бн 1820, утилизирован 06.06.1963
231821	S-102	Aero	07 21	07.08.53	ЧССР	1821	07.08.1953 в 9.LSP, 01.11.1954 в 9. SLP, 01.07.1957 бн 1821, утилизирован 09.09.1963
231822	S-102	Aero	07 22	08.08.53	ЧССР	1822	08.08.1953 бн MR-38 в 8.LSP, 01.11.1954 в 8. SLP, 01.07.1957 бн 1822, 01.10.1958 передан в 30.SBLP, в 1961 году модернизирован в МиГ-15SB, 05.09.1966 установлен в Stračov u Jičína, утилизирован в 1995 году  
231823	S-102	Aero	07 23	05.08.53	ЧССР	1823	05.08.1953 в 5.LSP, 01.11.1954 в 5.SLP, 01.07.1957 бн 1823, утилизирован 11.06.1963
231824	S-102	Aero	07 24	05.08.53	ЧССР	1824	05.08.1953 бн TS-61 в 16.LSP, 01.11.1954 в 16.SLP, 01.07.1957 бн 1824, 01.10.1958 передан в 18.SBLP, в 1961 году модернизирован в МиГ-15SB, утилизирован 13.08.1964
231825	S-102	Aero	07 25	04.08.53	ЧССР	1825	04.08.1953 бн NP-55 в 8.LSP, 01.11.1954 в 8.SLP, 01.07.1957 бн 1825, утилизирован  24.11.1964
231826	S-102	Aero	07 26	08.08.53	ЧССР	1826	08.08.1953 в ??. LSP, 01.07.1957 бн 1826, 01.10.1957 в 22. SLP, утилизирован 18.04.1964
231827	S-102	Aero	07 27	08.08.53	ЧССР	1827	08.08.1953 бн ZJ-54 в 17.LSP, 01.11.1954 в 17.SLP, 01.07.1957 бн 1827, 01.10.1958 в 18.SBLP,  в 1961 году модернизирован в МиГ-15SB, потерян 14.03.63
231828	S-102	Aero	07 28	08.08.53	ЧССР	1828	08.08.1953 в ??. LSP, 01.07.1957 бн 1828, утилизирован 18.04.1964
231829	S-102	Aero	07 29	07.08.53	ЧССР	1829	07.08.1953 бн ZO-50 в 9.LSP, 01.11.1954 в 9.SLP, 01.07.1957 бн 1829, передан в 2.LSP, потерян 23.06.60
231830	S-102	Aero	07 30	08.08.53	ЧССР	1830	08.08.1953 в ??. LSP, 01.07.1957 бн 1830, утилизирован 23.03.1964
231831	S-102	Aero	07 31	12.08.53	ЧССР	1831	12.08.1953 в 11.LSP, 01.11.1954 в 11.SLP, потерян 04.05.1955
231832	S-102	Aero	07 32	11.08.53	ЧССР	1832	11.08.1953 бн HI-33 в 1.SLP, 01.11.1954 в 1.SLP, 01.10.1956 в 20.SLP, 01.07.1957 бн 1832, 01.09.1961 в 20.SBLP, утилизирован 08.10.1965
231833	S-102	Aero	07 33	07.08.53	ЧССР	1833	07.08.1953 бн FR-16 в 19.LSP, 01.11.1954 в 19. SLP, 01.07.1957 бн 1833, утилизирован 23.03.1964
231834	S-102	Aero	07 34	07.08.53	ЧССР	1834	07.08.1953 бн VN-40 в 9.LSP,  потерян 01.09.54
231835	S-102	Aero	07 35	11.08.53	ЧССР	1835	11.08.1953 в 1.LSP, 01.11.1954 в 1.SLP,  01.10.1956 в 20.SLP, 01.07.1957 бн 1835, 01.07.1957 бн 1835, 01.09.1961 в 20.SBLP, утилизирован 05.08.1965
231836	S-102	Aero	07 36	04.08.53	ЧССР	1836	04.08.1953 в ??. LSP, 01.07.1957 бн 1836, 01.10.1958 в 18.SBLP,  в 1961 году модернизирован в МиГ-15SB, 28.02.1966 снят с вооружения, продан в западную Европу за 10 000 долларов
231837	S-102	Aero	07 37	08.08.53	ЧССР	1837	08.08.1953 в 8. LSP, 01.11.1954 в 8. SLP, 01.07.1957 бн 1837, утилизирован
231838	S-102	Aero	07 38	11.08.53	ЧССР	1838	11.08.1953 в ??. LSP, 01.07.1957 бн 1838, 01.10.1958 в 18.SBLP, в 1961 году модернизирован в МиГ-15SB, утилизирован 17.11.1966
231839	S-102	Aero	07 39	12.08.53	ЧССР	1839	12.08.1953 в 11.LSP, 01.11.1954 в 11. SLP, передан в 2.SLP, 01.07.1957 бн 1839, потерян 24.07.57
231840	S-102	Aero	07 40	11.08.53	ЧССР	1840	11.08.1953 в ??. LSP, 01.07.1957 бн 1840, передан в 20.SBLP, в 1961 году модернизирован в МиГ-15SB, утилизирован 30.08.1966
231841	S-102	Aero	07 41	12.08.53	ЧССР	1841	12.08.1953 бн BS-32 в 8. LSP, 01.11.1954 в 8. SLP,  01.10.1958 в 18.SBLP, в 1961 году модернизирован в МиГ-15SB, утилизирован 19.11.1966
231842	S-102	Aero	07 42	03.09.53	Польша		03.09.1953 передан Польше
231843	S-102	Aero	07 43	07.08.53	ЧССР	1843	07.08.1953 бн OT-41 в 19. LSP, 01.11.1954 в 19.SLP, 01.07.1957 бн 1843, передан в 26.SLP, потерян 03.06.58
231844	S-102	Aero	07 44	08.08.53	ЧССР	1844	08.08.1953 бн MR-33 в 8.LSP, 01.11.1954 в 8.SLP, 01.07.1957 бн 1844, утилизирован 06.06.1963
231845	S-102	Aero	07 45	11.08.53	ЧССР	1845	11.08.1953 бн HI-31 в 1.SLP, 01.11.1954 в 1.LSP, 01.07.1957 бн 1845, 01.10.1956 в 20.SLP, 01.09.1961 в 20.SBLP, утилизирован 09.08.1963
231846	S-102	Aero	07 46	03.09.53	Польша		03.09.1953 передан Польше
231847	S-102	Aero	07 47	03.09.53	Польша		03.09.1953 передан Польше
231848	S-102	Aero	07 48	03.09.53	Польша		03.09.1953 передан Польше
231849	S-102	Aero	07 49	08.08.53	ЧССР	1849	08.08.1953 в 8.LSP, 01.11.1954 в 8.SLP, 01.07.1957 бн 1849, утилизирован 06.06.1963
231850	S-102	Aero	07 50	03.09.53	Польша		03.09.1953 передан Польше
231851	S-102	Aero	07 51	03.09.53	Польша		03.09.1953 передан Польше
231852	S-102	Aero	07 52	03.09.53	Польша		03.09.1953 передан Польше
231853	S-102	Aero	07 53	03.09.53	Польша		03.09.1953 передан Польше
231854	S-102	Aero	07 54	03.09.53	Польша		03.09.1953 передан Польше
231855	S-102	Aero	07 55	03.09.53	Польша		03.09.1953 передан Польше
231856	S-102	Aero	07 56	03.09.53	Польша		03.09.1953 передан Польше
231857	S-102	Aero	07 57	03.09.53	Польша		03.09.1953 передан Польше
231858	S-102	Aero	07 58	03.09.53	Польша		03.09.1953 передан Польше
231859	S-102	Aero	07 59	03.09.53	Польша	859	03.09.1953 передан Польше 3.PLM
231860	S-102	Aero	07 60	03.09.53	Польша		03.09.1953 передан Польше
231861	S-102	Aero	07 61	03.09.53	Польша		03.09.1953 передан Польше
231862	S-102	Aero	07 62	03.09.53	Польша	862	03.09.1953 передан Польше
231863	S-102	Aero	07 63	03.09.53	Польша		03.09.1953 передан Польше
231864	S-102	Aero	07 64	03.09.53	Польша		03.09.1953 передан Польше
231865	S-102	Aero	07 65	03.09.53	Польша		03.09.1953 передан Польше
231866	S-102	Aero	07 66	03.09.53	Польша		03.09.1953 передан Польше
231867	S-102	Aero	07 67	03.09.53	Польша		03.09.1953 передан Польше
231868	S-102	Aero	07 68	03.09.53	Польша		03.09.1953 передан Польше
231869	S-102	Aero	07 69	03.09.53	Польша		03.09.1953 передан Польше
231870	S-102	Aero	07 70	03.09.53	Польша		03.09.1953 передан Польше
231871	S-102	Aero	07 71	03.09.53	Польша		03.09.1953 передан Польше
231872	S-102	Aero	07 72	03.09.53	Польша		03.09.1953 передан Польше
231873	S-102	Aero	07 73	03.09.53	Польша	625	03.09.1953 передан Польше
231874	S-102	Aero	07 74	23.09.53	Румыния	374	23.09.1953 передан Румынии, потерян 29.10.53
231875	S-102	Aero	07 75	03.09.53	Польша		03.09.1953 передан Польше
231876	S-102	Aero	07 76	23.09.53	Болгария		23.09.1953 передан Болгарии
231877	S-102	Aero	07 77	03.09.53	Польша		03.09.1953 передан Польше
231878	S-102	Aero	07 78	09.1953	ЧССР		Отправлен на прочностные испытания
231879	S-102	Aero	07 79	23.09.53	Румыния	379	23.09.1953 передан Румынии
231880	S-102	Aero	07 80	23.09.53	Румыния	380	23.09.1953 передан Румынии
231881	S-102	Aero	07 81	03.09.53	Польша		03.09.1953 передан Польше
231882	S-102	Aero	07 82	03.09.53	Польша		03.09.1953 передан Польше
231883	S-102	Aero	07 83	23.09.53	Румыния	383	23.09.1953 передан Румынии
231884	S-102	Aero	07 84	03.09.53	Польша		03.09.1953 передан Польше
231885	S-102	Aero	07 85	23.09.53	Румыния	385	23.09.1953 передан Румынии, потерян 10.08.55
231886	S-102	Aero	07 86	23.09.53	Румыния	386	23.09.1953 передан Румынии
231887	S-102	Aero	07 87	03.09.53	Польша		03.09.1953 передан Польше
231888	S-102	Aero	07 88	23.09.53	Румыния	388	23.09.1953 передан Румынии
231889	S-102	Aero	07 89	03.09.53	Польша		03.09.1953 передан Польше
231890	S-102	Aero	07 90	03.09.53	Польша		03.09.1953 передан Польше
231891	S-102	Aero	07 91	03.09.53	Польша		03.09.1953 передан Польше
231892	S-102	Aero	07 92	03.09.53	Польша		03.09.1953 передан Польше
231893	S-102	Aero	07 93	23.09.53	Румыния	393	23.09.1953 передан Румынии
231894	S-102	Aero	07 94	23.09.53	Румыния	394	23.09.1953 передан Румынии, потерян 17.09.54
231895	S-102	Aero	07 95	23.09.53	Румыния	395	23.09.1953 передан Румынии
231896	S-102	Aero	07 96	23.09.53	Румыния	396	23.09.1953 передан Румынии, потерян 12.10.65
231897	S-102	Aero	07 97	03.09.53	Польша		03.09.1953 передан Польше
231898	S-102	Aero	07 98	23.09.53	Румыния	398	23.09.1953 передан Румынии
231899	S-102	Aero	07 99	23.09.53	Румыния	399	23.09.1953 передан Румынии, потерян 27.08.57

----------


## cherven

Восьмая серия
231901	S-102	Aero	08 01	21.01.54	ЧССР	1901	21.01.1954 в 7.LSP, 01.11.1954 в 7.SLP, 01.07.1957 бн 1901, утилизация 03.11.1964
231902	S-102	Aero	08 02	19.01.54	ЧССР	1902	19.01.1954 в ??.LSP, 01.07.1957 бн 1902, утилизация 13.08.1964
231903	S-102	Aero	08 03	21.01.54	ЧССР	1903	21.01.1954 в ??.LSP, 01.07.1957 бн 1903, утилизация 23.03.1964
231904	S-102	Aero	08 04	08.03.54	ЧССР	1904	08.03.1954 в ??.LSP, 01.07.1957 бн 1904, утилизация 03.11.1964
231905	S-102	Aero	08 05	21.01.54	ЧССР	1905	21.01.1954 бн ME-36 в 7.LSP, 01.11.1954 в 7.SLP, 01.07.1957 бн 1905, в 1961 году модернизирован в МиГ-15SB, утилизация в 1968
231906	S-102	Aero	08 06	21.01.54	ЧССР	1906	21.01.1954 в 6. LSP, 01.11.1954 в 6.SLP, 01.07.1957 бн 1906, потерян 28.05.58
231907	S-102	Aero	08 07	21.01.54	ЧССР	1907	21.01.1954 в ??.LSP, 01.07.1957 бн 1907, передан в 28.SBLP, утилизирован в 1968
231908	S-102	Aero	08 08	19.01.54	ЧССР	1908	19.01.1954 в ??.LSP, 01.07.1957 бн 1908, утилизирован 31.03.1966
231909	S-102	Aero	08 09	19.01.54	ЧССР	1909	19.01.1954 в ??.LSP, 01.07.1957 бн 1909, утилизирован 31.03.1966
231910	S-102	Aero	08 10	19.01.54	ЧССР	1910	19.01.1954 в ??.LSP, 01.07.1957 бн 1910, утилизирован 31.03.1966
231911	S-102	Aero	08 11	19.01.54	ЧССР	1911	19.01.1954 в ??.LSP, 01.07.1957 бн 1911, 1960 передан в 28.SBLP, в 1961 году модернизирован в МиГ-15SB, утилизирован в 1968
231912	S-102	Aero	08 12	21.01.54	ЧССР	1912	21.01.1954 в ??.LSP, 01.07.1957 бн 1912, передан в 51.VL, потерян 02.08.61
231913	S-102	Aero	08 13	21.01.54	ЧССР	1913	21.01.1954 в 6. LSP, 01.11.1954 в 6.SLP, 01.07.1957 бн 1913, потерян 21.04.61
231914	S-102	Aero	08 14	21.01.54	ЧССР	1914	21.01.1954 в ??.LSP, 01.07.1957 бн 1914, утилизирован 23.04.1963
231915	S-102	Aero	08 15	21.01.54	ЧССР	1915	21.01.1954 в ??.LSP, 01.07.1957 бн 1915, 01.10.1958 в 28.SBLP, в 1961 году модернизирован в МиГ-15SB, утилизирован 07.03.1967
231916	S-102	Aero	08 16	21.01.54	ЧССР	1916	21.01.1954 бн LE-59 в 11.LSP, потерян 17.06.54
231917	S-102	Aero	08 17	19.01.54	ЧССР	1917	19.01.1954 в ??.LSP, 01.07.1957 бн 1917, 01.10.1958 в 28.SBLP, в 1961 году модернизирован в МиГ-15SB,утилизирован 07.03.1967
231918	S-102	Aero	08 18	21.01.54	ЧССР	1918	21.01.1954 в ??.LSP, 01.07.1957 бн 1918, утилизирован 26.05.1966
231919	S-102	Aero	08 19	19.01.54	ЧССР	1919	19.01.1954 в ??.LSP, 01.07.1957 бн 1919, утилизирован 14.08.1964
231920	S-102	Aero	08 20	19.01.54	ЧССР	1920	19.01.1954 в 6.LSP, 01.11.1954 в 6.SLP, 01.07.1957 бн 1920, потерян 28.05.58
231921	S-102	Aero	08 21	19.01.54	ЧССР	1921	19.01.1954 в ??.LSP, 01.07.1957 бн 1921, утилизирован 08.10.1965
231922	S-102	Aero	08 22	09.03.54	ЧССР	1922	09.03.1954 бн ZO-54 в 9.LSP, 01.11.1954 в 9.SLP, 01.07.1957 бн 1922, в 1957 МиГ-15T в LVT, 01.09.1961 в OVT, потерян 20.06.63
231923	S-102	Aero	08 23	08.03.54	ЧССР	1923	08.03.1954 в ??.LSP, 01.07.1957 бн 1923, потерян 13.01.1961
231924	S-102	Aero	08 24	19.01.54	ЧССР	1924	19.01.1954 бн VF-15 в 17.LSP, 01.11.1954 в 17.SLP, 01.07.1957 бн 1924, утилизирован 18.04.1964
231925	S-102	Aero	08 25	21.01.54	ЧССР	1925	21.01.1954 в 7.LSP, потерян 09.04.1954
231926	S-102	Aero	08 26	19.01.54	ЧССР	1926	19.01.1954 в ??.LSP, 01.07.1957 бн 1926, утилизирован 23.03.1964
231927	S-102	Aero	08 27	19.01.54	ЧССР	1927	19.01.1954 в ??.LSP, 01.07.1957 бн 1927, утилизирован 12.07.1965
231928	S-102	Aero	08 28	21.01.54	ЧССР	1928	21.01.1954 бн TS-56 в 16.LSP, 01.11.1954 в 16.SLP, 01.07.1957 бн 1928, утилизирован  31.03.1966
231929	S-102	Aero	08 29	21.01.54	ЧССР	1929	21.01.1954 в ??.LSP, 01.07.1957 бн 1929, утилизирован 18.04.1964
231930	S-102	Aero	08 30	19.01.54	ЧССР	1930	19.01.1954 в 2.LSP, 01.11.1954 в 2.SLP, 01.07.1957 бн 1930, утилизирован 24.07.1962
231931	S-102	Aero	08 31	21.01.54	ЧССР	1931	21.01.1954 в 7.LSP, 01.11.1954 в 7.SLP, 01.07.1957 бн 1931, утилизирован 18 04 1964
231932	S-102	Aero	08 32	09.03.54	ЧССР	1932	09.03.1954 в ??.LSP, 01.07.1957 бн 1932, утилизирован 09.04.1964
231933	S-102	Aero	08 33	08.03.54	ЧССР	1933	08.03.1954 в ??.LSP, 01.07.1957 бн 1933, утилизирован 18.04.1964
231934	S-102	Aero	08 34	09.03.54	ЧССР	1934	09.03.1954  бн TS-60 в 16. LSP, 01.11.1954 в 16. SLP, 01.07.1957 бн 1934, 01.10.1958 в VLU, в 1961 году модернизирован в МиГ-15SB, утилизирован  в 1962
231935	S-102	Aero	08 35	19.01.54	ЧССР	1935	19.01.1954 в ??.LSP, 01.07.1957 бн 1935, утилизирован 23.03.1964
231936	S-102	Aero	08 36	04.02.54	ЧССР	1936	04.02.1954 в ??.LSP, 01.07.1957 бн 1936, утилизирован 18.04.1964
231937	S-102	Aero	08 37	19.01.54	ЧССР	1937	19.01.1954 бн ZJ-58 в 17.LSP, 01.11.1954 в 17. SLP, 01.07.1957 бн 1937, 01.10.1958 в 28.SBLP, в 1961 году модернизирован в МиГ-15SB, утилизирован 07.03.1967
231938	S-102	Aero	08 38	08.03.54	ЧССР	1938	08.03.1954 бн UT-54 в 19.LSP, 01.11.1954 в 19.SLP, 01.07.1957 бн 1938, утилизирован 14.08.1964
231939	S-102	Aero	08 39	21.01.54	ЧССР	1939	21.01.1954 в 7.LSP, 01.11.1954 в 7.SLP, 01.07.1957 бн 1939, утилизирован 13.08.1964
231940	S-102	Aero	08 40	08.03.54	ЧССР	1940	08.03.1954 в ??.LSP, 01.07.1957 бн 1940, утилизирован 23.04.1963
231941	S-102	Aero	08 41	02.1954	ЧССР	NP-52	02.1954 бн NP-52 в 8.LSP, 01.11.1954 в 8.SLP, потерян 26.01.56
231942	S-102	Aero	08 42	08.03.54	ЧССР	1942	08.03.1954 в ??.LSP, 01.07.1957 бн 1942, утилизирован 06.06.1963
231943	S-102	Aero	08 43	08.03.54	ЧССР	1943	08.03.1954 в ??.LSP, 01.07.1957 бн 1943, утилизирован 18.04.1964
231944	S-102	Aero	08 44	08.03.54	ЧССР	1944	08.03.1954 в ??.LSP, 01.11.1954 в 2.LSP, потерян 01.08.56
231945	S-102	Aero	08 45	08.03.54	ЧССР	1945	08.03.1954 в ??.LSP, 01.07.1957 бн 1945, 1960 в 28.SBLP, в 1961 году модернизирован в МиГ-15SB, утилизирован в 1967 году
231946	S-102	Aero	08 46	08.03.54	ЧССР	1946	08.03.1954 в ??.LSP, 01.07.1957 бн 1946, утилизирован 06.06.1963
231947	S-102	Aero	08 47	08.03.54	ЧССР	1947	08.03.1954 бн ES-72 в 6.LSP, 1956 в 6.SLP, 01.07.1957 бн 1947, 01.09.1961 в 6.SBLP, в 1961 году модернизирован в МиГ-15SB, утилизирован в 1967
231948	S-102	Aero	08 48	08.03.54	ЧССР	1948	08.03.1954 бн FR-19 в 19.LSP, 01.11.1954 в 19.SLP, 01.07.1957 бн 1948, утилизирован 22.09.1964
231949	S-102	Aero	08 49	20.02.54	ЧССР	1949	20.021954 бн VF-16 в 15.LSP, 01.11.1954 в 15.SLP, 01.07.1957 бн 1949, 1957 в 17.SLP, утилизирован 30.08.1966
231950	S-102	Aero	08 50	08.03.54	ЧССР	1950	08.03.1954 в 1.LSP, 01.11.1954 в 1.SLP, 01.07.1957 бн 1950, утилизирован 07.05.1965 
231951	S-102	Aero	08 51	08.03.54	ЧССР	1951	08.03.1954 в ??.LSP, 01.07.1957 бн 1951, в 1961 году модернизирован в МиГ-15SB, утилизирован в 1968
231952	S-102	Aero	08 52	08.03.54	ЧССР	1952	08.03.1954 в ??.LSP, 01.07.1957 бн 1952, утилизирован 23.03.1964
231953	S-102	Aero	08 53	08.03.54	ЧССР	1953	08.03.1954 в ??.LSP, 01.07.1957 бн 1953, утилизирован 30.08.1966
231954	S-102	Aero	08 54	09.03.54	ЧССР	1954	09.03.1954 бн ZO-53 в 9.LSP, 01.11.1954 в 9.SLP, 01.07.1957 бн 1954, передан в 2.LSP, потерян 20.09.61
231955	S-102	Aero	08 55	08.03.54	ЧССР	1955	08.03.1954 бн UT-55 в 19.LSP, 01.11.1954 в 19.SLP, 01.07.1957 бн 1955, утилизирован 23.04.1963
231956	S-102	Aero	08 56	08.03.54	ЧССР	1956	08.03.1954 в ??.LSP, 01.07.1957 бн 1956, утилизирован 05.08.1965
231957	S-102	Aero	08 57	09.03.54	ЧССР	1957	09.03.1954 в ??.LSP, 01.07.1957 бн 1957, в 1961 году модернизирован в МиГ-15SB, утилизирован в 1967
231958	S-102	Aero	08 58	09.03.54	ЧССР	1958	09.03.1954 в ??.LSP, 01.01.1957 в 22.SLP, 01.07.1957 бн 1958, утилизирован 18.04.1964
231959	S-102	Aero	08 59	09.03.54	ЧССР	1959	09.03.1954 в ??.LSP, 01.07.1957 бн 1959, в 1961 году модернизирован в МиГ-15SB, утилизирован в 1962
231960	S-102	Aero	08 60	09.03.54	ЧССР	1960	09.03.1954 бн ZO-52 в 9.LSP, 01.11.1954 в 9.SLP, 01.07.1957 бн 1960, передан в 20.SLP, потерян 03.08.60

----------

